# BOMBS



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

post up some original lowriders.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

this topic is the next best thing to sex


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I think so too, so help me out with it and post up some pics.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

just cleaned my comp files all i got on me is pics of mine :dunno: 

but i will soon


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

I LOVE BOMBS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

and bombs love you lowridergirl...


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

HERE'S MY PAPA'S HOMEBOY'S BOMB. HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE MINE ONE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Oldies C.C. rides...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

More Oldies C.C.

















37' Cadillac :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Man i use to have a 48' 2 door coupe... I sorta wanna beat the shit out of me for getting rid of it.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 19 2004, 12:49 AM
> *Man i use to have a 48' 2 door coupe... I sorta wanna beat the shit out of me for getting rid of it.*


 that is a real nice and rare car to


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 18 2004, 11:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 18 2004, 11:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B_A_RIDER_@Jan 19 2004, 12:49 AM
> *Man i use to have a 48' 2 door coupe... I sorta wanna beat the shit out of me for getting rid of it.*


that is a real nice and rare car to [/b][/quote]
Its still in my name :biggrin: And i heard they been working on it for the past 4 years :biggrin: :biggrin: But im into God now days, so the worst i could do is charge him for the title.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

i took these at the Tacoma Roadster Show last year... 49 merc...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Jan 19 2004, 01:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ Jan 19 2004, 01:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still in my name :biggrin: And i heard they been working on it for the past 4 years :biggrin: :biggrin: But im into God now days, so the worst i could do is charge him for the title. [/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Keep it goin homies!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

51 Caddy


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

Mr 41 








Slipping Into Darkness








Bomb Threat









Classic Memories rides


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

*This is my 1950. I call it 50 Sense and the one next to it is my homie Joe's ride.
Bajito C.C. So. Cal. *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 19 2004, 12:49 AM
> *Man i use to have a 48' 2 door coupe... I sorta wanna beat the shit out of me for getting rid of it.*


 I know how you feel. I sold my 48 Chevy Fleetmaster and now I regret it.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's a pick of my 53 Chevy.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Jan 20 2004, 11:02 PM
> *Here's a pick of my 53 Chevy.*


 thats real clean homie :thumbsup: did you restore it?? :cheesy:


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's my homies 53 Chevy from Ourstyle c.c.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by N4life_@Jan 20 2004, 07:50 PM
> *This is my 1950. I call it 50 Sense and the one next to it is my homie Joe's ride.
> Bajito C.C. So. Cal.
> 
> ...


 thats nice i like that orange paint job on it. any more pics of it?? :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Jan 20 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Here's my homies 53 Chevy from Ourstyle c.c.*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 20 2004, 11:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 20 2004, 11:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--atomicverga_@Jan 20 2004, 11:02 PM
> *Here's a pick of my 53 Chevy.*


thats real clean homie :thumbsup: did you restore it?? :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Thanks man. Yeah I restored it with some help from my dad and uncle.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga+Jan 20 2004, 11:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (atomicverga @ Jan 20 2004, 11:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah I restored it with some help from my dad and uncle.[/b][/quote]
thats the way to do it, just like me... my dad and my dads friend were the ones who really did everything to it. took a while but it was worth the wait. but i like how you guys fixed it up :thumbsup: is your club only bombs??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Atomic, you know anybody selling any wrap around bumber guards for 53-54 out in L.A.??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

loving the hubcaps :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 20 2004, 11:16 PM
> *Atomic, you know anybody selling any wrap around bumber guards for 53-54 out in L.A.??*


 I'm looking for some for my homie that owns that light blue 53. But if I find an extra set i'll let you know.


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 20 2004, 10:16 PM
> *Atomic, you know anybody selling any wrap around bumber guards for 53-54 out in L.A.??*


Try ebay homie, i got my set there front and back, no dents, no rust ready to plate for 80$ 



Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Jan 20 2004, 10:30 PM


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 20 2004, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 20 2004, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the way to do it, just like me... my dad and my dads friend were the ones who really did everything to it. took a while but it was worth the wait. but i like how you guys fixed it up :thumbsup: is your club only bombs??[/b][/quote]
No it's not only bombs. We have other kinds of cars in the club. From bombs to g-bodies. A few impala's and Caddies. I myself have had an 84 Cutlass with a euro clip in the club, and right now I'm working on a 81 Fleetwood 2-door. 



Last edited by atomicverga at Jan 20 2004, 11:35 PM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Jan 20 2004, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Jan 20 2004, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@Jan 20 2004, 10:16 PM
> *Atomic, you know anybody selling any wrap around bumber guards for 53-54 out in L.A.??*


Try ebay homie, i got my set there front and back, no dents, no rust ready to plate for 80$[/b][/quote]
thanks Anthony. Every time I check, a set will go for almost 3 bills. I guess cause I end up only finding NOS ones :biggrin:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

53 chevy wagon


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

53 pontiac


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Jan 21 2004, 09:25 PM
> *53 chevy wagon*


 :cheesy:


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

my firme 48!


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

tight 39


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

from the back


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

nice truck


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

damn this is the color i got to paint my rice and whit for the top this is a firme ranfla :biggrin: 










damn i can picture it now this is the bomb topic












Last edited by joebomber52 at Jan 22 2004, 04:32 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sellers941_@Jan 22 2004, 03:10 AM
> * my firme 48!*


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

keep em coming, they all look good :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 20 2004, 09:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Id like to own this set!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

More Oldies C.C. rides~

I thought theres no such thing but... 49' el camino :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 23 2004, 02:36 AM
> *More Oldies C.C. rides~
> 
> I thought theres no such thing but... 49' el camino   :0
> ...


Thats a chopped wagon or sedan delivery very tight idea 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Jan 23 2004, 02:45 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 23 2004, 03:36 AM
> *More Oldies C.C. rides~
> 
> I thought theres no such thing but... 49' el camino :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT for this bad azz topic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 01:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 01:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:   :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 23 2004, 03:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jan 26 2004, 10:43 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

TIGHT ASS RIDES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Jan 26 2004, 10:47 PM
> *    TIGHT ASS RIDES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKEMINE BUT ONLY A 2 DOOR.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Jan 26 2004, 10:52 PM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKEMINE BUT ONLY A 2 DOOR.     *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

i know its not a bomb but i had to do it...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jan 26 2004, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jan 26 2004, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 01:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

     [/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 29 2004, 10:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 29 2004, 10:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


       
       [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 20 2004, 11:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate to detract from this wonderful post which I have constantly been biting pics off for my Fleetline thead, but what is the deal with that cloud in the background? Is it a locust swarm or just the L.A smog gaining control of the world? Do tell.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

A friend of mines!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

AZZ pic


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Hell Yea :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

*My uncle Raul car. :biggrin: Bajito So.Cal.  







*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Cool Pic


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

more


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

another


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Clean!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1111


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Droptop!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

55555


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Damn!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

good pics :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 2 2004, 07:58 PM
> *A friend of mines!*


 looks good


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 2 2004, 10:11 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 this weekend I was driving on the I-17 and saw this truck hauling a 53 and 54 wagon. they both needed TLC but imagine owning both those :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 2 2004, 10:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Feb 2 2004, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 2 2004, 10:11 PM
> *:biggrin:*


this weekend I was driving on the I-17 and saw this truck hauling a 53 and 54 wagon. they both needed TLC but imagine owning both those :biggrin: 







[/b][/quote]
dam, fo reals?? those wagons are nice. those are rare :0 i would love to own one.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here's my homie joe's ride . :biggrin: Bajito So. Cal.  







*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by N4life_@Feb 2 2004, 10:56 PM
> *Here's my homie joe's ride . :biggrin: Bajito So. Cal.
> 
> 
> ...


 you gots some nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 2 2004, 09:23 PM
> **


 Daymn, the orange dude is off the hook!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat+Feb 1 2004, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (steamboat @ Feb 1 2004, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--5Six Bel Air_@Jan 20 2004, 11:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to detract from this wonderful post which I have constantly been biting pics off for my Fleetline thead, but what is the deal with that cloud in the background? Is it a locust swarm or just the L.A smog gaining control of the world? Do tell.[/b][/quote]
this picture was taken during the california wild fires. thats San Bernardino burning up back there.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You just made this topic alittle more interesting with the hynas


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 5 2004, 12:05 AM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

oops didnt mean to post this one










 



Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 5 2004, 12:30 AM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 5 2004, 02:23 AM
> *oops didnt mean to post this one
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG........I'm feelin this shit


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 5 2004, 12:56 AM
> *You just made this topic alittle more interesting with the hynas *


 i can see you did to player


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 5 2004, 08:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Feb 5 2004, 08:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B_A_RIDER_@Feb 5 2004, 02:23 AM
> *oops didnt mean to post this one
> 
> 
> ...


OMG........I'm feelin this shit

[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange_@Jan 22 2004, 07:33 AM
> *nice truck*


 I took this pic for an ad for Showtime....Gilbert and Oldie 54 will be busting out again in a few months....he's been down for 4 years and it's almost done......gonna try to take the Bomb Truck of the Year title.......gonna turn some serious heads with this one.....


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Feb 5 2004, 04:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Feb 5 2004, 04:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--orange_@Jan 22 2004, 07:33 AM
> *nice truck*


I took this pic for an ad for Showtime....Gilbert and Oldie 54 will be busting out again in a few months....he's been down for 4 years and it's almost done......gonna try to take the Bomb Truck of the Year title.......gonna turn some serious heads with this one.....[/b][/quote]
ey toro whos competiting for that title this year? because i know alex(greenade) had to retire his, 03 was his 3rd year winning


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Anybody got any more pics of 59' El Caminos??? I love those things


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

CLASSIFIED CC


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## bigchief (Jan 20, 2004)

old school


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice thread


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: nice


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 13 2004, 10:46 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 13 2004, 10:49 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

OHHH SHHIITTT!












Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 13 2004, 11:00 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 13 2004, 11:01 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I like how he molded the rear fenders into the newer chevy stepside box...












Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 13 2004, 10:38 PM


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 13 2004, 10:28 PM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 this was a bad ass ride, to bad it looks 200% different now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I wondered why i havent seen it in any magazines in such a long time! What does it look like now?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 13 2004, 10:52 PM
> *I wondered why i havent seen it in any magazines in such a long time! What does it look like now?*


 total change, i have pictures but homie ******, the owner of the car, said i cant show, sorry gotta wait till this or next years LRM tour


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

OOOHHHH SSSHHHHIIIIyyyTTTT again :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 13 2004, 11:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 13 2004, 11:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B_A_RIDER_@Feb 13 2004, 10:52 PM
> *I wondered why i havent seen it in any magazines in such a long time! What does it look like now?*


total change, i have pictures but homie ******, the owner of the car, said i cant show, sorry gotta wait till this or next years LRM tour [/b][/quote]
Well tell your home boy ****** that i have been an admirer of his ride for a long time and i deserve to see them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Feb 13 2004, 11:11 PM


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 13 2004, 11:34 PM
> *OHHH SHHIITTT!
> 
> 
> ...


 heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay time to start hitten em hard for yall, 4 pics a post


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 14 2004, 12:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Daaaaaaamn mmmmmmmmm


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

tight pics b a rider keep them coming :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 13 2004, 11:16 PM
> *tight pics b a rider keep them coming :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 I dont tell alot of people this but, B_A_RIDER stands for Bret A. Rider... And since i know yall wouldnt be in here unless you got class, you can just call me Bret :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

yummy...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Im begining to wonder if its stuck on 3?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 14 2004, 12:34 AM
> *Im begining to wonder if its stuck on 3?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fo reals, i had a lot of pics of speedy 54 man that thing is always on 3, its a tight ass bomb though :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Feb 14 2004, 12:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ Feb 14 2004, 12:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 13 2004, 11:16 PM
> *tight pics b a rider keep them coming  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:*


I dont tell alot of people this but, B_A_RIDER stands for Bret A. Rider... And since i know yall wouldnt be in here unless you got class, you can just call me Bret :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

this is fuckin badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

VIEJITOS C.C. show in Anaheim last year


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 14 2004, 10:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammm!!!! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 7 2004, 03:24 PM
> *Anybody got any more pics of 59' El Caminos??? I love those things *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

one of my favorite bombs :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 15 2004, 11:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 15 2004, 11:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B_A_RIDER_@Feb 7 2004, 03:24 PM
> *Anybody got any more pics of 59' El Caminos??? I love those things   *


[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

20s??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 16 2004, 02:30 PM
> **


 Well.....you have at least one fan homie!.....I like them!


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

This is the only pic I got  



Last edited by ALOW1 at Feb 16 2004, 03:01 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 15 2004, 11:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 el valiente  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

was up guys?? :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

what up smiley


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Feb 16 2004, 11:10 PM
> *   what up smiley    *


 whats up homeboy?? :biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Smiley....we need to post up Mr. Orchid66ragss bomb on here.....with the dead cat next to it........ :uh: :uh:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 16 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 16 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 15 2004, 11:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el valiente  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


[/b][/quote]
 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Feb 16 2004, 11:14 PM
> *Smiley....we need to post up Mr. Orchid66ragss bomb on here.....with the dead cat next to it........ :uh: :uh:  *


 do you have the pics, email them an ill post up :cheesy:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU GUYS ARE WRONG. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 16 2004, 11:12 PM
> *:cheesy:*


 What's that I see behind that '67 rag?!?!?


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Feb 16 2004, 11:17 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU GUYS ARE WRONG. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 MEOW, MEOW..... :twak: :burn:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

is it what i think it is!!! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA+Feb 16 2004, 11:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (51TROKITA @ Feb 16 2004, 11:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 16 2004, 11:12 PM
> *:cheesy:*


What's that I see behind that '67 rag?!?!? [/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHO'S RIDE IS THAT? I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT RIDE. IS IT FROM CALI OR AZ?    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 16 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 16 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 










dayum!!!!......where did you get that foto at?!?!??[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Feb 16 2004, 11:28 PM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHO'S RIDE IS THAT? I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT RIDE. IS IT FROM CALI OR AZ?    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are killing me!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Feb 16 2004, 11:28 PM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHO'S RIDE IS THAT? I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT RIDE. IS IT FROM CALI OR AZ?    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :angry: :angry: Jackass!!! :guns: :burn: :twak: 

That was a good one....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW? I THINK I REMEMBER IT ABOUT MAYBE 4 OR 5 YE NAH IT WAS LIKE 2 OR 3 WAIT I GOT IT, I CAN'T REMEMBER ITS BEEN TO LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

JUST PLAYING VP     LOVE YA BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Feb 16 2004, 11:38 PM
> *    JUST PLAYING VP     LOVE YA BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 16 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 16 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 








[/b][/quote]
Your trokita is tight as fuck bro.


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Feb 17 2004, 03:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ Feb 17 2004, 03:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your trokita is tight as fuck bro.[/b][/quote]
Gracias homie for the compliment.........it's been parked for a while for some upgrades..........it'll be back out soon..... uffin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Well post some pics up of what you did for us homie


----------



## hayez (May 20, 2002)

favorite one out of them alll....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt  :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## hayez (May 20, 2002)

could someone tell me what year and model this truck is?thanks


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hayez_@Feb 20 2004, 03:27 PM
> *could someone tell me what year and model this truck is?thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 that can be from a 49-53 chevy truck, they have the same front ends, the 54 started to look different..... that truck came out in the lowrider magazine, ill try to find it and get the exact year. but all those years ive mentioned look the same basically.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 21 2004, 12:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 21 2004, 12:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hayez_@Feb 20 2004, 03:27 PM
> *could someone tell me what year and model this truck is?thanks
> 
> 
> ...


that can be from a 49-53 chevy truck, they have the same front ends, the 54 started to look different..... that truck came out in the lowrider magazine, ill try to find it and get the exact year. but all those years ive mentioned look the same basically. [/b][/quote]
48-54 trucks are the same, except 54 has 2 designs, 54 first design has the same grill as 48-53, 54 second design has a different design and was the only year with that grill, that grill is below


----------



## hayez (May 20, 2002)

thanks....i have been thin ing of a project to do and 1 of these trucks may be it....i been looking around and they seem to be everywhere...hwo are the parts available for these?or are they a pain to find?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 21 2004, 03:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 21 2004, 03:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


48-54 trucks are the same, except 54 has 2 designs, 54 first design has the same grill as 48-53, 54 second design has a different design and was the only year with that grill, that grill is below







[/b][/quote]
i couldnt remember if it was 48 or not i guess it is, i like the 48-53 grilles. the 54 front end is nice to but i like the other ones better  is a 54....


----------



## firedup78 (Jan 15, 2003)

The only bomb i ever worked on.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firedup78_@Feb 21 2004, 12:34 PM
> *The only bomb i ever worked on.....*


 NICE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 21 2004, 10:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 21 2004, 10:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i couldnt remember if it was 48 or not i guess it is, i like the 48-53 grilles. the 54 front end is nice to but i like the other ones better  is a 54....








[/b][/quote]
the 55 had 2 designs, not the 54, the 47/48??-55 and the 55-59


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Feb 21 2004, 05:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Feb 21 2004, 05:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 55 had 2 designs, not the 54, the 47/48??-55 and the 55-59 [/b][/quote]
the 54 had one design like the brown one i posted, the other ones had the slim bars across like these.


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that one looks nice :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@Feb 21 2004, 05:42 PM
> **


 his bumper looks crazy with those bumper guards


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Last edited by steamboat at Feb 21 2004, 11:38 PM


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

i love this topic!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hayez_@Feb 19 2004, 10:02 PM
> *favorite one out of them alll.... *


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

woooo weeeeee nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Feb 22 2004, 10:26 PM
> *woooo weeeeee nice :biggrin: *


 YUP


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 21 2004, 04:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 21 2004, 04:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 54 had one design like the brown one i posted, the other ones had the slim bars across like these. [/b][/quote]
hmmm you sure?? my homies 54, thats posted below (the raider truck aka el valiente) its the 2nd design of 54 with the different front grill not the straight bar ... his brother has a 54 also but its straight bar











Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Feb 22 2004, 10:41 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Orales homie :biggrin: Keep up the good work!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 22 2004, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 22 2004, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz you sure?? my homies 54, thats posted below (the raider truck aka el valiente) its the 2nd design of 54 with the different front grill not the straight bar







[/b][/quote]
The pic of the rusted ride in the center looks like a GMC to me...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 22 2004, 11:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 22 2004, 11:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz you sure?? my homies 54, thats posted below (the raider truck aka el valiente) its the 2nd design of 54 with the different front grill not the straight bar







[/b][/quote]
those two trucks the one i posted and el valiente look like the have the same style grill, i mean they changed in 54.


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 22 2004, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 22 2004, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those two trucks the one i posted and el valiente look like the have the same style grill, i mean they changed in 54.[/b][/quote]
the rusted one is a chevy, it sayd chevrolet across the top bar of the grill ... el valiente is a 54, same as the brown one, but 54 has 2 designs, because the owner of el valiente, his brother has a 54 also but its straight bar 



Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Feb 22 2004, 10:45 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

when you say straight bar you mean this?? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Feb 22 2004, 11:46 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I noticed that it said chevy on the grille, i just think that they look more like the GMC grilles.


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 22 2004, 10:46 PM
> *when you say straight bar you mean this??*


 yes, thats straight bar


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 22 2004, 11:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 22 2004, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 22 2004, 10:46 PM
> *when you say straight bar you mean this??*


yes, thats straight bar[/b][/quote]
i always thought that those front ends came on 53s and down only, and the 54s with those front ends changed them up to make it look like a 53s style and earlier look . :dunno: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Feb 22 2004, 11:55 PM


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 22 2004, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 22 2004, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always thought that those front ends came on 53s and down only, and the 54s with those front ends changed them up to make it look like a 53s style and earlier look . :dunno:[/b][/quote]
you know i thought the same, until i seen this truck, said 54 on the papers and everything, i made him show me them cuz i thought he was full of shit


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Feb 23 2004, 12:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Feb 23 2004, 12:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know i thought the same, until i seen this truck, said 54 on the papers and everything, i made him show me them cuz i thought he was full of shit[/b][/quote]
and he didnt change up the front end??


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 22 2004, 11:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 22 2004, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he didnt change up the front end??[/b][/quote]
nope, thats the way he picked it up, was a rust bucket in the middle of a lot


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

54 had only one grille type, most people dont like em so they put the 47 - 53 grille on em, i like the 54 grilee better


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Feb 23 2004, 12:44 AM
> *54 had only one grille type, most people dont like em so they put the 47 - 53 grille on em, i like the 54 grilee better*


 thats what i thought to :dunno: i like the 47-53 grilles better


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

trust me i know my trucks


the 55 had two different bodies, like the 54 and then like the 56


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

any more bombs??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 29 2004, 11:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 these are some bad ass bombs, to bad they are not showing


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

any pics of Gerado's Blvd. Bomb?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

More bombs!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Elephant helping out on the 47!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1937 master deluxe


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

50 deluxe bel air


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Master 38 4 door, CLEAN AD!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1952 Styleline Deluxe!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1941 Special Deluxe


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1933 Chevy Master Eagle 4 door assembly line!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

56 droptop ad!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1955 bel air ad!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1954 drop top!!! Clean


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Now for a few trucks!!!59 apache!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

1946 Chevy 3100 series assembly line :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

I had to post this clean pic of my dream car! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 2 2004, 09:21 AM
> *any pics of Gerado's Blvd. Bomb?*


 homie gerardos truck


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Any more suburban pics?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

ok can anyone see the pictures i post? on my home computer i can see them. at work most of the time i see red X with user posted image. whats the deal?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 3 2004, 10:10 AM
> *ok can anyone see the pictures i post? on my home computer i can see them. at work most of the time i see red X with user posted image. whats the deal?
> 
> 
> ...


 nope i see red x's, its image station man try uploadin them to somewhere else


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 21 2004, 01:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love this truck :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

where is a good place to upload my pictures? 



Last edited by 5Six Bel Air at Mar 3 2004, 12:53 PM


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 3 2004, 11:27 AM
> *where is a good place to upload pictures?*


 BROWNPRIDE.COM gots some good ones


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I want my 48' chuby back!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

check out these bombs :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 4 2004, 12:14 AM
> *check out these bombs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i like those bombs :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 4 2004, 12:14 AM
> *check out these bombs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Are those N.O.S. or reproduction?!?!?:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I believe they are repoductions, but they line up pretty good.


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 4 2004, 12:22 AM
> *I believe they are repoductions, but they line up pretty good.*


 Good comeback, homie!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


N.O.S. is the way to go........but sometimes you just have to deal with repop..........  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I had to share these with you too homies


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 4 2004, 01:06 AM
> *I had to share these with you too homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Mar 4 2004, 01:28 AM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

41 caddy limo


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0 36 caddy limp, id sure like to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT = Great topic


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

TopDogcalistyle took these pics of Dukes C.C.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supernaut (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 6 2004, 08:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love to get one of these as my next project :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0 49 chevy


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Big Daddy Roth's ol skool


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Not a bomb but tight


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 8 2004, 01:38 AM
> *:0*


   :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You guys are letting the topic die out. It was all the way on page 3 today :angry:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2004, 03:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2004, 01:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

the 54 from monster garage


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 16 2004, 02:20 AM
> *the 54 from monster garage
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks triped out!!! :cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

chopped and channeled


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 20 2004, 02:09 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


real nice cadi, dont see many of those fixed up 



Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Mar 20 2004, 12:57 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Mar 20 2004, 01:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Mar 20 2004, 01:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 20 2004, 02:09 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


real nice cadi, dont see many of those fixed up[/b][/quote]
fo reals i like these bombs to, i would like to own one


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 21 2004, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 21 2004, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo reals i like these bombs to, i would like to own one [/b][/quote]
that guy looks familiar, i know someone wit a cadi like this, where was this pic taken?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i got these pics from here, i think it says it on the website 
http://lospansones.com/


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 21 2004, 01:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats the guy i know ...those pics dont do that car any justice ... gotta see it in person to appreciate it 



Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Mar 21 2004, 02:07 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Mar 21 2004, 03:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Mar 21 2004, 03:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 21 2004, 01:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats the guy i know ...those pics dont do that car any justice ... gotta see it in person to appreciate it[/b][/quote]
i bet, i liked it a lot first time i saw it on the picture. i can imagine how it looks in real life :cheesy: :0


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Q-vo Chicano Cruiser!!!.....I met one of your fellow members, Richard, from Whittier........He was down here in PHX this last weekend buying parts for his caddy........we kicked back for a while on saturday.......we're gonna try to come up there soon and kick it with you vatos........orale


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

that caddy is the truth!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Mar 20 2004, 02:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Mar 20 2004, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 20 2004, 02:09 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


real nice cadi, dont see many of those fixed up[/b][/quote]
This car isn't nice...........


 IT'S FUCKIN' SICK


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Mar 22 2004, 09:31 PM
> *Q-vo Chicano Cruiser!!!.....I met one of your fellow members, Richard, from Whittier........He was down here in PHX this last weekend buying parts for his caddy........we kicked back for a while on saturday.......we're gonna try to come up there soon and kick it with you vatos........orale *


 i know a couple with that name, gimme a PM when u coming down and for what show ... ill cruise on down uffin: 
-anthony


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 my dads a loooong time ago


----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 25 2004, 06:58 AM
> *:0 my dads a loooong time ago *


 Any more pictures??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

you can see the back of it.... these pictures are old, thats why they look like that


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

heres one of the front


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

heres one of it primered, he had the twisted grill on it... look how low he had it :0


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Mar 20 2004, 12:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Mar 20 2004, 12:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 20 2004, 02:09 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


real nice cadi, dont see many of those fixed up[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mapo2004+Mar 25 2004, 02:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mapo2004 @ Mar 25 2004, 02:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

this bomb is just incredible!!!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

slow lane bombs


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Last edited by 5Six Bel Air at Apr 1 2004, 11:47 AM


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 10:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i just love that color


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 6 2004, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 16 2004, 12:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn blury pic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This topic is going TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

one of the best all time bombs..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

TTT please :cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

mmm cant ever get enough


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

my dads 54 bel-air


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 9 2004, 08:28 PM
> *my dads 54 bel-air*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0       thats clean :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

mmmmmmm


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Apr 20 2004, 11:28 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm gonna have to get that mag


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 7 2004, 09:49 PM
> *:0*


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

mine
http://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inb...ption=my%2051-2
soon it will come back to life


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 24 2004, 12:55 AM
> *mine
> http://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inb...ption=my%2051-2
> soon it will come back to life*


 damn thats tight... any more pics? :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

yea it on a post called "my 51" and i might sell it not sure


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Id keep it if i had it


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

yea iam i changed my mind


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Can anyone help a bro out.........

I need to know where I can get some WIDE GANGSTA whites for a 1950 Desoto........

PM ME please......

L8


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 28 2004, 10:24 AM
> *Can anyone help a bro out.........
> 
> I need to know where I can get some WIDE GANGSTA whites for a 1950 Desoto........
> ...


 Coker tires has every gangster white wall you can think of


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Apr 28 2004, 08:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ Apr 28 2004, 08:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Apr 28 2004, 10:24 AM
> *Can anyone help a bro out.........
> 
> I need to know where I can get some WIDE GANGSTA whites for a 1950 Desoto........
> ...


Coker tires has every gangster white wall you can think of [/b][/quote]
I called Coker Tire, Performance Plus, and Fairmount Tire for prices. Performance Plus and Fairmount Tire had the better price.


Performance Plus 562-988-0211
Fairmount Tire 323-750-8676
Coker Tire 800-251-6336


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone got anymore nostalgia pics from the 70's or before? The pics from the past have been my favorites so far


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 28 2004, 11:55 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow I alway's loved these type of era vehicles


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 5 2004, 12:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Fuck that 48 is clean.........

WHEW!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn!!! they are all tight especially that 54 wagon :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 5 2004, 12:15 PM


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

... 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 21 2004, 02:09 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 6 2004, 10:21 AM
> *casi da pena poner mi avatar*


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 21 2004, 02:09 AM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

--- 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jun 25 2004, 02:56 AM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 6 2004, 12:31 PM
> *Any one knows about any parts for a 56 Olds*


 You need to pickup a hemmings motornews.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

goddamn... someday..


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Does anyone know of the clock in this picture is an add-on accessory?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

... 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 21 2004, 02:08 AM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

--- 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jun 25 2004, 02:58 AM


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@May 6 2004, 08:57 PM
> *Does anyone know of the clock in this picture is an add-on accessory?
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes that is an original accessory for the '51-'52 Chevrolet. Special models which was the basic model had a delete plate there instead of the clock.


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

lookin good..bump


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 26 2004, 09:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL+May 7 2004, 11:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (82 REGAL @ May 7 2004, 11:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Caddys 83_@May 6 2004, 08:57 PM
> *Does anyone know of the clock in this picture is an add-on accessory?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is an original accessory for the '51-'52 Chevrolet. Special models which was the basic model had a delete plate there instead of the clock. [/b][/quote]
    


yup is stock factory 

i have an nos electric one if anyone wants it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 10 2004, 12:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hehe this car looks totally different and 100% better ... id post pics but ****** would kick my ass


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+May 12 2004, 08:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ May 12 2004, 08:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B_A_RIDER_@May 10 2004, 12:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hehe this car looks totally different and 100% better ... id post pics but ****** would kick my ass[/b][/quote]
is he gonna go up for Bomb Of The Year?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 12 2004, 09:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 12 2004, 09:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is he gonna go up for Bomb Of The Year?[/b][/quote]
throw it on a turn table and hes got a damn good chance of takin it.


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+May 12 2004, 09:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ May 12 2004, 09:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


throw it on a turn table and hes got a damn good chance of takin it.[/b][/quote]
Very clean, Hope to see it a Vega's LRM show!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+May 12 2004, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kraz13 @ May 12 2004, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean, Hope to see it a Vega's LRM show![/b][/quote]
HELL YEAH.. i wonder what he has done to it? :cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

looks like all he has left to do is get some gold teeth to match :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 12 2004, 10:51 PM
> *looks like all he has left to do is get some gold teeth to match :biggrin:*


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Last edited by B_A_RIDER at May 15 2004, 10:49 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

... 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 28 2004, 04:22 PM


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 12 2004, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 12 2004, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH.. i wonder what he has done to it? :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
if im right he might go for it this year or next, depending on how fast he gets it done, and that picture is years old, so that car in the picture wont go on another turn table again looking like that .... and the question is what hasnt he done to it :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 16 2004, 07:22 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this ride is clean as hell,

loks like they raised up the front bumper,and teh body work is nice as well.

keep em commin .


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

lawdy dawty 



Last edited by B_A_RIDER at May 15 2004, 11:33 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

WHy do they always have flat paint???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ttt 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 21 2004, 02:04 AM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

... 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 21 2004, 02:05 AM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

''' 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 21 2004, 02:05 AM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

how bout posting some 55-57s


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 16 2004, 12:05 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

hey post your avatar that looks like a clean 56


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Apr 7 2004, 03:51 PM
> *one of the best all time bombs..
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey thats my primos bomb


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 1 2004, 09:53 PM
> *hey post your avatar that looks like a clean 56*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT for the bomb lovers!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

were can i get a set of the spider hubcaps?


----------



## ProHopper (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 30 2004, 04:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn I love her bombs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 5 2004, 01:48 AM
> *were can i get a set of the spider hubcaps?*


spider hubcaps?? :uh:
you mean these http://store.yahoo.com/go-kat-go/crosbarhubse.html
or these
http://store.yahoo.com/go-kat-go/fiesspinhubs.html 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 5 2004, 05:12 AM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air+Jul 2 2004, 04:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (5Six Bel Air @ Jul 2 2004, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hialeah56_@Jul 1 2004, 09:53 PM
> *hey post your avatar that looks like a clean 56*










[/b][/quote]
 pimp s**t


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Always liked these 4 factory bucket seats


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jul 5 2004, 05:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hialeah56 @ Jul 5 2004, 05:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pimp s**t[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

STEVES 54' SACRAMENTO CA.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

...


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jul 13 2004, 10:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SICK WIT IT.....

WHEW!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The black Caddy is sic as fuc


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get a Windshield visor for a 1950 Desoto???? Please PM me if you can hook me up!!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

No chevy fleetlines.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 21 2004, 03:52 PM
> *No chevy fleetlines.*


 haha yeah there at the begining of this post homie ,that's all there was (chevys) ............ not hateing on chevs . But just thought people wanted to see something different. Thats why I posted buick,olds,plymouth,pontiac. You should post up some pics of your chev loco that shits tight. uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

How's this ???? :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

how bout this ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 21 2004, 04:15 PM
> *how bout this ?  :biggrin:*


That's cool but I like my car know that I have the skirts and swamp cooler on it. 



Last edited by VIEJITOS.SV at Jul 21 2004, 04:28 PM


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 21 2004, 04:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 21 2004, 04:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 21 2004, 04:15 PM
> *how bout this ?  :biggrin:*


That's cool but I like my car know that I have the skurts and swamp cooler on it.[/b][/quote]
These are the only pics I could find of your ride , if you have more recent pics , you should post them . Oh there is another pic of it on streetlow site but that one is also before you got your skirts & bullet swamp cooler . uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

see :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's your FLEETLINE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's one we're in the middle of............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























We're looking for a Windshield Visor w/all the hardware


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 21 2004, 11:23 PM
> *Here's your FLEETLINE !!!! :biggrin:*


 That's viejitos in the making.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2004, 08:07 AM
> *Here's one we're in the middle of............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool Desoto ,  Have you tried ebay for your visor ?There's always a few up for bid .


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 22 2004, 09:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 22 2004, 09:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 21 2004, 11:23 PM
> *Here's your FLEETLINE !!!!  :biggrin:*


That's viejitos in the making.[/b][/quote]
So is this :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nice looking car. Is that your wife in the car.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 22 2004, 03:21 PM
> *Nice looking car. Is that your wife in the car.*


 :roflmao: funny guy :twak: thats my MOM dickhead !!! :angry:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 21 2004, 05:16 PM
> *see :biggrin:*


 Is this your wife and 4 kids in your car ???? :dunno:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nooooooooo I don,t think i have 30 year old kid's.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 22 2004, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 22 2004, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is this :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Of course your car is one of the VIEJITOS in the making.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DON_NUTTS (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 22 2004, 03:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 22 2004, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course your car is one of the VIEJITOS in the making.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
MAJOR OWNAGE


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DON_NUTTS+Jul 22 2004, 04:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DON_NUTTS @ Jul 22 2004, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAJOR OWNAGE[/b][/quote]
MAJOR OWNAGE  :dunno: I'm proud to be a VIEJITOS in the making bitch....... take your ass back to off topic :twak:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2004, 08:07 AM
> *Here's one we're in the middle of............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey look in 

http://www.bigjims.net/visors.htm


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 22 2004, 04:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 22 2004, 04:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAJOR OWNAGE  :dunno: I'm proud to be a VIEJITOS in the making bitch....... take your ass back to off topic :twak:[/b][/quote]
MAJOR OWNAGE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Anyways lets get back to posting up some bombs  here's a tight ass gmc bomb burban


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

*1940 rep.. :biggrin: Bajito So. Cal.







*


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

*Fleetline :biggrin: rep..Bajito So. Cal.







*


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

*Ford customline :biggrin: rep. Bajito So. Cal.







*


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

*Styleline :biggrin: rep..Bajito So. Cal.







*


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks to those that replied......I believe I have one on the way

Bomba Familia = One Love!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 23 2004, 08:25 AM
> *Thanks to those that replied......I believe I have one on the way
> 
> Bomba Familia = One Love!!
> ...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 23 2004, 10:28 AM
> **


oye were do you get parts for your olds? 



Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jul 23 2004, 11:01 AM


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

got any late 50s


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 23 2004, 11:12 AM
> *got any late 50s*


 I wouldn't consider late 50's autos bombs :dunno:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 23 2004, 11:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 23 2004, 11:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hialeah56_@Jul 23 2004, 11:12 AM
> *got any late 50s*


I wouldn't consider late 50's autos bombs :dunno:[/b][/quote]
so what would you call them
:uh:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jul 23 2004, 11:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hialeah56 @ Jul 23 2004, 11:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what would you call them
:uh:[/b][/quote]
Late 50's autos :twak:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 23 2004, 11:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 23 2004, 11:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late 50's autos :twak:[/b][/quote]
I'll keep calling my 56 olds a bomb thank you


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jul 23 2004, 10:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hialeah56 @ Jul 23 2004, 10:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 23 2004, 10:28 AM
> **


oye were do you get parts for your olds?[/b][/quote]
Swapmeets , ebay, homies......just always keep my eyes & ears open for parts . Fusick is a good oldsmobile resource too.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jul 23 2004, 11:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hialeah56 @ Jul 23 2004, 11:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep calling my 56 olds a bomb thank you[/b][/quote]
cool  :thumbsup: good for you


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

fusick and yahoo have built most of mine but just wanted to know if there was anything else thanks anyways man


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Model car :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

here's a couple from Amigos CC outta Daygo


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jul 23 2004, 12:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin: VIEJITOS S.V. uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin: THE DOG uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

good stuff keep it coming homies


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 26 2004, 04:26 PM
> *TTT*


 TTT :dunno: Fucken Izzy :twak: is that the best you can do ?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Borrowed this pic from another post (streetlow sf show) , because this beautiful forty7olds bomb vert needs to be posted here . uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Edit>
Oops - not a bomb but I can't change the picture, so here U go anyways 




Last edited by jenns64chevy at Jul 27 2004, 03:58 PM


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 27 2004, 04:32 PM
> **


 Thanks 4 posting jenn :thumbsup: gotta keep this topic alive :wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 27 2004, 03:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 27 2004, 03:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jenns64chevy_@Jul 27 2004, 04:32 PM
> **


Thanks 4 posting jenn :thumbsup: gotta keep this topic alive :wave:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :cheesy:  :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.metroactive.com/papers/metro/06...iders-0424.html


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.metroactive.com/papers/metro/06...iders-0424.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 28 2004, 04:50 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

La Carcancha


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 27 2004, 04:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That't my desktop at my work computer :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jul 29 2004, 07:57 PM
> *That't my desktop at my work computer  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2088665[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice Pics......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Playboy-D (Feb 11, 2003)

I like !!!!


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

my firme 48


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 3 2004, 04:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW SHIT........


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

im back! hows everyone been?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 5 2004, 03:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight ass padrinos bomb , love the paint


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 6 2004, 12:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.......


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 5 2004, 03:50 PM
> *tight ass padrinos bomb , love the paint
> [snapback]2109210[/snapback]​*




That's nice. That would be a nice color for my forty 8.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 6 2004, 12:14 PM
> *That's nice. That would be a nice color for my forty 8.
> [snapback]2112036[/snapback]​*


it would look better on my 47


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 6 2004, 12:58 PM
> *it would look better on my 47
> [snapback]2112165[/snapback]​*



I don't think so.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

dontn know if any of you guys watch meguiars car crazy but they had an interview with one of the vejitos CC fellas


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 6 2004, 01:44 PM
> *dontn know if any of you guys watch meguiars car crazy but they had an interview with one of the vejitos CC fellas
> [snapback]2112361[/snapback]​*



I don't watch that. But I heard that one of the Viejitos cc fellas were on tv.
Thank's for the 411.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 6 2004, 01:39 PM
> *I don't think so.
> [snapback]2112327[/snapback]​*


i do


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 6 2004, 02:25 PM
> *i do
> [snapback]2112499[/snapback]​*



Pink might be a better color for you. :angel:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 6 2004, 02:30 PM
> *Pink might be a better color for you. :angel:
> [snapback]2112515[/snapback]​*


shit fool your bomb is only a few shades away from pink :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 6 2004, 02:31 PM
> *shit fool your bomb is only a few shades away from pink  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2112522[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 5 2004, 10:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]2110418[/snapback]​*












can i ask what this is? im not good on older cars.... but i like this one


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Aug 7 2004, 07:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This my friend is 1946 oldsmobile 76 series sedan . I to tend to like the oldsmobile bombs best :biggrin: could be cause I have a 47  but you're right this is a clean example of a classic stock olds :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 7 2004, 10:04 PM
> *This my friend is 1946 oldsmobile 76 series sedan . I to tend to like the oldsmobile bombs best  :biggrin: could be cause I have a 47   but you're right this is a clean example of a classic stock olds  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2115947[/snapback]​*


thanks for the info mate.... what are they worth over there to buy? Why i ask is i found this here in Australia http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...2486147120&rd=1 - $2000 AUS looks like it would buy the 2 cars and i thought it may be a good deal... but as i said i dont know much about how much these older cars are worth.

Oh yeah.... is there any pics on here of your 47? I'd like to have a look if i can


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

those last 2 are gangsta


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 9 2004, 03:08 AM
> *those last 2 are gangsta
> [snapback]2118259[/snapback]​*


simon , homie 36 caddy


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Aug 9 2004, 02:04 AM
> *thanks for the info mate.... what are they worth over there to buy? Why i ask is i found this here in Australia http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...2486147120&rd=1 - $2000 AUS looks like it would buy the 2 cars and i thought it may be a good deal... but as i said i dont know much about how much these older cars are worth.
> 
> Oh yeah.... is there any pics on here of your 47? I'd like to have a look if i can
> [snapback]2118214[/snapback]​*


That looks like it would've been a good deal to jump on. you can find good builders here for like 2,000-3,000 . I got mine for 3,000 . Mine is pictured on this bomb post a few pages back.


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Can't get enough of those bombitas......... uffin: uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Aug 9 2004, 09:41 AM
> *   Can't get enough of those bombitas......... uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2118853[/snapback]​*


me either homie, post your trokita


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 9 2004, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> me either homie, post your trokita
> [snapback]2118864[/snapback]​*


Here's one of the latest pics......I'm doing some engine work 

If you want to see some more of the work I've been doing look on the last couple pages of our Slow Lane thread homeboy.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Aug 9 2004, 09:50 AM
> *Here's one of the latest pics......I'm doing some engine work
> 
> If you want to see some more of the work I've been doing look on the last couple pages of our Slow Lane thread homeboy.......
> [snapback]2118894[/snapback]​*


looks good homie , I like the colors  OG style


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> looks good homie , I like the colors  OG style
> [snapback]2119032[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> 
> Gracias for the compliment homie.....OG is the only way to go.......Heres an older foto of it.........


----------



## 99 CHEVY (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 7 2004, 11:04 PM
> *This my friend is 1946 oldsmobile 76 series sedan . I to tend to like the oldsmobile bombs best  :biggrin: could be cause I have a 47   but you're right this is a clean example of a classic stock olds  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2115947[/snapback]​*



where is that car from?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow........lifted even!!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 9 2004, 03:12 PM
> *where is that car from?
> [snapback]2119878[/snapback]​*


I think so cal homie ? but not sure :dunno:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 10 2004, 09:14 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the pic of the four door olds ?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 10 2004, 08:44 AM
> *where did you get the pic of the four door olds ?
> [snapback]2121957[/snapback]​*


some hotrod site. was taken in 2002 fillmore, ca.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 10 2004, 11:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 10 2004, 10:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd this car is sick!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sweet


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hot


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Elite.c.c :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 11 2004, 06:13 PM
> *sweet
> [snapback]2126600[/snapback]​*


Viejitos C.C. central coast :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

damit


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

pinche whey


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

grrrr


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

My old '54

pic taken back in 1987


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 12 2004, 08:55 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2128055[/snapback]​*


daaaaaaamn :cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 16 2004, 11:00 PM
> *
> [snapback]2140783[/snapback]​*


oye what year is this


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 17 2004, 04:30 AM
> *oye what year is this
> [snapback]2141173[/snapback]​*


52 hudson wasp uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 12 2004, 11:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man, did 13s ever look sooo damn good? beautiful


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 17 2004, 08:51 AM
> *52 hudson wasp  uffin:
> [snapback]2141558[/snapback]​*



that would look nice droped with and with a visor


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 18 2004, 01:52 AM
> *that would look nice droped with and with a visor
> [snapback]2144644[/snapback]​*


no shit.....


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 18 2004, 01:52 AM
> *that would look nice droped with and with a visor
> [snapback]2144644[/snapback]​*


~SIMON~


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DAMN


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

another Hudson


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

this is just beautiful


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=33234
> this red vert esta empingado


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 30 2004, 11:20 AM
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2180340[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 30 2004, 11:24 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2180350[/snapback]​*


What mija ??!!!! :twak: better relax before i start posting your pix mija !!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 30 2004, 11:25 AM
> *What mija ??!!!!  :twak: better relax before i start posting your pix mija !!!
> [snapback]2180354[/snapback]​*



That shirt has to go mija. :guns:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 30 2004, 11:29 AM
> *That shirt has to go mija. :guns:
> [snapback]2180370[/snapback]​*


Thats it homie i'm gonna sport it next time we kick it  check this pic out of you MIJA !!!!!!!!!! HAHAAHAH that big ole Fred Flintstone HEAD has to GO !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 30 2004, 11:32 AM
> *Thats it homie i'm gonna sport it next time we kick it   check this pic out of you MIJA !!!!!!!!!! HAHAAHAH that big ole Fred Flintstone HEAD has to GO !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2180381[/snapback]​*



Thats daddy to you mija. Wuz up with the long sleve tattoo t/shirt. And the centrel coast on the neck. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 30 2004, 11:37 AM
> *:biggrin:
> Thats daddy to you mija. Wuz up with the long sleve tattoo t/shirt. And the centrel coast on the neck. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2180407[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :burn: now back to the topic at hand posting bombs.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 30 2004, 11:43 AM
> *:guns:  :burn: now back to the topic at hand posting bombs.
> [snapback]2180423[/snapback]​*



Cool keep posting them bombas. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 30 2004, 11:45 AM
> *:biggrin:
> Cool keep posting them bombas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2180436[/snapback]​*


cool, dont be mad MIJA cause I posted your pic , it'll be okay


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 30 2004, 10:20 AM
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2180340[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=37614]
:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm looking for venetian blinds for my 56 olds(same shape as a 56-57 chevy). Does anyone know where to find them? Someone had told me e-bay but all I find are for holden and valiants. Do these fit? Help a chico out


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0 now thats an OG bomb burban :0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 8 2004, 01:31 PM
> *:0 now thats an OG bomb burban  :0
> [snapback]2201541[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=39518] :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

That '37 4DR and the chopped '39 bombitas are some cold blooded ranflas....... uffin: uffin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 8 2004, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this Cady :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOU (Jul 11, 2003)

Great topic! I need to start my 54. Unless some one wants to cash me out 6gs.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 21 2004, 08:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That '51 wagon is *firme*.........keep postin' up those bombitas homie, can't ever get enough of them.......


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Sep 22 2004, 01:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the paint on this trokita , thinking of similar colors for my bomb


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 22 2004, 04:08 PM
> *I love the paint on this trokita , thinking of similar colors for my bomb
> [snapback]2238484[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 22 2004, 04:45 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2238570[/snapback]​*


What's up MIja why you hateing so much now a days ?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 23 2004, 11:17 AM
> *What's up MIja why you hateing so much now a days ?
> [snapback]2240379[/snapback]​*



Not hateing on my bitch. Just fucking with you mija. I better stop playing with you befor you call your back up.lol


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 23 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Not hateing on my bitch. Just fucking with you mija. I better stop playing with you befor you call your back up.lol
> [snapback]2240389[/snapback]​*


  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

tight bombs, i need to take pics of my all original tank - 50 buick (2dr).


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2004, 07:14 AM
> *tight bombs, i need to take pics of my all original tank - 50 buick (2dr).
> [snapback]2242434[/snapback]​*


Dam homie, didn't know you had a bomb . Why you holding out take pics & post em


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 24 2004, 08:43 AM
> *Dam homie, didn't know you had a bomb . Why you holding out take pics & post em
> [snapback]2242594[/snapback]​*


car is at an old engineers casa (garage). he parked it in '71 (year i was born) and has been there since. I use to work at an engineering firm with him and picked it up for free.  still has those huge tires and if i remember right, it's a fastback. i got to go by next weekend before he croaks one day. His wife filled it up inside with arts and crafts stuff. hopefully i'll be able to see it under all that crap.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2004, 08:46 AM
> *car is at an old engineers casa (garage).  he parked it in '71 (year i was born) and has been there since.  I use to work at an engineering firm with him and picked it up for free.    still has those huge tires and if i remember right, it's a fastback.  i got to go by next weekend before he croaks one day.  His wife filled it up inside with arts and crafts stuff.  hopefully i'll be able to see it under all that crap.
> [snapback]2242599[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: cool , go get it mamon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 24 2004, 08:51 AM
> *:biggrin: cool , go get it mamon
> [snapback]2242614[/snapback]​*


no rust essay!  pinche 18 wheeler steering wheel. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2004, 08:53 AM
> *no rust essay!    pinche 18 wheeler steering wheel.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2242617[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 24 2004, 08:58 AM
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2242636[/snapback]​*


I felt like a fkn midget when i sat in that tank.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2004, 08:59 AM
> *I felt like a fkn midget when i sat in that tank.
> [snapback]2242641[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: yeah bombs have that effect on some people :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 24 2004, 09:00 AM
> *:biggrin: yeah bombs have that effect on some people  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2242647[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: post some more cabron.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that cadillac is tight! :0 :0 :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

I saw one of these for sale today out here in Oxnard...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Sep 28 2004, 11:42 AM
> *I saw one of these for sale today out here in Oxnard...
> 
> 
> ...


~cuanto?~


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 28 2004, 11:58 AM
> *~cuanto?~
> [snapback]2253081[/snapback]​*


I don't know, I was driving by on my way to work. The house that it was at is always selling old ranflas...I can go by and get the info if you would like???


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Sep 28 2004, 12:04 PM
> *I don't know, I was driving by on my way to work. The house that it was at is always selling old ranflas...I can go by and get the info if you would like???
> [snapback]2253101[/snapback]​*


its cool homie , i was just curious.....


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 28 2004, 12:06 PM
> *its cool homie , i was just curious.....
> [snapback]2253110[/snapback]​*


Orale...Here is a flick for the thread.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 24 2004, 11:20 AM
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know the model of this Cadillac and which year it was made ? Thanks, Brandon.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

My dream 30's bomb 1937 Hudson :biggrin:


----------



## oilcan (Nov 28, 2002)

i sold my 59 wagon last weekend ....
so i could get this......
[attachmentid=44976] 
1948 pontiac


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oilcan_@Sep 29 2004, 11:24 PM
> *i sold my 59 wagon last weekend ....
> so i could get this......
> [attachmentid=44976]
> ...


Smart move , Good upgrade :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oilcan_@Sep 29 2004, 11:24 PM
> *i sold my 59 wagon last weekend ....
> so i could get this......
> [attachmentid=44976]
> ...



Nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Sep 28 2004, 05:18 PM
> *Anyone know the model of this Cadillac and which year it was made ? Thanks, Brandon.
> [snapback]2253525[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oilcan_@Sep 29 2004, 11:24 PM
> *i sold my 59 wagon last weekend ....
> so i could get this......
> [attachmentid=44976]
> ...


DAMN CLEAN


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Suicide doors on that fucker


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 30 2004, 03:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2258152[/snapback]​*



Thats a clean one :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

MINE


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Sep 28 2004, 03:18 PM
> *Anyone know the model of this Cadillac and which year it was made ? Thanks, Brandon.
> [snapback]2253525[/snapback]​*


I don't know much about lacs but that looks like 46 62 series


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 30 2004, 05:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn.......that mofo right there is clean as fuck. I love the body lines on that fucker


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 30 2004, 07:30 PM
> *I don't know much about lacs but that looks like 46  62 series
> [snapback]2258554[/snapback]​*


Thanks man


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45315]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45316]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45317]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45318]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45319]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45322]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=45908]


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 1 2004, 06:12 PM
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=45319]
> [snapback]2260818[/snapback]​*


 :worship:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45930]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45933]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 

[attachmentid=45934]


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 5 2004, 06:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2269000[/snapback]​*


This is tight do you know the model and year ?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Oct 5 2004, 04:41 PM
> *This is tight do you know the model and year ?
> [snapback]2269042[/snapback]​*


41 packard


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=46471]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

CHINGON!!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

CRAZY SHIT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Bombs are the shit!!!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

My primo's '38 from Amigos C.C. It's been in San Jo back in '96 for a show.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=46933]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=46935]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: BOMBS AWAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 8 2004, 07:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 58 , not a bomb


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin: yeah but I was already in pontiacs and that is a bad ass ride, 4 bucket seats factory


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

mira pa que no te pongas bravo


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 8 2004, 12:05 PM
> *mira pa que no te pongas bravo
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking hot rod :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 8 2004, 12:42 PM
> *Nice looking hot rod :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2277609[/snapback]​*


yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 8 2004, 01:32 PM
> *yup  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2277724[/snapback]​*


Right on.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 8 2004, 01:49 PM
> *Right on.
> [snapback]2277749[/snapback]​*


hahahahaha POST SOME BOMBA PICTURES UP JOTO !


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 8 2004, 01:51 PM
> *hahahahaha POST SOME BOMBA PICTURES UP JOTO !
> [snapback]2277755[/snapback]​*


I will when I learn how to do it mija.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 8 2004, 01:55 PM
> *I will when I learn how to do it mija.
> [snapback]2277765[/snapback]​*


DADDY will teach you MIJA


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 11 2004, 10:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VIEJITOS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 11 2004, 12:40 PM
> *VIEJITOS !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2285261[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 11 2004, 12:46 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2285278[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 11 2004, 10:40 AM
> *VIEJITOS !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2285261[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 11 2004, 12:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air+Oct 11 2004, 10:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN' SICK SICK SICK SICK


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48093]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48094]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48095]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48096]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48097]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48101]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48103]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

what is that one post up???? whatever it is im in love


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 12 2004, 03:25 PM
> *what is that one post up???? whatever it is im in love
> [snapback]2289116[/snapback]​*



41 packard coupe


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48430]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48431]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48432]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48434]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48435]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48436]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48437]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48456]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48458]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48465]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=48466]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 12 2004, 04:06 PM
> *41 packard coupe
> [snapback]2289418[/snapback]​*



thank you sir i am now on the lookout for one


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 

[attachmentid=48467]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48469]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48470]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

did you guys see this in the vegas topic?

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

SMOOOTH


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

My Webpage :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 10:21 AM
> *My Webpage :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2291655[/snapback]​*


It doesn't work FOOL!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48711]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48712]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=48715]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 13 2004, 11:08 AM
> *It doesn't work FOOL!
> [snapback]2291768[/snapback]​*


I was trying to post the pics from the moose lodge. Mybe you can do it mija. :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 14 2004, 04:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

41 BUICK


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

38 NASH


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

38 NASH


----------



## oldmemorias (Aug 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 14 2004, 10:38 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride, what car is this, which trade mark


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Funk Doc_@Oct 19 2004, 08:13 AM
> *nice ride, what car is this, which trade mark
> [snapback]2310733[/snapback]​*


37 BUICK ROADMASTER


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemorias_@Oct 19 2004, 08:19 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2310582[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

There at Pomona. you can spend more time just checkin' out the ranflas in the corral than walking the swap itself.......nice fotos homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

There's nothing like watching and listening to all the bombitas roll in all Saturday nite before the swap.....


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> *http://www.luxuriouscarclub.com/Pix/June 27th/100_1498.jpg*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 21 2004, 06:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=52865]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=52866]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=52867]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:0 VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: viejitos


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 28 2004, 05:31 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2338256[/snapback]​*


I posted all these pics in this topic already ? que no


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 28 2004, 04:56 PM
> *VIEJITOS
> [snapback]2338114[/snapback]​*


Harry's Viejitos now ? That's cool


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 28 2004, 05:42 PM
> *Harry's Viejitos now ? That's cool
> [snapback]2338299[/snapback]​*


He sure is :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 28 2004, 05:44 PM
> *He sure is  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338306[/snapback]​*


SWEET , thats a the best bomb in da club now , at least my favorite


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 28 2004, 06:00 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2338366[/snapback]​*


who's that ?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 29 2004, 09:59 AM
> *who's that ?
> [snapback]2340096[/snapback]​*


 That's east bay chapter. :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 29 2004, 10:02 AM
> *That's east bay chpter. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2340101[/snapback]​*


there's an eastbay chapter now ? Is that Ismael ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 28 2004, 06:01 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2338368[/snapback]​*


Damn


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 29 2004, 10:04 AM
> *there's an eastbay chapter now ? Is that Ismael ?
> [snapback]2340106[/snapback]​*


Yes David's chapter..... That's his primo with his 39 chevy......


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:worship: VIEJITOS :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:worship: VIEJITOS :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: viejitos


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: 36 BUICK


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 29 2004, 03:25 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2341439[/snapback]​*


  Johnny Cano "Veterano"


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE CANDY RED 51 BOMB WITH CHROME UNDIES AND LIFT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=55744]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=55745]


----------



## rock 51 (Nov 1, 2004)

BAY BOMBS CAR CLUB LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR FIRST TOY DRIVE
WHERE;4250 LONE TREE ANTIOH CA 94531
WHEN;NOV-20-04
ENTRY$5.00 W/NEW TOY
TROPHYS.MUSIC,RAFFLE,JUMPER FOR THE KIDS ECT.. :biggrin: 
Q;925 550-1392


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:worship: viejitos :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 1 2004, 11:24 AM
> *:worship:  viejitos :worship:
> [snapback]2348376[/snapback]​*



I'm speechless........... :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Holy Shit!!! This is a major ass kicking lineup!





> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 1 2004, 10:24 AM
> *:worship:  viejitos :worship:
> [snapback]2348376[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Nov 2 2004, 11:13 PM
> *I'm speechless........... :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2354262[/snapback]​*


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Nov 3 2004, 12:51 AM
> *Holy Shit!!! This is a major ass kicking lineup!
> [snapback]2354442[/snapback]​*



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Viejitos


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I just caught the Meguires awards on speed vision where they presented the Dukes c.c. with an award and gave a slide show presentation on them as well... If you guys missed it keep an eye out for a re-run, im sure you all will appreciate it.  

~Rider


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 2 2004, 06:41 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


To Damn Gangster :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 4 2004, 11:19 AM
> *:biggrin: VIEJITOS
> [snapback]2359545[/snapback]​*



Isn't that wagon for sale in SoCal?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 4 2004, 06:19 PM
> *Isn't that wagon for sale in SoCal?
> [snapback]2360525[/snapback]​*



Everything is For Sale.......For $45,000 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 29 2004, 06:28 PM
> *UCE CANDY RED 51 BOMB WITH CHROME UNDIES AND LIFT
> [snapback]2342053[/snapback]​*


Was this car an OG from SJ?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice pics Booty...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 5 2004, 05:55 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2363821[/snapback]​*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:0 1937 NASH


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

rollable?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Marc's '39 Buick Special....

[attachmentid=58345]
[attachmentid=58346]
[attachmentid=58347]
[attachmentid=58348]
[attachmentid=58349]
[attachmentid=58350]
[attachmentid=58351]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 7 2004, 03:34 PM
> *Marc's '39 Buick Special....
> 
> [attachmentid=58345]
> ...


Wow :0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS In Da House


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS In Da House :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 8 2004, 10:00 AM
> *ViejitoS In Da House :wave:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2371420[/snapback]​*


porn star :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

1935 Chevrolet


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 8 2004, 10:17 AM
> *ViejitoS In Da House
> 
> MY Shit
> [snapback]2371469[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 8 2004, 10:17 AM
> *ViejitoS In Da House
> 
> MY Shit
> [snapback]2371469[/snapback]​*


  must've forgot to post the picture ????


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 8 2004, 10:18 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2371470[/snapback]​*


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 8 2004, 10:17 AM
> *1935 Chevrolet
> [snapback]2371469[/snapback]​*


You bought a 35 ?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

1935 Doors


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 8 2004, 10:26 AM
> *You bought a 35 ?
> [snapback]2371490[/snapback]​*



I wish i found the car for sale about a year ago for $8,500.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

1935 Front End


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 7 2004, 10:10 PM
> *
> [snapback]2369960[/snapback]​*



NO PLAQUE..... :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 10 2004, 03:52 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2380826[/snapback]​*


That's a kick ass bomb do you know the make model and year ?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

46 Oldsmobile :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=60065]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=60067]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=60069]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 12 2004, 10:07 AM
> *
> [snapback]2388492[/snapback]​*


is that jiggalos ?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS S. V. On the way to O.C. for 3rd Annual Car show


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 12 2004, 10:12 AM
> *ViejitoS S. V. On the way to O.C. for 3rd Annual Car show
> [snapback]2388507[/snapback]​*


hey I remember that :biggrin: aaahh the good old days


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS S.V. In O.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS S.V. In O.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS Bomb Shop


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 12 2004, 10:45 AM
> *ViejitoS Bomb Shop
> [snapback]2388591[/snapback]​*



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 12 2004, 10:18 AM
> *hey I remember that  :biggrin: aaahh the good old days
> [snapback]2388521[/snapback]​*



It's still the good old days for us..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 12 2004, 02:33 PM
> *It's still the good old days for us..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2389505[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 12 2004, 03:17 PM
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2389731[/snapback]​*



Right on..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice pic..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 15 2004, 04:47 PM
> *:biggrin: 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE.
> [snapback]2414284[/snapback]​*


I like


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: 1948 chevy fleetline :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

CHECK OUT THIS BOMB TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: ViejitoS :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THIS IS A NICE TRUCK  AND TRAILER


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 18 2004, 10:46 AM
> *THIS IS A NICE TRUCK   AND TRAILER
> [snapback]2424606[/snapback]​*


Ex Viejitos


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 18 2004, 10:39 AM
> *:biggrin: ViejitoS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2424577[/snapback]​*


What's Jimmy got in his garage now ! ?? Oh wait thats his trokita huh :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 18 2004, 02:52 PM
> *What's Jimmy got in his garage now ! ?? Oh wait thats his trokita huh  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2425402[/snapback]​*



 That pic is a year old


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 18 2004, 02:54 PM
> *  That pic is a year old
> [snapback]2425411[/snapback]​*


oh yeah I didn't even notice that the burb doesn't even have its chrome strips on it yet , cool pic :biggrin: :thumbsup: hey did you repaint your bomb ? I seen a tangerine looking one the other night on a trailer ?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 15 2004, 02:47 PM
> *:biggrin: 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE.
> [snapback]2414284[/snapback]​*



You really can't fuck with a fleetline. I like all bombs, but that black one is BAD!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 18 2004, 05:49 PM
> *You really can't fuck with a fleetline.  I like all bombs, but that black one is BAD!
> [snapback]2425903[/snapback]​*



I like all bomb. But the fleetlines are the onece that catch my att.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 18 2004, 09:39 AM
> *:biggrin: ViejitoS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2424577[/snapback]​*


MY '51 IS EXACTLY LIKE THAT,EXCEPT DIFFERENT.I STILL CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST PICTURES,BUT AS SOON AS I CAN, I WILL.NICE RIDES. THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE TOPIC.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angelflsts_@Nov 18 2004, 06:21 PM
> *MY '51 IS EXACTLY LIKE THAT,EXCEPT DIFFERENT.I STILL CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST PICTURES,BUT AS SOON AS I CAN, I WILL.NICE RIDES. THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE TOPIC.
> [snapback]2426015[/snapback]​*


Cool... I would like to see them pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 7 2004, 01:34 PM
> *Marc's '39 Buick Special....
> 
> [attachmentid=58345]
> ...



Is it true that marc sold his 39 Olds :dunno: for 30 G's


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 19 2004, 11:57 AM
> *Is it true that marc sold his 39 Olds :dunno: for 30 G's
> [snapback]2428063[/snapback]​*


No he sold his 39 BUICK for a grip , but i'm not sure how much ?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 19 2004, 09:57 AM
> *Is it true that marc sold his 39 Olds :dunno: for 30 G's
> [snapback]2428063[/snapback]​*


yes - but it's a buick  :biggrin: I JUST got the original Buick 1939 Sales Brochure for it (EBAY in the mail yesterday) And the TOP IS ORIGINAL, it's called a Turret Top - Buick Special Model 41 , avialable by special order.  I bought him that book for his bday so he could display it cause people always ask, and he sold the damn thing!

I paid $70 for it, I'll sell it for $50 it's in exc. condition.

GRR


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 19 2004, 01:39 PM
> *yes - but it's a buick   :biggrin: I JUST got the original Buick 1939 Sales Brochure for it (EBAY in the mail yesterday) And the TOP IS ORIGINAL, it's called a Turret Top - Buick Special Model 41 , avialable by special order.    I bought him that book for his bday so he could display it cause people always ask, and he sold the damn thing!
> 
> I paid $70 for it, I'll sell it for $50 it's in exc. condition.
> ...



BUICK , OLDS NOT CHEVY MY BAD :biggrin: JUST WONDERING IF IT WAS TRUE :biggrin:

I WOULD LIKE TO CHECK OUT THAT BROCHURE. 

SEE YOU SAT. IN GILROY :biggrin: 

WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 19 2004, 02:36 PM
> *:biggrin:
> BUICK , OLDS NOT CHEVY MY BAD :biggrin:  JUST WONDERING IF IT WAS TRUE :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Your a fool........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER THIS CAR


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 22 2004, 02:13 PM
> *VIEJITOS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2436728[/snapback]​*


Nice


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 22 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Nice
> [snapback]2436738[/snapback]​*


Thanks....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 22 2004, 11:21 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


this car is bad ass


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 22 2004, 11:21 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



This '39 is FIRME!!!........The matching artilleries are the icing on the cake!!!!!!!! You don't see coupes like this too often....... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 22 2004, 02:45 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


All badass bombs


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

post bigger pics


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Viejitos


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachmentid=65725]  
[attachmentid=65723]  
[attachmentid=65722]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Viejitos


----------



## BZDOUT (Nov 2, 2004)

Dam im diggin this, you got any more photos of it Viejitos?


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

give somethin' new


----------



## BZDOUT (Nov 2, 2004)

was that directed at me?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BZDOUT_@Nov 24 2004, 06:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do I post some on monday..


----------



## BZDOUT (Nov 2, 2004)

Cheers mate


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving Homies




http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQgotopag...osortpropertyZ1


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

To all the gente that are down for these bombitas........ Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!.....B safe over the holidaze homies...........


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

nice fleetline, put bigger pic of this ride


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BZDOUT_@Nov 24 2004, 06:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.....


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 15 2004, 03:47 PM
> *:biggrin: 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE.
> [snapback]2414284[/snapback]​*


damn.............that's a bad ass car.......................


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

POOR BOY LEO


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:0 VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 2 2004, 05:46 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2468954[/snapback]​*


This is nice


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Just so you guys know, my son sits on my lap and checks out the bombs with me :biggrin: Good Job homeboys and keep it up :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 1 2004, 01:03 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2465322[/snapback]​*


that is bad ass. :0 :worship:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 2 2004, 05:04 PM
> *that is bad ass. :0  :worship:
> [snapback]2469150[/snapback]​*


Thank you...


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

nice bombs


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*MAJESTIX OLD SCHOOL PIX 1987*


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 29 2004, 11:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Soon to be rolling slowly down the calles :biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 5 2004, 10:14 PM
> *Soon to be rolling slowly down the calles  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2477933[/snapback]​*


Firme bombita, homie!!!!!!!.....got any more pics?!?!?...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Dec 5 2004, 10:20 PM
> *Firme bombita, homie!!!!!!!.....got any more pics?!?!?...
> [snapback]2477940[/snapback]​*


Waiting on the machinework on the ('59) 235 and my Pescos  The guy that was machining the engine has cancer so I've been more concerned for his health than my engine! 
If anyone knows of a horseshoe style continental kit (hopefully not show = less $) she could really use it!!!

And don't mind the "for sale sign" Nobody wanted her for $4000 :dunno: Now when she's on the streets, people stop me in traffic and ask "how much" :rofl: (just wait till summer :0 )


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Oh, and anybody that can help... I've got 5 14" truspokes that the centers wont fit OVER/AROUND the wheel bearing case :dunno: 

That and I'm always looking for accessories


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Still stuck on the truspoke problem, homie....you got a clean bomb, don't sell it!! What kind of accessories are you looking for????


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Dec 5 2004, 10:51 PM
> *Still stuck on the truspoke problem, homie....you got a clean bomb, don't sell it!! What kind of accessories are you looking for????
> [snapback]2478026[/snapback]​*


I guess if I'm gonna be stumped on a problem, it shouldn't be a simple one :roflmao: I mean, that IS why they call it customization, right? :biggrin: 
I'm going to put driver and passenger spots (has the driver, but I want matching  ), horseshoe continental kit, and other than that... Not really sure... The swamp coolers dont look great on this bodystyle (personally) and I have rear shades, so... I guess I'll put in/on what I've got and go from there!

Oh, have you ever seen a hoodie like she has? Doesn't light up, but will soon


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

NICE BILLY BAMMER


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 6 2004, 08:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red 50 chev fleetline is for sale $15,000 or o.b.o.

for more info,
Paul 
323 254 3766


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i got this on ebay this week 1950 chevy deluxe


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 7 2004, 01:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

anyone looking for an N.O.S fuel pump for 216 or 235-------i got 1 for sale


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

anyone know the name of the model???? she looks very familar to me....... :biggrin: but it's been a long time and she has grown up....


> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 7 2004, 12:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 10:18 AM
> *anyone looking for an N.O.S fuel pump for 216 or 235-------i got 1 for sale
> [snapback]2489374[/snapback]​*



How Much $...Im interested PM me or Email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=72359]1949-1950 original delete plates for radio or clock assembly---all body styles
1949-1950 N.O.S electric clock


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 9 2004, 10:06 AM
> *:biggrin: VIEJITOS
> [snapback]2489347[/snapback]​*


when & where was this homie ? I know thats the central coast chapter  simon tokita , lasaros dodge , martys 47 olds


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 9 2004, 02:43 PM
> *when & where was this homie ? I know thats the central coast chapter   simon tokita , lasaros dodge , martys 47 olds
> [snapback]2490369[/snapback]​*


At the officer meeting.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 9 2004, 02:44 PM
> *At  the officer meeting.
> [snapback]2490375[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

realy nice rides


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Viejitos


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 14 2004, 12:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics. keep posting :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

FOR SALE ...CHECK IT OUT :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ssPageName=WDVW





WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Viejitos


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey guys do you know which one is a 61 series and 62 series ? Thanks


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: que purdy looking good


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Dec 15 2004, 07:36 PM
> *Hey guys do you know which one is a 61 series and 62 series ? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


dam.. that caddy is tight :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

1937 Chevy


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Viejitos :biggrin:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

*Any photos of BOMB „Tower Of Power” – Ishmael Robles ?????? :biggrin: *


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=75634]
[attachmentid=75633]
[attachmentid=75632]
[attachmentid=75630]
[attachmentid=75631]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 14 2004, 11:03 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saburban looks nice.


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=75673]


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

gotta love this thread :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

bump it


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Viejitos


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: viejitosssssssss


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Dec 22 2004, 10:12 PM
> *:thumbsup: viejitosssssssss
> [snapback]2534200[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:0 Viejitos


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 22 2004, 11:42 AM
> *:biggrin: Viejitos
> [snapback]2531692[/snapback]​*


old school pic , garys fleet martys olds


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 23 2004, 02:27 PM
> *old school pic , garys fleet martys olds
> [snapback]2536114[/snapback]​*



Yeah.... Your homie Marty.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

uffin: The red one should be in my drive way  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:0 Viejitos


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=79439]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:0 Viejitos


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Dec 24 2004, 11:59 AM
> *[attachmentid=79295]
> [snapback]2539553[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: TRUFLAVA mmmmmm


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 23 2004, 02:43 PM
> *Yeah.... Your homie Marty.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2536194[/snapback]​*


My tio , loco get it right


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Dec 15 2004, 07:36 PM
> *Hey guys do you know which one is a 61 series and 62 series ? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

nice rides


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 27 2004, 06:50 PM
> *My tio , loco get it right
> [snapback]2547146[/snapback]​*


Your homie........... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Viejitos


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: Viejitos


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=39405


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=83172]

STRANGERS SHOW 2001 OR 2002


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 3 2005, 02:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niice


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

anyone looking for some gauges............. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ttt..............


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my uncles bombitas........ solow car club 4 life ny


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

solow car club member jesse, under construction hydros in progress as we speak,,, coming summer '05


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: Keep the bombitas cruising!!!!! Don't stop postin' them fotos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 6 2005, 06:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

this one's on ebay








































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMEWA%3AIT


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

berry purdyyy


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

WHAT YEAR IS THIS?


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

i think it's 46'


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 8 2005, 05:30 AM
> *this one's on ebay
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 10 2005, 03:37 AM
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


1947


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

*5Six Bel Air*....hey Homie you just find all the Firme fotos!!.. :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 8 2005, 05:30 AM
> *this one's on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 She's a beauty :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jan 10 2005, 08:59 PM
> *5Six Bel Air....hey Homie you just find all the Firme fotos!!.. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2591856[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

That's a clean Fleetmaster!!!!...A lot of gente are throwing the Fleetline strips on them....And it's layed to the ground with 15" wheels.... :worship:

*5Six Bel Air *....Do you take a lot of these fotos or get them on the net?!?!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 11 2005, 10:43 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice car.. :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jan 11 2005, 09:03 PM
> *That's a clean Fleetmaster!!!!...A lot of gente are throwing the Fleetline strips on them....And it's layed to the ground with 15" wheels.... :worship:
> 
> 5Six Bel Air ....Do you take a lot of these fotos or get them on the net?!?!
> [snapback]2595583[/snapback]​*


a little of both. i took this one at majestics new years day picnic.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=89028]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=89029]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=89030]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=89031]


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

nice pics, do u have large version of photos ?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=89729]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=89730]


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 6 2005, 05:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 13 2005, 12:35 AM
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=89030]
> [snapback]2599679[/snapback]​*


need some help...what kind of tire do most people use when they run skirts and og wheels like some 15...is their a thin tire or something...don't know much about bombs thats why i ask.


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

i want an og truck so bad....nice rides


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt to anybody that can help me out on the question above


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:13 AM
> *ttt to anybody that can help me out on the question above
> [snapback]2616589[/snapback]​*


you can use 670x15's, or some 560's as long as your using og wheels 
you dont have too much to worry about. cokertire.com is a good place 
to look for differnt sizes and whitewall widths. :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 18 2005, 12:19 PM
> *you can use 670x15's, or some 560's as long as your using og wheels
> you dont have too much to worry about. cokertire.com is a good place
> to look for differnt sizes and whitewall widths. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2616770[/snapback]​*


thanks for the info...it will help alot


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I would definetly roll this one with some yellow spokes


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 23 2005, 09:08 AM
> *I would definetly roll this one with some yellow spokes
> 
> 
> ...


there was one for sale just like this last year, think it when for like 6 g's


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

We had '38 Chevy taxi in the club a couple of years ago....it had the meter on the dash, black and yellow checkers, all the OG logos and phone #'s on it ...it was firme!!!! until it got rearended on a hit and run.....
:angry:  :angry:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jan 25 2005, 12:37 AM
> *We had '38 Chevy taxi in the club a couple of years ago....it had the meter on the dash, black and yellow checkers, all the OG logos and phone #'s on it ...it was firme!!!!  until it got rearended on a hit and run.....
> :angry:    :angry:
> [snapback]2639412[/snapback]​*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

48


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

49


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

bomb


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

one


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

two


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Another viejitos Bad ass!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Any og should know this one!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

This is a pic from Disneyland!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

another


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Another badass


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Nice in blue!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

bomb 1


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

bomb 1


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

green


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Kickass again!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Cool


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=96301][attachmentid=96303]My dream cars


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 25 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Another viejitos Bad ass!!
> [snapback]2641320[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

*TTT *........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

"tower of power"------------ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 25 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Any og should know this one!
> [snapback]2641329[/snapback]​*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 26 2005, 03:02 PM
> *"tower of power"------------ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2646225[/snapback]​*



Yea !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

All time Favor!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 25 2005, 04:19 PM
> *Cool
> [snapback]2641387[/snapback]​*


love the wheels :0


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 27 2005, 09:54 AM
> *love the wheels :0
> [snapback]2646436[/snapback]​*


and the car


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 26 2005, 08:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 This is really nice


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 wow very beautifulllllllllllllllllll love the color daaaang :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 26 2005, 04:52 PM
> *All time Favor!!! :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2646424[/snapback]​*


Bad Ass Picture!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jan 26 2005, 06:39 PM
> *:0  This is really nice
> [snapback]2646940[/snapback]​*



Nice!! Bet it would be even nicer with a visor.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 26 2005, 06:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice...... :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

If anybody is looking for (or knows someone looking for) a set (or 2  ) of TRUSPOKE centercaps, I've got them for sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=153933

:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

what kind of bomb is this :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...6&category=6152


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 25 2005, 02:04 PM
> *48
> [snapback]2641288[/snapback]​*


dam :cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

mmm nice


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

:biggrin: nice ride


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> what kind of bomb is this :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> *'39 Chevy*


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Horale Homies.... my 48 fleetline is failing me. I am getting the starter to turn over and it cranks, but the car won't start. I put a little gas in the carb and it starts up and shuts off after the gas has evaporated. My guess is a fuel pump, but any other thoughts?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@Feb 1 2005, 07:53 AM
> *Horale Homies.... my 48 fleetline is failing me. I am getting the starter to turn over and it cranks, but the car won't start. I put a little gas in the carb and it starts up and shuts off after the gas has evaporated. My guess is a fuel pump, but any other thoughts?
> [snapback]2667843[/snapback]​*


could just be a clogged fuel filter but most likely its the pump.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

classic oldiees


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 1 2005, 02:40 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2669915[/snapback]​*


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

<-------------- :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 2 2005, 04:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2675312[/snapback]​*


Hey Homie, do you have any more pics of this '38!!!!

Damn!! it's FIRME!!!!.... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

sorry he sold it. first and last show was in vages.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@Feb 1 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Horale Homies.... my 48 fleetline is failing me. I am getting the starter to turn over and it cranks, but the car won't start. I put a little gas in the carb and it starts up and shuts off after the gas has evaporated. My guess is a fuel pump, but any other thoughts?
> [snapback]2667843[/snapback]​*



On an old ride, always check the points.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@Feb 1 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Horale Homies.... my 48 fleetline is failing me. I am getting the starter to turn over and it cranks, but the car won't start. I put a little gas in the carb and it starts up and shuts off after the gas has evaporated. My guess is a fuel pump, but any other thoughts?
> [snapback]2667843[/snapback]​*



OOPS I didnt read the whole thing. Fuel pump sounds right.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: very nice :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:machinegun: :worship:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 14 2005, 09:56 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




this is a `39 right?


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=108163]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=108165]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=108166]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=108168]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=108169]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=108170]


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 14 2005, 01:55 PM
> *this is a `39 right?
> [snapback]2724359[/snapback]​*


yes it is


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

47 Pontiac


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

That's a bad ass Pontiac!!!!!

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

this is one of the best topics ever


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Subwoofer_@Feb 19 2005, 04:13 AM
> *this is one of the best topics ever
> [snapback]2747216[/snapback]​*



I'll 2nd that :biggrin:   





WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

51


I wonder who's car that is?????????  


WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 22 2005, 05:25 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2762737[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Damn Streetlow has the best hynas!!! When i'm done with my 47 i hope streetlow hits me up for a photo shoot with a fine hyna!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT for one of the best topic!


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 25 2005, 06:54 AM
> *TTT for one of the best topic!
> [snapback]2774872[/snapback]​*


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

idd, keep those bombs comming


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

this is an awesome thread...arriba!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

bomba white walls

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMESE%3AIT


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

oh hell yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 14 2005, 06:51 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Mar 14 2005, 08:07 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 goooood god


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

camphone pics from seattle roadster show

[attachmentid=126533][attachmentid=126534]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

another...

[attachmentid=126535]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

one more...

[attachmentid=126536]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=126538]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

from portland lrm last year

[attachmentid=126542]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

another from portland lrm last year

[attachmentid=126543]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

LETS KEEP IT GOING ANOTHER 100 PAGES 

[attachmentid=126560]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

what i hope mine can be like ........................


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gothabillie_@Mar 15 2005, 04:59 PM
> *what i hope mine can be like ........................
> [snapback]2854841[/snapback]​*



Nice.......


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=126565]


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

you got good tastes in cartoons BA


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

bump & pic


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

You know something, that fleetline is sweet even though its not painted...


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

pic 4 a bump to top


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

anyone want these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=4535162480


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

dude i wish i could afford them will be going with them or cookers in radiels on a 49 project of mine when i get that far


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Check out issue #39 of Streetlow magazine... All bombs featured in this issue :thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=129359] :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=129361]


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

wow, niceeeeeeee :0 :0 :0


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Some bombitas from last weeks swap at Long Beach.....


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

:0 wooow phat pics, but i like when pics r bigger


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I took some pics out of Issue #39 of Street Low :biggrin: You guys should pick this one up for sure  

[attachmentid=130153]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130161]
[attachmentid=130165]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130166]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130167]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130169]
[attachmentid=130170]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130171]
[attachmentid=130172]
[attachmentid=130173]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130174]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130176]
[attachmentid=130177]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130180]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130184]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130188]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=130189]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

anybody got a hook up on a late 30's chevy?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 27 2005, 10:45 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2913473[/snapback]​*


héhé, that's my wallpaper


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

now that's a rare car!!..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this burban is bad ass bro......any more pictures of it?????? been trying to get my hands on a clean project one....but hard to find bro. :angry:


> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Mar 30 2005, 10:09 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2929024[/snapback]​*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 30 2005, 06:59 PM
> *this burban is bad ass bro......any more pictures of it?????? been trying to get my hands on a clean project one....but hard to find bro. :angry:
> [snapback]2930469[/snapback]​*


I think this is the same one, not sure though.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 30 2005, 06:07 PM
> *I think this is the same one, not sure though.
> [snapback]2930717[/snapback]​*



That's it.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

------------thanx to both of you........good looking out


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 30 2005, 06:15 PM
> * ------------thanx to both of you........good looking out
> [snapback]2930758[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

anyone interested in a 50 sedan delivery...........jesse at lords of kustom in los angeles has a complete one............. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Mar 31 2005, 02:00 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2935065[/snapback]​*



Strangers show?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2005, 05:00 PM
> *Strangers show?
> [snapback]2935338[/snapback]​*



No..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Strangers show?
> [snapback]2935338[/snapback]​*


Viejitos show , down south


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Apr 1 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Viejitos show , down south
> [snapback]2940038[/snapback]​*


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Apr 1 2005, 12:52 PM
> *
> [snapback]2940431[/snapback]​*


daddy was there huh MIJA


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Apr 1 2005, 03:18 PM
> *daddy was there huh MIJA
> [snapback]2940519[/snapback]​*



Yes I was... :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this car is nice right here bro................................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Apr 7 2005, 02:09 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2968991[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 7 2005, 04:43 PM
> *this car is nice right here bro................................:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2969114[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Apr 7 2005, 04:09 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2968991[/snapback]​*










you have anymore pics of this 39


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 7 2005, 02:43 PM
> *this car is nice right here bro................................:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2969114[/snapback]​*












man this car is sick ... any more pics of it?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean!!


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

nice pic's!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

nice


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=148399]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:cheesy: 

[attachmentid=148430]


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Those look like what I have...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

*T *


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, thought you my like to see some ozzy rides, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Enjoy, Bevan


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

any truck owners looking for corner windows...........

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174131


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's me with my dream car, 1932 Duesenberg... wanted one as long as I can remember. When I was a young kid my grandfather gave me an antique metal die cast from the late 40's that was a model of of this car (32' duesenberg) and ever since then its been my dream car. This one here is in Las Vegas in a classic automobile museum with a 2 million dollar price tag...

[attachmentid=158436]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Hopefully one day ill have an extra 2 million bucks laying around. I know the first thing im gonna buy. Here's another shot of it...

[attachmentid=158437]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

got wood? :biggrin:


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Bomba 39 for cash and/or automotive services. See classifieds


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

You selling one?


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

You selling one?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Apr 24 2005, 06:07 AM
> *Hi guys, thought you my like to see some ozzy rides, hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! that car looks just like mine!


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

....


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice, is this from April 24th Pomona?


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@May 9 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Nice, is this from April 24th Pomona?
> [snapback]3118279[/snapback]​*


Yes it is....It rained in the morning but a lot of clean rides still showed up!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Clean rides..nice to see some Plymouths and Pontiacs there...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

I just got this car , do you guys think it can be made into a lowrider bomb ?

[


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

F#$k Yea it can be made into a lowrider but it's still clean og style!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Clean ass bomb at Pomona swap!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Another clean one at Pomona!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Clean ass bomb i saw in Cali!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Ah, it's nice to start off the day at work with clean bombs on your computer screen.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME OF THOSE GANGSTA WHITE WALLS ?


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Need some help finding a hood for my 48 Fleetline.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@May 25 2005, 11:36 PM
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME OF THOSE GANGSTA WHITE WALLS ?
> [snapback]3184446[/snapback]​*



try, cokertire.com :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@May 26 2005, 06:31 AM
> *Need some help finding a hood for my 48 Fleetline.
> [snapback]3184829[/snapback]​*



have you tried obsolete in downtown san diego?
pamona swap meet on the 5th of june. :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Who's Fleetline is this? Looks very nice...but back is lifted up too high


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

help me out guys what kind of mods should i do to this?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1116886832.jpg


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@May 27 2005, 10:28 PM
> *help me out guys what kind of mods should i do to this?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1116886832.jpg
> [snapback]3192865[/snapback]​*


Get a V8, Auto Tranny, Rear End with higher (highway gears) and make it 4-link, Mustang II front end suspenion kit, air bag it, dual glass packs. That should keep you busy


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

that's amazing! very nice car!


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@May 28 2005, 12:45 AM
> *Get a V8, Auto Tranny, Rear End with higher (highway gears) and make it 4-link, Mustang II front end suspenion kit, air bag it, dual glass packs.  That should keep you busy
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good , where do i start , lol


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

first, begin by asking yourself "Am I committed to doing a frame off restoration?"

If No, then start by working on your suspension and motor if you wantto change it. Also, get books on it, you wont believe the cool stuff you can get at Barnes and Nobles. Even get the hot rod books and ask them people cuz they can also help.


If Yes, begin by making sure that you have 3 times your car space so you can begin tearing it down. Take pictures as you go and get a lot of zip lock bags with a Sharpie and begin labeling with THE DATE. Your pics and labeled bags will help you put the ride back together.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=194008]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=194010]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=194013]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=194018]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=194021]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Here is a pic of my 46 still @ in the works


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

visit www.chevybombs.com

A site dedicated ONLY to Bombita Ranflas:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jun 30 2005, 09:54 PM
> *visit www.chevybombs.com
> 
> A site dedicated ONLY to Bombita Ranflas:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

From the Cinco de Mayo parade on Vernor in Southwest Detroit...


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Our project  :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=205210]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

double post :guns: 

 

[attachmentid=205243]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just finished it!

[attachmentid=206418]
[attachmentid=206419]
[attachmentid=206420]

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I LOVE that yellow one. Also... GREAT looking rides Viejitos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some more from Detroit...


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ok bomb lovers.. I need some windown trim clips for my 4 door 46.. Does anyone know where I can get them @..


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Jul 7 2005, 07:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :uh: :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 7 2005, 08:30 AM
> *ok bomb lovers.. I need some windown trim clips for my 4 door 46.. Does anyone know where I can get them @..
> [snapback]3375214[/snapback]​*



have you tried
http://chevsofthe40s.com


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com

post it up Champ!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

when bigger pics of bombs ????


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: phew I thought this topic was gone my all time favorite


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 20 2005, 11:09 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3447744[/snapback]​*


  :wave: now if there wass only a way to get to some of those pages way back besides clicking each number backwards!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jul 20 2005, 11:17 PM
> *  :wave: now if there wass only a way to get to some of those pages way back besides clicking each number backwards!
> [snapback]3447769[/snapback]​*


i dont know if this helps :dunno: but click on the little box where it says "109 pages".. and type in whatever page number you wan to view...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some more from Detroit... I know alot of them are stock but I contribute what I can and personally, I LOVE a restored bombita!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not feeling the flames but this bomb had a nice look. I have more pics of the pinstriping later...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 20 2005, 11:35 PM
> *i dont know if this helps :dunno:  but click on the little box where it says "109 pages".. and type in whatever page number you wan to view...
> [snapback]3447851[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :roflmao: yes that helps thank you!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

HERE IS MY BABY THESE PIS ARE FROM LAST YEAR. MADE SOME CHANGES SINCE THEN BUT HAVENT TAKEN ANY NEW PICS ITS A 1957 BUICK SPECIAL "JUST LIKE KANDY" SEE IF YOU GUYS LIKE IT


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

my bomb in the works


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jul 23 2005, 11:11 PM
> *:twak:  :roflmao: yes that helps thank you!
> [snapback]3467959[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

that yellow truck is clean as fuck!!! i like it better than a banana


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Conrad from Classic Memories '36 Chevy 4dr Convertible.....


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Clean '38....


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS WHITE BOMB IS ONE BAD LOOKING BOMB


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Do you guys actually like heavily modified transformer bombs? For some reason they just don't do it for me(no me la paran :biggrin: ) like a nice mild custom or original bomb


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 31 2005, 12:16 AM
> *Do you guys actually like heavily modified transformer bombs? For some reason they just don't do it for me(no me la paran :biggrin: ) like a nice mild custom or original bomb
> [snapback]3513464[/snapback]​*


it's kinda wetter gay 

but i hate anything that you can't drive


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Through the thread I see 2 AND 4 door bombs. 

*Just curious... is there the same negative views towards 4 door bombs as there is on traditional 60's-70's lowriders?*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 2 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Through the thread I see 2 AND 4 door bombs.
> 
> Just curious... is there the same negative views towards 4 door bombs as there is on traditional 60's-70's lowriders?
> [snapback]3527116[/snapback]​*


'54 AND OLDER ARE ACCEPTABLE.
ESPECIALLY THE '30'S WITH SUICIDE
DOORS.......GANGSTER :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 2 2005, 01:05 PM
> *'54 AND OLDER ARE ACCEPTABLE.
> ESPECIALLY THE '30'S WITH SUICIDE
> DOORS.......GANGSTER :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3527199[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the quick response... is one more desirable/rare than the other or is purely a matter of taste pre-54?

Oh, AND BOY DO I AGREE about the suicide doors!! Real nice!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Agree:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 2 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Thanks for the quick response... is one more desirable/rare than the other or is purely a matter of taste pre-54?
> 
> Oh, AND BOY DO I AGREE about the suicide doors!!  Real nice!
> [snapback]3527284[/snapback]​*



PERSONAL TASTE.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

that 37 two tone is bad ass fuck


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jul 30 2005, 07:11 AM~3509847
> *Conrad from Classic Memories '36 Chevy 4dr Convertible.....
> *


this damn thing is clean ... pictures do this car no justice ... 51trokita when were you down here? im out at conrads shop alot ... he usually tells me about visitors from out of town


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I MISS MY 51 I NEED ANOTHER BOMB


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: nice rides


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Aug 6 2005, 01:09 AM~3551148
> *this damn thing is clean ... pictures do this car no justice ... 51trokita when were you down here? im out at conrads shop alot ... he usually tells me about visitors from out of town
> *



I was down about 3 weekends ago... I took Conrad a passenger side fender for my trokita so I can go dual spares.... Thats the first time I met him... He really good Gente!!! He even took us for a cruise in the '36......


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice Fleetlines....


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Aug 2 2005, 10:31 AM~3527316
> *Agree:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I NEEDED A TOWN AFTER I SAW THE FLEETLINES :uh:


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

48


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 25 2005, 10:59 PM~3479584
> *:biggrin:
> *


Updated photo.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 10 2005, 05:20 PM~3584031
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL I BRING OUT MY FLEETLINE.........


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

actually i like 4 door bombas


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I think anybody that has respect for this rides likes both 2 and 4 doors. BTW that pic with the trokita and the 38 is bad-ass


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE IS MINE FROM FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Royal Image Canada


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=249536]


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=249539] [attachmentid=249540]


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

before it got dipped in kandy


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=249563] [attachmentid=249564]


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

love this pic.................


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 19 2005, 02:29 PM~3658294
> *love this pic.................
> 
> 
> ...



This pics is one of a kind!! I've got it for my background on my monitor!!!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

My WebpageMy WebpageMy WebpageMy WebpageMy Webpage   FIRME48


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

A couple of ours......


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

im looking for my pictures...got a picture of nayos 54 chevy that paint job is like 20 yrs old and it still looks good.....let me find it and ill post it up....it used to beat evrybody back in the day


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

More Bombita's :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=254922]


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=255443]heres nayos 54 its still sick after all these years


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=255446] sick this paint job is over 20 years old


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=255448] this car used to win at fresno for years...orlies has it on an add in the old lowrider mag


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAM that 54 is clean


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=255766]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=255769]

[attachmentid=255770]

[attachmentid=255771]

[attachmentid=255772]


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Slow Lane C.C.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 25 2005, 04:43 PM~3692603
> *
> *




should of kept it more OG....


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Any more pictures of this caddy?  

[attachmentid=256459]


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS A NICE A** CADDY


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Aug 19 2005, 06:19 PM~3657329
> *:0
> *



thats clean ride their.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 31 2005, 07:16 AM~3513464
> *Do you guys actually like heavily modified transformer bombs? For some reason they just don't do it for me(no me la paran :biggrin: ) like a nice mild custom or original bomb
> *


i agree with u a 100% but to each their own.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 26 2005, 02:01 AM~3693559
> *
> *


have any pic sof that blue,panel or suburan from that line up in front of the houses?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IMA START SAVING FOR ONE,MAYBE A TROKA OR IF I GET A DEAL A BOMBA ANYONE GOT HOOK UPS IN CALI WITH BOMBS?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

jesse, from solow car club new york!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 29 2005, 03:05 PM~3714546
> *have any pic sof that blue,panel or suburan from that line up in front of the houses?
> *


here you go bro..OLD MEMORIES!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I just found this on eBay, it blew me away.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-NOS-Ca...572977796QQrdZ1


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is my 46.. just got it back from getting bags


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 5 2005, 08:58 AM~3754970
> *here is my 46.. just got it back from getting bags
> *


SWEET.LET'S SEE MORE PICS. WHO BAGGED IT?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Tony from old memories bagged it..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here u go


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

last one


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE SAW U YESTERDAY AT THE PARK WITH THE REST OF THE GOODTIMES WE WERE ON OUR WAY TO LA PUENTE, DID YOU GO? I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

naw man no plates.. The car was tripping like 10 blocks from my house


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 5 2005, 10:08 AM~3755238
> *Tony from old memories bagged it..
> *


THANKS...
WAS THERE ANY FRAME WORK DONE?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

nope thats as low as it will get without messing with the frame


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

HERE'S MINE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

car looks good greg


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 5 2005, 09:12 AM~3755251
> *here u go
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 5 2005, 08:58 AM~3754970
> *here is my 46.. just got it back from getting bags
> *



Any day time flickas? Looks chingon just like that.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MY HOMIES 39


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here are a couple of more.. in the day time


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

post pics hommie's


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

ill post a couple from tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az al capone i love this car


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

i like that first one slammed tucsob


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

tucson i meant


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az mi primos ride


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az 

i love this car too its bad ass in person


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

heres the interior


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

well there some pics of tucson az homie hope you like the pics and ill be back on the post later when i get more pics later homies


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: heres some sick bombs homie !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

a couple flicks from todays car show in azusa hosted by REALITY CC..some firme bombas homez :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where'd the term "bomb" come from anyway?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

o.g bombs from 1980


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

This picture looks familiar...hmm, let me see....Oh, I remember, 

I TOOK THIS SHOT!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Sep 13 2005, 11:23 AM~3805151
> *This picture looks familiar...hmm, let me see....Oh, I remember,
> 
> I TOOK THIS SHOT!
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

nice pics,keep them coming.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

This little mofo is bad. :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

wtf where can i get one of those


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 15 2005, 01:18 PM~3821720
> *This little mofo is bad. :0
> 
> 
> ...




:0 thats bad ass


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

is this an RC car, Midget ride, or what?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah thats wht at it looks like i want one..


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that shit is nice...............................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 15 2005, 11:24 AM~3821754
> *:0 thats bad ass
> *


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 15 2005, 12:18 PM~3821720
> *This little mofo is bad. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

i got this one 4 sale


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

MY BRO'S RIDE


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

AGAIN


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Oct 1 2005, 07:27 PM~3924585
> *AGAIN
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I would like to see this on some wire wheels or gangster whites & hub caps.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

TTT for one of the best topics on layitlow :worship: :worship:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:0 what a beauty :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS G


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

my new toy fs/ft for right offer


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS KOO


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

more olds  








plexiglass hood :0


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS FROM ILLINIOS


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:  

[attachmentid=317310]

[attachmentid=317312]


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

took this one at streetlow san jose show

[attachmentid=318273]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 17 2005, 12:43 AM~4014248
> *more olds
> 
> 
> ...



The imperial palace auto museum


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

WTF ...I NEVER SEEN 1 OF THOSE..CRAZY


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

WHAT SHOW IS THAT.......BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

ummmm......hmmmm.......


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 31 2005, 04:32 PM~4108903
> *WHAT SHOW IS THAT.......BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OCVCCA All Chevrolet Show 

Orange County Vintage Chevrolet Club of America


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

very very nice images, great job!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 31 2005, 05:46 PM~4108994
> *OCVCCA All Chevrolet Show
> 
> Orange County Vintage Chevrolet Club of America
> *


KEEP POSTING PICS


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I didn't take the pictures... Thats all the bomb pics i found of this show.


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 31 2005, 03:44 PM~4108981
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That a bad ride


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

that woody is bad ass, is that a 36? 37? 38? no front shot?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 31 2005, 04:29 PM~4108871
> *WTF ...I NEVER SEEN 1 OF THOSE..CRAZY
> *


Jimmy that car is crazy as hell.I saw it at the VCCA swapmeet in Phx a few years ago.


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Oct 31 2005, 05:48 PM~4109742
> *that woody is bad ass, is that a 36? 37? 38? no front shot?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

BAD ASS


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

^ NICE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

1938??????????


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 3 2005, 11:48 AM~4128828
> *BAD ASS
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

http://1948chevy.com/support/davidf.htm


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Nov 3 2005, 01:33 PM~4129657
> *http://1948chevy.com/support/davidf.htm
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Beautiful 35 I found while browsing on ebay


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

Tight Wagon


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I SAW THAT WAGON FOR SALE THAT SHIT A KEEPER I WOULNDT SELL IT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

it's sold .


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 5 2005, 04:49 PM~4144925
> *Tight Wagon
> *


I AGREE


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 4 2005, 08:48 AM~4128828
> *BAD ASS
> *


:worship: 

This 52 is from New Zealand :cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

1947...under construction.. newest member of LuxuriouS chicago..


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 5 2005, 06:57 PM~4145894
> *:worship:
> 
> This 52 is from New Zealand  :cheesy:
> *


Clean!!!! All it needs is a visor


----------



## chacon01 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's a couple representing Espanola, NM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 5 2005, 07:57 PM~4145894
> *:worship:
> 
> This 52 is from New Zealand  :cheesy:
> *


Is this your car?Do you want to sale it?I have been looking for a 52 4 door turtle back.A right hand drive one would be the awesome.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll trade my 64 for a bomb......


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is my bomba at the san diego show


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 10 2005, 06:32 PM~4182036
> *I'll trade my 64 for a bomb......
> *



what kind/year bombita you want?
pics of the 64?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 10 2005, 05:32 PM~4182036
> *I'll trade my 64 for a bomb......
> *


i'll hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........



































na  :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

na what kind/year are you looking for?


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2005, 10:55 AM~4180461
> *Is this your car?Do you want to sale it?I have been looking for a 52 4 door turtle back.A right hand drive one would be the awesome.
> *


Haha i wish.. nah sorry its not mine. i dont know the owner but i can try ask round to see if he'd like to sell it or some shit... ill see what i can do  

try www.trademe.co.nz , every now and then theres a clean 52 for sale. 




gtimeseastlos :worship: :worship: :worship: any more day time pics? man i love 46s!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Nov 10 2005, 08:44 PM~4182530
> *:0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

I was cruising the net and saw this car,I think it would be a sweet ride.It looks 100% complete.I read on www.chevytalk.com that the guy is down to $2000 
heres the link 

http://groups.msn.com/gassers/1936mdeluxe4...to&PhotoID=8471 

somebody should jump on it.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2005, 01:45 PM~4186794
> *I was cruising the net and saw this car,I think it would be a sweet ride.It looks 100% complete.I read on www.chevytalk.com that the guy is down to $2000
> heres the link
> 
> ...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 11 2005, 12:27 PM~4186998
> *
> *


sh*t i'm with you!!
:0 :0 :around: :around:   
that'll be really nice right there.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

where is it located??


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 10 2005, 06:32 PM~4182036
> *I'll trade my 64 for a bomb......
> *



I'll trade my 58 Impala...for a vert bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PUSSY (Nov 8, 2005)

now these are my kind of rides good for the big man.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Nov 11 2005, 03:42 PM~4187777
> *where is it located??
> *


Minnesota I think


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Nov 10 2005, 08:11 PM~4182276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See above bro..I'm in Northern Minnesota


Trunk layout is a little different now....


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

sup aero


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 11 2005, 04:37 PM~4188150
> *I'll trade my 58 Impala...for a vert bomb. :biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

HE HAS THE RED 58...I'LL LOOK FOR A PIC.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

HERES HIS 58


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i just picked this one 
staying true to the name
52 cheby deluxe


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

my 38


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

nice 38 :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice 38..you need some skirts or vent shades


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: for sale trade :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 18 2005, 03:30 PM~4233883
> *nice 38..you need some skirts or vent shades
> *


Do you have some vent shades for a 38 Paul?If yes how much?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 18 2005, 08:21 PM~4236202
> *:biggrin: for sale trade :dunno:
> *


How much?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 18 2005, 08:21 PM~4236202
> *:biggrin: for sale trade :dunno:
> *



here's some more pics..............

and i do have skirts for it :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 11 2005, 04:37 PM~4188150
> *I'll trade my 58 Impala...for a vert bomb. :biggrin:
> *



what year bombita?


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

1954 belair for sale $8500 obo 1-847-456-2903


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

Latin Pride Car Club El Paso, TX


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

CLEAN BUICK BRO!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

where at the 46's at


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

nice pick?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 23 2005, 05:00 PM~4265339
> *nice pick?
> *


Thank's


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

thats nice, who owns the green zephyr....I think I saw that in LRM awhile back


----------



## ozzie_blue_bike (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 25 2005, 10:57 PM~4277501
> *TTT
> *



was this in the godfather edition of streetlow???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Nov 25 2005, 10:56 PM~4277746
> *thats nice, who owns the green zephyr....I think I saw that in LRM awhile back
> *


 :dunno: 

found it when i was searching the internet


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=367816]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 29 2005, 12:56 PM~4298753
> *[attachmentid=367816]
> *


That’s a bad ass niner truck. :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 29 2005, 10:58 AM~4298771
> *That’s a bad ass niner truck. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
that was wrong














:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 29 2005, 01:01 PM~4298804
> *:uh:
> that was wrong
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

1937 PACKARD CONVERTIBLE


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 29 2005, 11:26 AM~4298941
> *1937 PACKARD CONVERTIBLE
> 
> 
> ...


     

That's a bad ride right there


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Nov 25 2005, 10:56 PM~4277746
> *thats nice, who owns the green zephyr....I think I saw that in LRM awhile back
> *


i think its rudy munuz from royal cruisers cc in the east bay.


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 29 2005, 01:01 PM~4298804
> *:uh:
> that was wrong
> :biggrin:
> *


niners ??? :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Nov 29 2005, 05:30 PM~4300942
> *niners ??? :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: 








:scrutinize:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Nov 25 2005, 11:56 PM~4277746
> *thats nice, who owns the green zephyr....I think I saw that in LRM awhile back
> *


THIS IS PART OF THE FLEET OF FINE CARS THAT RUDY THE PRESIDENT OF ROYAL CRUSERS OWNS AND YES IT WAS IN LRM AWHILE BACK


----------



## latin style (Nov 30, 2005)

ANY BODY WANT TO TRADE OR BUY MY CRAZY 1950 BOMBA !!!!!


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, thought you might like to see some pics of my sons year 10 formal (junior prom) car :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

nice!! and its a right hand drive!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

man those are nice pics..good catch on that rite hand drive


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Now that is SICK!!! Aussie folks know how to roll Old Skool. Talking about Old Skool, dont forget to get active with the Bombas in www.ChevyBombs.com


Alrrato...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 2 2005, 12:51 PM~4322718
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for your comments, I will pass them on to the guy who owns it. Back in the 30s & 40s chevs were part of our big 3 car companies until Holden came along in 48 and Chev sales went down  

Its funny I was talking with the guy who owns it and it was used in a Marylin Monro documentry which was filmed here and they put a mock steering wheel on the left hand side for the film, it was painted matt black back then so he has really put the effort into bringing it back to pristeen condition.


----------



## STYLEKINGS (Dec 1, 2005)

THE PACKARD BELONGS TO RANDY PEREZ FROM THE STYLEKINGS CC.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

^^^ Thats bad ass


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here we go Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

that is a real nice panel :thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

nice panel, yep


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Dec 6 2005, 08:43 AM~4347232
> *Here we go Viejitos Oklahoma
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Good topic alot of clean ass ranflas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

ttt for more pis!


----------



## DownByLaw (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEKINGS_@Dec 5 2005, 03:44 PM~4341534
> *THE PACKARD BELONGS TO RANDY PEREZ FROM THE STYLEKINGS CC.
> *


Smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Rudy's 54 wagon Oklahoma


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

extremely clean lincoln!!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

damn those are nice. i wonder if those are the repo fiberglass ones?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 7 2005, 09:58 AM~4354819
> *damn those are nice. i wonder if those are the repo fiberglass ones?
> *


yeah they are


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Dec 6 2005, 09:43 AM~4347232
> *Here we go Viejitos Oklahoma
> *



Firme Panel!!!!....... :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=380404]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=380445]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 

[attachmentid=380447]


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS IS A NICE RIDE  DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT YEAR AND MAKE THIS IS?????????????


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=381025]


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=381026]


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Dec 10 2005, 08:38 AM~4378212
> *THIS IS A NICE RIDE   DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT YEAR AND MAKE THIS IS?????????????
> *



I believe it's a 1929 Willy's Knight sedan.
it belongs to Amigos Car Club San Diego.
it is super clean............. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 10 2005, 04:45 PM~4379720
> *I believe it's a 1929 Willy's Knight sedan.
> it belongs to Amigos Car Club San Diego.
> it is super clean............. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Dec 6 2005, 10:43 AM~4347232
> *Here we go Viejitos Oklahoma
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 14 2005, 02:01 AM~4402235
> *thats clean  :thumbsup:
> *


36 PACKARDS ARE BAD......


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

from nc


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 16 2005, 12:04 PM~4419099
> *from nc
> *


THATS OLD SCHOOL TO THE MAX :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=388229]


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Dec 16 2005, 02:22 PM~4419209
> *THATS OLD SCHOOL TO THE MAX :biggrin:
> *


car was ready 4 weeks ago its new to everybody :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Dec 16 2005, 12:02 PM~4419497
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats a bad mural


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 16 2005, 12:59 PM~4419474
> *car was ready 4 weeks ago its new to everybody :biggrin:
> *


THEN LOOKS OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

nice cars


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

i love this 38!! :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

New Zealand ballin :biggrin: i cant wait to see this car roll out again, SPDY 54 style


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT WHITE 52 RAG LOOK BADASS BUT IVE NEVER SEEN THEM WITH ARTILLARYS


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 16 2005, 08:20 PM~4422480
> *THAT WHITE 52 RAG LOOK BADASS BUT IVE NEVER SEEN THEM WITH ARTILLARYS
> *


I KNOW THATS VIEJITOS LA CHAPTER PRESIDENT :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

5 lug artillerys or did he switch to a 6 lug drum?


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 19 2005, 04:29 PM~4438557
> *5 lug artillerys or did he switch to a 6 lug drum?
> *


5 LUG


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=392078]


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=392080]


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=392082]


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=392084]


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Dec 19 2005, 11:28 PM~4441313
> *5 LUG
> *


They are 6 lug.He said he used 48 down pass car drums and did machining in the back.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2005, 10:06 AM~4443809
> *They are 6 lug.He said he used 48 down pass car drums and did machining in the back.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks jaime


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

now that is a nice looking ride!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Bombs in Japan:

http://public.fotki.com/Stickz/my_lifestyle/japan/bombs/


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA IT LOOKS DOWN I HAVEN SEEN TO MANY 50'S ON ARTS ONLY TRUCKS


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

FOR SALE IN NOR CAL

http://www.craigslist.org/eby/car/119404548.html


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 20 2005, 05:01 PM~4446291
> *Bombs in Japan:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Stickz/my_lifestyle/japan/bombs/
> *


A FEW I PULLED OUT FROM JAPAN


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice colors!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2005, 10:55 AM~4180461
> *Is this your car?Do you want to sale it?I have been looking for a 52 4 door turtle back.A right hand drive one would be the awesome.
> *


its for sale now bro :biggrin: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...on-43717775.htm


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

18,000 what? 

What is the conversion to us dollars?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

IF ITS DOLLARS...... I AIN'T TRYIN TO HATE BUT THATS ALOT FOR IT. OR MAYBE ALOT FOR ME AND NOT SOMEONE ELSE :dunno: 

I DO LIKE THE RIGHT HAND DRIVE ON IT, BUT ONLY IF IT WAS A DELUXE COUPE OR A DROP OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

thats NZD, so maybe 14-16g USD :dunno: 

i know it seems like a lot to you guys but you gotta remeber how small the scene is here and how little Chevs there are compared to in the US. oh yeh we have got hardly any bombs on juice here aswell so that adds to the price!! if you were to think about it and you need to know some more details about it PM me and ill ask him.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

my old ride . 1997 1999 royal image c.c. canada


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

current ride , 2001 to now royal image c.c. canada.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

my lil sister's 49 chev & my 53 caddy.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dave king(cadillac) you got some serious talent


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

54


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

54 chevy


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

bomb


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 26 2005, 05:54 PM~4487080
> *54 chevy
> *


Nice


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

PLEASE tell me that last one is a photoshop..............


-John-


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 26 2005, 04:54 PM~4487080
> *54 chevy
> *


nice pics lil watcha!!!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Dec 27 2005, 02:55 PM~4494264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

nice sled


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I GOT THE PLATE NOW I JUST NEED THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Dec 18 2005, 06:54 PM~4432581
> *I KNOW THATS VIEJITOS LA CHAPTER PRESIDENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your guys ex-member arturo had them on his


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SOME DUDE IN THE 805 AREA IS SELLING A 36 BUICK EDAN LOOKS OK AND IS ASKING 1000 FOR IT ANYONE ELSE SEEN IT


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 28 2005, 09:52 PM~4503762
> *your guys ex-member arturo had them on his
> *


thats what i heard but never seen them on the car....  maybe one of these dayz :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

FOR ALL THE BOMB LOVERS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

happy new years :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

BOMBS....BOMBS.......AND MORE BOMBS


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 4 2006, 06:32 PM~4549472
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 4 2006, 11:25 PM~4551767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


n ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo s :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

COULD HAVE DONE A BETTER COLOR


----------



## ROLLING 60 (Jan 5, 2006)

NICE


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here a small Bomba :biggrin:


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ DAMN THAT SHIT IS TIGHT.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Jan 8 2006, 08:35 PM~4575854
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ DAMN THAT SHIT IS TIGHT.
> *


WHAT HE SAID


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

THANKS, HOMIES!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

this is how we do it in the 3rd cost :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF HYDRO SET UPS ON 47-54 TROKITAS???


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 12 2006, 11:22 PM~4608450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO IAM GUESSING THAT NO ONE HAS THE PICS IAM LOOKING FOR????


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sellers941_@Jan 8 2006, 08:49 PM~4575605
> *  :biggrin:
> *



~THAT'S ONE BAD AS TROKITA...~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com

Now with 135 members!!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 16 2006, 08:49 AM~4632274
> *www.chevybombs.com
> 
> Now with 135 members!!!
> *



oh hell yeah!! and it'll continue growing!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

it just grew to 137 in a couple of minutes!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

pre-54 American Steel Rides ONLY


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

come on guys wheres all the pics at!! the owner of this is a member of chevybombs!! :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 18 2006, 11:49 AM~4648688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 16 2006, 03:14 PM~4634750
> *come on guys wheres all the pics at!! the owner of this is a member of chevybombs!!  :0
> *


*He sure is....*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 18 2006, 10:49 AM~4648688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 16 2006, 03:14 PM~4634750
> *come on guys wheres all the pics at!! the owner of this is a member of chevybombs!!  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA+Jan 22 2006, 06:38 AM~4673367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

BAD 46
Old Skool Rydz Car Club
New Zealand


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

how abou this line up


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

thats what I'm talking about....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

some nice bombs!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

hows ur comin along aero?


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

i sandblasted the rest of the '47 fleetline frame, including the rear axle...and set pinion angle...getting read to weld the shafts for the hydraulic cylinders


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

ooo ya bery bery nice!


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE BOMBAS...... :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

some of you guys after a RHD bomba might be keen on this '49... dam i wish i could afford this :angry: 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...on-46097050.htm


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Do you know how much the conversion to US dollars is?I like this one better than the green 52.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

NICE PICS


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

RIGHT HAND DRIVE


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Thats why I want it!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

shit i want all of them!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

$9000 nzd = 6,147.70 usd
http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi

i dunno what the reserve is and if they would ship it to the US but i can ask questions on the auction if you need to know any, im only a PM away. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 24 2006, 06:40 PM~4696603
> *$9000 nzd = 6,147.70 usd
> http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT'S A GOOD DEAL BUT YOU GOTTA FIGURE THE SHIPPING IT MIGHT BE WORTH IT NICE BOMBA....!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jan 24 2006, 06:27 PM~4696507
> * RIGHT HAND DRIVE
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

BOMBS should always be on top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2006, 11:58 PM~4699005
> *BOMBS should always be on top!!! :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS 54


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jan 25 2006, 08:41 PM~4705389
> *VIEJITOS 54
> *



NICE BOMBA I DIG THEM BEL AIRS... :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

MY HOMIE MELS CAR :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

On Top!!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

gold trim :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 26 2006, 08:57 PM~4713469
> *:0
> *


NICE BOMB :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

THEM VEIJITOS ALWAYS GOT A GANG OF BOMBAS...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 27 2006, 07:43 AM~4715615
> *THEM VEIJITOS ALWAYS GOT A GANG OF BOMBAS...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jan 27 2006, 10:01 AM~4716430
> *:biggrin:
> *



YUP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

turtleback parts
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236700


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

a lil conversation started for us bomb lovers.... 


*Do you like you bombas on wires or hubcaps?*


personally i'd probably never put wires on a bomb, they just look far to good on artillarys and fat whites. i also love the roots of lowriding, esp. back in the day when they didnt have wires....  


post your comments


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

FOR SALE SW TEXAS ON EBAY RIGHT NOW! NO RESERVE!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 29 2006, 01:05 AM~4726789
> *a lil conversation started for us bomb lovers....
> Do you like you bombas on wires or hubcaps?
> personally i'd probably never put wires on a bomb, they just look far to good on artillarys and fat whites. i also love the roots of lowriding, esp. back in the day when they didnt have wires....
> ...


TAKING BACK BEFORE THE SPOKES AND HYDROS.
THATS WHAT IM TALIKNG ABOUT KEEPING IT LIKE THE OLD DAYS WIDE WHITES & THEM CAPS.. JUST MY TASTE PERSONALLY :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

On the streets and in the shows....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

[attachmentid=443583]


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2006, 01:12 PM~4743508
> *[attachmentid=443583]
> *



Got any better pic of this 41? I would like to see the whole thing closer!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

[attachmentid=443588]


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 29 2006, 12:05 AM~4726789
> *a lil conversation started for us bomb lovers....
> Do you like you bombas on wires or hubcaps?
> personally i'd probably never put wires on a bomb, they just look far to good on artillarys and fat whites. i also love the roots of lowriding, esp. back in the day when they didnt have wires....
> ...



HUB CAPS


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 31 2006, 12:37 PM~4742736
> *On the streets and in the shows....
> *


 :thumbsup: Beautiful.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Feb 1 2006, 04:00 PM~4752372
> *HUB CAPS
> *



YOU KNOW IT GOT TO RIDE WITH THEM CAPS...!! :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 31 2006, 02:37 PM~4742736
> *On the streets and in the shows....
> *


Hot Damn! :worship:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

*Firme rides! :thumbsup: I have a 51chevy delux 4 door and I am looking for an original radio in any condtion. If any one comes acroos one please PM me and let me know what you want for it! :biggrin:*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 1 2006, 08:37 AM~4742736
> *On the streets and in the shows....
> *


  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 29 2006, 08:05 PM~4726789
> *a lil conversation started for us bomb lovers....
> Do you like you bombas on wires or hubcaps?
> personally i'd probably never put wires on a bomb, they just look far to good on artillarys and fat whites. i also love the roots of lowriding, esp. back in the day when they didnt have wires....
> ...


hubs fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

RHD 39 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

rag 48


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## S.A. FAMILIA (Oct 26, 2005)

Here are a few.


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.A. FAMILIA_@Feb 5 2006, 08:07 PM~4779505
> *Here are a few.
> *


is this actually on 3 wheels or is it on stands?


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

"1949 EL CAMINO" FOR SALE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1949-chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NOW A 1948 WANNA BE EL CAMINO FOR SALE :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN SOME TRIPPY SHIT A 1947 AMBULANCE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1947-CHEVRO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

pics from last weekend....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 15 2006, 12:43 AM~4851959
> *NOW A 1948 WANNA BE EL CAMINO FOR SALE :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-1...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



thats a ute, they are real, they had them in austrialia.....that 49 is reall too :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA I KNEW THEY HAD BEEN AROUND BUT WASNT THE 49 FROM OLDIES CC AN OLD FUNERAL CASKET CARRING THING????


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com

growing strong....


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT IS THAT THING LIKE A BUS OR SOMETHING????


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice pics like always.....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 15 2006, 11:03 AM~4853985
> *WHAT IS THAT THING LIKE A BUS OR SOMETHING????
> *



that my friend is a 1938 chevy limo :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE BOMBAS..!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WTF THEY MADE LIMO'S ????? THATS THE FIRST ONE I'VE EVER SAW THAT THING IS GONNA BE BAD WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 15 2006, 11:29 AM~4853786
> *YEA I KNEW THEY HAD BEEN AROUND BUT WASNT THE 49 FROM OLDIES CC AN OLD FUNERAL CASKET CARRING THING????
> *


It was a flower car for funeral homes.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AHH I REMEMBER IT WAS SOMETHING FOR FUNERALS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> www.chevybombs.com
> 
> growing strong....
> 
> Great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Fellas...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I know somebody here can tell me when the next SwapMeet is in Pomona, date, times, address? Never been and looking to take a drive :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice pictures Aeroman, waitin for more


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 17 2006, 01:46 PM~4868865
> *
> *



I REALLY LIKE THE SLED


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Feb 17 2006, 06:55 PM~4870513
> *I REALLY LIKE THE SLED
> *


 :biggrin: 

SIMONE THAT SLED IS NICE QUE NO? GOT TO GIVE RESPECT TO THE STYLE KINGS CC FOR THAT ONE THAT IS ONE OF THIER RANFLAS... :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=467435]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is another line up from last weekend barbque with eastlos goodtimes and old memories la chapter


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 18 2006, 02:11 AM~4873008
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=467435]
> *



NICE PICTURE...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme pics :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

ttt uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT LOOKS LIKE GAVARZA PARK


----------



## ozzie_blue_bike (Oct 4, 2005)

picked these up at a swap meet today, what do u think of em???


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzie_blue_bike_@Feb 18 2006, 11:27 PM~4878893
> *picked these up at a swap meet today, what do u think of em???
> 
> 
> ...


cool! wanna sell them?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

*TO THE TOP!!!!*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

LETS PUT THIS BOMB TOPIC ON TOP WHERE IT BELONGS :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

48 fleetline for a $100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1948-Chevro...041149873QQrdZ1


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 23 2006, 01:44 PM~4911241
> *48 fleetline for a $100
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1948-Chevro...041149873QQrdZ1
> *




:0


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 23 2006, 12:44 PM~4911241
> *48 fleetline for a $100
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1948-Chevro...041149873QQrdZ1
> *


nice find!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

i found a 46 fleetmaster for 2500 in good condition also


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

BOMBS TO THE TOP


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

I want a bomb...and i want this pontiac....ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR AND MODEL THIS IS????


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS A 49-50, IM GUESSIN BUT FOR SURE A 49-54


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Mar 1 2006, 03:00 PM~4954395
> *I want a bomb...and i want this pontiac....ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR AND MODEL THIS IS????
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE PIC'S JIMMY


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MAN I MISSED THAT ESPN SHOW :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry:  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Mar 1 2006, 03:00 PM~4954395
> *I want a bomb...and i want this pontiac....ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR AND MODEL THIS IS????
> 
> 
> ...


it's a 51 pontiac my brother just sold a 50 silverstreak dirt cheap about 6 months ago but anyways here's one for sale 51 just like the one pictured
http://www.jfpoe.com/51pontiac.htm


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 2 2006, 01:23 AM~4957969
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=487322][attachmentid=487326][attachmentid=487327][attachmentid=487329][attachmentid=487330][attachmentid=487332][attachmentid=487334][attachmentid=487335]  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=487322][attachmentid=487326][attachmentid=487327][attachmentid=487329][attachmentid=487330][attachmentid=487332][attachmentid=487334][attachmentid=487335][attachmentid=487336]  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 24 2006, 01:58 AM~4691816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u sure have one beautiful ride the sub..  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 5 2006, 06:32 PM~4982050
> *u sure have one beautiful ride the sub..   :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



Absolutely perfect.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=487395]
oklahoma, viejitos  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 5 2006, 06:41 PM~4982094
> *[attachmentid=487395]
> oklahoma, viejitos   :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



One of these days I can commit the time on a Bomb. I move around too much in the army.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THIS

http://www.itprecords.com/radiolive.html

IF YOU LIKE ODLIES AND THE RARE ONES CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Right on!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*LOS VEIJITOS HOLDING IT DOWN WITH LOS BOMBAS..!!*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories getting ready to cruise the blvd!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

This belongs in www.chevybombs.com

  :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=488297]
back view viejitos  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

I just gotta have one of these on my hood!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

here are some pics of my 38 and felipes burban representing Old Memories at the CAR ART Car Expo in the city of Long Beach


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

congrats and nice pics paul!


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=502328]here another one
 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

here another one
 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=502342]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my 1950 bombita representing solow car club new york,,, bronx


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

nice 50 what year rear end and kind of car did it come from


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

My old 48


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

the rear end is stock, but i have 13x5 in the rear .


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

finally this topic is where it should be and has fresh pics :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

my brother's 41 (now under construction)


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

58 that i saw at a gas station...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is why i like the highland park show!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

more from highland park...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

some pics from the majestics show at poly high school in sun valley...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

more from poly high...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

a couple more from the majestics show...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

a few i snapped at the pomona swap meet.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:cheesy: thats all for now! :wave:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN NICE PICS! NICE BOMBS!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 !OTRA PIK! :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

I OTRO PIK :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: 
MIAMI LRM 2006


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=504453]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 COMING SOON...

[attachmentid=504469]


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 15 2006, 08:30 PM~5057375
> *:0 COMING SOON...
> 
> [attachmentid=504469]
> *



IS THAT YOURS???


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn 38 you just everywere huh.....Its me Mr 47....Chevybombs.com.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

FIRME


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

NICE


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 BAD AZZ :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 15 2006, 09:51 PM~5057848
> *IS THAT YOURS???
> *


nah the homies... :biggrin: 

hes got to put it back together...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2006, 10:13 AM~5059279
> *nah the homies...  :biggrin:
> 
> hes got to put it back together...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=505671]
hello  :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2006, 08:13 AM~5059279
> *nah the homies...  :biggrin:
> 
> hes got to put it back together...
> *


MAN THATS GOING TO MAKE ONE NICE AND CLEAN TROKITA!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 15 2006, 09:59 PM~5057901
> *Damn 38 you just everywere huh.....Its me Mr 47....Chevybombs.com.... :thumbsup:
> *



HEY WHATS UP MAN!! YA I COME IN HERE TOO CHECK OUT THE BOMBS AND TO SEE WHATS GOING ON! SOME CLEAN BOMB PICS IN HERE QUE NO?!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 15 2006, 09:59 PM~5057901
> *Damn 38 you just everywere huh.....Its me Mr 47....Chevybombs.com.... :thumbsup:
> *



HEY WHATS UP MAN!! YA I COME IN HERE TOO CHECK OUT THE BOMBS AND TO SEE WHATS GOING ON! SOME CLEAN BOMB PICS IN HERE QUE NO?!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 15 2006, 09:59 PM~5057901
> *Damn 38 you just everywere huh.....Its me Mr 47....Chevybombs.com.... :thumbsup:
> *



HEY WHATS UP MAN!! YA I COME IN HERE TOO CHECK OUT THE BOMBS AND TO SEE WHATS GOING ON! SOME CLEAN BOMB PICS IN HERE QUE NO?!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 15 2006, 09:59 PM~5057901
> *Damn 38 you just everywere huh.....Its me Mr 47....Chevybombs.com.... :thumbsup:
> *



HEY WHATS UP MAN!! YA I COME IN HERE TOO CHECK OUT THE BOMBS AND TO SEE WHATS GOING ON! SOME CLEAN BOMB PICS IN HERE QUE NO?!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 15 2006, 09:59 PM~5057901
> *Damn 38 you just everywere huh.....Its me Mr 47....Chevybombs.com.... :thumbsup:
> *



HEY WHATS UP MAN!! YA I COME IN HERE TOO CHECK OUT THE BOMBS AND TO SEE WHATS GOING ON! SOME CLEAN BOMB PICS IN HERE QUE NO?!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heres another pic...  
[attachmentid=506195]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=506196]


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

1947 chevy sedan delivery by where i live


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 15 2006, 09:19 PM~5057347
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=504453]
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup: WHOS TROKITA?


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 14 2006, 10:35 PM~5050300
> *the rear end is stock, but i have 13x5 in the rear .
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 17 2006, 11:35 AM~5067625
> *1947 chevy sedan delivery by where i live
> *



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 13 2006, 01:22 AM~4608450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*OLD MEMORIES CC*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

my 46 is getting some murals as we speak


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

post the pics when its done greg


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :worship:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

its done they are going to drop it off tomorrow.. no pics until i bust out with it sunday :0) really bust out with it.. im going to the chevy shop


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 23 2006, 09:49 PM~5109011
> *its done they are going to drop it off tomorrow.. no pics until i bust out with it sunday :0) really bust out with it.. im going to the chevy shop
> *



THERE YOU GO HOMIE THATS THE WAY TO DO IT...!!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 23 2006, 09:49 PM~5109011
> *its done they are going to drop it off tomorrow.. no pics until i bust out with it sunday :0) really bust out with it.. im going to the chevy shop
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

50 chevy Austin Texas 

[attachmentid=518378]

[attachmentid=518377]


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Mar 26 2006, 06:30 PM~5124347
> *:biggrin:
> *


soon to be member :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE SOUTH


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Mar 26 2006, 08:46 PM~5125048
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT  IN THE SOUTH
> *


thats how i do it seguin tx


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

:biggrin: "VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE"  

[attachmentid=518447]


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Mar 26 2006, 10:15 PM~5125513
> *:biggrin:
> *




is that a 54


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BLVD ACES IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Mar 27 2006, 05:01 PM~5129770
> *VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE
> *


nice ride  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 03:37 PM~5129624
> *BLVD ACES IN DA HOUSE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 26 2006, 10:18 PM~5125541
> *is that a 54
> *


no its my 52 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

my 46 yesterday at the show


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

"Mi Bombita Y Mi Trokita"
[attachmentid=520554]
[attachmentid=520555]
[attachmentid=520556]
[attachmentid=520563]
[attachmentid=520565]
[attachmentid=520566]
[attachmentid=520567]
[attachmentid=520568]


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 28 2006, 12:43 AM~5133081
> *"Mi Bombita Y Mi Trokita"
> [attachmentid=520554]
> [attachmentid=520555]
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 27 2006, 11:33 PM~5133047
> *my 46 yesterday at the show
> *



DAMN GREG THATS LOOKIN REAL NICE!!!!


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

can some one help...i'm looking for ONE or a SET of 1940 guide fog lights...
call richard 408-423-2150


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 03:37 PM~5129624
> *BLVD ACES IN DA HOUSE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the width of a rearend on a 54 ? "back plate to back plate" Just seeing if I get lucky and won't have to jack up the car.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 28 2006, 07:41 PM~5137936
> *Does anyone know the width of a rearend on a 54 ? "back plate to back plate" Just seeing if I get lucky and won't have to jack up the car.
> *


54 inches :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

no shit, so then a disc brake rearend would fit right in there :0


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looking good greg
first 46 to have murals.. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 28 2006, 08:41 PM~5137936
> *Does anyone know the width of a rearend on a 54 ? "back plate to back plate" Just seeing if I get lucky and won't have to jack up the car.
> *


i heard a S10 truck rearend will fit.also fit into 1930,1940 and 1950  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 29 2006, 08:24 AM~5140581
> *i heard a S10 truck rearend will fit.also fit into 1930,1940 and 1950    :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


i tried that it was to narrow the leafs on my 50 fleetline were bowin in and we couldint get the u bolts in


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Mar 29 2006, 05:56 PM~5144323
> *i tried that it was to narrow  the leafs on  my 50 fleetline were bowin in and we couldint get the u bolts in
> *



sorry it didnt work for u. i guess we cant beleave everything we hear then!!!
 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 29 2006, 05:30 PM~5144606
> *sorry it didnt work for u.  i guess we cant beleave everything we hear then!!!
> :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice rides


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Viejitos Rio Grande Valley Tejas Chapter.....Keep Those VIEJITOS Rollin'.......


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

More Pics.....Viejitos RGV Tejas Chapter


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:happysad: :wave:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Apr 3 2006, 03:00 PM~5171762
> *Viejitos Rio Grande Valley Tejas Chapter.....Keep Those VIEJITOS Rollin'.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

some front ends


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin: here i am :biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice!


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

nice


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Albuquerque NM , Bedrockcc Jerry


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 17 2006, 03:37 PM~5261470
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love the 46 grills :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Apr 3 2006, 03:00 PM~5171762
> *Viejitos Rio Grande Valley Tejas Chapter.....Keep Those VIEJITOS Rollin'.......
> 
> 
> ...



ORALE I NEVER KNEW THE VEIJITOS WERE THAT STRONG DOWN HERE IN LA VALLE CON RESPECTO~VEIJITOS DOING BIG THINGS~


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

38 Karat  














































Thanks for this pics Joost :biggrin:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

i love that 51! any more pics?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES MY BOMB FRESHLY PAINTED


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 13 2006, 06:47 PM~5422857
> *HERES MY BOMB FRESHLY PAINTED
> 
> 
> ...


Wow :0 You don't fuck around do you ? :biggrin: Looks great.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 13 2006, 11:29 PM~5425067
> *Wow  :0  You don't fuck around do you ?  :biggrin:  Looks great.
> *


I TRY NOT TO BRO........J/P, THANKS


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Newest addition to Viejitos RGV Tejas Chapter...Mi Compa's 1939 Chevrolet Master Deluxe........


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@May 1 2006, 09:18 PM~5353846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year and model is this. Do they come with the cont. kit already or custom?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

That car is a 48 Chev aerosedan.The first year that con-kits were available were 49.That kit was custom made by Mild 2 Wild,a hot rod shop in Abq.They did a good job on the fabrication but it just did not look right on the car.The car belongs to Robert Espinosa(Pura Onda) and he removed the Con-kit.


----------



## 1Big Ray Imperials (Mar 22, 2006)

What better tha Dazza on Fleetline


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 29 2006, 07:19 AM~5140567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T

T

T


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

My two 53's.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 13 2006, 03:03 PM~5601846
> *My two 53's.
> 
> 
> ...




:worship:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

We need a visor and swamp cooler for this in the worst way.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gettin some guts put in.........


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 17 2006, 06:59 AM~5443729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 14 2006, 08:05 AM~5605355
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:worship:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 15 2006, 07:15 AM~5610917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Just bought a visor but it don't have any side brackets. Anybody have the hookup for me or know where I can buy them or how to make them??

Thanks


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Jun 13 2006, 02:58 PM~5601826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember going to the Valley a few years back and seeing this ride at Delta Lake. It was bumping some Tony De La Rosa! That was a tight sight! What could be better then riding in a bomb,bumping to Tony?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nothin like the bombs, im gonna take mine out the garage this weekend for some pics.


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jun 23 2006, 01:58 PM~5657807
> *I remember going to the Valley a few years back and seeing this ride at Delta Lake. It was bumping some Tony De La Rosa! That was a tight sight! What could be better then riding in a bomb,bumping to Tony?
> 
> 
> *


What's up Tejaztlan? This ride is now in Califas and brought me home this one......Still bumping to Tony De La Rosa................Viejitos RGV Style........


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Jun 23 2006, 05:15 PM~5658813
> *What's up Tejaztlan?  This ride is now in Califas and brought me home this one......Still bumping to Tony De La Rosa................Viejitos RGV Style........
> 
> 
> ...


Esta Con Madre!!!!! :0 Damn nice! 
I'm not in the Valley right now,so I get updates through my Carnal.
As for Tony's music," Dale Gas!"Nothing like Old school conjunto!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 23 2006, 01:36 PM~5657378
> *Just bought a visor but it don't have any side brackets. Anybody have the hookup for me or know where I can buy them or how to make them??
> 
> Thanks
> ...


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

love this pic


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

just found out about this site


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

that is a good site

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

HERES MINE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ANGELO MAISANO


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jun 25 2006, 01:15 AM~5664850
> *Esta Con Madre!!!!!  :0 Damn nice!
> I'm not in the Valley right now,so I get updates through my Carnal.
> As for Tony's music," Dale Gas!"Nothing like Old school conjunto!
> *


Gracias, remind your canal July 15th Viejitos RGV 3rd Annual Show/Picnic at Weslaco City Park....Pass the word, Alrato...Emilio


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 14 2006, 08:37 AM~5045259
> *here are some pics of my 38 and felipes burban representing Old Memories at the CAR ART Car Expo in the city of Long Beach
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 25 2006, 10:31 PM~5668138
> *ANGELO MAISANO
> 
> *


DUDE...........


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2006, 12:41 PM~5670755
> *DUDE...........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete+Jun 26 2006, 12:56 PM~5670858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Jun 26 2006, 11:14 AM~5670298
> *Gracias, remind your canal July 15th Viejitos RGV 3rd Annual Show/Picnic at Weslaco City Park....Pass the word, Alrato...Emilio
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

El Capitan


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jun 27 2006, 11:42 AM~5675985
> *    El Capitan
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that ride looks good without the bed


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 27 2006, 08:31 PM~5676008
> *Loving that ride looks good without the bed
> *


 Thanks homie...........
Taking her down right now to finish her up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jun 27 2006, 08:42 AM~5675985
> *    El Capitan
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: make sure you post some pics when its done the fucker is bad ass


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 27 2006, 09:04 PM~5676108
> *:thumbsup: make sure you post some pics when its done the fucker is bad ass
> *


 Thanks....Sure will....................


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/Boo.../116_1666-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/Boo...-1079777354.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C18.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C14.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C12.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C11.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C10.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C9.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C3.jpg


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2006, 01:03 PM~5677005
> *http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/Boo.../116_1666-1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/Boo...-1079777354.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/BootySnatcha/C18.jpg
> ...


None of them work


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2006, 04:46 PM~5677616
> *None of them work
> *


AH WELL FUCK ITAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

haha bloody Bela!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

MY 38 & 57 AND OTHER DUKE'S MEMBERS


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 13 2006, 03:03 PM~5601846
> *My two 53's.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S Santa Clara COUNTY


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S Santa Clara COUNTY


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 29 2006, 03:38 AM~5684672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a 38 Dodge.......? They look good... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 28 2006, 04:08 PM~5684672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



38 oldsmobile Thanks


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 28 2006, 12:05 AM~5680073
> *haha bloody Bela!
> *


haha your links suck ass :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 29 2006, 06:49 PM~5691412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*That's is bad-ass...... Big time history!!! Orale, Dukes!!!!*


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

What year was that pic. taken?


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Oldie Pictures............Those 39s..........


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jun 30 2006, 10:36 AM~5694611
> *What year was that pic. taken?
> *



1978 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

where can i get parts for my 48 fleetline?????


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

i'm looking somewhere to get parts for 53 Bel Air

please pm me if you have any info


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

YOU GUYS SHOULD CHECK OUT WWW.CHEVYBOMBS.COM REGISTER AND POST UP ON THE WANTED SECTION uffin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 5 2006, 08:15 PM~5721885
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD CHECK OUT WWW.CHEVYBOMBS.COM REGISTER AND POST UP ON THE WANTED SECTION  uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody get me a close-up of a visor brackets on a 50's bomb?? I need to see how it's mounted to the drip-rail


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have my 235 powerglide for sale that has under 65,000 miles on it in the forsale section, with rebuilt tranny that has under 300 miles on it. lots of chrome goodies as well! check it out guys, thanks


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 5 2006, 09:15 PM~5721885
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD CHECK OUT WWW.CHEVYBOMBS.COM REGISTER AND POST UP ON THE WANTED SECTION  uffin:
> *



yup its a great site..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone know where i can get a sterring colum for a 1946 chevy fleetmaster?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Whats the difference between a 1948 four door fleetmaster and a stylemaster ? post pics if anyone's gott'em ?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

the stylemaster has less chrome/stainless trim. its the lesser end model

the fleetmaster has more stainless/chrome trim is a higher end model.

stylemaster
fleetmaster
fleetline


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 14 2006, 02:58 PM~5774287
> *the stylemaster has less chrome/stainless trim. its the lesser end model
> 
> the fleetmaster has more stainless/chrome trim is a higher end model.
> ...


and the fleetline has all the chrome/stainless/moldings but there all bad assssss :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

does anyone have any bomb that would like to trade for a clean ass 93 cadilac..


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 14 2006, 02:58 PM~5774287
> *the stylemaster has less chrome/stainless trim. its the lesser end model
> 
> the fleetmaster has more stainless/chrome trim is a higher end model.
> ...


so the 2 have the same body just that the fleetmaster has more trim.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

what happened to the wheels? :dunno:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

whats up guys? im looking to join a lowrider bomb club in the chicago area any ideas? i got a 41 chevy two door blk with a pesco set up coming soon 3 #777 pumps 2 accu 4 adels 3 filters and a 3ft tank. plz let me know if any of you guys have any branches out here and hook a brotha up!!


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2006, 01:27 AM~5930826
> *whats up guys? im looking to join a lowrider bomb club in the chicago area any ideas? i got a 41 chevy two door blk with a pesco set up coming soon 3 #777 pumps 2 accu 4 adels 3 filters and a 3ft tank. plz let me know if any of you guys have any branches out here and hook a brotha up!!
> *


There is a VIEJITOS Car Club Chapter in Northern Illinois.........


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

1947 pontiac


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

1954 pontiac


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

1940 pontiac


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2006, 02:27 AM~5930826
> *whats up guys? im looking to join a lowrider bomb club in the chicago area any ideas? i got a 41 chevy two door blk with a pesco set up coming soon 3 #777 pumps 2 accu 4 adels 3 filters and a 3ft tank. plz let me know if any of you guys have any branches out here and hook a brotha up!!
> *


Post some pics of that.....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

needs spokes....but a pontiac bomb none the less..1947


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 9 2006, 10:38 AM~5932618
> *
> 1940 pontiac
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

another pontiac...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

1936 master six sedan


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 9 2006, 10:47 AM~5932672
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Where'e the pink omb from the floor room there....I've been there too.... :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

me and my pops cruisin the south bronx! lowrider style


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 9 2006, 05:19 PM~5935521
> *me and my pops cruisin the south bronx! lowrider style
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Aug 9 2006, 07:16 AM~5931884
> *There is a VIEJITOS Car Club Chapter in Northern Illinois.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

thnx for the info does anybody know how to get in contact with viejitos northern ill Pres? And as soon as i figure it out i will post up all the pics i got of the car and the hydro set up i am planning out. bombas for life.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hey guys i have this great running 235 engine looking good. im puttign a v8 after september 2nd and i have no place to put this motor. also the tranny was rebuilt last summer and has 600 miles on it. the motor has apporx. 70,000 miles. lots of chrome parts that i sent out to plate. im asking for 700 bucks. not alot considering the money thrown into this motor this year. also the tranny is a powerglide. thanks. pick up only..hit me up


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 9 2006, 08:36 AM~5932598
> *
> 
> 1947 pontiac
> *


Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!....that's my old car, i sold it back in 99 & painted it that two tone :uh: for the new owner a couple days before he picked it up....where did you get that pic from???....or did you see the car for yourself???....let me know, thanks.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: yea mayng i remember you posting this car....i figured it was yours but who knows?? i didnt see it myself....i found it digging through some car show hot rod get together somewhere....but i have no more info


----------



## mixedmex2001 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just a tease.......


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mixedmex2001_@Aug 12 2006, 04:26 PM~5953964
> *Just a tease.......
> 
> 
> ...


Loving it


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

1948 pontiac convert


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2006, 11:57 PM~5939050
> *thnx for the info does anybody know how to get in contact with viejitos northern ill Pres? And as soon as i figure it out i will post up all the pics i got of the car and the hydro set up i am planning out.  bombas for life.
> *


Q-vo homie im george from Viejitos N IL chapter srgt at arms my number is 1-847-456-2903 alrato


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

FOR SALE IN ILLINIOS 7,000


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5966716
> *FOR SALE IN ILLINIOS 7,000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5966716
> *FOR SALE IN ILLINIOS 7,000
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY WHY ARE YOU SELLING IT???? 
:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: its a 4-door??


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 15 2006, 05:56 PM~5974172
> *:uh: its a 4-door??
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 14 2006, 06:05 PM~5966716
> *FOR SALE IN ILLINIOS 7,000
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Belair homie good luck with the sale


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Aug 15 2006, 02:39 PM~5974041
> *OKAY WHY ARE YOU SELLING IT????
> :scrutinize:
> *


Want to get something in the 40's


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

TTFT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 20 2006, 06:03 PM~6005783
> *
> *


Does anyone know the owner and is it for sale ?


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 20 2006, 04:03 PM~6005783
> *
> *


Seen it.....one of my favorite cars


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 28 2006, 12:33 AM~5133047
> *my 46 yesterday at the show
> *


its up for trade only.. im looking for a 59 to 64 impala..


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 31 2006, 01:59 PM~6080914
> *TTT
> *


Is that your plaque on your avi ??


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 31 2006, 03:28 PM~6081074
> *Is that your plaque on your avi ??
> *


Yes sir........ :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 31 2006, 02:50 PM~6081207
> *Yes sir........ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good Another bomb cc coming out of the big SJ


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Aug 21 2006, 08:52 AM~6010119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 31 2006, 10:35 PM~6083455
> *:thumbsup: Looks good Another bomb cc coming out of the big SJ
> *



Thanks...


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my latest pics taken today! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 15 2006, 01:31 PM~5973434
> *
> *


SOLD SOLD


----------



## TATTOO YOU (Oct 17, 2005)

www.myspace.com/lifestylecc


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*GOT THIS UP FOR SALE.....ASKING $400


It states: PROTECTED BY FARMERS AUTOMOBILE INTER-INSURANCE EXCHANGE. The topper is made of brass and shines great and it is SUPER straight. *


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Sep 8 2006, 08:56 AM~6130377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Capitan


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Sep 8 2006, 07:56 AM~6130377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'v seen some 58s in here, so I'll share one.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Sep 14 2006, 08:21 AM~6168283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This picture is the shit........

Built it and Drive it............Hell ya...........


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 13 2006, 09:50 PM~6168929
> *I'v seen some 58s in here, so I'll share one.
> 
> 
> ...



dam che the 58 is looking nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 14 2006, 11:42 AM~6172593
> *dam che the 58 is looking nice!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hell yeah, it does look nice. A visor would look bad on it too.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Gangster Shit


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

can't find the pic of the whole truck, but the tailgate :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Sep 22 2006, 09:05 PM~6228113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HEARD THIS 42 WAS IN ROLLERZ ONLY NOW :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 31 2006, 10:35 PM~6083455
> *:thumbsup: Looks good Another bomb cc coming out of the big SJ
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BOMBS INC PLAQUE


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Sep 27 2006, 04:59 PM~6257880
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BOMBS INC PLAQUE
> *



Me too..... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

the 51 YAK :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

the 39 YAK ..................................baaadaaassssss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Sep 27 2006, 06:48 PM~6258739
> *
> 
> the 39 YAK ..................................baaadaaassssss :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/IMG_0057.jpg[/img]]


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Oct 2 2006, 01:35 PM~6288300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's lift :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

1953 YAK hearse :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Oct 2 2006, 09:23 AM~6288241
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/IMG_0057.jpg[/img]]
> *[img





aztlan imperials is still around? are they still in sj?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/IMG_0067.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/antiochhistoricalmuseum006.jpg[/img]


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Sep 22 2006, 10:05 PM~6228113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That Packard is BAD ASS!!!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

HERE IS MY BOMB SLOWMOTION :biggrin:


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My familia and my 51 Chevy Panel Truck


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITYLIFE CC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:53 PM~6330306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ... :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 8 2006, 07:12 PM~6330924
> *My familia and my 51 Chevy Panel Truck
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

My new 46 chevy fleetline


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 9 2006, 04:46 PM~6335838
> *My new 46 chevy fleetline
> 
> 
> ...


BAD FUKEN ASS...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITYLIFE CC_@Oct 8 2006, 05:53 PM~6330306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD U GOT IT  ATLEAST SOME PUSSY DIDNT GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 9 2006, 04:46 PM~6335838
> *My new 46 chevy fleetline
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 12 2006, 11:19 AM~6355293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rudy From Dukes Sac. Co.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tony's Buick from Dukes Sac. Co.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

THE KOPPERKART


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 12 2006, 11:19 AM~6355293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cherry looking ride :biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

WWW.CHEVYBOMBS.COM is where it is at...site dedicated to '54 and older domestic fat fendered rides....

http://www.chevybombs.com/main/featurebombs-chino38.php

http://www.chevybombs.com/main/featurebombs-ruben50.php


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bombs Kick ass especially this one. Inferno 2 time Bomb of the Year :thumbsup:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 13 2006, 02:56 AM~6357029
> *Rudy From Dukes Sac. Co.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow............I need more pictures of this ranfla....his shit is bad.....


----------



## alert62 (Oct 11, 2006)

Great Rides!.................Much props to every one :thumbsup: Beautifull rides.

Im looking for a 40 or 41 Chevy Master 4 door, , If any one knows one for sale in decent shape, hit me up.

Once again, great rides!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one's for sale in my own home town 1950 Caddy $10,900 complete all OG, complete interior. Anyone interested?


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

ALOT OF NICE PICS


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36 Chylr_@Oct 17 2006, 02:56 PM~6387488
> *ALOT OF NICE PICS
> *


x2


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 17 2006, 01:57 PM~6387501
> *x2
> *



ARE YOU ON MY NUTS


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36 Chylr_@Oct 17 2006, 03:01 PM~6387531
> *ARE YOU ON MY NUTS
> *


ummmmm no on your ovariesahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 17 2006, 02:19 PM~6387655
> *ummmmm no on your ovariesahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36 Chylr_@Oct 17 2006, 03:26 PM~6387720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 17 2006, 02:34 PM~6387769
> *wahahahahahahahaha
> *



WHAT I HAVE TO BREAK 100


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

HI GEORGE


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

whats going on george


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

HE IS NOT TALKING


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

HE IS NOT TALKING


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36 Chylr_@Oct 17 2006, 03:56 PM~6387960
> *HE IS NOT TALKING
> *


you can say that again


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 17 2006, 03:08 PM~6388068
> *you can say that again
> *



I ALREADY DID :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

just a check on opinions. was talking about this with a friend. how do you guys feel about engine swaps on a bomb. not the old 235 for a 250 but dropping in a modern injected V8 in a bomb.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:11 AM~6400733
> *just a check on opinions. was talking about this with a friend. how do you guys feel about engine swaps on a bomb. not the old 235 for a 250 but dropping in a modern injected V8 in a bomb.
> *


*it's allright I think it depreciates the value of them from the blue book standpoint but if I had one I probably woul for the extra power...*

*we just took out my homeboys 350 out of his 54 belair threw back in the 235 but that was so the 350 could get a work over.... :biggrin: *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 19 2006, 10:11 AM~6400733
> *just a check on opinions. was talking about this with a friend. how do you guys feel about engine swaps on a bomb. not the old 235 for a 250 but dropping in a modern injected V8 in a bomb.
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What is this car worth? all parts are there just need re chroming and assembly


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

nice does it have motor/tranny ?


I'd say like that and running 12 to 14 but I'd only go 10. If you finished it 25


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Twotonz Juans 34 looking good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 22 2006, 10:43 PM~6423475
> *Thanks Twotonz Juans 34 looking good
> *


its a bad mofoker


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Sep 5 2006, 10:17 PM~6109997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Sep 5 2006, 04:17 PM~6109997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint this one called slippen into darkness? :uh:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2006, 10:39 PM~6423467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THATS BAD AZZ!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 PM~6453524
> *DAM THATS BAD AZZ!!!
> *


Heres a couple better side view shots :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 26 2006, 09:55 PM~6454145
> *Heres a couple better side view shots  :0
> 
> 
> *


hey thanks for the extra pics  where is the car out of? nice :thumbsup: i'd like to see it in person!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 26 2006, 10:55 PM~6454145
> *Heres a couple better side view shots  :0
> 
> 
> *



YUP VERY NICE RIDE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Oct 27 2006, 09:06 AM~6456149
> *hey thanks for the extra pics    where is the car out of? nice  :thumbsup: i'd like to see it in person!
> *


He's in Bay Bombs car club but lives in Manteca this 53 is also his :0


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:11 PM~6400733
> *just a check on opinions. was talking about this with a friend. how do you guys feel about engine swaps on a bomb. not the old 235 for a 250 but dropping in a modern injected V8 in a bomb.
> *


last year in hot rod mag they had a special on supped up 235cid ill look for it and post it. But they had some badass 235s pushing almost 400hp and they where smoking 350s all day


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Oct 22 2006, 07:47 PM~6422043
> *What is this car worth? all parts are there just need re chroming and assembly
> 
> 
> ...



is that yours homie?
you selling it?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep the pics commin,


any1 have any areosedan pics?

fleetlines


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

tt t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more 42-48 fleetline pics


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 6 2006, 11:50 PM~6515940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I love this bomb they did a hell of a job on it. Whoever the owner is he get's maad props from me


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 7 2006, 04:40 AM~6518104
> *I love this bomb they did a hell of a job on it. Whoever the owner is he get's maad props from me
> 
> 
> ...


a lil too radical for me,but still nice.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 4 2006, 10:01 PM~6502862
> *is that yours homie?
> you selling it?
> *



X2


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep th pics commin


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*56 always has some nice pics....*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS N.IL


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i found a bomb that caught my eye,its a 1939 pontiac, he has all the moldings for it, it doesn't have a motor or trans, but i beleive it would be a good project car.

i'm gonna ask him if he has the linkage for the gas and everything.

i kinda wanna get it,but i know pontiacs can be hard cars to find parts for.

any advice or coments,feel free to help me out.

he's askin 1100 for it and its outta state.


kinda debating cause i don't wanna get a car hat will keep me lookin for parts to build it, especially if it s a rare one.

i plan on getting a 4 door late 30's model or a 46-48 fleetline,i kinda like the fleetline style mre.but i still have to look around and see what i really want.

heres a pic
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/attachm...12&d=1162012080


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

then again this 1 don't look too bad,a lil body work,some paint,new tires and a visor, and i think it just might work.not runnin but looks complet to me.







































this guy is askin 1500 for this ranfla.

to me the price is right,but i really want a 46-48 fleetline, but again for the price i don't know.

looks too good to pass up.
maybe buy and resell?

or should i just wait and get what i really want ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 6 2006, 05:50 PM~6515945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

I brought these greating cards from El Pachuco Zootsuit shop while I was over there and thought I would frame them up in a nice frame, turned out better then I expected, thought you bomba lovers might like it :biggrin: 

Lowrider Arte


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

it's all about www.chevybombs.com


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Oct 12 2006, 04:49 PM~6357164
> *WWW.CHEVYBOMBS.COM is where it is at...site dedicated to '54 and older domestic fat fendered rides....
> 
> http://www.chevybombs.com/main/featurebombs-chino38.php
> ...


Nice pictures!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

[










*NICE*


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

nice trunk/music set-ups :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Nov 17 2006, 09:26 AM~6586918
> *it's all about www.chevybombs.com
> *


 :thumbsup: 

firme gente


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

haven't seen to many interiors


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

post up some more 54's too please :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 03:18 AM~6593548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 02:19 AM~6593549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up.. i see my bomb


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

me and my dad solow 4 life, ny


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 30 2006, 11:51 AM~6667169
> *me and my dad solow 4 life, ny
> 
> 
> ...


i have a grille guard for that car


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Nov 17 2006, 12:51 AM~6586862
> *I brought these greating cards from El Pachuco Zootsuit shop while I was over there and thought I would frame them up in a nice frame, turned out better then I expected, thought you bomba lovers might like it :biggrin:
> 
> Lowrider Arte
> ...


sik pic


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

my freinds 54 alex gambino from gambino kustoms where copping cars is not a crime...
another bad ass shop here in san jose...
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=c860...30b.1311565&fr=


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Dec 3 2006, 11:22 AM~6684794
> *my freinds 54 alex gambino from gambino kustoms where copping cars is not a crime...
> another bad ass shop here in san jose...
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=c860...30b.1311565&fr=
> *


LINK DOSENT WORK BRO


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=c860...30b.1311565&fr=

try it now


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

@ Pomona


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

nice anymore


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 3 2006, 07:15 PM~6686997
> *@ Pomona
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

palominos 48 the baddest one reppin the o.c


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

48 pontiac torpedo


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 4 2006, 02:00 PM~6691755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just a few I've taken


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 7 2006, 12:04 PM~6715300
> *
> *


sik pic


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:biggrin: 
Thanks


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Here's some BOMBS STAMPS :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 7 2006, 11:39 AM~6714251
> *
> *


 :0 *damn nice picture right here*


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

let me post up some pics too in this wonderful topic :biggrin: I took these at like 6 am in the morning in phoenix this summer, when the sun was just comming up


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

incredible bomb standing aside the road when we were on our way to bowtie connections :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

A PAIR OF 1938 CA PLATES FOR SALE ON EBAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/PAIR-CALIF-1938-LICENS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2006, 01:30 PM~6741534
> *A PAIR OF 1938 CA PLATES FOR SALE ON EBAY
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PAIR-CALIF-1938-LICENS...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :biggrin: too bad i live in texas... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Dec 11 2006, 07:13 PM~6743502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see another 46 out there


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i16.tinypic.com/2ihbl7o.jpg[/img]]


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 11 2006, 08:19 PM~6743538
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/2ihbl7o.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Dec 11 2006, 07:22 PM~6743572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chrome safety star nice.. might chrome out mines
http://i11.tinypic.com/2ymc9jl.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Dec 11 2006, 08:17 PM~6743521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*orale 54*


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

how about plastic bombs
here are my 2 51 chevys


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great pics downlow64 :thumbsup: 

this is the 50 chevy that a local guy has forsale 
im trying to sell my impala to raise the dough for it


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 13 2006, 02:07 PM~6755917
> *
> *



:0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 10 2006, 02:25 AM~6733767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

_TUFF_


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 13 2006, 05:33 PM~6756375
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 1967IMPALA (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

My bomita  Someday it will be out.


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## 1967IMPALA (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jan 6 2007, 07:51 PM~6921886
> *My bomita    Someday it will be out.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats nice bro, Didnt know you had that one. Ay te encargo un 53 or 54 for my son,


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY '52 SLOWLY GETTING THERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 7 2007, 03:44 PM~6926231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@Jan 7 2007, 12:01 PM~6926053
> *Thats nice bro, Didnt know you had that one. Ay te encargo un 53 or 54 for my son,
> *


Thanks, Hector. Yeah, I've had it since about '00 now. Started it then put it on hold for the El Camino. The old lady actually wants it for herself, we'll call it that as long as she puts her paycheck into it  :biggrin: . No so long ago I came across a '47 Stylemaster in pieces for $1,000 (I think I told you about that one), but I'll get at you if I run across a '53 or '54. 2 or 4-door, don't matter? How about pricewise pa' tener el ojo abierto? PM me and let me know.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jan 6 2007, 08:51 PM~6921886
> *My bomita    Someday it will be out.
> 
> 
> ...


*nice bombita brown she looks to be in pretty good shape !!*

*BOMBAS TO THE TOP...*


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 7 2007, 02:44 PM~6926231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  The bomb scene is going to be off the hook in 07


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITYLIFE CC_@Jan 8 2007, 06:03 PM~6936308
> * The bomb scene is going to be off the hook in 07
> *


x2


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 8 2007, 04:03 PM~6936303
> *nice bombita brown she looks to be in pretty good shape !!
> 
> BOMBAS TO THE TOP...
> ...


I couldn't pass up a 2-door '54 for $800, bro. Found it in the local paper a few years back while checking out the classifieds. Been sitting in a barn since '79, all OG and all there minus the head which the guy offered to me and I said no (I want a small block under the hood). It's sitting outside now because I don't have room for it in the garage.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jan 8 2007, 06:15 PM~6936458
> *I couldn't pass up a 2-door '54 for $800, bro. Found it in the local paper a few years back while checking out the classifieds. Been sitting in a barn since '79, all OG and all there minus the head which the guy offered to me and I said no (I want a small block under the hood). It's sitting outside now because I don't have room for it in the garage.
> *


*CHINGAO $800 that's a good deal carnale plus with all the extras like you said my homeboy paid 2,500.00 andit still needs a lot of work and it's a 54 tambein 2-door.You got a nice deal!!*


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

i'll be up and running in about 2 months making Fulton Traffic Viewers at a fair price. I can also tint them for your custom needs.


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 2 2007, 12:27 AM~6879779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow seem like you got a few.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

My trokita that i'm taking apart


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 1 2007, 11:27 PM~6879779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sell me a red one!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Now this is a nice topic!  

Clean rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1967IMPALA (May 10, 2006)

THOSE MY FRIENDS ARE SOME NICE VIEWERS! :biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK CITY C.C_@Jan 7 2007, 07:29 AM~6921914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice picture........... :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bumping bombs*


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK CITY C.C_@Jan 6 2007, 07:59 PM~6921914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bombas Arriva*


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I had to re-install my software and lost all my pics :tears: So page 1


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Viewers will be up for sale sometime in February


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my dads bomb from back in the day..he still has this..


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 15 2007, 07:04 PM~6995623
> *
> *


Q-vo brim what's up in tejas


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

CLEAN BOMBAS HOMIES Q VO :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 14 2007, 10:51 PM~6988827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

pachucos cc 
sur califas


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

pachucos 
sur califas


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Jan 18 2007, 01:46 PM~7022007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 39...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

ttt nice


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Jan 18 2007, 12:46 PM~7022007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 9 2007, 07:31 PM~6947743
> *i'll be up and running in about 2 months making Fulton Traffic Viewers at a fair price.  I can also tint them for your custom needs.
> *


hey homie, i could use a red one if there for sale. let me know and a red devil.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7026434
> *hey homie, i could use a red one if there for sale. let me know and a red devil.
> *


me too. keep us posted!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jan 15 2007, 08:20 PM~6995754
> *Q-vo brim what's up in tejas
> *



george give me a call

rudy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 14 2007, 08:51 PM~6988827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look like mine


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HERE WE REPRESENT PACHUCO CC


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jul 22 2004, 10:42 AM~2063211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jul 22 2004, 10:42 AM~2063211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Pachuco, you should join us in the forum:

www.chevybombs.com


'54 and below, ONLY BOMBS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bombas to the top...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 22 2007, 06:42 PM~7056999
> *bombas to the top...
> *


*X 2 *


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

up


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jan 22 2007, 02:22 AM~7051949
> *Pachuco, you should join us in the forum:
> 
> www.chevybombs.com
> ...


  WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT FORUM IS THAT LET ME KNOW I'LL CHECK IT OUT  THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIIE


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

QUE ONDA DOUBLE J

ITS BIG CEE LOCO


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Jan 31 2007, 01:17 PM~7139268
> *QUE ONDA DOUBLE J
> 
> ITS BIG CEE LOCO
> *


WUS UP CEE LOCO..ITS BIG DOUBLE JAY HOMIE


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

THE BOMB CLUB.............................................................................


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAM! SOME NICE AZZ RIDES!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Gee, what are you doing here...traitor!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

damn i wish whoever posts these pics would list the make and model of these sweet rides....  :biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39+Feb 4 2007, 02:56 AM~7166162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BOMBAS TO THE TOP....*


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Here you go, Viejitos RGV Tejas.................


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

WHAT'S UP EMILIO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Feb 24 2007, 12:08 PM~7342405
> *WHAT'S UP EMILIO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *



Que onda George...You have more pics of your 46?...


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Feb 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7342679
> *Que onda George...You have more pics of your 46?...
> *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

MY OLD 54


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Feb 24 2007, 02:36 PM~7342969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks firme George....When are you going to drop it?????????


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

TTT for the *BOMBAS!*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Feb 26 2007, 12:27 PM~7354759
> *Looks firme George....When are you going to drop it?????????
> *


SOON HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright, may sound funny to those of you up on these makes/models/years... but two questions:



> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39+Feb 3 2007, 05:26 PM~7166162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And which year is this one? 52? :dunno:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice turleback.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 28 2007, 05:04 PM~7375001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

JAIMES 38 PLYMOUTH EL PELIGROSO AMIGOS SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB.
AMIGOS4LIFE www.amigoscarclub.com


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Very nice, 5.20's too :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Found this beauty yesterday about 30 miles out from where I live. Just abandoned behind a metal scrap yard.....

  





































The majority of the side chrome trim had no pitting ! If any of you are interested in parts, PM me. I spoke to the dude that owns the scrap yard and we're working on a deal....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 27 2007, 02:52 PM~7365672
> *Alright, may sound funny to those of you up on these makes/models/years... but two questions:
> What year/make is the red one? :dunno: Has a distinct look.  NICE. :thumbsup:
> And which year is this one?  52? :dunno:
> *



THE RED ONE IS A 1950 CHEVY BEL AIR HARD TOP (FIRST YEAR OF THE BEL AIR)

THE BIEGE ONE IS ALSO A BEL AIR HARD TOP BUT THATS A 1953. :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 22 2007, 04:51 AM~7528008
> *Found this beauty yesterday about 30 miles out from where I live. Just abandoned behind a metal scrap yard.....
> 
> If any of you are interested in parts, PM me.
> *





PM sent


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 22 2007, 10:10 AM~7529034
> *PM sent
> *


Replied !


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

Loving the line up :thumbsup:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Much love Pachucos !


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme line up




> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Mar 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7529606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

_*OG BOMB SCARE TOPIC*_


----------



## 39dukester (Dec 13, 2005)

Dukes heading out for a cruise











Dukes on another day, just getting back


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## belair53 (May 9, 2006)

My 53 Chevy Bel Air


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 1 2007, 01:08 AM~7594129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

'36 Buick Limited Series 90










'36 Buick Special Series 40


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 1 2007, 03:02 AM~7594114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

1937 Toyota, put spokes on it = oldest "euro "


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

"DUKE'S"


----------



## FIRME54 (May 14, 2007)

MY RANFLAS THREE OF A KIND


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

NICE PICS


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

This thread is going to get me fired! i cant stop lookin!


----------



## COOLCAD01 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 13 2006, 04:33 PM~6756375
> *
> *


What year is this car with the brown top?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

this its a 53


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2007, 11:25 PM~8027128
> *this its a 53
> *


Accually I was looking around and I think it's a 49.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 8 2006, 10:22 AM~6722433
> *
> *


Here's a picture from the front.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME54_@May 14 2007, 11:59 AM~7900493
> *MY RANFLAS THREE OF A KIND
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! I wanna see more pics of the troke. :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 1 2007, 12:58 AM~7594100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this car id leave my wife for it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Payaso (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 2 2007, 12:24 AM~8027120
> *What year is this car with the brown top?
> *


that is a 1949 styeline deluxe sedan


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=830540858


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

This 1948 Chevy Fleetline will be raffled off on July 1st at the Unity Cruise and Picnic. Tickets are still available at $100.00 each. Winner does not have to be present. For more info contact Joe at 1-847-975-5960 cell or 1-847-672-4141 home.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*PACHUCO RANFLAS...........*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*PACHUCO RANFLAS..*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME54_@May 14 2007, 11:59 AM~7900493
> *MY RANFLAS THREE OF A KIND
> 
> 
> ...





*NICE PICS LOMO...CAN I HAVE ONE OF YOUR BOMBAS......LOL*


----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)

some pic i took for pomona a while back


----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

ttft


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 17 2007, 11:08 AM~8326699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love these convertibles! :biggrin: 
One day!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juanz47_@Jul 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8408253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 damn


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

once you go black you never go back, LOL


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 14 2005, 04:51 PM~2850427
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $hameless_@Aug 26 2007, 11:38 PM~8648285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS TRUCK FROM THE EAST BAY????


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

No from Sac, But someone eles asked me the samething in the past.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

RICHARD "DICKIE" ACOSTA...R.I.P.
"BLUE ANGEL"








mario de alba jr's "24 kilates" leaving "memories of el monte" show








mario de alba sr. gettin ready to leave for the show early in the morning
























i got about 10 yrs of car show pics, just a few to share to you all.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Nics @ss ranfla right here digging the color....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 28 2007, 08:30 PM~8665226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $hameless_@Aug 28 2007, 03:32 PM~8662158
> *No bro from Sacra, But someone eles asked me the samething in the past.
> *


Nice truck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

bump...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)

dam that last pic look bad ass hommie


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## cruize n' low (Apr 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's ride from Skanless cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this truck is super clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Jul 27 2007, 12:16 AM~8403548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## C VALLEY FRAMES (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 20 2004, 10:12 PM~1545448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what year this one is ?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Sep 23 2007, 02:41 PM~8853012
> *anyone know what year this one is ?
> *


 no to sure maybe a 49


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2007, 01:08 PM~8852810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS ,IM LIKING THIS ONE ALOT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer+Sep 23 2007, 12:41 PM~8853012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: @ whoever said 49 ... its a 41 my friend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 23 2007, 02:27 PM~8853571
> *BAD ASS PICS ,IM LIKING THIS ONE ALOT
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cruize n' low (Apr 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: great pictures


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 23 2007, 05:27 PM~8853571
> *BAD ASS PICS ,IM LIKING THIS ONE ALOT
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> anyone know what year this one is ?


 :roflmao: @ whoever said 49 ... its a 41 my friend
[/quote]
:0  I was just guessing


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 23 2007, 01:07 PM~8852799
> *what color is this ?
> *



ITS A CHAMPAIGNE GOLD FROM A 1993 LINCOLN TOWN CAR WITH A COPPER BASE COAT. 









THIS IS WHEN I HAD IT ON WHITE WALLS...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Sep 25 2007, 01:06 AM~8864774
> *ITS A CHAMPAIGNE GOLD FROM A 1993 LINCOLN TOWN CAR WITH A COPPER BASE COAT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

All bombs on this page http://www.myspace.com/bombcruisin :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruize n' low (Apr 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 11 2007, 04:23 PM~9205185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any sideshots?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BOMBAS TO THE TOP*


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Estilo 49


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9205203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Mar 22 2007, 12:16 AM~7527428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMING SOON BLOODY MARY  TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Nov 30 2007, 12:24 AM~9338317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*PACHUCO CC Rolling Deep*


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

California Bombas Clothing Has this "NEW" shirt available in 2x only........Will have more sizes shortly....... I have my safety star shirt and License plate shirt available in all sizes up to 5x.......Hoodies and sweatshirts... E-mail or call me at [email protected] 408-849-5168........


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT fo the bombitas


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 4 2007, 06:00 PM~9374348
> *TTT fo the bombitas
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 1 2007, 01:50 AM~9346783
> *nice
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]
URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL
URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 18 2007, 08:55 PM~9480771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE GREEN 54 FOR SALE????


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

my 53.... havin some trouble with my visor.. if someone can help.. please give some advice



going to panel the trunk next week, and start sandin it down.. but a month ago it was all factory


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

THIS IS MY FLEETLINE....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY HOMIE CUATE BOMBA FROM VALLEY LIFE CAR CLUB MEXICALI


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:56 AM~9490861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*nice ride*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bad MoFo*


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9487449
> *Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 merry xas :uh:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 19 2007, 05:23 PM~9487449
> *Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


chi chis!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Back to the Top with these bombs.........


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Dec 28 2007, 03:31 PM~9551884
> *Back to the Top with these bombs.........
> *


*X 2*


----------



## cruize n' low (Apr 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

bring'n it to the top


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

http://i262.phothttp://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii106/ocurly/SANY0238.jpgobucket.com/albums/ii106/ocurly/SANY0238.jpg


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii106/ocurly/SANY0238.jpg


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 6 2008, 06:04 PM~9623257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what is thisss??


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii106/ocurly/SANY0238.jpg


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats up "INFAMOUS JAMES" ? That a 1937 Pontiac Indian.







:thumbsup: 
If you want to see more,go to post your rides, and go to chucks pics.


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9623257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 9 2008, 08:47 PM~9654329
> *Whats up "INFAMOUS JAMES" ? That a 1937 Pontiac Indian.
> 
> 
> ...


bad assssssssssssss :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:55 AM~9490860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the tan truck..................hay hauler :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 7 2007, 12:44 PM~6926231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 9 2008, 09:47 PM~9654329
> *Whats up "INFAMOUS JAMES" ? That a 1937 Pontiac Indian.
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride mang!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 01:58 AM~9698450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that ogbrkboy's bel air I see rolling through.. :0 :biggrin:  *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 15 2008, 03:38 PM~9703081
> *Is that ogbrkboy's bel air I see rolling through.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats him


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

turlock 6-1-08


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

not much yet but working on it


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

damm couldnt shrink the picture. -- sorry--


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 10:29 PM~9705794
> *thats him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 40bombita_@Jan 16 2008, 10:18 PM~9715344
> *not much yet but working on it
> 
> 
> ...


real nice bomb but the 666 plates freak me out
hno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jan 19 2008, 07:11 PM~9735564
> *real nice bomb but the 666 plates freak me out
> hno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

real nice bomb but the 666 plates freak me out




license plates have been replace thats the fist thing i did


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

engine bay on my 50 poncho


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one got pics of the green pontiac in the back?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one got pics of the green pontiac in the back?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 22 2008, 12:43 AM~9748775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pic,you can post a big resolution of this pic... :cheesy:


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

THIS IS MY FLEETLINE..


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 21 2008, 04:43 PM~9748775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOU OSO?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 21 2008, 05:43 PM~9748775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 2 2008, 05:13 AM~9847706
> *IS THAT YOU OSO?
> *


I think its his daughter


----------



## 1LowLeSabre (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## 1LowLeSabre (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Feb 23 2008, 10:27 PM~10015458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

IF YOU HAVE ONE OF THESE FOR SALE PLEASE CONTACT ME 408-849-5168
1940-41 SHARK TOOTH TRIM RING FOR CHEVY


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

BOMB EVENT OF THE YEAR . DONT MISS IT....


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Feb 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10015445
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*Lookin good, Brother!!!*


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

I just got this last week


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Feb 25 2008, 03:28 PM~10026496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pick up there Bro.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JUST BOUGHT THIS THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Feb 1 2008, 10:48 PM~9845634
> *THIS IS MY FLEETLINE..
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man TTT


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Feb 25 2008, 06:42 PM~10027490
> *Thanks
> *


got some serious potential... looks good man.. love that style car


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1up3down_@Feb 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10027914
> *got some serious potential... looks good man.. love that style car
> *



Thanks...trying to find molding for it is hard


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 25 2008, 09:07 PM~10027668
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats tight homie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

A FEW MORE DAYS . GET THE BOMBAS READY.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

i got a 52 two door deluxe for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Feb 24 2008, 12:25 AM~10015445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

CALIFORNIA BOMBAS HAS THESE GM T-SHIRTS AND TANK TOPS LIMITED SUPPLY
XL AND 2X ONLY FOR THOSE MG ACCESSORIES LOVERS .. . . . GET THEM BEFORE I RUN OUT ....


GEORGE


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 25 2008, 05:07 PM~10027668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Solid looking car right there homie!!! Good find


----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

this is my new project what you all think


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

my compa rudy's 1948 stylemaster.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking for an old bomb siren, if you know who has one for sale PM me!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 9 2008, 10:47 PM~9654329
> *Whats up "INFAMOUS JAMES" ? That a 1937 Pontiac Indian.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Mar 29 2008, 07:12 PM~10285699
> *my compa rudy's 1948 stylemaster.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

MY BRO HAS A 50 CHEVY DELUXE 4 SALE GO TO LOOK AT IT ,UNDER SHOWS EVENTS CARLS MOMS, BURIAL OR CRAIGS LIST S.F. UNDER LOWRIDER


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mike's Merc, San Diego uffin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

http://nlzuelo.com/jasoncar/

before the sun sat on my car. farewell my fellow friend....


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

What i have so far. i know its not alot, but its my first bomb and new to this  

Fulton visor




























Front wrap arounds










Rear wrap arounds and rear pull down guard










All weather guards/window visors WITH numbers stamped










Original turn signal lever. I took the dash out to redo the woodgrain thats why you see alot of wires










Wiper towers with original little hole for washer










Bunch of shit










Accessory 48 hood ornament, compass in original packaging, flashlight holder










Sanco sunshade blinds in box










Vintage curb feelers










Fans and Flashlight holder










Hull, guide-rite, pres-o-lite, B-31, and smokey














































Center button still looking good










Really good condition










All i need now is the bullet cooler, Umbrella holder, Tissue dispenser, Vanity mirror and Fender guides so if anyone has them for sale PM me. thanks guys


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

I'M LOOKING TO BUY SOME METAL CRUISER SKIRTS FOR A 59 IMPALA...IF ANY ONE CAN PUT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION OR KNOWS A PLACE I CAN BUY SOME LET ME KNOW.....THANKS-KASPAR


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey kaspar i think i seen some on ebay yesterday


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

where's the bombs from San Bernardino Show


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 01:09 AM~10379386
> *Mike's Merc, San Diego  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ViejitoS_S.D. (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Apr 14 2008, 08:44 PM~10417566
> *where's the bombs from San Bernardino Show
> *


I got a few before the beaming sun screwed with my camera. :angry:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

A few from the Phoenix LRM Show..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

1954 Chevy chrome inner wheel wells for sale --- Local Bay area pickup only.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/656023354.html


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Apr 28 2008, 02:20 AM~10519302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE FLEET*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Apr 28 2008, 01:20 AM~10519302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



luv the car, but thats been photochopped....


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 24 2008, 01:41 AM~10491350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



...watcha watcha.... :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Back To The Top... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

when i got it

















now


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10816792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 46 IS TOUGH. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

finally added the pecket and skirts to my 38


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 18 2008, 06:55 AM~10895447
> *finally added the pecket and skirts to my 38
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)

my husbands' 48 Fleetmaster , my 54 Bel air and club members cars I'll post some more 
later


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 18 2008, 05:55 AM~10895447
> *finally added the pecket and skirts to my 38
> 
> 
> ...



*Looks good Paul!!!*


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 3 2008, 08:43 AM~10786697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FLICK RITE THERE!


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

BOMB PARTS AND ACC FOR 42-48 CHEVY

http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topi...g95428#msg95428


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jun 19 2008, 09:48 AM~10905565
> *BAD ASS FLICK RITE THERE!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 20 2008, 06:30 PM~10218294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


igot this for sale or trade for the meanntime.....pm me for info


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=02EdWLwPkZQ&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mzV95joYJ_4&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pWaS_cycVwg&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KGZvQoPxhNs&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6WsuO9QiZ14&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=39ScIl8gYcM&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EEMnI7c_6Y8&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AYYVjSGnk_c&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rWN6LkaSvto&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yHoA9lw6vBY&feature=related


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

crusing nyc


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jun 22 2008, 05:42 PM~10926606
> *sup!
> 
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 24 2008, 11:04 AM~10940332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE IS THAT A PONTIAC?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jun 24 2008, 12:23 PM~10940891
> *NICE IS THAT A PONTIAC?
> *


Nash :0


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

*MY DADS BOMBA REPPIN SLOW LANE TUCSON *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10944761
> *Nash :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*clean ride*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

here is my 40 still working on it.


----------



## Big Troublez (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10986626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year is that plymouth? I have a 47 deluxe.Any info on where to get parts ?


----------



## Big Troublez (Apr 12, 2007)

My project 47 Plymouth De luxe. Everything was there when my pops bought it for $1,000.00 except the motor and trans. A couple cancer spots. That it. All the strippings are there. Anybody know where to find parts? I heard parts for these are rare to find. Any help is appreciated in advance.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ebay is the best place to find parts, then type in 1947 plymouth parts on google or yahoo. good luck bro


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo 49'


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

my old 46 i sold


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

FIRME PHOTO


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

DOWNSIZED VERSION


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Aug 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11343567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talking about,my first car was a bomb 1950 hudson


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 14 2008, 03:58 PM~11345560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Those of you who know quality when they see it will appreciate the work done at ALTERED VIZIONZ by Don.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Troublez_@Jul 2 2008, 08:07 PM~11000885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 my brother use to have one of those, good luck with it :thumbsup: 
btw here's a website with some tech on those models
http://www.merc583.addr.com/mopar/index.html
and a small pic of my brothers old 48 next to my old 66


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11358928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a swamp cooler and a visor ,spot light and a dash fan for sale pm me if need more info


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 14 2008, 11:58 PM~11349251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man is that bullet holes on the bomba on the left?


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

A few from OLD MEMORIES CC TUCSON,AZ






















jpg[/IMG]







W059.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

OLD MEMORIES CC TUCSON,AZ


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

my 50 Fleetline project


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## snupafied (Mar 2, 2008)

47 FLEETLINE












http://i33.tinypic.com/2usybgm.jpg


----------



## snupafied (Mar 2, 2008)

47 Fleetline


----------



## snupafied (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 16 2008, 11:03 AM~11358928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 28 2008, 03:15 PM~11463336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11398972
> *my 50 Fleetline project
> 
> 
> ...


Orale, hope to see you at the Bombtober show in Houston on 10-04-08..Check out the flyer on Shows and Events...Alrato, Emilio..


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 39dukester (Dec 13, 2005)

Sacramento Dukes


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_* :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THERES SUM FIRME RIDES IN HERE AND SUM FIRME FLICKAS...*_


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

KEEP THIS BOMB TOPIC TO THE TOP


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Aug 29 2008, 02:09 PM~11472452
> *Orale, hope to see you at the Bombtober show in Houston on 10-04-08..Check out the flyer on Shows and Events...Alrato, Emilio..
> *


Heard about the show the day after my motor started knockin :angry: 
If it's nothin major, I'll be there though. If not, might tear her apart & do it all over :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

nice pics moose!!!!


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 8 2008, 08:02 AM~11547140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOOOOCKKKKKK, THIS TRUCK IS BAD!!


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

IMG[]http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp323/ANTSRED54/dsc0844800x536mv5.jpg[/IMG]
SEEN THE BLACK WHITE PICS AND THOUGHT I MIGHT ADD THIS ONE ANTS 54 IN MODESTO


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:05 AM~11547164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click, set as background


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

KEEP POSTIN


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 8 2008, 11:13 PM~11554629
> *KEEP POSTIN
> *


post up your avatar


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

BEFORE 










AFTER THE CHICANO STYLE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 9 2008, 12:11 AM~11555468
> *post up your avatar
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 damn!!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 8 2008, 09:05 AM~11547164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

this thread makes me feel so poor ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2008, 02:01 PM~11559738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICTURE!!! Looks Sick with those fender skirts with trim!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP JOHN, HEY HAVE ANY PICS OF STEVIES INTERIOR, LIKE THE DOOR PANELS AND STUFF?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 10 2008, 12:03 PM~11567768
> *HEY WHATS UP JOHN, HEY HAVE ANY PICS OF STEVIES INTERIOR, LIKE THE DOOR PANELS AND STUFF?
> *


Not much Gee, how about you?

Here is a couple I got.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Alfred's rides


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

REALLY LIKE THAT BLACK 40 4DR.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Firme bombs*


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 06:11 PM~11561163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: nice model but not a bomb, I got kicked out of this tread for saying 55-58 were bombs :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11569849
> *:nono: nice model but not a bomb, I got kicked out of this tread for saying 55-58 were bombs :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT 54 AND BELOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kool... i was lookin for a bel air fest then came across this one.. my badd homies


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 10 2008, 05:28 PM~11569888
> *THATS RIGHT 54 AND BELOW
> *


  I don't belong :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Sep 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11569931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 10 2008, 05:28 PM~11569888
> *THATS RIGHT 54 AND BELOW
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 10 2008, 12:55 PM~11568747
> *Not much Gee, how about you?
> 
> Here is a couple I got.
> ...



john, same ol same ol. finishing up the 50 hopefully get a lil cruising time in it b4 the rain comes. 

thanks for the pics, tyrin to get the interior done this month.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 10 2008, 09:22 AM~11566551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2008, 01:40 PM~11559559
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: That's what i'm talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Still trips me out to see you driving from the passenger side :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 13 2008, 10:44 AM~11593002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FLEETLINE STRIPS? ITS CLEAN


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 13 2008, 10:57 AM~11593042
> *:yes:  :yes: That's what i'm talking about :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Still trips me out to see you driving from the passenger side :around:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS  
HEY DAVE GET IT RIGHT ITS THE RIGHT SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 13 2008, 11:37 AM~11593251
> *THANKS
> HEY DAVE GET IT RIGHT ITS THE RIGHT SIDE :biggrin:
> *


I thought about that too   I just don't know anymore :cheesy: 
I'm so confused :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 13 2008, 11:48 AM~11593297
> *I thought about that too    I just don't know anymore :cheesy:
> I'm so confused :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GET CONFUSED TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11586410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2008, 12:59 PM~11559714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Snap


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Sep 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11597212
> *Oh Snap
> *


JAW DROPPER HUH


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

anyone interested in a 52 chevy deluxe 2 door i got one for sale for pics go to my topics 3500 and its your in southern cali


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

and yes it does run


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

VERY NICE BOMBITAS . :thumbsup:


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 14 2008, 12:25 PM~11599354
> *anyone interested in a 52 chevy deluxe 2 door i got one for sale for pics go to my topics 3500 and its your    in southern cali
> *



POST PICS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I dont know much about bombs but a guy I know asked me to put this up for him, its a 38 chevy only thing I seen missing was the front seat and it has the title for it and all in Texas $2500


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he has this sitting out back. he has a 47 fleet too its a 4 door though.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 06:40 PM~11630357
> *he has this sitting out back. he has a 47 fleet too its a 4 door though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Sep 17 2008, 08:52 PM~11630475
> *
> *


not that car, its another one sitting next to the 38 in the first pics i posted.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 10 2008, 10:30 AM~11567015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 1940 GOOD YEAR $ & LAST YEAR WITH DOORS LIKE THAT


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Heres my bomb


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> im feelin that shit!!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 30 2008, 07:58 PM~11745300
> *
> *


......HaRdLy WoRkInG


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 30 2008, 08:02 PM~11745359
> *......HaRdLy WoRkInG
> *


_*YUP YUP U KNOW ME....*_


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 1 2008, 11:51 AM~11750246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOOOOW!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 1 2008, 09:51 AM~11750246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 13 2008, 12:44 PM~11593002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 6 2008, 11:42 PM~10816792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

my 47 chevy fleetmaster


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

*OLDIES S.G.V.



































*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

THIS IS MY 47' ............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11559629
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 14 2008, 01:42 PM~11859414
> *:0
> *


That's bad ass.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

where is the best place to sell 50s parts online


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

wut you got ?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]




wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 24 2008, 02:32 PM~11964593
> *where is the best place to sell 50s parts online
> *


Right Here........... what you got???


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 2 2008, 09:49 PM~12043341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391+Oct 19 2008, 10:36 PM~11914760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 24 2008, 01:32 PM~11964593
> *where is the best place to sell 50s parts online
> *



WHAT DO YOU HAVE? I HAVE A 50 THAT COULD USE SOME PARTS.


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 1 2008, 11:51 AM~11750246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:0 ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12120902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 10 2008, 11:50 PM~12120902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 10 2008, 11:53 PM~12120929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride. :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

here a few pic of a hommie bqq at there house 








































this is my ride 








this is my uncle ride


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

/IMG_4277.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

bad ass pics Juan!Thanks for the number,my dad talked to Tommy last night.It had been almost 50 years I think.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

You sure took alot of pictures, thanks for sharing bro. :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn dude......give me a call next time you BBQ


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: THATS WHAT YOU CALL YARD ART


----------



## AVILA'S RIDES (Jun 2, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD FIND SOME FRONT FENDERS FOR A 47 CHEVY FLEETLINE 2DR AND ALSO THE BELT MOLDINGS


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

JAIMES 38 "STYLE CAR CLUB" SAN DIEGO
CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t74-YeWTX8c


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

54 chevy bel air 4dr with a powerglide transmission all original and needs restoration 3,000




























2,500 obo PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice rides everyone...

HERE IS A FEW PICS OF MINE..


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Nov 11 2008, 10:49 AM~12124006
> *here a few pic of a hommie bqq at there house
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a B.B.Q. thats a car show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice color! what is it?


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

[/quote]


:biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

bump


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

booty bump


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:nicoderm: now that's dropin Bombs !!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

last 1


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Post a picture of your bomb El raider


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 22 2008, 01:36 AM~12496333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: Q.VO JIMMY :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 9 2008, 09:30 PM~12385231
> *Post a picture of your bomb El raider
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

>


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GONNA TRY ON HERE:
*hope this is the right place to ask* :happysad:


I was wondering does any one know how much of a differnece there is between a *1937 CHEVY 4DR SEDAN *& a *1938 CHEVY 4DR SEDAN?*

i ask cause i can get a 38 chevy model kit. and convert to a 37, but i dont know how much i would need to change?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2009, 09:00 AM~12759426
> *GONNA TRY ON HERE:
> hope this is the right place to ask :happysad:
> I was wondering does any one know how much of a differnece there is between a 1937 CHEVY 4DR SEDAN & a 1938 CHEVY 4DR SEDAN?
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 22 2008, 02:35 AM~12496331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 22 2008, 02:36 AM~12496333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Nov 20 2008, 02:55 PM~12211940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Kickin it at the park with Oldies C.C. Houston/Pasadena chapter


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Great Topic


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 21 2009, 12:19 PM~12771015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 22 2009, 07:58 AM~12780840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims for the rear? Clean looking '53, I'm in the process of getting my '54 4-door Bel Air home. I was looking to sell it, but after seeing yours.......I'm sure I'll be calling your shop. I'm in Antioch.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 11:16 AM~12836919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I thought "cry babies" were banned??







*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 21 2009, 12:19 PM~12771015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Jan 28 2009, 12:17 PM~12837586
> *I thought "cry babies" were banned??
> 
> 
> ...



this pic I took in Mexico this past weekend, nothing is banned in Mexico :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

39 Chevy:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

BOMBS ARE MY FAV


----------



## AVILA'S RIDES (Jun 2, 2008)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT I NEED A RIGHT FRONT FENDER FOR A 47 FLEETLINE ALSO NEED THE BELT MOLDING PLEASE ANYONE HELP A GUY OUT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

my 49 still not done .


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jan 29 2009, 12:55 AM~12845921
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

nice


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

The Homie Big O


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

my friend 1951 chevy


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 4 2009, 07:20 PM~12907889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we had a 50 silverstreak :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Feb 5 2009, 06:54 PM~12918353
> *my friend 1951 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jan 29 2009, 12:55 AM~12845921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 8 2008, 08:02 AM~11547140
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what tires are these and where can I get some? anyone know thanks! bigger picture is on page 190


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 9 2009, 09:44 PM~12958256
> *what tires are these and where can I get some? anyone know thanks! bigger picture is on page 190
> *



anybody know??


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 29 2009, 06:56 AM~12846427
> *nice pic!
> *


Any body got any more pics of this bomb? :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Feb 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12909432
> *The Homie Big O
> 
> 
> ...


I just fell in love :cheesy: sweet ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bombs ttt*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Fuck I love this thread!!*


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2009, 01:39 PM~13069078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude WTF.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2009, 12:39 PM~13069078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MOOSE ANOTHER BAD ASS PICTURE :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 21 2009, 04:54 PM~13070855
> *dude WTF.
> *


Big Rich the peoples mod handled it :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## concretetom (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## concretetom (Mar 2, 2008)

210 hardtop on 13,s zeniths,juiced all the around :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Feb 24 2009, 11:50 PM~13105284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

nice pics :nicoderm:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 26 2009, 10:20 PM~13123868
> *viejitos miami fl
> 
> 
> ...


Este wey que! This spot is for BOMBS. No vato pics, please!


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Juan_@Feb 27 2009, 09:40 PM~13134312
> *Este wey que! This spot is for BOMBS. No vato pics, please!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAYBE HE PUT IT IN THE WRONG TOPIC


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 28 2009, 12:00 AM~13135651
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAYBE HE PUT IT IN THE WRONG TOPIC
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Nice Bombs.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 28 2009, 01:13 AM~13135730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wrong topic? Aqui no hay pendejo looking vatos topics. Este guey se cre muy bueno!


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

my dads 39 master deluxe :0


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

this is his old 39


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jan 29 2009, 01:55 AM~12845921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 1 2009, 12:41 AM~13142454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

No one said what type of bomb,











:roflmao:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13082314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 8 2009, 09:52 PM~13221742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 8 2008, 09:02 AM~11547140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have to find me a truck :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> Este wey que! This spot is for BOMBS. No vato pics, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Juan_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 PM~13134312
> *Este wey que! This spot is for BOMBS. No vato pics, please!
> *


just smoke one and relax  :angry:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 8 2009, 08:48 PM~13220357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 8 2009, 10:52 PM~13221742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

$$$$$$ 75.00 $$$$$$










1951-1952 chevy rear license plate light


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

$$$ 150.00 $$$ obo










fulton viewer


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: some clean ass bombs :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

my plastic 1939 4dr. chevrolet deluxe ,cant afford the real thing so i just build plastic uffin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 13 2009, 04:11 PM~13273470
> *my plastic 1939 4dr. chevrolet deluxe ,cant afford the real thing so i just build plastic  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 15 2009, 09:42 PM~13291502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13291502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

my new toy  ...picked it up friday


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13300208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Mar 13 2009, 04:22 PM~13273537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13300208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

PARTS CAR FOR THE 48, saved it from a collapsing garage.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 17 2009, 01:53 AM~13302312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice*


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 16 2009, 10:35 PM~13300181
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 2 2009, 08:00 PM~13158974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 17 2009, 01:53 AM~13302312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13300181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like she found a home


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Mar 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13300181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

wheres the ford bombs.. namly 46-48


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

THE HOMMIE ART'S 39 SPEEDSTER..


----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)

FROM THE BAY AREA


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

DUKE'S SAN FERNANDO VALLE


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

THIS IS MY NEW PROJECT?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

>


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Mar 24 2009, 06:38 PM~13378441
> *DUKE'S SAN FERNANDO VALLE
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good San Fernando Duke's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Duke's TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Mar 24 2009, 05:38 PM~13377127
> *THE HOMMIE ART'S 39 SPEEDSTER..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> THATS A NICE FLEETLINE


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> >


----------



## AVILA'S RIDES (Jun 2, 2008)

I NEED HELP I'M LOOKING FOR A FRONT RIGHT FENDER FOR A 1947 FLEETLINE 2DR ALSO LOOKING FOR THE BELT MOLDINGS CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13379054
> *THIS IS MY NEW PROJECT?
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie  :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

thought i'd put a couple pics of mine up


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Mar 26 2009, 05:19 PM~13399279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad @ss cadi


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

i got spark plug wires for sale. these wires are for 30's and early 40's. but people use them on 50's as well. they give it an old school look.......hit me up i got plenty of them in stock or i can custom make them...heres a few pics....


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 24 2009, 03:03 PM~13376220
> *wheres the ford bombs..  namly 46-48
> *


nothin yet


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Mar 27 2009, 10:58 PM~13412834
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Mar 27 2009, 10:58 PM~13412834
> *
> *



thats a good pic


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13404260
> *Bad @ss cadi
> *


Thanks


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Mar 27 2009, 08:58 PM~13412834
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Mar 25 2009, 09:03 PM~13391585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Mar 28 2009, 01:55 PM~13416759
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 14 2008, 06:36 AM~11856600
> *THIS IS MY 47' ............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Mar 27 2009, 06:04 PM~13410386
> *i got spark plug wires for sale. these wires are for 30's and early 40's. but people use them on 50's as well. they give it an old school look.......hit me up i got plenty of them in stock or i can custom make them...heres a few pics....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

selling this fulton visor with roof mount .. pm me if anyone's interested


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Mar 27 2009, 09:58 PM~13412834
> *
> *




OMG :0  :nicoderm: 

AWSOME...........


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

IS THAT A 47 VERT, WITH 48 NOSE BADGE AND 42 BELT LINE TRIM OR CUSTOME TRIM?
NICE CAR. SWEET V8.


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 10 2009, 04:24 PM~13540992
> *IS THAT A 47 VERT, WITH 48 NOSE BADGE AND 42 BELT LINE TRIM OR CUSTOME TRIM?
> NICE CAR. SWEET V8.
> *


yup  wanted it to be different.and its a 383 stroker


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 10 2009, 10:38 AM~13538820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 10 2009, 12:38 PM~13538820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass car Homie! :biggrin: 

What kind of headers are on? they look like shorty headers.

I had some Hooker Headers full lenght and they did not fit on my car.

Take care!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 10 2009, 11:38 AM~13538820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vo San Diego  Looking good


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 11 2008, 12:53 AM~12120934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Curious picked up the Impala's Mag @ the gas station today & seen this car in some car show pics What is the Year Make & Model of it I like it


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

No one knows what this car is?


----------



## Mr Chevyparts (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr Chevyparts (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Chevyparts_@Apr 19 2009, 12:19 AM~13619665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 26 2009, 09:29 AM~13396113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jup


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

im getting my bomb today its a 51 sport coupe!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Chevyparts_@Apr 18 2009, 11:19 PM~13619665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride carnal


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> Duke's T T T


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

not in a car club, solo rider so far. but AM flying a plaque. had it made at jagsters plaques in LA and picked it up today at pomona swapmeet. was $400 and homeboy got down! joel at jagster said i was the first to have a plaque made with this design so im the only one with it. went with it cause of all the stuff i have for my 48


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice plaque there Ray


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RB84REGAL_@Apr 17 2009, 11:34 PM~13612428
> *Curious picked up the Impala's Mag @ the gas station today & seen this car in some car show pics What is the Year Make & Model of it I like it
> *



it's a desoto i think 36-37?
here'a few more pics of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 27 2009, 01:19 AM~13700050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Man, you guys down south sure don't mess around with your plaques, huh? Nicely done!*


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 27 2009, 08:29 AM~13701348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13701348
> *it's a desoto i think 36-37?
> here'a few more pics of it. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SICK SICK SICK SICK


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13981573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Jan 28 2009, 12:17 PM~12837586
> *I thought "cry babies" were banned??
> 
> 
> ...


why are they banned??  :dunno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13981573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take about 10 of the grill flares off, and it would look better


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13981573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 love all the acessories


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13981573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up kippy have you done anything new to you 64? your pop's told me you have a 62, any pics? post them up. al rato.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13981573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

46-47 GRILLE GUARD, TUBE STYLE RECHROMED 350.00


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@May 26 2009, 11:31 PM~14010213
> *what's up kippy have you done anything new to you 64? your pop's told me you have a 62, any pics? post them up. al rato.
> *


sold the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 04:16 PM~14028472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 02:16 PM~14028472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pix's


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

MY HOMIES BOMBA


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay guey! didn't know this topic was round. i'll post up my 53 in here since i didn't build it, just going to accesorize it and repainting. lol


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Oh Shit...R-Click and Save


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14085569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> This one is bad


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S & LUXURIOUS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Jerry's 53 business coupe from H-Bombs CC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> not in a car club, solo rider so far. but AM flying a plaque. had it made at jagsters plaques in LA and picked it up today at pomona swapmeet. was $400 and homeboy got down! joel at jagster said i was the first to have a plaque made with this design so im the only one with it. went with it cause of all the stuff i have for my 48
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Jun 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14120800
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:25 PM~14120717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> og dukes member s.f.v...mike conchas 39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 4 2009, 12:25 PM~14094613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

> Beautiful!! :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> > Beautiful!! :worship:
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

REPING chitown


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Nov 20 2008, 02:55 PM~12211940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what color this is?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royal50_@Jun 14 2009, 10:33 PM~14191594
> *Does anyone know what color this is?
> *



That would look good on your ride Alex! :biggrin:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

If I knew the color...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> dukes to the top


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jun 14 2009, 07:13 PM~14188098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this plymouth? :cheesy:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jun 14 2009, 04:10 PM~14188075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more of this one This one is bad


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## skooltime (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jun 14 2009, 05:13 PM~14188098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> anymore pics of this 46


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM46ER_@Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14220860
> *anymore pics of this 46
> *





>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM46ER_@Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14220860
> *anymore pics of this 46
> *





>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM46ER_@Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14220860
> *anymore pics of this 46
> *





>


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM46ER_@Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14220860
> *anymore pics of this 46
> *





> :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM46ER_@Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14220860
> *anymore pics of this 46
> *





> :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62+Jun 14 2009, 07:13 PM~14188098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*FOR SALE OR TRADE EQUAL VALUE !!!
818-455-1912 JESSE *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 15 2009, 11:44 PM~14203422
> *anymore pics of this plymouth? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 16 2009, 12:49 AM~14203756
> *Any more of this one This one is bad
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Jun 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14242291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: sexy

got any more pics of mopar bombas? :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

has anyone seen any Rabit ear antenas around.any info on them.


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

BIG UPS TO ALL THE BOMBS


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 19 2009, 05:14 PM~14242461
> *:cheesy: sexy
> 
> got any more pics of mopar bombas? :biggrin:
> *



both these bombs are from here in San Diego  

i'm sure i got more pics, i'll post soon :biggrin:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 19 2009, 09:17 PM~14244409
> *both these bombs are from here in San Diego
> 
> i'm sure i got more pics, i'll post soon :biggrin:
> *



Nice rides!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 19 2009, 03:57 PM~14242309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 4 the pixs bro :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*1951 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE OR TRADE 4 MORE INFO CALL ME (818) 455-1912 JESSE*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 19 2009, 10:05 PM~14244306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNn


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 23 2009, 03:29 AM~14270353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*You guys down on So Cal are so spoiled! That thing here in BC would be a nightmare! :biggrin: *


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Clean rides homies. Keep 'em comming :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Jul 3 2009, 01:15 PM~14373329
> *You guys down on So Cal are so spoiled! That thing here in BC would be a nightmare! :biggrin:
> *


ITS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:0 SAW THIS ONE IN A FIELD-LIKE AN HOUR SOUTH OF LUBBOCK,TEXAS


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

That would be sweet if it had art's and a banjo


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

some pic we took at the show in San Antonio this past weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Just got this... 51 2 door hrdtp


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 12:09 PM~14393274
> *ITS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *



*With $1us costing us Canadians $1.21, I think it will be a little to much for me. But whoever buys it will get a gem. *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 8 2009, 07:07 PM~14416801
> *Just got this... 51 2 door hrdtp
> 
> 
> ...


   NICE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jul 9 2009, 04:52 PM~14425935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 7 2009, 09:41 PM~14407669
> *some pic we took at the show in San Antonio this past weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get the flags for these?
I have one but it came with 5 us flags :dunno:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just saw this on chevybombs
















:0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

<span style='color:blue'>PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself.  </span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 07:01 PM~14427413
> *Where can I get the flags for these?
> I have one but it came with 5 us flags  :dunno:
> 
> ...


see if you can find a business that sell patches of different countries and U.S. states they usual carry all sorts of flags we have shops like this in Texas


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 9 2009, 08:36 PM~14428712
> *see if you can find a business that sell patches of different countries and U.S. states they usual carry all sorts of flags  we have shops like this in Texas
> *


I don't think we have these in FL but I'll look around
thanks


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 05:01 PM~14427413
> *Where can I get the flags for these?
> I have one but it came with 5 us flags  :dunno:
> 
> ...


try the car and truck shop in orange ca. they carry the flag and holders its not in there catalog u gota call


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 09:16 PM~14429175
> *I don't think we have these in FL but I'll look around
> thanks
> *


i got the book


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 09:16 PM~14429175
> *I don't think we have these in FL but I'll look around
> thanks
> *


i got the book


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast+Jul 9 2009, 09:53 PM~14429525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hook it up Hector


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

Anybody got pics of Tovar Bombs :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 16 2009, 04:57 PM~14495851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does any body have any pictures of this 1935 Chevy bomb? Or any other 1935 Chevy bomb?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 06:47 PM~14428256
> *just saw this on chevybombs
> 
> 
> ...


KEEPIN IT OL' SK00L-----


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 16 2009, 03:54 PM~14495806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 19 2009, 05:57 PM~14242309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 5 2009, 07:42 PM~14687457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD CORE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Jul 5 2009, 10:16 PM~14387659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's the most recent pic of my 51


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Aug 20 2009, 08:22 AM~14826644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's sweet :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Aug 20 2009, 11:22 AM~14826644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real sweet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Aug 20 2009, 11:22 AM~14826644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real sweet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

OLD MEMORIES SFV


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

BAD ASS BOMBS


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 5 2009, 06:42 PM~14687457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

went and got my parts trokita today :biggrin:


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HERE YOU GO BOMB RIDERS SOMETHING A LITTLE DIFFERENT  I GOT A 1948 DODGE 2 DR "FLUID DRIVE" SEDAN. I KNOW THE LISTING IS HIGH BUT I'M OPEN TO OFFERS AND CAR IS PRETTY COMPLETE. CHECK IT OUT, IF INTERESTED SHOOT ME A PM  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498108


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 19 2009, 05:56 AM~14814089
> *Here's the most recent pic of my 51
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THATS NICE,AND CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Sep 10 2009, 10:14 AM~15038203
> *THATS NICE,AND CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 10 2009, 09:42 PM~15044418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Just picked this up today, 1959 Apache


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 10 2009, 11:10 PM~15046623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Sep 24 2009, 03:35 PM~15176305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1940deluxe (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I am getting a 51 Chevy next week and I want to get the radio and clock fixed. Any ideas where to get it done?


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I see some ID


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 16 2009, 03:57 PM~14495851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old memories east side :biggrin:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Sep 28 2009, 07:56 PM~15213137
> *Can I see some ID
> *


AY GUEY! CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 27 2009, 10:38 PM~15201900
> *I am getting a 51 Chevy next week and I want to get the radio and clock fixed. Any ideas where to get it done?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THAT HELMET LOOKS GOOD BEFORE AND AFTER :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

My 37 Plymouth....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 1 2009, 10:43 AM~15238450
> *My 37 Plymouth....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuckin beautiful mopar bomba :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15238450
> *My 37 Plymouth....
> 
> 
> ...


check out that car seat :0 hno:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Las Vegas here we come. Hope to meet alot of you Bomb owners.
:wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Road trip to Las Vegas.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> My 37 Plymouth....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15046623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy chit thats bad to the boner!


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> > My 37 Plymouth....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 1 2009, 10:43 AM~15238450
> *My 37 Plymouth....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: love the bomba and the accesories :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Sep 28 2009, 09:56 PM~15213137
> *Can I see some ID
> *


one badass ride
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

My 51 in NC


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 5 2009, 06:53 PM~15275970
> *My 51 in NC
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean 51 airborne!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 5 2009, 09:11 PM~15276114
> *Clean 51 airborne!!
> *


thanks man, looks better in the pics though. For now


----------



## 1940deluxe (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1940deluxe_@Oct 5 2009, 10:55 PM~15277198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! That car is perfect!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 5 2009, 07:39 PM~15276357
> *thanks man, looks better in the pics though. For now
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 6 2009, 03:09 AM~15279934
> *damn! That car is perfect!
> *


*X2*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

not that mines is, but why is it bad to have your car "blue tagged" vin by the chp?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone know of a place to send my radio to get fixed? It's in a 51 sheby


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2009, 08:06 AM~15290573
> *Anyone know of a place to send my radio to get fixed? It's in a 51 sheby
> *


ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15238450
> *My 37 Plymouth....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

I was just wondering if there was any auto parts swap meets or anything in the LA, Palm Springs area in the month of November. I am coming down from Canada. I am looking for accessories and stuff for my 1948 Oldsmobile Aero sedan. PM me with info. Thanks.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 19 2009, 10:01 AM~15400122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE OF THIS ONE????


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Some of H Bombs rides


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 21 2009, 04:28 PM~15426037
> *Some of H Bombs rides
> 
> 
> ...



Nice H-Bombs lineup.. :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

>


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 30 2009, 02:43 AM~15511701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 08:05 PM~15518477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dope!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2009, 11:01 PM~15519388
> *:0 dope!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:43 PM~15519250
> *
> *


Gangster beautiful color


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

MY HOMIE EDGAR'S 51


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Nov 1 2009, 02:36 AM~15527044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the color :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2009, 01:46 PM~15423720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dropped now you need some skirts


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

This is cool for the 30s bombs owners ebay item 190347547837


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this is cool too for the 40s car owners. i have this already so i didnt get it but not bad for 45 bucks buy it now. check out the fastback on the back of the tags in the picture

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=300361075314


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Dec 1 2009, 08:37 PM~15838503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:49 PM~15519304
> *
> *


bad ass


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

for sale is an o.g safety star and g.m gas cap no repops the real deal.both rechromed 500.00 firm...call George 408-849-6484


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 2 2009, 02:21 AM~15842538
> *nice
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

whats the difference between 49,50,51,52 fleetline fastbacks what changes?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15854024
> *whats the difference between 49,50,51,52 fleetline fastbacks what changes?
> *


For starters the front grill, the hood emblem, side trim, and maybe the interior.


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 5 2009, 09:24 PM~15885172
> *For starters the front grill, the hood emblem, side trim, and maybe the interior.
> *


plus 49 and 50 the rear fenders slope done 51 and 52 are more straight across


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

HECHO EN TIJUANA














SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 11:10 PM~15885864
> *HECHO EN TIJUANA
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE N CLEAN


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15908242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 12:10 AM~15885864
> *HECHO EN TIJUANA
> 
> 
> ...


badass ride!!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15908242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a tight pic of your Trokita Moose :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Dec 12 2009, 09:44 PM~15962678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Dec 12 2009, 06:44 PM~15962678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Dec 12 2009, 09:44 PM~15962678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> >


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:51 PM~15908242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

nice bombs


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 20 2009, 04:41 PM~16039526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> [/quote
> 
> chrome chrome n more chrome nice cant wait 2 get mines running
> 
> nice line up


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> WTF :0


----------



## azteca48 (Jun 22, 2004)

This is back in 03' at the yakima speedway


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 6 2010, 09:00 PM~16207991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Dec 26 2009, 04:42 AM~16092479
> *:0
> *


*X3* :0 :0 :0


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

This is what I have been looking 4 a reel topic. Not some G bodys killing da bumper OR bumpers [ no dissrespect ] . Just keepen it reel. :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

TTT FOR BOMBAS


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x4 :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 6 2010, 07:00 PM~16207991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 You got bullet wounds there

:biggrin: must be stickers


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

1940 plymouth


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> hno: hno:


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 10:09 PM~16334327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jan 18 2010, 01:48 AM~16323171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Dec 10 2005, 07:38 AM~4378212
> *THIS IS A NICE RIDE   DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT YEAR AND MAKE THIS IS?????????????
> *


this is a 1928 ford , from AMIGOS cc , San Diego , the owner is named Rigo Reyes , recently featured in LRM


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 26 2009, 01:13 AM~16092274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Jan 21 2010, 03:59 PM~16367173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS CLEAN !!! LOL !! :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16334327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cool: that is bad asss!!!!! not too much not too little has a perfect touch!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres my 48 plymouth on the way home...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 23 2010, 04:32 PM~16387188
> *heres my 48 plymouth on the way home...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looks really clean.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 23 2010, 05:32 PM~16387188
> *heres my 48 plymouth on the way home...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 63SAL951 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Fatfella13 (Jul 4, 2007)

Bro in Laws 52 Chev


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

for a 35 chevy just finished, one of the hardest jobs i done, but shows theres always hope no matter what the condition. did the seats and door panels. total cost 200 bucks with materials from j and j in riverside ave in rialto









































































































wasnt easy, tried my best


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*What are you talking about, man? Those look great! Nice work!







*


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Jan 25 2010, 11:35 AM~16404487
> *What are you talking about, man? Those look great! Nice work!
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, i just felt they could have looked better but im no pro and when the condition at first is that bad, its hard to get 100% perfect. its like they say you can be your own worst critic. la neta it wasnt easy, and in that condition its the best i could do for now. you really cant go wrong at just under 200 bucks to not be sitting on rusty springs, que no? the hardest part was that the front seat, the seat is stapled/nailed to the seat frame, it doesnt come off unless you tear it off and to put it on and at a curve on both ends took me a while and my fingers got all cut up. that and i had to wait a while to get the buttons made. a pack of 100 1 inch buttons cost only like 30 bucks at an interior shop in east LA where my girls dad got them for me, but the thing is you have to know someone with a button making machine with the 1 inch dies to make them. its looks like a giant old orange juice strainer thing to make orange juice with the long lever on the top that pulls down. at the base theres a swivel thing with 2 cups that hold the pieces that are going to be pressed together and these are old, like from the 50s. i bring this up because if any of you come across one of these for cheap, pick it up cause even on ebay they go for around 500 bucks and he paid 600 for his. again thanks guys for the compliments, makes me feel better


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63SAL951_@Jan 23 2010, 10:30 PM~16389997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16409884
> *I AGREE :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


*X2 Looking firme imo...*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 25 2010, 11:51 PM~16413487
> *X2 Looking firme imo...
> *



again thanks guys, appreciate the compliments =)

i recorded when i did these, its a 30 min video that im going to put on youtube which shows the whole process step by step and i explain, from taking them out and apart, fixing broken springs, repadding and molding the foam, measuring and sewing lines and patterns in fabric, lining up and stapling or hog clipping them fabric to the frames, and putting them back in on the car. i also taped when i did my 48 from start to finish too, video is like 30 min long too so i got my homeboy thats going to split them into 10 min videos so i can upload to youtube. hopefully they can help some of you since there isnt any videos of that on there or dvds you can buy that arent like 400 bucks. just give me a couple of weeks to do more jobs so i can upload alot of them at once since ill have more jobs done. also taped when i did door and side panels and show how to replace and make new ones using waterproof board from j and j in rialto or jaimes in east LA. other than that all ud need is a walking foot machine (consew, pfaff or singer) which will run you about 500 bucks but pays itself after the first job or over and over if you start charging for work, a regular industrial sewing machine for door panels (singer or brother) which are all over craigslist for like 60 bucks with table and all, a metal yard stick, hog clip pliers and hog clips, big scissors, chalk and upholstery glue. its not hard, youll see in the video, hope itll help some of you lookin to do it yourself and save money. ill post when i put them up but will be in alot of parts, a series


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray+Jan 26 2010, 12:47 AM~16413465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD INFO  THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 24 2010, 07:15 PM~16398394
> *for a 35 chevy just finished, one of the hardest jobs i done, but shows theres always hope no matter what the condition. did the seats and door panels. total cost 200 bucks with materials from j and j in riverside ave in rialto
> 
> *


Hey where you the one that was doing door panels for fleets?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

AYE CABRONE ! ! ! ! ! 

visor y todo 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 30 2010, 01:46 AM~16458554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why why would you do a burn out in a classic bomb..... :angry:  :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 24 2010, 07:15 PM~16398394
> *for a 35 chevy just finished, one of the hardest jobs i done, but shows theres always hope no matter what the condition. did the seats and door panels. total cost 200 bucks with materials from j and j in riverside ave in rialto
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats look good ray A+A+A+


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 30 2010, 01:46 AM~16458554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those 4 bangers really move!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 30 2010, 01:46 AM~16458554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

please help me with the bomb woodie wagons fest topic

bomb wagons


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Jan 29 2010, 08:58 PM~16457254
> *Hey where you the one that was doing door panels for fleets?
> *


yea that was me




























like i said im going to post videos on how to make them urself at home with materials you can get at any upholstery shop and you can make all side panels complete for under 120 bucks. for door panels whats cool is that you can even use a home sewing machine to do the pleats and lines since the stitches can be close and smaller cause theres no stress on them like on a seat that will cause them to tear when you sit down. the only other thing is if you dont have the original pattern cutout and lines for it. if not pm me your adress and ill mail you out some so you can cut the waterproof board and chalk line the pleats in the fabric. i can mail them if i use wax paper instead of cardboard which will work as long as youre carefull not to tear it or get it wet. 

i have pattern and cutout for 

42 to 48 fleetmaster

42 to 48 german helmet

and soon will have for 42 to 48 fleetline

example: these are for a 42 to 48 helmet

front door










back door










thanks juan, man like i said cause of the condition it wasnt easy trust me.


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

we need you back in Chevybombs.com man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 1 2010, 01:12 PM~16477028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 where can i find one of these?


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2010, 08:11 PM~16515783
> *:0 where can i find one of these?
> *


ebay,they sell for about 350


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ill have to get one when my trokita is worthy enough for one :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2010, 07:11 PM~16515783
> *:0 where can i find one of these?
> *


best ones ive seen show quality, closest to originals and you can get them functional, his umbrella holders too, cool ass guy

http://drantiqu.ipower.com/page15.html


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Feb 2 2010, 12:10 AM~16485969
> *yea that was me
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Feb 5 2010, 06:49 AM~16519554
> *best ones ive seen show quality, closest to originals and you can get them functional, his umbrella holders too, cool ass guy
> 
> http://drantiqu.ipower.com/page15.html
> *


 :0 thanks homie


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

Q~VO


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody know what rearend to use on a 49 fleetline to run 13/7s


----------



## badmoon1952 (Apr 7, 2009)

ray bro whats up homie i was a long time member but forgot my password on layitlow but its me 1954wagon from cb dude your the man with them door panels bro... whats up no cb anymore??? anyways pm holmes


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Feb 5 2010, 04:49 AM~16519554
> *best ones ive seen show quality, closest to originals and you can get them functional, his umbrella holders too, cool ass guy
> 
> http://drantiqu.ipower.com/page15.html
> *



Thanks for props. We have changed our web site go drantiquecarparts.com
please update date us on your faverites


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

set of n.o.s true spokes for sale 14x6 $1,200 obo im in san diego ca 760-300-8545


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2010, 10:16 PM~16755800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pix pls.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

put a new kit on her.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Mar 4 2010, 10:42 PM~16801158
> *put a new kit on her.
> 
> 
> ...


One nice ride, is that the org. color??? Yellow???? and White???? 
What color Yellow is it????


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 5 2010, 08:57 PM~16809168
> *One nice ride, is that the org. color???  Yellow????  and White????
> What color Yellow is it????
> 
> *



Thanks Bro, yes it is OG color scheme Sungold Yellow with India Ivory white


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2010, 09:27 PM~16755960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

>











[/quote]


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

anyone know of a good interior guy? in so cal area


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

> put a new kit on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

DAMN WHATS UP WITH THE 46'S. I CANT FIND A PIC. MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET ONE, BUT I WANT TO SEE SOME PICS OF SOME ALREADY DONE.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2008)

*Medusa 51*


----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 11 2010, 08:29 AM~16859407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bestbomb38 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## bestbomb38 (Feb 9, 2009)

```
my 38 :cool:
```


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 11 2010, 09:29 AM~16859407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUKE'S TO THE TOP IN 2010


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## 1948 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2010, 11:27 PM~16755960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2010, 05:16 PM~16889253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2010, 05:16 PM~16889253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 40


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/1656296384.html
:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/1656296384.html
 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17050405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17050405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2010, 03:18 PM~17077988
> *
> *


Any pics of the rear showing the conti kit?


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17050405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just bad ass right there.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17050405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 17 2010, 07:12 PM~16920454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17050405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Apr 13 2010, 01:53 PM~17180412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

any one got pics of a 1946 crysler windsor done :dunno: just picked one up and want to see whats out there :biggrin: thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Apr 13 2010, 01:53 PM~17180412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 11 2010, 09:29 AM~16859407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Apr 14 2010, 02:27 AM~17187202
> *any one got pics of a 1946 crysler windsor done :dunno: just picked one up and want to see whats out there :biggrin: thanks
> *


post pics :cheesy: 

heres all i got for chrysler windsors


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 14 2010, 09:05 PM~17197131
> *post pics :cheesy:
> 
> heres all i got for chrysler windsors
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: thank you


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firme48_@Apr 15 2010, 11:18 AM~17201282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! I like the fleetline and the 1959 Impala... :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firme48_@Apr 15 2010, 11:18 AM~17201282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:0 








:0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:wow:  








:wow:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 16 2010, 02:49 PM~17214284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Apr 16 2010, 11:33 PM~17218588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 16 2010, 02:46 PM~17214249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

AT BOMBS UNITED SHOW


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 18 2010, 09:35 AM~17227671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SUPER CLEAN !!!! :wow:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 18 2010, 09:35 AM~17227671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firme48_@Apr 15 2010, 09:18 AM~17201282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Mural and Car

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

these switches are the bomb owners solution to those ugly bulky ass switches in there cars that were in the way and did not match the dashes.150.00 plus shipping
these are paintable and you can easily match them to your wood grain 408-849-6484 George .i do paypal. get them limited supply only have 7 left


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin: mine and my pops


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :yes: Duke's Rolling Deep !!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> > :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :yes: Duke's Rolling Deep !!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Gonna sell my 48 plymouth project car. Car needs restoration so does have some rust, i was going to do it but i have another project i need to attend to. This car has a flat inline 6 with a 3 speed trans on the colum, car does need brake work. i have started the car and the motor runs good and doesnt smoke but i havent tried to drive it cause it doesnt have brakes. Body is ok but lower quarters, rockers, and truck lid need work, seats are in good conition but faded due to age and headliner doesnt have not one tear or rip but its falling(i think the rods rotted). chrome is in pretty good shape. Asking 5500 obo or trades.. Post what you got.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice ranflas


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet!!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 25 2010, 12:59 AM~17293592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> > DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 1966 chevy (Aug 12, 2008)

*Sell or trade for a bomb. *










Link: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538336


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I love this car. what would this cost in this condition on the west coast. I live in Boston and you just don't see em like this. I want one.. If you can,let me know where I can find one..


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Apr 28 2010, 10:26 AM~17329434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Apr 28 2010, 09:26 AM~17329434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 27 2010, 07:21 AM~17316152
> *I love this car. what would this cost in this condition on the west coast. I live in Boston and you just don't see em like this. I want one.. If you can,let me know where I can find one..
> 
> 
> ...



i believe this car is currently for sale :0 
it belongs to one of my homies


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> Duke's


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 28 2010, 11:16 PM~17336706
> *i believe this car is currently for sale :0
> it belongs to one of my homies
> *


Do you know what he's lookin to get out of it? I can't move right now. I got a little man on the way. but by this time next year, it's all systems go.. Is it as nice as it looks in that pic?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Edgar_@Apr 28 2010, 11:05 PM~17336565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more of this bomba?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> > Duke's
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 29 2010, 05:26 PM~17344686
> *Do you know what he's lookin to get out of it? I can't move right now. I got a little man on the way. but by this time next year, it's all systems go.. Is it as nice as it looks in that pic?
> *


it's pretty clean. it has a 250 motor in it and it's lifted all the way around.
pm me if you want more info, i'll hook you up with him and you guys
can figure it out.


----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2008)

*Here You Go Bro. This Is My Boys Bomba From ESTILO EL Paso*


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Edgar_@May 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17359523
> *Here You Go Bro.  This Is My Boys Bomba From ESTILO EL Paso
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quoteDUKEYOUUP!,Apr 28 2010, 08:26 AM









[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@May 3 2010, 08:13 AM~17371961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 5 2010, 08:36 AM~17397841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 07:18 PM~17430347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 07:18 PM~17430347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@May 17 2010, 06:20 AM~17512851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I wish I could be there. Can someone please take some pics and post them, thanks... :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 17 2010, 12:23 PM~17516206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BADDASS!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

heres one of our new additions to the club
















































PAT'S 49 GOING CLOWNIN WITH THE OLD SCHOOL ESTILO


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Apr 25 2010, 07:40 PM~17299262
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 17 2010, 12:19 PM~17516175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 17 2010, 01:57 PM~17516595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1966 chevy_@Apr 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17300608
> *Sell or trade for a bomb.
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 17 2010, 01:36 PM~17516306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my car.It's up for sale 20K or best SOLD


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 30 2010, 12:46 AM~16458554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT was some good shit right there


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@May 28 2010, 03:50 PM~17635296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17676005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 7 2010, 11:53 AM~17717416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 7 2010, 12:53 PM~17717416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Johnny..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just scored this.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 17 2010, 03:24 PM~17516221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have anymore piks of this car?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 7 2010, 11:46 AM~17717350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17721793
> *Just scored this.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 7 2010, 01:46 PM~17717350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of the orange car?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 7 2010, 11:53 AM~17717416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 9 2010, 05:35 PM~17740372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB TIJUAS


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB TIJUAS


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

got some bomb parts for sale:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 9 2010, 08:42 PM~17742895
> *anymore pics of the orange car?
> *


I see if I can get some over the weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

how much is the bridge 4sale!!!!!


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

JUST THOUGHT IT WAS A COOL PIC.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 11 2010, 10:12 AM~17758448
> *I see if I can get some over the weekend.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17778602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 14 2010, 05:55 PM~17784927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

went for a cruise in my new ride :biggrin: damn was a nice sunny sunday


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 9 2010, 08:42 PM~17742895
> *anymore pics of the orange car?
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKE'S


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 16 2010, 08:36 AM~17802954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 16 2010, 10:29 AM~17802896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 16 2010, 09:29 AM~17802896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!...GOT MORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> >


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@Jun 16 2010, 09:52 PM~17809905
> *NICE!!...GOT MORE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I try and get some more..


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> This Fuker is BAD !!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 15 2010, 06:13 PM~17796008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> > [/quote
> > This Fuker is BAD !!!!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

RIGHT ON HOMIES THANKS


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 18 2010, 11:51 AM~17825260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 25 2010, 09:12 AM~17884646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jun 17 2010, 02:47 PM~17816835
> *I try and get some more..
> *


ORALE.. uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 13 2010, 10:04 PM~17778602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 14 2010, 12:04 AM~17778602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! :0 This one is clean! I like the way it sits, color, everything!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 25 2010, 08:12 AM~17884646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of that 49 or 50 green fleetline


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

question???????????????????????

just bought a 54 belair and ordered my skirts for it.

i was going to order some 14's for it and was wondering about offset on the back.

can i get away with a 14/6 or 7 reverse or do i have to run standards?

no juice or bags.


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Anyone knows anyone selling a used decent conti kit for a 50 Chevy car?


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17902673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice fleet line! :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17902673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the vizer on that ! :wow:


----------



## actrightcustoms (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 26 2010, 11:15 AM~17892880
> *question???????????????????????
> 
> just bought a 54 belair and ordered my skirts for it.
> ...


I have a 54 with juice..ihave 13/7 in front back 13 standards with skirts u need standards 4 sure or


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 27 2010, 09:23 PM~17902757
> *look at the vizer on that ! :wow:
> *


that Pekat looks tough as hell on the '41 helmet.I havent decided if im gonna run a Pekat,Fulton or Dieterich on mine.I have all 3 NOS :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17902673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 41 LOOKS CLEAN WITH THAT PICKET VISOR


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 26 2010, 01:15 PM~17892880
> *question???????????????????????
> 
> just bought a 54 belair and ordered my skirts for it.
> ...


standards or get the rear axle narrowed


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Jun 27 2010, 09:16 PM~17902698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> SIK :wow:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> > [/quote
> > SIK :wow:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 30 2010, 12:32 PM~17927973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never knew how badass a packard looks  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 30 2010, 02:32 PM~17927973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 19 2010, 03:54 AM~17830564
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 30 2010, 06:36 PM~17930334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 goin to the chevybombs picnic today?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 -----------> :wow: ----------->


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 3 2010, 10:41 PM~17956312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 30 2010, 01:32 PM~17927973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Santa Clara Co. :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

quote=INTRUDERS_PHXAZ,Jul 3 2010, 10:41 PM~17956312]









[/quote]





what color is this? candy brandy wine? candy apple red/gold base? looks badddd assss!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17976289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 6 2010, 04:34 PM~17976289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17976289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats ganster


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 6 2010, 05:33 PM~17976282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  viva la raza :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 6 2010, 06:06 PM~17711015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you hook me up with the color code for this......beautiful fucken color bro



thanks


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Jun 15 2010, 09:08 PM~17798772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKE'S


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jul 9 2010, 08:57 PM~18007272
> *can you hook me up with the color code for this......beautiful fucken color bro
> thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jul 9 2010, 08:57 PM~18007272
> *can you hook me up with the color code for this......beautiful fucken color bro
> thanks
> *


 :biggrin: I'LL TALK TO THE OWNER N I HIT YOU BACK :biggrin:


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Jul 13 2010, 12:37 PM~18036020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 13 2010, 07:23 PM~18040536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET COLOR COMBO


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

looking for a 54 chevy front clip in the bay area


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> > DUKE'S
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 29 2010, 09:14 PM~17920488
> *standards or get the rear axle narrowed
> *


yep


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a few BOMBS in Tulare County

























































































Car Show in Woodlake, Ca.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 08:47 PM~18071845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Jul 17 2010, 09:55 PM~18071534
> *Just a few BOMBS in Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 11:39 PM~18072512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Jul 17 2010, 08:55 PM~18071534
> *Just a few BOMBS in Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

do it yourself floor rust seal

found an old file with these pictures in it on my harddrive from last year, might help some of you. its of some of the work i did to my 48 last year, early stages of my fleetmaster

tools you need

makita grinder with wire brush attatchment, home depot around 120 for both










rust proof paint. the primer is for spraying over rust to stop it, but instead grind off the rust then spray this to make it extra protective. then white is the rustoleum rust proof paint, which is my top layer. each can was 8 bucks home depot, and the spray gun to spray it is small but did the job, 6 bucks at harbor freight. and sprayed with harbor freight compressor, 140 bucks.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

then use this, its called peel and seal for roof repair. works as noise and heat reducer kinda like dynamat but cheaper. 13 bucks a roll, to do a whole fleetmaster floor it took 6 rolls double layered. if theres pinholes, this shit seals it. hope this helps some of you, low budget but efficient metal sealing and heat/noise treatment 



















my 48 coming along nicely. havent gave up, havent slept on it. this was last years work


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

early 90s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2010, 12:06 AM~18089856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

decided to keep my '50


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 20 2010, 10:33 AM~18091801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good chevyjohn.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Jul 10 2010, 12:47 PM~18011182
> *
> *


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2010, 01:04 AM~18089851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  this and 41s are my favorite coupes


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 20 2010, 09:33 AM~18091801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 20 2010, 05:21 PM~18095864
> *Looking good chevyjohn.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 gracias  
how's your project coming along? :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 19 2010, 08:10 AM~18079815
> *do it yourself floor rust seal
> 
> found an old file with these pictures in it on my harddrive from last year, might help some of you. its of some of the work i did to my 48 last year, early stages of my fleetmaster
> ...


gracias for the schoolin. i plan on gettin me a bomba soon as i get my feria together


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 21 2010, 10:09 PM~18108289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 20 2010, 12:41 AM~18089771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy jorge from the VIEJITOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 22 2010, 12:16 PM~18113183
> *gracias for the schoolin. i plan on gettin me a bomba soon as i get my feria together
> *


youre welcome. heres what it looks like all done, then after that you can rewire


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

hey gallo....good work there, we sure miss you over at the chevybombs site


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey paul, what's up. Yea ill go back on but when I'm completely done that way ill bring something to the table if you know what I mean. I been documenting, videotaping and takin pictures of the whole process since day 1 till the day I screw in the last accessory and bust out. Its all done by me so all the builders can pick some stuff up for they're own projects. The whole thing will b on its own topic here and on cb. I'm doin everything myself but with some experienced guys lookin over my shoulder with the body and paint and airbrushing. Everything is done by me except the chrome. Job took loonger than I thought cause I underestimated it, nothing like doing an impala





> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 26 2010, 12:20 PM~18144185
> *hey gallo....good work there, we sure miss you over at the chevybombs site
> *


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

my pops 53 caddyhearse(bout 15 yrs ago)


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jul 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18148161
> *my pops 53 caddyhearse(bout 15 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 19 2010, 02:10 AM~18079819
> *then use this, its called peel and seal for roof repair. works as noise and heat reducer kinda like dynamat but cheaper. 13 bucks a roll, to do a whole fleetmaster floor it took 6 rolls double layered. if theres pinholes, this shit seals it. hope this helps some of you, low budget but efficient metal sealing and heat/noise treatment
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to do the roof with this as well? I bought some fatmat on ebay (wish I new about peel and seal before) and was thinking about doing sides and roof as well, what ya think? :dunno:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY CHAPTER


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 26 2010, 08:32 PM~18149076
> *are you going to do the roof with this as well? I bought some fatmat on ebay (wish I new about peel and seal before) and was thinking about doing sides and roof as well, what ya think? :dunno:
> *


how much was the fatmat? i used 6 rolls of peel and seal and total was 86 bucks and the 6 rolls double layered whats in the pictures so the whole floor and firewall and rear seat part. i heard of this from dante, which heard of it off the hamb cause all the rodders were using it. i matched it up with dynamat and was the same except for the logo on the silver part. and since this was meant for roof patching and repair, it can handle extreme weather so it makes it very waterproof/water repellent and seals pinholes in floor. whats cool to is it seems more sturdy, when i close the doors instead of a "clink" or "ping", theres a big "thud". 

i didnt do the doors since most of the heat coming in is from the motor (firewall), exhaust pipe and hot road (floor) and sun (roof). also because the interior door panels dont wrap around the edge only come up to it, so i didnt want an oreo cookie sandwich layer thing going on when you see it from the side if you know what i mean. even if you stopped before the edge, it would make the panel balloon and on the edges go flat. if you really want to do the door, roll the window up and do it from inside after the bodywork is done on it. the sides next to the back seat would be kinda hard unless you grind off the chicken shit/spackle stuff thats on it, but i wouldnt i just left it on and sprayed rust primer and paint over it since that stuff is already a sound deadener and heat sheild. 

i am doing the roof, but after i do the body work and paint it so that if i have to pound out any dents i wont have to pound on the peel and seal and ruin it. do you know what i mean? so yes, once its painted and i dont have to touch it anymore. i already tested some on the roof and it held on tight even thru some of the hottest days this year so far so yes it works fine. heres the thing tho, put it up there in SMALL PATCHES, not a long straight strip longer than a foot. this is so the weight of a big ass piece doesnt weight it down and give it a better chance of detatching. also since the roof is curved, the patches will contour and attatch easier without wrinkleing on the harder curves. another thing too and its why the floor and firewall is in patches, if you cut one long strip and peel the wax paper off and try to throw it on, youre either going to fuck up and get it croocked, have the sticky part touch itself on ends and you have to pull it apart, or you peel and seal yourself across the chest or arms and pull all your armhairs off. im telling you cause it happened to me. another thing im doing along with the peel and seal on the roof is use corning fiberglass stuffing, that pink panther pink cotton candy stuff and shoot some adhesive to hold it in place, not up since its not heavy. kinda like padding under the headliner but not too much where itll bubble the headliner and youll see it. hope this helps


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

That was a lot of reading but well worth it. The fatmat came out to $130 for 100 sq ft. You convinced me on not doing the sides, didn't think of the bubble or the oreo cookie effect, makes perfect sense. Also will do with the sectioning on the roof. Only thing I don't agree with is that pink panther stuff. I don't know what headliner your going with but I would stay clear of that stuff. If any of it filters thru the material you will be hating life hno: :run: I definitely can't do it on mine because my car takes the perforated style headliner.
Thanks for the help
Erit


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKES


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 27 2010, 12:17 AM~18150801
> *That was a lot of reading but well worth it. The fatmat came out to $130 for 100 sq ft.  You convinced me on not doing the sides, didn't think of the bubble or the oreo cookie effect, makes perfect sense.  Also will do with the sectioning on the roof. Only thing I don't agree with is that pink panther stuff. I don't know what headliner your going with but I would stay clear of that stuff. If any of it  filters thru the material you will be hating life hno: :run: I definitely can't do it on mine because my car takes the perforated style headliner.
> Thanks for the help
> Erit
> *



youre right, i didnt think of what would happen after any of it gets loose in the air as youre driving and get on you, man that would suck :wow: 

i guess ill just go with this stuff instead, no pink stuff. 130 for what you got isnt bad at all, my total came out to 86 for 3 rolls and was enought to double layer so you should have more than enough. where did you get your headliner?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> > DUKES
> 
> 
> badass pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18175507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD EL MOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 02:10 AM~18128514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 28 2010, 09:23 AM~18162538
> *youre right, i didnt think of what would happen after any of it gets loose in the air as youre driving and get on you, man that would suck :wow:
> 
> i guess ill just go with this stuff instead, no pink stuff. 130 for what you got isnt bad at all, my total came out to 86 for 3 rolls  and was enought to double layer so you should have more than enough. where did you get your headliner?
> *


I haven't ordered it yet, getting it from this guy. It says it even comes ready for my chrome bows we'll see when I get it
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c 1948 dsoto


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 10:08 AM~18185185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 11:08 AM~18185185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow who does you guys pot metal? that grill looks clean as hell :wow:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 02:12 PM~18185224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c 1937 plymouth


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c 1949 chevy


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c 1951 chevy


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys, a lil help, I was thinkin about buyin this car and was wondering what it was worth???? no motor or trans, s-10 rear end and no front seat. Any help would be appreceated. They want $ 4000


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c coming soon 1950 chevy


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

say homie ask 3gsss thats a good price


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

My bad... dog was not suppose to be included


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c 1949 chevy


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c 1949 burben coming soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 20 2010, 01:41 AM~18089771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not really feeling a bomb on 3 like that...Just looks awkward to me :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jul 26 2010, 10:18 PM~18148161
> *my pops 53 caddyhearse(bout 15 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 09:18 PM~18189995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: love those ol' school burben's


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

my 51 belair dropped with a 777 aircraft hydro setup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 aircraft set up going in the car


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2010, 05:35 AM~18192233
> *777 aircraft set up going in the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: 
*BAD-ASS SET-UP!!!*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jul 31 2010, 04:18 AM~18192109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have more pic's of that 48 coupe ??


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 08:18 PM~18189995
> *
> 
> 
> ...






nice,,, :thumbsup: 


i have a 49' myself that im puting together. last thing i had made were the rear 2 seats copied from an og set.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2010, 05:32 AM~18192227
> *my 51 belair dropped with a 777  aircraft hydro setup
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! Love the color!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> veteranos c c coming soon 1950 chevy
> [/quote
> 
> Gawd Damn that Muther fuker is laid out !!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 10:04 PM~18189883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the truck isn't the only thing squatting in that pic :rimshot:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 30 2010, 06:59 PM~18189847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$2500-3000 in todays economy, maybe even cheaper


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jul 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18127203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my old bomba in the front! still looks good!!!


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

46 ford work in progress also working on a 53 chevy 2 door post


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/100_0904.JPG[/IM]

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/100_0906.JPG
hers the 53 payed 200 for it what dou you think was it worth it


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

What's a set of 41 chevy fog lights worth they need to be recromed?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

bad ass bombs


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 8 2010, 11:03 PM~18262179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 30 2010, 08:59 PM~18189847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2000.00 to 3000.00 tops
these are hard to sell, and when they do sell they don`t bring alot of money,,,,,


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 9 2010, 12:08 AM~18262217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

torres empire and


























low rider show


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 9 2010, 12:07 AM~18262205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass bomb any1 know wat kind of car this is ?


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

38 olds


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> oh chet :wow:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

what do yall think fella's? finally got 'er done


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Aug 9 2010, 08:33 PM~18268239
> *what do yall think fella's? finally got 'er done
> 
> 
> ...


looks mean bro!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thought this was pretty cool, seen it in my trunk since i first got it but thought it was for a floor jack till i saw the floor jack it came with had a different lever. then this sunday i started to take off bumpers and grille to send off to chromers and was like could it be? yup it was, thought someone punched a hole in the t bar but no. i looked close and it was original, wasnt punched and the hole behind it on the radiator base to access the block isnt cut or mikey moused, clean cut with lip so came this way from assembly line




























its a manual hand crank start, when i put it in and in neutral turned it (pretty hard actually) it turned and tried to start but the gas tank is empty so it didnt stay on. ill post a video of tomorrow when i put gas in it and start it this way










havent seen one like this before thats why i didnt know what it was. going to chrome it with the bumpers and use that same t bar with original hole and display it like that


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 9 2010, 03:48 PM~18266759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Aug 9 2010, 05:33 PM~18268239
> *what do yall think fella's? finally got 'er done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Payaso (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Aug 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18268239
> *what do yall think fella's? finally got 'er done
> 
> 
> ...


looks badd azz.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

looking good eric keep up the good work it was a good show


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18266759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

wish i could have saved this and not have to grind away, but needed to to continue on the body. last oil change, 1972


----------



## 54fierro (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 10 2010, 01:57 AM~18272681
> *
> 
> its a manual hand crank start, when i put it in and in neutral turned it (pretty hard actually) it turned and tried to start but the gas tank is empty so it didnt stay on. ill post a video of tomorrow when i put gas in it and start it this way
> ...


Be careful Ray, that thing looks like it could mess you up if the engine were to start. Cesar


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 9 2010, 01:48 PM~18266759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: this is beautiful


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 54fierro_@Aug 11 2010, 07:35 PM~18288957
> *Be careful Ray, that thing looks like it could mess you up if the engine were to start. Cesar
> *


yea my boss told me he remembers those and if you dont pull out as it starts up it spins it along with the pulleys. you can tell on the hole in the t bar its happened before and banged it up :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Great Topic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 9 2010, 01:48 PM~18266759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we have a winner


----------



## 54fierro (Sep 21, 2005)

bump for the bombs

My chevy  









working my way to 10 posts. :cheesy:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Jul 30 2010, 10:08 AM~18185185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme what color is this


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

NICE........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2010, 09:49 AM~18300292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well worth the hassle at the boarder! That is stunning!


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 54fierro_@Aug 12 2010, 08:30 PM~18297599
> *bump for the bombs
> 
> My chevy
> ...



2 posts a year cesar? gotta step it up lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 54fierro_@Aug 12 2010, 10:30 PM~18297599
> *bump for the bombs
> 
> My chevy
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2010, 05:47 AM~18300286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass bomba


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 13 2010, 11:40 AM~18299926
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 13 2010, 08:51 AM~18300307
> *well worth the hassle at the boarder! That is stunning!
> *


thanks man...I think it was worth the hassle as well at the end


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 13 2010, 02:46 PM~18302553
> *bad ass bomba
> *


thanks brother


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 19 2010, 08:10 AM~18079815
> *do it yourself floor rust seal
> 
> found an old file with these pictures in it on my harddrive from last year, might help some of you. its of some of the work i did to my 48 last year, early stages of my fleetmaster
> ...


how much reducer do u use to reduce the paint


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

i wanna build a bomb and name it bin laden


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 14 2010, 11:58 PM~18311247
> *i wanna build a bomb and name it bin laden
> *


I will build another one and call it OSHMA !!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

:0 Clean


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 14 2010, 10:23 PM~18311428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18311448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Lil Payaso (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 16 2010, 06:46 PM~18326056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Payaso_@Aug 16 2010, 05:51 PM~18326106
> *looks good homie.
> *


thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ORANGE COUNTY DUKES :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

1946 FLEETLINE....DUKE'S PHX CHAPTER....


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9K IN THE VALLE COACHELLA 9K
















































100% COMPLETE VISOR/SKIRTS/ALL THE TRIM!!!!!!!!!SPEAR MOTOR!


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL C.C. ...GLENDALE CHAPTER,AZ


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 16 2010, 06:46 PM~18326056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bomb man!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

INTRUDERS 39 FROM PHX AZ


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

anybody else get this on chevybombs or did I get banned somehow?







 :dunno: :run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 21 2010, 04:14 PM~18371299
> *anybody else get this on chevybombs or did I get banned somehow?
> 
> 
> ...


just went on thur it said the same thing wtf is going on over thur   :dunno: that sucks


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18371329
> *just went on thur it said the same thing wtf is going on over thur      :dunno: that sucks
> *


hope is just getting updated


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18371437
> *hope is just getting updated
> *


hope so uffin: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 21 2010, 05:43 PM~18371437
> *hope is just getting updated
> *


*CB is down due to Jaun not paying the bill * :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:0 the repoman took our site


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

some of my fav canopies


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 21 2010, 05:43 PM~18371437
> *hope is just getting updated
> *


i'm the same way i don't know why i don't post much :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 21 2010, 06:03 PM~18371836
> *some of my fav canopies
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Aug 19 2010, 09:43 PM~18358144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 22 2010, 04:44 AM~18374490
> *
> *


THATS A CLEAN ASS BOMB FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anybody know what happened to CHEVYBOMBS.COM ? It isnt working right now?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 22 2010, 02:41 PM~18376930
> *Does anybody know what happened to CHEVYBOMBS.COM ? It isnt working right now?
> *


http://chevybombs.blogspot.com/
^


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 21 2010, 05:55 PM~18371483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUKES


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

A&W at Cold Lake, Canada


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

1940 plymouth...DUKE'S PHX CHAPTER...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> i have a 42 fleetline for sale if anybodys looking for a new project, it stored indoors for the last 19 years. $5000.00 obo
> pm me your email for more pics


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 01:25 PM~18370045
> *INTRUDERS 39 FROM PHX AZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 22 2010, 09:41 PM~18376930
> *Does anybody know what happened to CHEVYBOMBS.COM ? It isnt working right now?
> *


under construction,


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 22 2010, 01:41 PM~18376930
> *Does anybody know what happened to CHEVYBOMBS.COM ? It isnt working right now?
> *



WORKIN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP...


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Aug 19 2010, 09:43 PM~18358144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> quote=INTRUDERS_PHXAZ,Jul 3 2010, 10:41 PM~17956312]


what color is this? candy brandy wine? candy apple red/gold base? looks badddd assss!!
[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 25 2010, 01:25 PM~18404327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:40 PM~18398363
> *WORKIN AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


spoke to soon down again


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 25 2010, 11:29 PM~18409046
> *spoke to soon down again
> *



x2

http://www.chevybombs.net/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 25 2010, 02:25 PM~18404327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ M1LL4ANN0 (Nov 22, 2008)

I need some detail photos of air condition systems used on bombs cars.
I mean something like this -









Can you help me please :dunno:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKES


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 26 2010, 04:07 PM~18413739
> *: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Pics from the July 31st Oldies H-Town BBQ fundraiser 




















































http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Wj9oPUVXdCY/TFZOoKS7aNI/AAAAAAAAAFw/nKJD9gfo5oA/s800/IMG_
7308.JPG


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchuco+Aug 26 2010, 10:09 PM~18416936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this bumper kit looks siiiick


----------



## 1948 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> > DUKES
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

i have a question for the guys with 50 to 54 chevy ,what kind of wheel you guys run in the back with skirts and og diff ???? :dunno: thanks (some look like reverse but not sure if they fit with no rubbing ?)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 27 2010, 01:19 PM~18420874
> *i have a question for the guys with 50 to 54 chevy ,what kind of wheel you guys run in the back with skirts and og diff ????  :dunno:  thanks (some look like reverse but not sure if they fit with no rubbing ?)
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 27 2010, 05:10 PM~18422510
> *t t t
> *


BOMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 27 2010, 11:19 AM~18420874
> *i have a question for the guys with 50 to 54 chevy ,what kind of wheel you guys run in the back with skirts and og diff ????  :dunno:  thanks (some look like reverse but not sure if they fit with no rubbing ?)
> *


STANDARDS


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

SELLING MY 54 CHEVY, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CHECK OUT THE LINK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558248


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2010, 09:07 PM~18423742
> *STANDARDS
> *


yea i know standars fits just wondering if rev rim would fit :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

reverse are the rims with big lip, they look deep

standards are rims with small lip, they do not look deep. standard is what those rims are named.

they make a reverse 5.5" that looks a lil deep but does not stick out as much as the 7"


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 26 2010, 04:07 PM~18413739
> *: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 26 2010, 11:59 PM~18417414
> *:wow:  brandy wine? would love to see this in person looks flaked out :thumbsup:
> this bumper kit looks siiiick
> *


actually it's just pure flake over a black base


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 28 2010, 12:32 AM~18425521
> *yea i know standars fits just wondering if rev rim would fit  :biggrin:
> *


standards only will fit my 50 with stock rear. 








:biggrin:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Aug 29 2010, 06:11 PM~18435127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice ass pic but damn she got you by the balls already just look where that hand is lol jk looks good homie


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

ok ? i have a 53 chevy i want to know how hard it would be to stick a v6 in it also i have a 46 ford pick up trying to sell have running 302 for it asking 1000 for info on that call or text 505 429 2882 im in new mexico


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 30 2010, 09:11 AM~18439277
> *standards only will fit my 50 with stock rear.
> 
> 
> ...


I see a lot of bombs on standards all around...Does not look too bad


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

I HAVE A 53 54 VISOR FOR SALE AND SOME OTHER ACCESSORIES.

CHECK IT OUT 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558695


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Aug 30 2010, 11:40 AM~18441367
> *ok ? i have a 53 chevy i want to know how hard it would be to stick a v6 in it also i have a 46 ford pick up trying to sell have running 302 for it asking 1000 for info on that call or text 505 429 2882 im in new mexico
> *


*leave the OG 6 in it,thats the only way to roll bombs IMO*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

keepn it o.g


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

SEPT 3RD </span></span>HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE THE RAFFLE JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER

ON THIS NEXT ONE WE WILL NOW HAVE A DJ PUTTIN OUT SOME GOOD MUSIC FOR US THANKS TO DANIEL OCHOA FROM BROWN PERSUASION


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 27 2010, 10:14 PM~18424517
> *SELLING MY 54 CHEVY, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CHECK OUT THE LINK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558248
> ...


too many doors :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

I HAVE A 49 CHEVY FLEETLINE I WANTED TO DROP THE REAR ABOUT 4INCHES ANY ONE HAVE IDEAS??? :biggrin:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 31 2010, 11:50 AM~18450716
> *leave the OG 6 in it,thats the only way to roll bombs IMO
> *


i agree carnal i just need a og 6 and trany for it willing to trade my 46 for one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 31 2010, 05:50 PM~18450716
> *leave the OG 6 in it,thats the only way to roll bombs IMO
> *


x2 

if you put a v6 or a v8 u myswell hot rod it. just my 2 cents its your car do what you wanna with it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 28 2010, 03:14 AM~18424517
> *SELLING MY 54 CHEVY, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CHECK OUT THE LINK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558248
> ...


nice bomb

good luck on the sale


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Sep 1 2010, 02:37 AM~18455467
> *I HAVE A 49 CHEVY FLEETLINE I WANTED TO DROP THE REAR ABOUT 4INCHES ANY ONE HAVE IDEAS??? :biggrin:
> *


take out some leafs? ? 
:dunno:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 31 2010, 07:37 PM~18455467
> *I HAVE A 49 CHEVY FLEETLINE I WANTED TO DROP THE REAR ABOUT 4INCHES ANY ONE HAVE IDEAS??? :biggrin:
> *


take out some leafs and put a 6in lowering block


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

for sale 1941 chevy fog lights need to be recromed $250 obo


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> Pics from the July 31st Oldies H-Town BBQ fundraiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 31 2010, 10:11 PM~18457231
> *for sale 1941 chevy fog lights need to be recromed $250 obo
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the mounting brackets ?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 31 2010, 08:37 PM~18455467
> *I HAVE A 49 CHEVY FLEETLINE I WANTED TO DROP THE REAR ABOUT 4INCHES ANY ONE HAVE IDEAS??? :biggrin:
> *











I made some 4" drop blocks for my 47' and fabbed some u-bolts.. Dropped it perfect, I can load the back heavy and tire doesn't even rub on fender.. The u-bolts however sometimes scrape, cuz they're super-close to the ground..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 31 2010, 10:28 PM~18456711
> *x2
> 
> if you put a v6 or a v8 u myswell hot rod it.  just my 2 cents its your car do what you wanna with it.
> *


I'm having fun cruising mine with the inline 6, but the "3 on the tree" isn't good for the highway... I'm planning a chassis/drivetrain swap just so I can drive my car *all over* and lay it on the ground...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

should i paint the roof dark or leave it like that? viser is dark blue?  
but roof is light blue


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18457213
> *take out some leafs and put a 6in lowering block
> *



IT HAS A BLOCK ON IN THE DIF IS BELOW THE LEAFS SPRING IN OTHER WORDS ITS BEAN REVERSED BUT SIT FREEKING HIGH....SO WERE DO SET THE BLOCK? :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 2 2010, 06:19 PM~18473204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :boink: :run: :drama: :naughty: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Sep 2 2010, 09:27 PM~18473666
> *:worship:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :boink:  :run:  :drama:  :naughty:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thank`s :biggrin: set up i made (custom) :biggrin: (and installed with the help of club members)


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joeyd956_@Sep 3 2010, 03:17 PM~18477649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme bombs


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeyd956_@Sep 3 2010, 08:17 AM~18477649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 got vid of a bomb running a 235 with straight pipes?


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES TONYLOCO EAST LOS ANGELES


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 5 2010, 02:29 PM~18492463
> *any1 got vid of a bomb running a 235 with straight pipes?
> *


 :biggrin: 


http://chevybombs.com/xforum/index.php?topic=8654.0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:cheesy: 

gracias


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> looks good with those caddy copas on


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Sep 1 2010, 01:07 AM~18458067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look really good explain to me if u can how u did it bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

I was wondering if the bomb owners can point me in the right direction. My father in law has a 1950 Chevy Fleetline 4 door. He has asked me if I know of any place where he can buy a complete lock/key set for his car (ignition, doors, glove, trunk). I've searched and running into some dead ends. I had found a set for him a few months back but he didnt jump on it. Now I cant see to find it any more. Any one know where I can get a complete set?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

chevsofthe40s.com
:wave:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## cisco707 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOO475365_@Sep 8 2010, 01:45 PM~18517044
> *chevsofthe40s.com
> :wave:
> *


appreciate the help bro. but no luck. need a complete set. thanks


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Sep 9 2010, 10:41 AM~18525138
> *appreciate the help bro.  but no luck.  need a complete set. thanks
> *


i took mine to a lock smith and they re keyed them all the same dont know if 54 is same as a 50


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NVMY6T5_@Sep 10 2010, 07:48 AM~18533263
> *i took mine to a lock smith and they re keyed them all the same dont know if 54 is same as a 50
> *


Thanks bro. I'll check that out.


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 11 2010, 09:20 PM~18544543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T PHX!!!


----------



## actrightcustoms (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Sep 8 2010, 02:07 PM~18516711
> *I was wondering if the bomb owners can point me in the right direction.  My father in law has a 1950 Chevy Fleetline 4 door.  He has asked me if I know of any place where he can buy a complete lock/key set for his car (ignition, doors, glove, trunk).  I've searched and running into some dead ends.  I had found a set for him a few months back but he didnt jump on it.  Now I cant see to find it any more.  Any one know where I can get a complete set?
> *


U can get anything u want for your 49 - 54 chevy in minnesota national chevy association.com #651 778 9522 I bough a lot of stuff their ask for jason tell him jeff with the white 54 gave u the #


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

October 9 2010








ANTIOCH – BAY BOMBS --> Cars on the Green Show is taking place at the Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th Street, Antioch (across from Golf and Games). Registration fee is $15 with a $10 (min. value) toy; registration time is 8-11am. All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous. Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos c c


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

100% of the Proceeds go to Young Life witch is a Christian Youth out reach program. Money is being raised to get High School kids to summer and winter camp. You can learn more about young life at www.younglife.org


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1940s-P...=item4cf1a15277


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone know how many leafs I can take off the front end of a 56 chevy truck before I will have a problem with it bottoming out?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Sep 15 2010, 10:03 AM~18574544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good job homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Sep 15 2010, 05:03 PM~18574544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean burban. came out firme


----------



## cisco707 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Got a few items somebody may want for sale... check my signature.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 22 2010, 03:30 PM~18634542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> did you flip ur rack or did it mount like that ?


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

i want to know how hard is it to title a car. I have no idea ho the original owner was. The guy i bought it from did not have a title for the car and i dont want to lose this 53 dream.


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 28 2010, 02:57 PM~18683804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> > [/quote
> >
> > did you flip ur rack or did it mount like that ?
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 28 2010, 06:54 PM~18682281
> *i want to know how hard is it to title a car. I have no idea ho the original owner was. The guy i bought it from did not have a title for the car and i dont want to lose this 53 dream.
> *


if u have a bill of sale n the vin numbers are clean it shouldnt be a problem, if u need help i know a guy that can help u out, all legit.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am working on a 56 chevy truck, anyone know if i can take some leafs off the front to lower a few inches. will it bottom out ?


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

what do u guys call the visor that goes above windshield?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*from a show dis past weekend in vegas*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 02:14 PM~18693070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 01:14 PM~18693070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to trade my ride but i see 54 chevy is the shit nomore trade 
for me going to keep my 54 chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 28 2010, 07:41 PM~18686162
> *if u have a bill of sale n the vin numbers are clean it shouldnt be a problem, if u need help i know a guy that can help u out, all legit.
> *


i will have to go for a bill of sale but thats no big thang and as far as i know the vin is clean let me know how much so i can get the BOS. thanks for your help


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Jun 10 2010, 09:34 PM~17755034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Jun 15 2010, 09:08 PM~17798772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

whats a good site to find the wireing dyagram for this 53 or a book for the car there are a lot of wires that i have no idea where they go and i would like to find parts for the car like a visor, cooler, exc. thanks for all the help


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Sep 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18686254
> *I am working on a 56 chevy truck, anyone know if i can take some leafs off the front to lower a few inches. will it bottom out ?
> *


???


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Sep 28 2010, 06:48 PM~18686254
> *I am working on a 56 chevy truck, anyone know if i can take some leafs off the front to lower a few inches. will it bottom out ?
> *






*yes you can. it will bottom out only if you take out too many leafs.*


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Sep 30 2010, 05:00 PM~18704404
> *yes you can. it will bottom out only if you take out too many leafs.
> *


do you know how many and which one i can remove before having it bottom out?


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

October 9 2010








ANTIOCH – BAY BOMBS --> Cars on the Green Show is taking place at the Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th Street, Antioch (across from Golf and Games). Registration fee is $15 with a $10 (min. value) toy; registration time is 8-11am. All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous. Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

forgot i had a few pics...


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 1 2010, 10:36 AM~18711193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 1 2010, 11:36 AM~18711193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one bad ass wagon, 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks bro it's my lady dad ride


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 1 2010, 05:36 PM~18711193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 48


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 1 2010, 10:36 AM~18711193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

DUKE'S PHX CHAPTER......


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

October 9 2010








ANTIOCH – BAY BOMBS --> Cars on the Green Show is taking place at the Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th Street, Antioch (across from Golf and Games). Registration fee is $15 with a $10 (min. value) toy; registration time is 8-11am. All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous. Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

CHECK OUT MY SIGNATURE I POSTED ALOT OF BOMBS FOR SALE


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Oct 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18779573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Oct 10 2010, 08:48 PM~18779898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

article on the founding of felix chevrolet, los angeles calif

Felix Chevrolet Showroom & Neon Sign
City Council File No. 07-2308 / CHC2006-9335-HCM
WINSLOW B. FELIX (February 12, 1894 – May 31, 1936)
CENSUS GENEALOGY: by Laura Meyers for WAHA
Winslow B. Felix was born in Tucson, Arizona. His birth date, taken from his signed 1917 draft registration, was February 12, 1891. His wife. Ruth Lansdowne Felix was born June 4, 1892 in Missouri, and died July 4, 1984. Their daughter, Alice Felix Moench was born February 9, 1912, and died in Cambria, California on January 21, 2004.


His parents were both born in the Arizona Territory, and were both of Mexican descent (on the Census their parents were born in Mexico). His mother, Adela, was born in 1875, his father was born in 1862 and his name was variously, over the Census years, Winslow Feleppa, Wenseslow Felix, and/or Wencelas, and/or Wenceslado, and/or Wenceslas Over the years he was a dry goods merchant and a grocery store proprietor, always in Tucson. He was a widower by 1920, but some of his many children were still living at home with him, as adults. WHO’S WHO IN L.A. COUNTY 1925-26 (LA Library R920.07941 W628 pg.64)

President of the Winslow B. Felix Company, Distribution of Chevrolet Automobiles 1057 South Olive Street: was formerly salesman for Chevrolet Motor Company of California and later used-car manager for the same company; established his own business at the present location in 1921; his trade-mark of “Felix the Cat” is now well known in this district. Mr. Felix was born at Tucson Arizona, February 12, 1894, where he received his education, was “overseas” for nine months during the World War, in the Tank Corps of the United States Army. He is a member of the Breakfast Club, Los Angeles Athletic, Commercial, Arnama, Advertising, Jonathan, and Optimists Clubs, and the Los Angeles State Chamber of Commerce. He is much interested in horseback riding and polo.
ROAD TRIP WITH HUELL HOWSER (episode #103 “Figueroa Corridor” copyright 2001)

Speaker: Huell Howser
“ We’re getting ready to go to a place I’ve always wondered about. You see it when you drive up and down this street. It’s been here for a long time. Its part of the pop culture of Figueroa. There it is up on the left. The big old sign, Felix the Cat. See it, right up on the left. We’re going to go and find out what Felix is all about. Good Morning.”
Speaker: Darryl Holter (Manager of the Shammas Group and son-in-law of the widow Shammas)
“Huell, how are you?
Speaker: Huell Howser
“How you doing. Your name is?
Speaker: Darryl Holter
“Darryl Holter”
Speaker: Huell Howser
“You’re going to be the Felix The Cat guy for us this morning.”
Speaker: Darryl Holter

“I’m going to tell you the story.”
Speaker: Huell Howser
“This Sign is a landmark here on the side of Figueroa right across from USC. Tell us about the Sign.”
Speaker: Darryl Holter,
“The Sign is a landmark everybody can see it because its so tall. The letters, the F,E,L,I,X, each one is fifteen feet tall. This is a sign that was built when we moved Felix Chevrolet from 11th and Grand down here to this corner in 1955. The Sign was built in 1958. It was designed my an aeronautical engineer from World War II, named Mr. Heath… There’s a whole story and I can give you the background and some photos. Here’s the story; there was a man, Mr. Felix who came here from Tucson and started a Chevrolet dealership in 1921. We believe he was the 1st Mexican American to own a dealership in the LA area. He stated Felix Chevrolet and he became good friends with a man named Pat Sullivan. Pat Sullivan was the designer of Felix the Cat, the cartoon, which started in 1919. Because they were close friends and because Mr. Felix had Felix Chevrolet he was able to use the Cat. The Cat was used all through the 1920’s 30’s and up through the 50’s and 60’s and today. The Cat has always been used in connection with Felix Chevrolet.”
Adapted from “L.A. THEN AND NOW” by Cecilia Rasmussen / L.A. Times – April 3, 2005

Winslow Felix was born in Tucson Arizona in 1894 and came to Los Angeles after fighting in World War I. He sold used cars, then opened his own Chevrolet dealership in 1922. The original dealership, at 11th Street & Olive was in the middle of downtown's "Auto Row," (an auto mall roughly bounded by Figueroa and Broadway, Washington Boulevard and 7th Street).
This was the Jazz Age and Los Angeles was booming. Real estate, the motion picture industry, oil production, underpinned unparalleled growth. Statistically, at least, there was a car in every household and Winslow Felix wanted to ensure that most of them were Chevrolets. His clever marketing gimmicks earned him a statewide reputation. He came up with a "trial purchase plan," which other dealers scrambled to match. If a customer was unhappy after two days with a new car, Felix would refund the purchase price and even offer reimbursement for the money spent on gas. Felix's service manager and brother-in-law, Paul Parsons, made house calls. "We don't wait for the owner to bring it to us," Winslow Felix told a reporter in 1925. "When adjustments are necessary, [Parsons] makes them on the spot."

Winslow Felix helped found the Greater Los Angeles Motorcar Dealers Assn., which rated the performance of new cars and customer satisfaction. He also helped organize the annual Southern California auto shows and sponsored auto races and baseball teams. The dealership also had a three-wheel motorcycle with a hook, battery booster and set of tools. It was an early version of a tow truck; all the rider had to do was hook up the car and tow it back for service. But his most enduring scheme was Felix the Cat. In 1923, the cartoon character was already famous. His image adorned clocks, Christmas ornaments and, once, a balloon in Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. Pat Sullivan the credited creator of the Felix cartoon character was also a friend of Winslow Felix, and gave him permission to use the cartoon as a marketing tool. "All Sullivan wanted was a free car out of the deal," reported Bill Gonzalez (Wilson Felix’s grandson).
Winslow Felix began advertising Felix the Cat at the 11th Annual Auto Show in 1923, picturing the animated feline carrying a briefcase with the Chevrolet logo and the words

"Order Yours from Felix." He also attracted attention of potential buyers by painting the "good luck" feline all over his Chevrolet roadster convertible and driving a giant head of the cat around town in the back seat. Winslow Felix also used the cartoon cat to advertise on the side of mobile libraries, which played music much like Good Humor ice cream trucks. The gimmick reminded children to check out a book and their parents to buy a Felix Chevy.
By 1931, most of the Figueroa frontage had been purchased by other car dealers. Felix moved his headquarters to 12th Street and Grand Avenue, opening a modern three-story office and showroom. Tuning up his sales pitch, he won contracts to supply fleet cars and trucks to various Southland cities. "Company cars with the dealership name were emblazoned in big chrome letters," Gonzalez said. "With spectacular lighting, he made the showroom autos look like jewels sitting in the middle of a jewelry box." In 1934, Gilmore Stadium showcased midget car races Thursday nights, and Felix was there with his cat to sponsor the sport.
Winslow Felix had a colorful personal life, too. His longtime girlfriend was a silent-screen movie star, Lois Wilson, whose credits included the 1923 western epic "The Covered Wagon" and "The Great Gatsby" in 1926. Gradually he began to hobnob with other Hollywood celebrities. He and his wife, Ruth, separated. "But they never divorced," Gonzalez said, "My mother, Alice Felix Moench, was their only child, and she told me that Wilson always treated her like a daughter." Wilson also became godmother to Felix's grandchildren.

Winslow Felix belonged to a carousing outfit from the Los Angeles Athletic Club called the Uplifters Club in Rustic Canyon, which was a favorite stop on the international polo circuit. At the club, money and clout were taken for granted, and polo was at the heart of it all. The club's polo roster eventually included such celebrities as Will Rogers, Walt Disney, Spencer Tracy and Daryl F. Zanuck.
On May 31, 1936, Felix was playing in a polo match on the Freebooters team against the Riviera Blues at the Riviera Country Club. Minutes into the hotly contested match, Felix's horse collided with Reginald "Snowy" Baker's mount, throwing both riders to the ground. Baker ignored injuries to his head and shoulder to get himself and Felix off the field before they were trampled. Baker went back to the game while Felix was rushed to the hospital, where he died the next day of a head injury. He was 42.

His widow, Ruth took over the business, which defied General Motors' policy against women running dealerships. But although she was the owner, she was merely a figurehead. "Claude Craig was the company controller, who my grandfather called 'Old Eagle Eye' because he was so clever with numbers," Gonzalez said. "He was the one who really ran the company. "When Craig died in 1955, Ruth Felix sold the business for $675,000 to used-car salesman Nickolas N. Shammas.

In 1958, Shammas moved the Felix dealership to its present site on Figueroa near the newly opened Harbor Freeway. On top, he erected a giant neon sign of the black cat with huge white eyes, grinning over the Figueroa corridor. The Felix dealership became the linchpin of an empire that eventually included seven automobile dealerships under Felix Cadillac-Chevrolet and the Downtown L.A. Motors banner.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Oct 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18779573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this ride is sick looks dead on like a fleetline!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Need some help from the bomb-experts on LIL.

Im working on a project and I need some info on theese cars:
I know theyre all Chevys, but what year and model are they?





































Any help is much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

38 chevy 4dr master deluxe,52 chevy or 53 5 window truck, 48 fleetline 2dr


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 22 2010, 01:19 AM~18873724
> *38 chevy 4dr master deluxe,52 chevy or 53 5 window truck, 48 fleetline 2dr
> *


Thanks alot! :thumbsup: 
I think the first truck is a 53, uncertain of the blue one...


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18877118
> *Thanks alot!  :thumbsup:
> I think the first truck is a 53, uncertain of the blue one...
> *


for sure the first truck is a 53, based on lic plate tab and the blue one could be a 51 52 or 53, the doors changed to wing window style in 51. assuming doors werent swapped. either way close enough 51-53.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 22 2010, 04:51 PM~18879396
> *for sure the first truck is a 53, based on lic plate tab and the blue one could be a 51 52 or 53, the doors changed to wing window style in 51. assuming doors werent swapped. either way close enough 51-53.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 18 2010, 02:59 PM~18842919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azzz!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Dec 1 2004, 02:01 PM~2465312
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup fam  
i looking for 1940 chevy front bumper guard like that.anyone get that for sale ?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 2 2010, 07:18 PM~18473197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dig the trim on this car, interesting. i have a boatload of pumps like that in my attic, got them off old forklifts, nice usage here.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 22 2010, 05:29 PM~18883471
> *sup fam
> i looking for 1940 chevy front bumper guard like that.anyone get that for sale ?
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Oct 1 2010, 11:49 AM~18710883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: i just got this needs some work


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 23 2010, 01:36 PM~18888763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  Now that's a drive way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 28 2010, 02:57 PM~18683804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got him!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dukes car show


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

found this on youtube,i just had 2post it in here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CQfom3ceCk&feature=related


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 22 2010, 04:22 PM~18882589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

WHATZ UP OUT THERE.... IM LOOKIN FOR 46 FLEETMASTER 2DR PARTS.... STAINLESS MOLDINGS TRIM PEBBLE SHIELD LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT THANKZ


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Oct 24 2010, 08:16 PM~18897500
> *dukes car show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Oct 23 2010, 10:41 PM~18891437
> *Looks like you got him!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Oct 25 2010, 03:16 AM~18897500
> *dukes car show
> 
> 
> ...


damm great turn out wish i would of knew about it i would of went


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 22 2010, 07:51 AM~18879396
> *for sure the first truck is a 53, based on lic plate tab and the blue one could be a 51 52 or 53, the doors changed to wing window style in 51. assuming doors werent swapped. either way close enough 51-53.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Oct 23 2010, 07:55 PM~18890636
> *:biggrin: i just got this needs some work
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: clean 51. don't really see a lot of hardtops around.


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

i have one :biggrin:


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 23 2010, 02:36 PM~18888763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad-ass set of bombas right there!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 29 2010, 10:24 AM~18940128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Oct 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18914641
> *:thumbsup: clean 51. don't really see a lot of hardtops around.
> *


Fiddy homie


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 29 2010, 10:24 AM~18940128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mr rudy


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

:worship:


> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 29 2010, 11:24 AM~18940128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL & STUNNING!


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

tHANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

damn, almost got me  bidded on this, fell asleep and lost. then i got second chance offered 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...SCO:MOTORS:1123

something that rare would be rare for the same buyer to have 2 of them so i got suspicious and checked his feedback and clicked on feedback as a buyer and clicked on everything he won. look at that item, then look at these

so far in his feedback hes got 3 of these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...31008&viewitem=

used these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%253D&viewitem=

along with these, led's didnt exist in the 40s but his topper has one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%253D&viewitem=

its all there, heres his feedback page

http://feedback.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBa...FeedbackAsBuyer

he got this guy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320608416709

this guy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320604078275

and this guy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320597327655

im not hating, i dont sell toppers or even sell on ebay as much anymore. i got money, dont need to take it out of anyone elses pockets so thats not the issue. its just not right, post it as custom license plate topper, not og 1940s topper. its not even a topper its a visor clip. just not right cause i see how much these other guys paid that much for and im sure if they found out they would have wished they had known earlier and would be thanking me along with anyone else that would be fooled later. now what they paid hundreds for and thought was rare is now as common as a repop safety star and ull see about 4 or 5 of the same one at shows. its just not right


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 29 2010, 02:07 PM~18940784
> *Fiddy homie
> *


 :thumbsup: side trim probably threw him off.


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 29 2010, 11:24 AM~18940128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some bad ass rides!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

This Wood Is Getting Build Right I will post more picture as it completed :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Rudy munoz Royal Cruisers Union City Ca


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Oct 31 2010, 12:44 PM~18952785
> *damn, almost got me    bidded on this, fell asleep and lost. then i got second chance offered
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...SCO:MOTORS:1123
> ...


good looking out!
what about that guy on fleabay selling those KRAGEN black compasses with a re-popped bowtie on them, selling them as real GM ones,,,,,,guys are buying them at 400 bucks each, thinking there buying a DINSMORE, instead there getting a KRAGEN
or the the guy selling re-popped FELIX CHEVROLET plate frames, stating that they are old originals, wanting a grip, then you see the source selling them for 25 bucks each. your always going to have the scammers triying to make a dollar out 15 cents!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, first auction I thank god I lost. When the auction ended I was with my girl at the movies I forgot about it. But yea I got suspicious when he second chance offered me, I thought something that rare it b hard for someone to have more than one. 

I'm not hating on the guy, but post it for what it is and don't make your money off tricking and lieing to others about what it is, that's what I thougt was wrong and not right. He got 3 guys so far, one guy for 450. If he reads this thread, I'm sure he won't be happy that's for sure. More than that I'm sure they though they had a real gem, Rare part and they don't. Hope this helps others from being fooled


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Something good came out of it, now we can make our own  or use the marble reflectors and led lights he used and got off ebay to put it on other toppers


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

my first car 41 chevy special deluxe


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 2 2010, 03:45 AM~18965226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!! thats a good find right there! :0 is that from around santa maria area? there is one up in san luis that ive been keeping an eye on but the owner dosent want to part with it


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats ride is nice bro :worship:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Nov 3 2010, 07:27 AM~18974187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Nov 2 2010, 06:55 PM~18970323
> *Something good came out of it, now we can make our own    or use the marble reflectors and led lights he used and got off ebay to put it on other toppers
> *


you got to admit, he did a good job making it look old.
i was watchng it too, he was pretty clever to come up with the idea, but i agree with you, call it a custom topper.
but scammers can`t tell the truth can they.
you ought to make one and list it, and blow the cover off his hustle


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 3 2010, 08:46 AM~18975060
> *you got to admit, he did a good job making it look old.
> i was watchng it too, he was pretty clever to come up with the idea, but i agree with you, call it a custom topper.
> but scammers can`t tell the truth can they.
> ...


thanks for the idea, i am. but ill post it buy it now for 30 bucks shipped. watch


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Nov 3 2010, 11:24 AM~18975331
> *thanks for the idea, i am. but ill post it buy it now for 30 bucks shipped. watch
> *


copy his pics, and tell how you made it,,,,,,,
you have to give this guy some credit, look atwhat he has bought, he`s purchased allot of items on "how to make money online" he bought 30 recipes on beef jerky,,,,i`m going to back and see if i can get that too. hey, he might be the next online jerky king


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 3 2010, 10:03 AM~18975644
> *copy his pics, and tell how you made it,,,,,,,
> you have to give this guy some credit, look atwhat he has bought, he`s purchased allot of items on "how to make money online"  he bought 30 recipes on beef jerky,,,,i`m going to back and see if i can get that too. hey, he might be the next online jerky king
> *


Yea he's got some off the wall buys, I went throug them all. Guys got big plans ahead of him.. He's going to start selling jerky calling it genuine bigfoot turds


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Nov 3 2010, 05:13 PM~18977885
> *Yea he's got some off the wall buys, I went throug them all. Guys got big plans ahead of him.. He's going to start selling jerky calling it genuine bigfoot turds
> *


"SEASONED" BIG FOOT TURDS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 3 2010, 04:32 PM~18978044
> *"SEASONED" BIG FOOT TURDS :biggrin:
> *



so whats his screen name? so we all dong get scamed by this dude? fuck him..put him on blast ese


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Nov 3 2010, 08:27 AM~18974187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*:worship: PURE SICKNESS! LOVE IT!  *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone no about vin nuber for 1949 or 50 chevy 
my vin has on it 6hj-d 6352 the told me it was a 49 but not sure can i get some help please


----------



## cisco707 (Aug 20, 2010)

my 47' i know she needs a paint job but here are some pix


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cisco707_@Nov 7 2010, 11:35 PM~19009610
> *my 47' i know she needs a paint job but here are some pix
> 
> 
> ...


nice 47


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firme48_@Nov 6 2010, 02:41 PM~19001996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cisco707_@Nov 7 2010, 05:35 PM~19009610
> *my 47' i know she needs a paint job but here are some pix
> 
> 
> ...


nice 47! u from a club?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cisco707_@Nov 7 2010, 03:35 PM~19009610
> *my 47' i know she needs a paint job but here are some pix
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz bro.....what size of tire is it??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Nov 4 2010, 12:51 PM~18985649
> *so whats his screen name? so we all dong get scamed by this dude? fuck him..put him on blast ese
> *


stunts13, hes got another one up that ends soon but from the look of the price so far it looks like everyone got wise to him

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Antique-car...=item4aa613d96f


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

would like to ask some advice. I recently got a 53 chevy, been sitting here doing some work on it, body getting a motor and tranz. Anyhow sitting at home yesterday i get a knock on the door, a lady is standing there asking if i want to sell the car, she says it used to be her brothers but he is dead now and would like to have the car cause of the memories it holds. should i sell it to her or say the hell with that crap and keep it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 8 2010, 12:57 PM~19015969
> *  :biggrin:
> *


putainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ZERIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup yall?? any info on rebuilding a steering box??? 1952. thx!! pm with info?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firme48_@Nov 6 2010, 02:41 PM~19001996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Wasn't expecting to see THAT when I scrolled down! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cisco707 (Aug 20, 2010)

before i slapped the 5.60s


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cisco707_@Nov 9 2010, 02:34 AM~19023266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cisco707_@Nov 9 2010, 03:34 AM~19023266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Awesome find bro!  *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

this is a pic someone photoshopped of my buddys 42 at the TRAFFIC show this last weekend...BADD ASS PIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That thing is beautiful... :wow:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 3 2010, 07:14 AM~18974134
> *DAMN!!!! thats a good find right there!  :0  is that from around santa maria area? there is one up in san luis that ive been keeping an eye on but the owner dosent want to part with it
> *


THANKS YEA HE HAS 2 1947 CHEVROLET WOODYS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 06:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Nov 9 2010, 04:54 PM~19028359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: I SECOND THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## cisco707 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE BOMB BUILDERS..... JUST THOUGHT ID THROW IT OUT THERE I HAVE A CHROME FEDERAL SIREN FOR SALE IM TRYING TO POST PICS IM LOCATED IN THE SACRAMENTO CALI AREA THANKZ.....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## THE CUT MASTER (Feb 9, 2007)

[/img]ttp://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u275/joromero4/joromero4/Ebay171.jpg[/img]







made to lay


----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SWEEET!!!!


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1942 is my year! that1 is 2 cleen!


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 06:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SICK!*


----------



## mr.unique87 (Apr 5, 2010)

D


> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one bad ass ride


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

37-39 CHEVY 4DR VENTSHADES. POLISHED STAINLESS COPIED OFF NOS SET. LAST ONES.

$500.00 obo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats the best rear end to use to get rid of torque tub and still kepp 6 lug wheels in a 48 fleetmaster??


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2010, 09:25 PM~19098216
> *Whats the best rear end to use to get rid of torque tub and still kepp 6 lug wheels in a 48 fleetmaster??
> *


???????????


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Nov 17 2010, 03:24 PM~19094075
> *37-39 CHEVY 4DR VENTSHADES. POLISHED STAINLESS COPIED OFF NOS SET. LAST ONES.
> 
> $500.00 obo
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2010, 12:59 AM~19116084
> *???????????
> *


toyota


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 20 2010, 10:54 AM~19117251
> *toyota
> *


toyota will work? can you run 7 in reverse wheel with that rear end?


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 20 2010, 10:07 AM~19117339
> *toyota will work? can you run 7 in reverse wheel with that rear end?
> *


im not 100% sure.you would have to measure the rear end.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I know this isn't tech, but wondering if any of you can help me out? I recently bagged my 50 & now when I come to a stop the car wants to turn off if it's bouncy. It's starving for fuel. If I give more gas it's cool. I filled the tank up so I don't think it's the sending unit. Maybe the carb floats??? I let it run in the driveway & pushed the back bumper up & down & it does it then too. Ran fine before the bags. Anyone else had this problem or have any info or tips? Straight 6 with single 1 bbl carb. Thanks in advance homies


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:32 PM~19140151
> *I know this isn't tech, but wondering if any of you can help me out? I recently bagged my 50 & now when I come to a stop the car wants to turn off if it's bouncy. It's starving for fuel. If I give more gas it's cool. I filled the tank up so I don't think it's the sending unit. Maybe the carb floats??? I let it run in the driveway & pushed the back bumper up & down & it does it then too. Ran fine before the bags. Anyone else had this problem or have any info or tips? Straight 6 with single 1 bbl carb. Thanks in advance homies
> *


ok dont know if this goes with a single 1bbl carb, but on impalas with hydraulics when you hit bumps too hard or bounces too hard the fuel in the little fuel tub rocks like if you were standing holding a plastic cup full of beer to the top and it pours out over the side when you bounce or rock. its not the floater completely, altho it is in part as it bounces along with the fluid and slows/speeds/stops amount of gas it takes in. well when it pours out in the carb from a hard bounce or bump, it pours down the carb throat which usually is alot that pours out and floods the cylinders and shuts off. another thing that happens and is probly happening to yours is that the fuel pours down the carb but not enough to flood it but makes the bowl fuel low, which needs to fill again to the top to get the gas going and thats why when you hit the gas it keeps it from stalling because you push more gas back in quicker. this is mostly the possibility other than the floater causing the problem. but like i said the floater can cause that too when it moves up and down too hard itll cause it to flood too. for impalas the problem is solved with a holley carb made especially for lowriders that keeps this from happening even if youre hopping while youre driving or you drive with your front or back high

http://www.holley.com/HolleyNews/article.asp?ID=21

since you have a 1bbl carb, i dont know how else youd solve your problem cause im not too familiar with them, but know its not too common unless it really really bounces alot cause i know guys with bombs and airbags and they never had this problem. so you might just have a very sensitive carb and replacing it would solve that problem. try going to a carb shop like brothers in ontario and before you buy have them swap it really quick then see if it does it again. if so, to swap it for yours is only 85 bucks


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Nov 23 2010, 02:00 AM~19140319
> *ok dont know if this goes with a single 1bbl carb, but on impalas with hydraulics when you hit bumps too hard or bounces too hard the fuel in the little fuel tub rocks like if you were standing holding a plastic cup full of beer to the top and it pours out over the side when you bounce or rock. its not the floater completely, altho it is in part as it bounces along with the fluid and slows/speeds/stops amount of gas it takes in. well when it pours out in the carb from a hard bounce or bump, it pours down the carb throat which usually is alot that pours out and floods the cylinders and shuts off. another thing that happens and is probly happening to yours is that the fuel pours down the carb but not enough to flood it but makes the bowl fuel low, which needs to fill again to the top to get the gas going and thats why when you hit the gas it keeps it from stalling because you push more gas back in quicker. this is mostly the possibility other than the floater causing the problem. but like i said the floater can cause that too when it moves up and down too hard itll cause it to flood too. for impalas the problem is solved with a holley carb made especially for lowriders that keeps this from happening even if youre hopping while youre driving or you drive with your front or back high
> 
> http://www.holley.com/HolleyNews/article.asp?ID=21
> ...


thanks for the info Homie! Yea I just bought this restored carb before I put the bags on. Maybe it needs some adjusting? It's not that bouncy, just pushing on the bumper some makes it do it? :dunno:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone have pics of a original straight axel with hydros or bags .I want to hook up my 56 but im clueless on if it will work or if i have to do a camero frame. i would rather stay with straight axel


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest 42's i have ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 16 2004, 12:04 AM~1955962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got more pix of this one?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my pops ride


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

1939 money problems


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Sep 29 2010, 08:59 PM~18697505
> *
> *


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Nov 26 2010, 09:03 AM~19167893
> *anyone have pics of a original straight axel with hydros or bags .I want to hook up my 56 but im clueless on if it will work or if i have to do a camero frame. i would rather stay with straight axel
> *


 :dunno: anyone


----------



## THE CUT MASTER (Feb 9, 2007)

if your asking regarding a chevy truck the bag or coil would be mounted on the axel in the engine conpartment and make a small bridge off the frame side mount to the top of the bag or for the cut out.


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

This is mine, 53 Olds Chop Top

Its a 2 door conversion, use to be a 4 door


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Royal Cruisers CC


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:58 AM~19208757
> *Royal Cruisers CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

firme pics keola


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 1 2010, 05:46 PM~19212850
> *firme pics keola
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKES


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> > DUKES
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> > DUKES


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

have some vent shades for sale for a 1951 gm,oldsmobile, 4 door car!! Brand new in the NOS box $125 pm me if intrested !!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 03:08 PM~19211606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2010, 09:37 AM~19271293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ MI LATIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Dec 8 2010, 10:54 AM~19271417
> *BAD AZZ MI LATIN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2010, 09:37 AM~19271293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U need to slap a visor on that ASAP!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Dec 8 2010, 12:33 PM~19272118
> *U need to slap a visor on that ASAP!! :biggrin:
> *


Got one from nesto, dropping it off to slo tonight so he can get it ready and put it on :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2010, 10:37 AM~19271293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OLDIE'S C C REPIN HARD AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW IN INDIO!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 02:48 PM~19274277
> *OLDIE'S C C  REPIN HARD AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW IN INDIO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 02:48 PM~19274277
> *OLDIE'S C C  REPIN HARD AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW IN INDIO!
> 
> 
> ...


amazing ride!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 04:48 PM~19274277
> *OLDIE'S C C  REPIN HARD AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW IN INDIO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 01:48 PM~19274277
> *OLDIE'S C C  REPIN HARD AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW IN INDIO!
> 
> 
> ...


*FIRME!  *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2010, 11:45 AM~19272201
> *Got one from nesto, dropping it off  to slo tonight so he can get it ready and put it on  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 12 2010, 12:16 AM~19304687
> *:h5:
> *


wasn't ready on time but he's getting down on it.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

my 39 chevy coming out of East Oakland Northern Cali :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Dec 17 2010, 08:31 PM~19356336
> *
> *


this is the shit right there!
you gonna run them tru rays?


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Dec 17 2010, 09:31 PM~19356336
> *
> *


Very NICE! :0 
Is that a kandy?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

yes i am running the true rays an is a candy with a purple base coat


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bomber_@Dec 17 2010, 07:48 PM~19356481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good BIG HAPPY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Dec 18 2010, 12:41 AM~19358385
> *yes  i am running the true rays an is a candy  with a purple base coat
> *


PURPLE TO DARKEN IT? LESS COATS OF THE RED CANDY?
ON THE 1 CORNER IT LOOKS LIKE A GOLD BASE, BUT YOU COATED IT PURPLE BASE HUH?
I`M A DUKE, WE ARE MORE ON THE OG SIDE
BUT THE VIEJITOS STYLE I LIKE, YOU GUYS DO MORE THAN JUST BUILD THEM STOCK.! YOU GUYS TAKE MORE CHANCES WITH 2 TONES, AND DIFFERENT COLORS
LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 16 2010, 10:34 PM~19348330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 12:07 PM~19362615
> *PURPLE TO DARKEN IT? LESS COATS OF THE RED CANDY?
> ON THE 1 CORNER IT LOOKS LIKE A GOLD BASE, BUT YOU COATED IT PURPLE BASE HUH?
> I`M A DUKE, WE ARE MORE ON THE OG SIDE
> ...


purple base coat on a consantrated orange candy an gold ice pearl on the fenders running boards and visor and the spare tire on the back thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 18 2010, 07:14 PM~19362666
> *bad ass ride
> *


x2


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> DUKES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG53_@Dec 24 2010, 12:25 AM~19408784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 27 2010, 07:12 PM~19433453
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2010, 06:22 PM~19433907
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ooooooooooh


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

here's mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

not mine but @ my pad on a friday


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

not sure if i ever posted these....o-well


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Dec 28 2010, 08:41 AM~19438797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Dec 28 2010, 03:34 PM~19438776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im starting to like them skinny whites more than the fat white walls


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

ALL THOSE BOMBS LINED UP DIDNT JOE EPSTIEN HAVE A HAND IN BUILDING THEM...INFAMOUS DID YOU GET A PIC OF THAT HELMET WITH THE BROWN TOP/LIGHT GREEN BOTTOM?


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

TOGETHER C.C. (chicago)


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

TOGETHER C.C. (CHICAGO)


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MI BOMBITA DEL 50.







 THIS IS A FUN CAR TO DRIVE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I got a few pics of my Bombs so let start off with this one. My 48 Fleetline now rocking the calles of Japan and my 47 Fleetline "El Duran" and my Trokita in the back ground representing the big "T".</span>*


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omarrod48_@Jan 2 2011, 09:02 PM~19486196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jan 1 2011, 09:08 PM~19477930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

ANYONE EVER USE A CAMERO SUB FRAME ON A 56 CHEVY TRUCK. NOT SURE IF I SHOULD


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Some of the Homies Cars.....

Dead eye
and Los Pansones kustomz


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anyone recognize these spots


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 03:57 PM~19483429
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I got a few pics of my Bombs so let start off with this one.  My 48 Fleetline now rocking the calles of Japan and my 47 Fleetline "El Duran" and my Trokita in the back ground representing the big "T".</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anymore pics of this one?


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Dec 31 2010, 06:14 PM~19470471
> *ALL THOSE BOMBS LINED UP DIDNT JOE EPSTIEN HAVE A HAND IN BUILDING THEM...INFAMOUS DID YOU GET A PIC OF THAT HELMET WITH THE BROWN TOP/LIGHT GREEN BOTTOM?
> *


these were the only ones i took of this...it was a real clean!.....Manuel


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 7 2011, 03:28 PM~19532945
> *these were the only ones i took of this...it was a real clean!.....Manuel
> 
> 
> ...



the detail on this car is awesome...my goal is to build bombs like this!


----------



## BOSS_HOGG (Dec 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 7 2011, 10:28 PM~19532945
> *these were the only ones i took of this...it was a real clean!.....Manuel
> 
> 
> ...


thats a baddas 48,looks nice


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOSS_HOGG_@Jan 8 2011, 12:08 PM~19540603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Home sweet home


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 6 2011, 02:06 PM~19522305
> *anymore pics of this one?
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!!!!!!![/I][/SIZE]


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put some stuff up for auction

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/gallo*48/m.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB 70'S AND NOW


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=BOSS_HOGG,Jan 8 2011, 02:08 PM~19540603]












































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 1948 (Oct 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>just a few more of my Bombs. My first Bomb a 53 Bel Air, my 47 "El Duran", my lite yellow 49 Fleetline and my 48 Fleetline. On the tow truck heading for the docks and then off to Japan. My other 48 is a Style Master. Last but not least again "El Duran".</span>


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SOME PICS I'VE TAKEN OF SOME BOMBS.

































I'LL DOWNLOAD SOME MORE IF YOU GUYS WANT.! 
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a ? for al you O.G. builders i got a 52 235 in my 52 right now and am going to be swaping it out for a newer rebuilt 59 235 my ? is will my dist. from the 52 fit and work in the 59 motor??? thanks for any and all info


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 23 2011, 10:22 PM~19679314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ BOMB SQUAD!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jan 31 2011, 12:24 PM~19746164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

before bombs


> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/quote


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@Feb 1 2011, 12:54 PM~19756850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

is it possible to convert a floor shift 3 speed on a 235 inline to a coulum shift?
would love to know :biggrin: 
and what is need to do so?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Feb 1 2011, 10:06 PM~19762898
> *is it possible to convert a floor shift 3 speed on a 235 inline to a coulum shift?
> would love to know :biggrin:
> and what is need to do so?
> *


change your linkage from floor to column


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

53 from vegas busting out soon


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

nice rides


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Bump for da Bombs.................


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 18 2011, 09:01 PM~19635446
> *SOME PICS I'VE TAKEN OF SOME BOMBS.
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 02:50 PM~19778498
> *    :wow:
> *


ol gangsta shit right there!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 05:53 PM~19739356
> *i got a ? for al you O.G. builders  i got a 52 235 in my 52 right now and am going to be swaping it out for a newer rebuilt 59 235 my ? is will my dist. from the 52 fit and work in the 59 motor??? thanks for any and all info
> *


*
if it is the original 235 babbit motor that came with powerglide cars,no.*


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: BARN FIND


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: LETS SEE SOME 41 4 DOORS!!!!


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

veteranos dallas tx


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some nice bombs like them displays


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

EL COMPA OSCAR SOLANO


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 4 2011, 01:25 PM~19787293
> *
> if it is the original 235 babbit motor that came with powerglide cars,no.
> *


Whats up homie, check out el flaco! :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 8 2011, 08:32 AM~19816970
> *Whats up homie, check out el flaco! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 8 2011, 08:32 AM~19816970
> *Whats up homie, check out el flaco! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Feb 6 2011, 10:21 PM~19804461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!! I LIKE THAT 40 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Feb 6 2011, 09:21 PM~19804461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :run: :worship:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 8 2011, 07:19 PM~19821684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19770168
> *53 from vegas busting out soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19770168
> *53 from vegas busting out soon
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 8 2011, 09:19 PM~19821684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good blake, thanks for coming over and hanging out couple weekends ago. we'll do it again soon.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

I just wanted to post a few old picture's of my 48 from the past. Bedrockcc


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

BOMB T'S 15.00 3.00 SHIPPING CALL 408-849-6484 WHILE SUPPLIES LAST


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 04:26 PM~19829076
> *looking good blake, thanks for coming over and hanging out couple weekends ago.  we'll do it again soon.
> *


----------



## FastFleetline (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Feb 6 2011, 09:21 PM~19804461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What Color Gray is the Four Door????????
:uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Feb 10 2011, 07:27 PM~19839461
> *BOMB T'S 15.00 3.00 SHIPPING  CALL 408-849-6484 WHILE SUPPLIES LAST
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

its not gray its tint green and light biege one of those colors that u have to see in person to see the true color.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWDMxTwCoj8


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 14 2011, 03:25 PM~19868542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Feb 14 2011, 07:20 PM~19870653
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWDMxTwCoj8
> *


FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Feb 14 2011, 07:46 PM~19870260
> *its not gray its tint green and light biege one of those colors that u have to see in person to see the true color.
> *


thank you for the infor, Keep in touch let me know when cars show are going on in Dallas 
OLDMAN RUDY

VIEJITOS CHAPTER OKLAHOMA CITY
 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

" JOEYS 52 CHEVY" TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

" TOGETHER C.C. BOMBS FROM CHICAGO"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 20 2011, 10:17 PM~19919740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 50


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

just built this for a homie


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Feb 21 2011, 12:22 AM~19920386
> *just built this for a homie
> 
> 
> ...


NIEC COLOR COMBO!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1939 CHEVROLET DELUXE HOOD ORNAMENT FOR SALE TAKE BEST OFFER MISSING PLASTIC YOU CAN GET THE PLASTIC INSERT FOR 17.00 THREW CHEVY'S OF THE 40'S GIVE ME A PM OR CALL ME @ 805-409-5330


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I just pick up this 41, not bad for $1000


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

bronx bomber coming soon!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 20 2011, 10:46 PM~19920599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 06:02 PM~19770168
> *53 from vegas busting out soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 16 2010, 08:34 PM~19348330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful Rag, where are you located if i could ask?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Does any body know where to find odd or special hardware? I have these eccentric bolts that align my bumper that look like carriage bolts but with a hex head. I'm probably going to end up cleaning these with a die and getting new washers and nuts for them but would love to replace them


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw these are the good ones out of my parts car


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is angel from martinez-restoration seeing if we can get those bad ass bomb's out for a benefit car show on march 27,2011, thank you


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 3 2011, 02:58 PM~19778953
> *ol gangsta shit right there!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

bombs away !!!!sharktank reppin!!!!!raza comes first!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetmstr48wssj_@Feb 24 2011, 06:53 PM~19953591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO GET STARTED ON MY PANEL....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT FOR THE BOMBS


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

WHo makes replacement sheetmetal for 1947 Chevy cars? Need new floor pans and inner rocker panels.. Thanks,James


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 20 2011, 11:46 PM~19920599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetmstr48wssj_@Feb 24 2011, 06:53 PM~19953591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 3 2011, 07:48 PM~20009315
> *
> *



Qvo George :biggrin:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulloa49_@Feb 22 2011, 10:00 AM~19932171
> *Beautiful Rag, where are you located if i could ask?
> *


FRESNO CALI


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

53-54 Chevrolet 2dr and 4dr sedan visor $530 plus shipping


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

LET'S SEE WHATS OUT THERE,MONEY WISE OR OTHER BOMBS. TESTING THE WATERS. FOR SALE OR TRADE, BUT IF YOU WANT TO TO TRADE IT HAS TO BE A CHEVY AND IT WOULD HAVE TO BE 30'S OR MAYBE 40'S IN THE SAME CONDITION. 1950 FLEETLINE, 235 W/3-SPEED ON THE COLUMN, NEW 670-15 WHITEWALLS, NEW INTERIOR, FULLY ACCESORIZED. PAINT IS NOT SHOW,ITS FEW YEARS OLD. FENTON HEADERS W/ STRAIGHT PIPES. EVERYTHING WORKS LIGHTS FRONT AND REAR ,DASH LIGHTS,CLOCK WORKS,GAS GAUGE WORKS,BLINKERS,SIGNALS,HIGH BEAMS,FOGS ,ECT. ASKING $15,500 AND OPEN TO OFFERS. U CAN CALL ME AT (510) 455-6336 FOR MORE INFO.




















































































Here's a clip of what it sounds like!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:34 PM~19348330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car bad ass


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Mar 6 2011, 05:20 PM~20029892
> *LET'S SEE WHATS OUT THERE,MONEY WISE OR OTHER BOMBS. TESTING THE WATERS. FOR SALE OR TRADE, BUT IF YOU WANT TO TO TRADE IT HAS TO BE A CHEVY AND IT WOULD HAVE TO BE 30'S OR MAYBE 40'S IN THE SAME CONDITION.  1950 FLEETLINE, 235 W/3-SPEED ON THE COLUMN, NEW 670-15 WHITEWALLS, NEW INTERIOR, FULLY ACCESORIZED. PAINT IS NOT SHOW,ITS FEW YEARS OLD. FENTON HEADERS W/ STRAIGHT PIPES. EVERYTHING WORKS LIGHTS FRONT AND REAR ,DASH LIGHTS,CLOCK WORKS,GAS GAUGE WORKS,BLINKERS,SIGNALS,HIGH BEAMS,FOGS ,ECT.  ASKING  $15,500 AND OPEN TO OFFERS. U CAN CALL ME AT (510) 455-6336 FOR MORE INFO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Santa Clara Co. Chapter  :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

My new toy.
:biggrin:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Mar 18 2011, 08:09 PM~20125276
> *My new toy.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  i was ganna get that car too but shipping was crazy!! congrars bro its a clean ride!! some skirts and lower the ass and that thing will look bad ass!!!!!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Mar 18 2011, 10:20 PM~20125360
> *  i was ganna get that car too but shipping was crazy!! congrars bro its a clean ride!! some skirts and lower the ass and that thing will look bad ass!!!!!
> *


:yes:

Thanks bro. I drove from Chicago to pick it up. 
I lost the visor on the way back home though.  I hopin the uhaul insurance I payed for will cover it. :x:
If not Ill just have to get another myself. Gotta touch up a few spots in the paint and convert it over to 12 volt. Other than that, probably just cruise it like that this year, and break it down over next winter for an over haul.


----------



## FastFleetline (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

1942 CHEVY


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my bronx bomber coming out of bronx, ny


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 23 2011, 06:21 PM~19943630
> *Does any body know where to find odd or special hardware? I have these eccentric bolts that align my bumper that  look like carriage bolts but with a hex head. I'm probably going to end up cleaning these with a die and getting new washers and nuts for them but would love to replace them
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS A PLACE UP HERE IN BARTOW THAT MAKES BOLTS. ILL TRY AND GET YA A NUMBER AND ADRESS IF YOU WANNA CALL THEM


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Mar 18 2011, 07:09 PM~20125276
> *My new toy.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

From the 'mild to wild' show up here in Puyallup Washington


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Wsup homies. Nice rides in this thread.
This is a '48 Buick I had for a few years. I got it in pieces but the body was really clean, from Trinidad California. I sold it last year and still regret it.



















My '40: La Sancha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63SAL951 (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

_Rippin Pippas and Lightin Sirens in a Calle Near You !!!!_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ViejitoS_Chicago+Apr 4 2011, 05:04 PM~20258242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

MY DAD'S 1948 FLEETLINE.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> before bombs
> 
> 
> > :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

Our cars:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2322680819.html

*$6500 CASH PRICED TO SELL QUICK (IF YOU STILL HAVE YOUR INCOME TAX CHECK LOL)

IF IT DOESN'T SELL BY SATURDAY 16TH OF APRIL, IT'S OFF THE MARKET AND SENDING IT OFF TO GET REPAINTED TWO TONE. PLEASE DON'T WASTE MY TIME IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE CASH, I ALREADY HAD SOMEONE SEND ME 1/2 CASH AND ASK FOR IT BACK SINCE HIS WIFE GOT ON HIS A$$. I MADE SOME MONEY OFF HIM FOR WASTING MY TIME.*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2011, 11:13 AM~20328024
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2322680819.html
> 
> ===SOLD===*[/i]


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 3 2011, 04:43 PM~20249585
> *my bronx bomber coming out of bronx, ny
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:30 AM~20337307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:22 AM~20337264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice bomba u got moose


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice cars and good pics :h5:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> is this the same truck  :worship:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Mar 19 2011, 07:08 AM~20127495
> *:yes:
> 
> Thanks bro.  I drove from Chicago to pick it up.
> ...



:0 i learned that lesson too always take off ur visor when trailering it!!! lol my visor didnt fly it broke the brackets!! nice ride tho bro!


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT



> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2011, 10:05 AM~20380838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2011, 12:05 PM~20380838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Where did you get the sunvisor for the "56 Ford ? PM me info, please.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Apr 20 2011, 11:17 PM~20386432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS 1939????????
 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Apr 21 2011, 11:39 AM~20389433
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS 1939????????
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



This car is badd ass


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150596618589


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jan 19 2004, 12:39 AM~1538262
> *
> *


 :wow: uffin: :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Do anyone have pix of Mister Cartoon's bomb?


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Royal Cruisers CC


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Apr 20 2011, 10:21 PM~20386474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
those OG crossbars with pinner whites are bad ass*


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Apr 20 2011, 11:06 PM~20386774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Viva Cesar chavez huelga bird Topper

i have these for sale $20 for polished Stainless and $15 for bare metal. 408-206-1467 or pm


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

1937 Right hand drive.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20482936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put up on auction if anyone is interested, very unique

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Aer...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 4 2011, 10:00 AM~20482641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: too clean!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 5 2011, 07:21 AM~20488936
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: too clean!!!!
> *


Thanks..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 4 2011, 09:55 AM~20482936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 4 2011, 09:55 AM~20482936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=53CHEVY'S,May 3 2011, 08:21 AM~20473987]









.
 Don't forget to come hang out this Friday at Pizza Jacks. Then we can all take a cruise downtown.
.
[/quote]
:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 27 2011, 01:00 PM~20431790
> *Do anyone have pix of Mister Cartoon's bomb?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 5 2011, 10:07 PM~20495015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 10:54 AM~20514022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20482936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

X46


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 4 2011, 07:14 PM~20486758
> *put up on auction if anyone is interested, very unique
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Aer...sQ5fAccessories
> *


last day, good deal so far


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

1937 El Jefe's Bomb- _*StreetKingz Squad*_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 3 2011, 03:50 PM~20477652
> *1937 Right hand drive.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cisco707 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICK CITY C.C_@Jan 6 2007, 09:59 PM~6921914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PIX OF THIS ONE........... :nicoderm:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Apr 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20386602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

STR8 OUT THE 818 HOMIES!!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

TTMFT for the Bombs.....................


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@May 23 2011, 03:46 AM~20608650
> *TTMFT for the Bombs.....................
> 
> 
> ...


x512


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19028359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucken bass much props!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 24 2011, 11:26 AM~20618256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: like that


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 27 2011, 01:42 PM~20641498
> *:biggrin: like that
> *


Thanks..


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 24 2011, 08:11 AM~20617571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 27 2011, 11:47 AM~20641527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 woow
anymore pics of the orange car ?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Whats up guys. A while back I bought a 48 Fleetmaster I was in the process of restoring, and bought a lot of accessories for it. I put a lot of love, time and money in it, but my dream car I thought id never get finally came into my sights and I went for it.

Arrived yesterday, I owe you one God, thank you 










I didn’t exactly lose interest in my 48, but this is my dream car and having two projects is too much so I decided to let go of the 48 and focus on this one. My 48 is almost done, but selling separate from the accessories. I started selling accessories through the grapevine and Craigslist. Was selling out of my truck at first but got really inconvenient cause it took up too much of my time so I cant do that anymore, I prefer to ship. A lot of stuff sold, still have a lot to go. I hope they may help some of you in putting together your dream and bring you one step closer to completing it like they did for me. All prices are shipped and tracked, still left some room for sellers to make money off these things. Hope they help some of you guys out like they did me. Also I need a 283, 327 or 350 motor and tranny (non 2 speed) or 59 impala stuff, so if you have anything let me know we can work something out. 

Pm me if interested or text or call me 909 278 3749. In fontana.

Passing eye mirror very nice driver, very very minor pitting and scratches. Shines nice, mirrors are really good. $230














































42 to 48 GM lighted vanity mirror $160



















Repop GM tissue dispenser very nice, $220


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

30s 40s umbrella, excellent condition, only has very few pinhole holes you have to look really hard to notice, wood shaft, best part is the handle which is Bakelite that matches og banjo steering wheel color and the end is a nice clear light brown color that matches any brown interior $160























































Comes with this to complete the look, has correct 48 wood grain pattern finish





































Spare Aire, hose in good condition not cracked or dry, chrome tip is excellent $160



















Column Flashlight holder nice wood grain finish to it, not one with screws or rivets visible $90


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

42-48 Gravel guards, repops but desireable cause it’s the one with the humps. New, unused $250



















GM windshield washer bottle great condition, was going to use this to fill with tequila $110



















Chevrolet Fil-guard, whistles as you pump gas and pitch gets higher as it fills. Keeps you from overflowing gas in your tank and getting it all over your fenders NOS unused with tag $130





































42 to 48 Chevy dual purpose visor. Whats bad is the lens is ugly plastic with tint on it. RV supply stores have correct green sheet of visor to fix this and will be worth more than double atleast what im asking when repaired $180




























GM Locking gas cap dick moffit repop unused with key $160


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

OG all state snow tire chains in box complete. Good for throwing in your trunk for display, best part is it comes with original receipt from 1938 from sears in new york around xmas time. Would be perfect display for a 38 to 41 chevy $80
































































Look these up, they are dealership tools for chevys from 1930s to late 1940s. Brass housing, like a multi tool for bombs used at chevy dealerships. Just google Chevrolet key to performance to get more info on this. Nice to throw on your snack tray at shows or have in your glove compartment. Like the tire chains, just little things that make your ride more authentic and era correct. At some point someone scratched theyre name on the back of it, but gives it alittle character and you cant really see unless you look up close. I have another one with finish on brass no so good but scratch free if you don’t like this one $100














































Throw in an extra 40 bucks, $140 total and ill throw in this coin pre 50s accessory coin and a chevy service token


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Life saver rear window accessory. In box unused. Mounts/hangs in your back window and has hardware to mount on your gas and brake pedal. When you are driving, while youre giving it gas it lights up green, when you let go of the gas or hit the clutch it lights up yellow, when you step on the brake it lights up red. Lets cars behind you know what youre doing. The box is cool cause it has 40s cars fastbacks and helmets on it. Comes with paperwork and hardware in packaging. I want going to mount this, but have it as display on my snack tray and display case. didn’t want to break it out and use it cause it looks cool in the box and has that really old smell to it $210























































!930s motorolla antenna topper, clean and nice. Has very nice color to it unscratched and not chipped. Never used still has clip good in it. Goes on 30s cars with side mount antennas but would look good too on a 40s car. Og and unique topper $70





































48 chevy T bar, very nice finish to it except for the pitting on side, chrome shop can repair this easy. Riverside plating said theyd do it for 60 bucks. But as is above driver quality very nice $150


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Bullet “Bullet” cooler, OG Airline brand bullet cooler straight no dents, polished, painted to look like a lead tipped bullet. Repops go for around 500 to 600. This one is og and complete, straight and ready to fly, $700

This repop went up over 1000


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Allstate rear window blinds og unused in box with instructions. Will mount right in to 40s fleet master and coupe as you can see in pics its placed in a 48 fleet master. Box says 50s chevy application so will work on 50s cars just fine. In the pics its put up in the back of a 48 fleet master as you can see it goes on just fine just doesn’t look as good cause window was really dirty. Color is og brownish color and will match up bad ass on a car with brown interior. Looks good without the gap some of the others have at the ends. Its better flying this og one than a repop, and im selling for repop price. $280


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

30s 40s og dennis mitchel baby seat with steering wheel, upholstered with Hampton coach fabric that’s around $100 a yard alone. don’t see too many with steering wheel that arent repops $250



























































































Bars are painted brown now so looks cleaner. If I wood grain the bars like the turn signal and hat holder, its an extra 60 bucks so if you want that let me know


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

42 to 48 4 Door Fleetmaster OG window vent shades, 98% straight and will polish very nice and clean I just didn’t want to do it cause I know I have to be careful with the numbers stamped on them. Numbers stamped, not reproduction, originals and look bad ass mounted, gives side windows a low profile look along with the fulton visor. $450



























































































New in box rare Norco sparkler fender guides. Ive never seen these before I got them or on any other car since. New in box unused, sparkles very nice in the sun. bigger than normal fender guides and very beautiful. Comes with long stems that are trim to fit, but what I was going to do is mount them on metal stems painted the same color. Birds have tiny hole in the mouth to put small leaf or flower to make it look like theyre carrying them. Chrome on bases are perfect, these are unused never mounted. Box is in almost excellent condition, has instructions and graphics on them clean $350


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Older repop GM hat holder with correct chevy butt walnut grain pattern. Spring has good tension, looks clean and will match your dash and window frames $450 
































































30s 40s 50s snack TABLE, perfect for displaying other accessories and boxes because of size. Mounts on back of front seat with foldable brackets, adjustable to be level on any kind of seat. Unused but in open original box and instructions. Folds away flat you can throw it in your trunk or under seat. $210


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Shifter, og antique and cool. Has a nice brownish orange base and has a gold carriage encased in it. Will look really good with a car with a banjo or ivory knobs on the dash. Eye catcher cause of the golden carriage, better than the ivory popsicle stick shifter originally on bombs. $90














































This is something else, if this doesn’t sell that’s perfectly fine cause id love to throw this in my 59. Never seen this on any ride, very rare and unique. Comes in box $260









































































I contacted the grote company and they said its so old they don’t have any info on it, that its anywhere from the early 1900s when theyre company started to about the 50s because they have no records of it. But im sure theyre 50s cause of the look and instructions and tags on it. Will work with any car with open end drive from 30s to 50s. Talk about eye catcher, it mounts on your differential and spins as you drive, when you back up…..


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

OG guide 6002 complete, with guts and wiring worked when pulled out of my 48 but id rewire cause it has og cloth covered wire. it’s the accessory turn signal that’s in the 48 chevy accessory book. You hardly ever see these, and the ones you do see don’t work or the arm is very pitted and theyre on eBay or online in bad condition for over what im asking for. This one has an excellent arm and is complete. Has 40s chevy butt walnut finish to it and looks really nice and classy especially with the curved arm, will match correct to your dash and window frames so itll stand out on your column. Jewel has small scuff, but still looks good, ill try to polish it out. I left the back untouched, didn’t want to mess with the stampings on back plate. don’t see this much, special item, will look good on your column cause of finish and will look better than chrome repop or that other one with the L and R on it. Show ready, wire up and use or display. $380


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

*My 1950 Chevy*


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

619lowrider said:


> woow
> anymore pics of the orange car ?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

NICE


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








CAN ANY BODY HELP ME OUT IM TRYING TO FIND OUT SOME MORE INFO IN THIS AAA COMPASS.... ANY IDEA WHAT YEAR AND OR PRICE RANGE THANKS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Vintage Valadez said:


> NICE


Thanks..:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...










[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are not really year specific, you shouldn't pay more than $40.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:run::run::run::run:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

VERY CLEAN AND SOLID CARS... ALL ORIGINAL 1938 OLDSMOBILE BOMB AND 59 GMC CARRYALL SUBURBAN FOR SALE. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...HEVY-PARKWOOD-38-OLDSMOBILE-BOMB-58-CADDILLAC-.....


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

bump512 said:


> x512


Thanks Neighbor..............:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

This is my tribute to Mike, a O G Duke and The Bomb Lowrider Artist.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo said:


>


ttt


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

EL MOOSE said:


> This is my tribute to Mike, a O G Duke and The Bomb Lowrider Artist.


good job moose! :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca48 (Jun 22, 2004)

*Backyard Bombs*

A couple projects my brother and I are working on.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Here's a few pics i took, enjoy*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hat holder sold
Turn signal sold
Gm tissue sold
Bullet cooler sold
Spare air sold
Mirror sold
Umbrella sold 
Umbrella holder sold
Blinds sold 
Vent shades sold 
passing eye sold
Gas cap sold
baby seat sold
gm bottle sold 
snack table sold
gas tank whistle sold
life saver sold
tire chains sold
key tool and coins sold
dual purpose sold

thanks guys


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats is alot of accessories!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

azteca48 said:


> A couple projects my brother and I are working on.


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's a final look of "Brown Sugar" all done up. All I need left to do is finish my interior.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

(50s truck) have any of yall had problems with fender skirts where there look upright??? due to the fender?? can yall post PICS of fender skirts, it will help alot to get an/the idea!!! thx


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


>


Damn...so sexy


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

X210


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

BAD AZZ BOMBS TTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

my son


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

NOS 30's-50's Kastar Hurricane Breezies. Air and rain deflectors. Aftermarket circa 50's USA made. Perfect condition clear for the clean look for any color car.

$80 shipped obo


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

UTAH


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x2 ttt


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> UTAH


Nice pic......


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> UTAH


sweet ride


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup ppl!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo said:


>


looks like its ready to hop with ext a arms lol


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

not your typical Chevy,but still a beautiful ride,my homies 47 Dodge


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

mrgervais said:


> looks like its ready to hop with ext a arms lol


:roflmao:It actually gets off the ground a inch or two..


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

lowrivi1967 said:


> not your typical Chevy,but still a beautiful ride,my homies 47 Dodge


Clean ride..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512 clean anyways!!!


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

MORE MORE!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Wagon belongs to the bomb driffterz


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo said:


>


:worship:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tight work


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

lowrivi1967 said:


> not your typical Chevy,but still a beautiful ride,my homies 47 Dodge


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Has anyone ever used Stockinteriors.com for a carpet kit or another website? I'm looking to get one for my 50.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet rides!!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Antiguo said:


>


Nice pic Mr. Antiguo.
Where is this bridge/structure located?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a 41 convert project to sell cheeeep!
need to get it out of my side yard, still on it`s og frame, has a 41 vert title


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow....clean...classy


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ABRAXASS said:


> Nice pic Mr. Antiguo.
> Where is this bridge/structure located?


Thank you..
San jose ca.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

ttt for some bad ass bombs!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sick HT :thumbsup:




>


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Sick HT :thumbsup:


clean


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Sick HT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

HERE IS MY 48 HOMIES


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

NOW THIS


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

SUAVECITO!! MY SISINLAW DIDNT SPELL IT RITE LOL!!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

I few pics I had on my phone..


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

porky79 said:


> View attachment 329586
> SUAVECITO!! MY SISINLAW DIDNT SPELL IT RITE LOL!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Q-VOLE!!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm about to upgrade from an Impala to a Bomb. After looking at 100's of pictures, I have decided that I want to get a 49-54 2 dr HT after I sell my 62 SS. 

Just a quick question to you all. Are 49-54 4 doors and post cars accepted and treated on the same level as HTs? or are HTs pretty much the desired car? 

I noticed that the Impala crowd wouldn't be caught dead in a Biscayne let alone a 4 door Impala.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Bad ass pic.........


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

viejo47 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Q-VOLE!!


WUZ UP HOMIE THANKS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NIce..


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

*My fleetline still underconstruction*

JUST DOING SOME TEST DRIVES


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

right click save!!!!


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo said:


>


bad ass!! wasnt this for saLE


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah ive been hit with the bomb bug. something about a 49 fleetline layed out with skirts that i had to have so i bought one.

i went from this







to this








i hope made the right choice. starting another project


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

porky79 said:


> View attachment 329586
> SUAVECITO!! MY SISINLAW DIDNT SPELL IT RITE LOL!!


NICE BOMB BRO


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah ive been hit with the bomb bug. something about a 49 fleetline layed out with skirts that i had to have so i bought one.
> 
> i went from this
> View attachment 330113
> ...


 
good choice!!!! just parts can be a biatch!!! good luck on ur build!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

MR CHOCO said:


> bad ass!! wasnt this for saLE


Thanks, yes the brown one..


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Thanks, yes the brown one..


if you dont mine me asking how much


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah ive been hit with the bomb bug. something about a 49 fleetline layed out with skirts that i had to have so i bought one.
> 
> i went from this
> View attachment 330113
> ...


nice bomb homie. i saw it when it was on ebay for sale.......


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

SPANISHFLY said:


> NICE BOMB BRO


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

MR CHOCO said:


> if you dont mine me asking how much


pm sent..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

the hardtops were not made in 49,50 was the 1st year.Four doors are very much accepted,and preferred by most.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> the hardtops were not made in 49,50 was the 1st year.Four doors are very much accepted,and preferred by most.


Thanks for the info Jaime. I Google'd "1949 chevy hartop" and you are right, I only came up with coupe/sedans. :thumbsup: (I learn something new every day)

Interesting comment about the 4 drs being more desirable. 50-54 HT's seem to be selling for 5-6K more than 4 doors and 2-3k more than Coupe/Sedans (post cars). Maybe its a good thing right?


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

here's my 50 2 door fleetline. was painted last month and just put it back together a few weeks ago.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> here's my 50 2 door fleetline. was painted last month and just put it back together a few weeks ago.


Firme Ranfla homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> i have a 41 convert project to sell cheeeep!
> need to get it out of my side yard, still on it`s og frame, has a 41 vert title


CHEAP THIS WEEKEND!!! NEED TO MOVE IT OUT


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> here's my 50 2 door fleetline. was painted last month and just put it back together a few weeks ago.


Awesome! Sweet color and it sits perfect on those crossbars.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> here's my 50 2 door fleetline. was painted last month and just put it back together a few weeks ago.


Nice color clean ride


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

MY 48


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share one of the Bombs that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> here's my 50 2 door fleetline. was painted last month and just put it back together a few weeks ago.


What color blue is it???????
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> here's my 50 2 door fleetline. was painted last month and just put it back together a few weeks ago.


:h5:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Have this 1950 Desoto for sale, it's going CHEAP.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250850787973&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

viejitos39 said:


> What color blue is it???????
> :roflmao::roflmao:


it's a 2 stage silver blue acralylic "but its gray in the sun and a tint of blue in the shade"


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for all the compliments on my 50 fleetline -heavenbound


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Any one know where I can get a driver side king pin for a 1946 stylemaster or what years I could also use?  Thanks


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Vintage Valadez said:


> Any one know where I can get a driver side king pin for a 1946 stylemaster or what years I could also use?  Thanks


Try the car and truck shop..


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

2 tone..noce..


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> it's a 2 stage silver blue acralylic "but its gray in the sun and a tint of blue in the shade"


thank you, its a real nice color on the fleetline.
:roflmao::roflmao::inout:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

viejitos39 said:


> thank you, its a real nice color on the fleetline.
> :roflmao::roflmao::inout:


if you wouldnt mine i sure would like the color code of your fleetline. i have a 4dr fleetline and i think it would look good with the color you painted your fleetling with 
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

im needing some help on deciding on the best route to go with a 51 that i will be building soon. i want to make the car freeway drive able to were i can go up to at least 75 to 80 on road trips. the car is all og with a 216 motor, three on the tree and og rear end. i was told to upgrade the tranny to a 55 and up three speed tranny and a s-10 rear end. would this be the best route to go? cuz im also looking to run 13x7 down the road with skirts.......


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

HEY OMAR, NICE PICTS...BRO.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7588 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> CHEAP THIS WEEKEND!!! NEED TO MOVE IT OUT


41 RAG IS SOLD


STILL HAVE A 1939 SEDAN DELIVERY PROJECT TO SELL, HAVE OVER $4500.00 INVESTED IN THE CAR, PLUS ALL THE EXTRA PARTS, EVEN N.O.S. REAR FENDERS TOO. NEEDS ALOT OF WORK, BUT HOW RARE ARE `39 DELIVERYS, YOU KNOW THESE ARE WOTH THE EFFORT TO RESTORE.
$2800.00 GETS EVERYTHING I COLLECTED. 
HERE`S A PIC OF WHEN I FOUND IT, YES IT HAS RUST, BUT CUT ALOTOF IT OUT,(I CUT THE BODY OFF ALL THE RUSTED AREAS) IT WILL NEED A DONER CAR, OR FLOORS. YOU MUST HAVE SOME WELDIND ABILITIES, HAVE BE READY TO TAKE ON A RARE CAR,GET PERMISSION FROM YOUR MOM, OR GIRL FREIND, OR WIFE AHEAD OF TIME IF YOU WANT TO BUY , NO CRYBABYS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

allredss said:


> Hey guys, a lil help, I was thinkin about buyin this car and was wondering what it was worth???? no motor or trans, s-10 rear end and no front seat. Any help would be appreceated. They want $ 4000


A COUPLE YEARS AGO, WHEN GUYS HAD MONEY, I WAS OWED 5K AND GOT IN TRADE ALMOST THEM SAME LOOKING CAR, BUT IT WAS A CALIF BLACK PLATES, AND HAD THE OG INTERIOR STILL IN IT, AND IT WAS STILL GOOD SHAPE, I TRIED FOR MONTHS TO GET THE 5K, WHEN IT WAS ALL OVER WITH I GOT 3800.00 FOR IT, NOW I WISHED I HAD KEPT IT SINCE I`VE ALWAY LIKED THE HARDTOPS. BUT WHO KNOWS WHAT I WOULD HAVE GOT OFFERED IN TODAYS MARKET. OFFER THE GUY 2500.00


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

1 LO 64 said:


> Have this 1950 Desoto for sale, it's going CHEAP.
> 
> DeSoto - eBay (item 250850787973 end time Jul-13-11 08:24:08 PDT)


1 day left.....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

................???


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 41 RAG IS SOLD
> 
> 
> STILL HAVE A 1939 SEDAN DELIVERY PROJECT TO SELL, HAVE OVER $4500.00 INVESTED IN THE CAR, PLUS ALL THE EXTRA PARTS, EVEN N.O.S. REAR FENDERS TOO. NEEDS ALOT OF WORK, BUT HOW RARE ARE `39 DELIVERYS, YOU KNOW THESE ARE WOTH THE EFFORT TO RESTORE.
> ...


 OH MAN!! If I wasn't building my 47' Delivery I would get that from ya and use my 2) 38' Master Deluxe 2-doors as parts cars!! :cheesy:
39's my other favorite year Delivery...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> OH MAN!! If I wasn't building my 47' Delivery I would get that from ya and use my 2) 38' Master Deluxe 2-doors as parts cars!! :cheesy:
> 39's my other favorite year Delivery...:thumbsup:


BUT NOTHING FROM YOUR 38 WOULD FIT ONTHER THAN MAYBE THE FLOORS. EVERYTHING ELSE IS DIFFERENT, THEY MADE CHANGES ON THE BODY ON A 39 , THAT MADE IT A 39 ONLY THING. YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT MY 37 SEDAN DELIVERY, THAT WAS A SUPER DRY CAR, THAT YOUR 38`S WOULD HAVE USED UP ALOT MORE PARTS. AND I GAVE THAT 37 AWAY TOO, THAT WAS RUST FREE. I POSTED IT ON HERE, AND HAD IT ON MY SIGNATURE TOO. SOLD TO A GUY ON THE H.A.M.B.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> BUT NOTHING FROM YOUR 38 WOULD FIT ONTHER THAN MAYBE THE FLOORS. EVERYTHING ELSE IS DIFFERENT, THEY MADE CHANGES ON THE BODY ON A 39 , THAT MADE IT A 39 ONLY THING. YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT MY 37 SEDAN DELIVERY, THAT WAS A SUPER DRY CAR, THAT YOUR 38`S WOULD HAVE USED UP ALOT MORE PARTS. AND I GAVE THAT 37 AWAY TOO, THAT WAS RUST FREE. I POSTED IT ON HERE, AND HAD IT ON MY SIGNATURE TOO. SOLD TO A GUY ON THE H.A.M.B.


Hey Perry will you sell the rear door and the drip rail above the rear door ?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

i have the interior window moldings chrome for a 37 chevy im askin 450 obo need them gone asap


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A 46 FLEETLINE ANYONE GOT ONE?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A 46 FLEETLINE ANY FOR SALE?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> i have the interior window moldings chrome for a 37 chevy im askin 450 obo need them gone asap


----------



## dopey53 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

TX-Klique said:


> LOOKING FOR A 46 FLEETLINE ANY FOR SALE?


sin7 has one for sale.........


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> im needing some help on deciding on the best route to go with a 51 that i will be building soon. i want to make the car freeway drive able to were i can go up to at least 75 to 80 on road trips. the car is all og with a 216 motor, three on the tree and og rear end. i was told to upgrade the tranny to a 55 and up three speed tranny and a s-10 rear end. would this be the best route to go? cuz im also looking to run 13x7 down the road with skirts.......


If you can fine a POWERGLIDE rearend, That all you will have to change on your 51. But it has to be a POWERGLIDE REAREND!!!! Call PATRICK 1520 836 1117 He will have the gears you will need for a POWERGLIDE.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

viejitos39 said:


> If you can fine a POWERGLIDE rearend, That all you will have to change on your 51. But it has to be a POWERGLIDE REAREND!!!! Call PATRICK 1520 836 1117 He will have the gears you will need for a POWERGLIDE.


thanx homie i will look into it.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Escort we did with few other clubs..


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## azteca48 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*A FAMILY FIRST BOMB CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER *


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *A FAMILY FIRST BOMB CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER *


x512


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

NM46ER said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THATS A BADD ASS VIDEO,CONGRATS TO SAL .LOOKS GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!

ALSO LOOKING FOR A REBUILT 235. A LITTLE CHROME ON IT WOULD BE NICE!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

MY 48 THINKING OF PUTTING IT UP FOR SALE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


BadAss video :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *A FAMILY FIRST BOMB CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER *


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

porky79 said:


> MY 48 THINKING OF PUTTING IT UP FOR SALE
> View attachment 341208


*DON`T DO IT BRO THATS A BAD ASS BOMB*


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Thinking about taking a trip to Whittier Boulevard this weekend


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!

ALSO LOOKING FOR A REBUILT 235. A LITTLE CHROME ON IT WOULD BE NICE!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *A FAMILY FIRST BOMB CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## goldwine119 (Jul 28, 2011)

[h=2]







[/h] I LOVE BOMBS :cheesy: :biggrin:​ 

love makes you do foolish things.sit alone by the phone,
a phone that never rings.and when it rings it's more like,
''where the fuck you at?'' -LIL ROBMicrosoft Office Professional 2010
Microsoft Office professional 2010 Products Introduction
Microsoft Office Professional 2010 tips
Microsoft Office Professional 2010
​


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT for the BOMBAS !!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!

ALSO LOOKING FOR A REBUILT 235. A LITTLE CHROME ON IT WOULD BE NICE!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good luck!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT for the Bombs.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!

ALSO LOOKING FOR A REBUILT 235. A LITTLE CHROME ON IT WOULD BE NICE!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

keola808 said:


>


really like this one


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

*34 CHEVY*

















28,000 OBO {CAR IS NOT MINE} FOR MORE DETAILS CALL 209 456 7950 ASK FOR JUAN


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

A few bombs that were in cal state fair


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY WITH ALL 3 ROWS OF ORIGINAL SEATS. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4175 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4037 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ANT'S RED 54 said:


> 28,000 OBO {CAR IS NOT MINE} FOR MORE DETAILS CALL 209 456 7950 ASK FOR JUAN


Bad bomb..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have ALOT of 6cyl chrome parts in my ebay auctions going cheap fan valve cover oilpbath all kinds of shit click the blue link in my signature.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4175 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4037 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*Clean Ridez!!!!!!
*


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *A FAMILY FIRST BOMB CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER *


:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY WITH ALL 3 ROWS OF ORIGINAL SEATS. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

2012 Best of The Best Bombs

I am looking for 3 Bombs close to Dallas, Texas who would like to be part of the first all *Bombs Calendar 2012* in the DFW. For a sneak peek of the calendar feel free to visit www.facebook.com/xgphotos

There are only 3 spots left

Please contact me for further details time and space is limited! 

[email protected]















​


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

XG said:


> 2012 Best of The Best Bombs
> 
> I am looking for 3 Bombs close to Dallas, Texas who would like to be part of the first all *Bombs Calendar 2012* in the DFW. For a sneak peek of the calendar feel free to visit www.facebook.com/xgphotos
> 
> ...


call if you are interested 405 850 4548
oldman rudy viejitos


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY WITH ALL 3 ROWS OF ORIGINAL SEATS. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

ANT'S RED 54 said:


> 28,000 OBO {CAR IS NOT MINE} FOR MORE DETAILS CALL 209 456 7950 ASK FOR JUAN
> :nicoderm:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mmmm...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> i have the interior window moldings chrome for a 37 chevy im askin 450 obo need them gone asap


ttt


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS...39 BUICK


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

my new ride


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice ride im trying to find me one too!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> my new ride



LOOKS LIKE A SOLID START..CONGRATS!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> my new ride


nice truck......


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR A SOLID PROJECT 1947-53 CHEVY SUBURBAN CLAM SHELL ONLY WITH ALL 3 ROWS OF ORIGINAL SEATS. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE THAT WANTS TO SELL OR KNOWS SOME ONE THAT DOES HIT ME UP THANKS. 408-661-5128 DAVID...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

<a href="http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m533/chevyone1/?action=view&current=037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m533/chevyone1/037.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>a homies have this 1938 chevy two door sedan for sale nice project stater.Has mustang two clip and a nova rearend also setup for a small block chevy. ASKING 2,000 for more info hit me up 575-910-8909 or pm


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

Repost homies trying to get it .have a 1938 chevy two door sedan .Has a mustang two clip nova rearend nice starter project also setup for a small block chevy for more info hit me up at 575-910-8909 or pm me. 2,000 firmuffin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> my new ride


nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

spikekid999 said:


> [/QUOTE
> WTF? THROW SOME DEEZ ON THAT BITCH! LOL


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

viejitos39 said:


> call if you are interested 405 850 4548
> oldman rudy viejitos


Rudy I'll be contacting you!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Wagon belongs to the bomb driffterz


NICE


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

djskillz214 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS...39 BUICK
> View attachment 346257
> View attachment 346258
> View attachment 346259
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: uffin:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NM46ER said:


>


nice lineup.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

my new project to come.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

<img style="margin: 1px;" id="vbattach_351443" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=351443&stc=1" attachmentid="351443">my new project to come.......<img class="inlineimg" title="Big Grin" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="3">


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

my new project.......


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

franciscojrandrade said:


> nice lineup.


KOO THANX ITS ALL THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES CC


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 352004



:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> :thumbsup:


thanx homie. going to be a fun build......


----------



## azteca48 (Jun 22, 2004)

My next project.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

STILL WORKING ON DA DROS


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

* MUCH LOVE FROM SOUTHSIDE LIFESTYLES CAR CLUB 210*


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr. Antiguo said:


>


* MAN THAT LOOKS SO BAD ASS. *


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

wsup gente. :wave:

the 216 gave out, so threw in a 235 and open drive line. She'll be ready for the long-haul trips now. Just have to get the front clip on and cruise her.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 352004


put in some work today. pulled the radiator and gas tank to get checked and cleaned up. rebulit the dist. to see if the car will fire up and it did after a few trys. had to order wires, cap, rotor and, plugs. and will she want she will do. still need to get fuel pump, filter and do oil change. want to get a glass filter but not sure if they are good to go with are not. any advice????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

as such


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 357971
> as such


:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

southside95 said:


> * MAN THAT LOOKS SO BAD ASS. *


Thanks..


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bad ass.


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

*1947 Chevrolet Fleetline Aerosedan LUCKY 47*

My 1947 Chevrolet Aerosedan almost done check it out.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

this is from this past sat. on a cruz to san jose for blvd bombs car show.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

4NEWARK said:


> this is from this past sat. on a cruz to san jose for blvd bombs car show.


THATS A BAD ASS VIDEO THATS GOOD TO SEE ALOT RIDES CRUISIN TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BOMBAS!!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 352004


I want one of these too. Im on the lookout.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

moreno54 said:


> TTT FOR THE BOMBAS!!


any bigger pics of this bomba?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

H8R PROOF said:


> I want one of these too. Im on the lookout.


ebay or chevs of the 40s....


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

1939







1935


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> ANY MORE PIX OF THIS ONE........... :nicoderm:


This was my 50 chevy,Painted and lifted by Marios Auto Works in Pomona,,,,sold it to bike builder rolandsands.com check out his crazy harleys,,,,,,,,,,C


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats a dope ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn i have alwayz wanted a bomb of my own. maybe one day I'LL get it .


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

spikekid999 said:


> any bigger pics of this bomba?


x2!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> x2!


 I tried to make them bigger, don't know how...


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

*1947 CHEVROLET CONVERTIBLE*

VETERANOS CC DALLAS,TX:biggrin:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> VETERANOS CC DALLAS,TX:biggrin:


THATS ONE BAD ASS BOMBA!:thumbsup:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

THANK YOU HOMIE


52hrdtp said:


> THATS ONE BAD ASS BOMBA!:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

PACHUCO C.C.


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

THANK YOU HOMIES


52hrdtp said:


> THATS ONE BAD ASS BOMBA!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

52hrdtp said:


> THATS ONE BAD ASS BOMBA!:thumbsup:


x2......


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

looking OG.


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

MY 48 WAITING ON MY VISOR TO SLAP IT ON


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE BOMB BRO!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1938_MASTER said:


>


hey gee,
put a side mount on that coupe!


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:nice ride


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a lot of accessorys and parts for sale under my thread in the classifieds.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

newest ride in my line up......50 dodge


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## actrightcustoms (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys I need some help this is jeff from mn. I have a 54 chevy cars been real good to me I went to back it out of the garage to wash it and the shifter won't move. It's a 6volt 235 3 speed. Never had any thing like that happin. U can push the linkage down &the car will move. So I think it has something to do with the shifter. Any ideal will help. Got one of the last show to go on the 16th. Thank


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

SWEET RIDES


SIC'N'TWISTED said:


>


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Safety star SOLD








Sherrill compass SOLD



I have other accessories in the classifieds


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I was not sure were to ask these questions, but they are in regards to 47-54 chevy trucks.

1 If I clip the front with a camaro front end, should I narrow it in the cross member to get the wheels to tuck and not rub on the fenders? or do I not need to worry about it?

2 Can you bolt the 54 bull nose grill on to the other truck years? or are the fenders and hood different on the 54 from the other years?

3 Last question 13/7 or 14/7 wires or 15 inch artillery's, Whats your opinion ?


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

FAMILY FIRST


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> hey gee,
> put a side mount on that coupe!


THAT WAS ONE OF THE PLANS PERRY BUT IT HAS THE FRESH AIR UNIT. SO NOW I'M DEBATING IT.... :around:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1938_MASTER said:


> THAT WAS ONE OF THE PLANS PERRY BUT IT HAS THE FRESH AIR UNIT. SO NOW I'M DEBATING IT.... :around:


just take it off, i`ll give you a couple hundred for it, and you can put that towards the side mount


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

niceee!!!!


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Here is my 48 dodge at the Eugene show a few months ago.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 373112


nice you need to do something about them tail pipes tho......:rant:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> just take it off, i`ll give you a couple hundred for it, and you can put that towards the side mount


WOULD U LIKE ME TO INCLUDE THE KNOB ALSO? :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice you need to do something about them tail pipes tho......:rant:


50's guey


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

X52


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> 50's guey


i know guey, it give it a ratrod look....


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T . T . T


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

just picked this up yesterday :nicoderm: 41 caddy


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

temp gauge on 6v system is not working, how the fuck do i fix this lol


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> NICE BOMB BRO!


THANKS HOMIE. I WAS THINKING OF SELLING IT OR TRADING IT FOR A 2DR FLEETLINE


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

sweet ride


ONE8SEVEN said:


> just picked this up yesterday :nicoderm: 41 caddy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> just picked this up yesterday :nicoderm: 41 caddy


Very sharp ride right there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

sen this in another topic, now im gonna take the sawzall to mine :fool2:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> sen this in another topic, now im gonna take the sawzall to mine :fool2:
> 
> 
> View attachment 377314


that's a nice bomb.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

found this website for O.G. caddy parts 

http://www.allcads.com/

prices are fuckin stupid, but i guess u gotta pay to play :dunno:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

46-48 wraps $300








49-52 trunk guard $175







I have more detailed pictures if interested.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking all gansta!!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

I got a running 64 rag project. Looking for trades. Would like a 2 door bomb. Pm if interested. Located in phx az. Got a topic in for sale with pics. Let me know. ttt


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

1942aerosedan said:


> 46-48 wraps $300
> View attachment 377715
> 
> 
> ...


CALL ME 1405 850 4548 IF YOU STILL HAVE THE BUMPER GUARDS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CREEPERVIEJITOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to find a freshly rebuilt 235 with every thing on it or ready to be put on it after paint, would like to have it painted the same red I'm painting my ride. If any one knows of someone that has one or that can build one the way i want it hit me up thanks. I'm in San Jose Ca. 408-661-5128 David


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mmm


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> just picked this up yesterday :nicoderm: 41 caddy


nice cad homie. I always liked these bad boys just wasn't sure what year they were.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY:fool2:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

viejitos39 said:


> View attachment 381772
> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


Whats up Rudy!!!:wave:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

1942aerosedan said:


> 46-48 wraps $300
> View attachment 377715
> 
> 
> ...


make offers


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

JUST CHILLIN JUST DOING NOTHING:biggrin::roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sweetttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

franciscojrandrade said:


> nice cad homie. I always liked these bad boys just wasn't sure what year they were.


thanks homie


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked these up last week , would make great display , havnt cleaned them yet anyone interested shot me an offer
























there was / is 3 in the required tool set from chevrolet , as you can see all 3 are different , selling all 3 together


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

is there much fuckin around to run 13's on an early 40's car?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ UP HOMIES NEED SOME HELP. I GOT A 48 CHEVY STYLEMASTER 216 MOTOR STILL UNDER 6VOLTS. I LEFT THE IGNITION ON THE ON POSITION. SO DA BATERRY DRAINED OUT COMPLETE. I CHARGED DA BATTERY N CAR STARTED BUT THE NEXT DAY IT WAS DEAD AGAIN. DID I FUCKED SUMTHING ELSE UP LIKE THE GENERATOR. ANY ADVICE WILL HELP THANKS.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

porky79 said:


> WUZ UP HOMIES NEED SOME HELP. I GOT A 48 CHEVY STYLEMASTER 216 MOTOR STILL UNDER 6VOLTS. I LEFT THE IGNITION ON THE ON POSITION. SO DA BATERRY DRAINED OUT COMPLETE. I CHARGED DA BATTERY N CAR STARTED BUT THE NEXT DAY IT WAS DEAD AGAIN. DID I FUCKED SUMTHING ELSE UP LIKE THE GENERATOR. ANY ADVICE WILL HELP THANKS.


DID YOU DRIVE THE CAR TO GET A CHARGE FROM THE GENERATOR? IF SO, THE GENERATOR IS GOING OUT OR IS NO GOOD.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

OLDTIME47 said:


> DID YOU DRIVE THE CAR TO GET A CHARGE FROM THE GENERATOR? IF SO, THE GENERATOR IS GOING OUT OR IS NO GOOD.


I PICKED UP A 6VOLT CHARGER THEN I STARTED DA RIDE UP FOR A BIT THEN SHUT IT OFF. WENT DA NEXT MORNINING & IT WAS DEAD.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

porky79 said:


> WUZ UP HOMIES NEED SOME HELP. I GOT A 48 CHEVY STYLEMASTER 216 MOTOR STILL UNDER 6VOLTS. I LEFT THE IGNITION ON THE ON POSITION. SO DA BATERRY DRAINED OUT COMPLETE. I CHARGED DA BATTERY N CAR STARTED BUT THE NEXT DAY IT WAS DEAD AGAIN. DID I FUCKED SUMTHING ELSE UP LIKE THE GENERATOR. ANY ADVICE WILL HELP THANKS.


that happen to me too!! what i did and worked........was put a battery jumper 12v and let it charge for like 10-15 seconds while someone is turning the key and it turned on than (let it charge itself for like 15 mins or ride around!! it might be ur wire cables, move them around..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

bump512 said:


> that happen to me too!! what i did and worked........was put a battery jumper 12v and let it charge for like 10-15 seconds while someone is turning the key and it turned on than (let it charge itself for like 15 mins or ride around!! it might be ur wire cables, move them around..


GONNA GIVE THAT A TRY. THANKS HOMIE. IM GONNA UPGRADE IT OVER TO WINTER TO A 12VOLTS SYSTEM. I NEED ME SUM TUNES


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

porky79 said:


> GONNA GIVE THAT A TRY. THANKS HOMIE. IM GONNA UPGRADE IT OVER TO WINTER TO A 12VOLTS SYSTEM. I NEED ME SUM TUNES


yea that be better, they sell a booster?? 6v for the 12v radios?? but as far as lighting and speakers DK...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

bump512 said:


> yea that be better, they sell a booster?? 6v for the 12v radios?? but as far as lighting and speakers DK...


REALLY HMM MAYB I SHOULD DO A BOOSTER FOR DA RADIO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to find a freshly rebuilt 235 with every thing on it, or ready to be put on it after paint, would like to have it painted gun metal grey. If any one knows of someone that has one hit me up thanks. I'm in San Jose Ca. 408-661-5128 David


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LAST POMONA


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


LOVE THAT PATINA`D `46


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefes37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to find a freshly rebuilt 235 with every thing on it would like to have it painted gun metal Grey if possible. If any one knows of someone that has one hit me up thanks. I'm in San Jose Ca. 408-661-5128 David


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399995


Does any one know what color the top portion of this Fleetline is?


----------



## potente (Nov 17, 2009)

I got these fleetline , igot a question ,I want put a 350 Will the gear box or the steering linkeage be on the way..wanna run 13s,.


----------



## potente (Nov 17, 2009)

.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

I got a question. Can u guys help me out....I wana run 13x7s all the way around. On my 48 fleet master....but I also wana run. Skirts wat do I half to do to my ride to get the to fit wit. Each other ...I seen a few guys on hear wit three spokes and skirts...I heard I half to change. My rear end and drive. Line is. That all or is there more and wat year do I use..do I half to Fab any thing...thx guys


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

My 48 I was asking. Questions about


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


hno:BAD ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

EL Monte said:


> I got a question. Can u guys help me out....I wanna run 13x7s all the way around. On my 48 fleet master....but I also wanna run. Skirts wat do I half to do to my ride to get the to fit it. Each other ...I seen a few guys on hear wit three spokes and skirts...I heard I half to change. My rear end and drive. Line is. That all or is there more and Wat year do I use..do I half to Fab any thing...thanks guys



Im sure you will have to get a transmission from a car that has an open driveline I think its 55 and up, and use a S10 rear end.


But also (I) know that the 49-52 rear end is nerrower than your 48 and will just bolt right in place but Im not sure if there if its small enough to clear the skirts. And too the lug patters is 5 lug.


----------



## EDGAR51 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 402539


:thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

nice pics!...ive never seen a bouncing bomb before


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

didnt want to go back to look. can u fit 13's reversed on the back of a 53 sedan with skirts,(not lifted)? or be just as easy to get some standards for the rear.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 401455


nice bomb guey


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

*1947 Chevrolet Fleetline Aerosedan LUCKY 47*

Check it out .... Hope to get her to the shows next year


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice pics!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bad ass ride right there


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

View attachment 402539


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> LOVE THAT PATINA`D `46


Was thinking the same thing, looks great... give me, give me. 
Anyone knows a OG one like that for sale 42-48 PM me blue57


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few of my fav's. But have a hundreds more as well


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 404659


thats a bad motherfucker


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

T T T


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!!!


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone with a 42-48 chev for sale let me know. PM blue57, cheers


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

T da T


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

just pick me up my first, dont want to change rearends, so you all think some 13x7 standards with skirts would work??


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 405285
> View attachment 405286


IS THAT MURRAYS `42?


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> IS THAT MURRAYS `42?


Sure is


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 51 deluxe four door with 55k original miles, pulling the motor, trans and rear end prolly
next weekend, lookin to sell it all if anyone is interested pm me, everything works great its a 3 speed
transmission, just wanna swap for a 350 for more versatility and more power.


----------



## potente (Nov 17, 2009)

blue57 said:


> Anyone with a 42-48 chev for sale let me know. PM blue57, cheers


----------



## potente (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tight work homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:nicoderm:


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

Best of the Best Bombs 2012 DFW Calendar Feat. Viejitos Oklahoma is Out!

You may purchase online:
http://www.xgphotos.tumblr.com/Store







Thank you to all car clubs that participated:

Dallas Lowriders
Los Finos
Dukes
New Wave
Principales
Boulevard Aces
D-Town Bombs
Viejitos
Texas Ranflas

Beautiful Rides/Beautiful Models/Beautiful Job!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 409636


Nice picture.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 407283


Make me want to build one


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

aristech said:


> Check it out .... Hope to get her to the shows next year
> View attachment 403937
> View attachment 403938
> View attachment 403939
> ...


Looks bad!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

How do u make the pic big????


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

My 47 rag


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

64DROPP said:


> My 47 rag


Nice vert, is this the one from modesto?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## potente (Nov 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> :nicoderm:


what's up bro??:nicoderm:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

NEED SOME HELP GUYS, CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THE OUTTER DOOR HANDLES
OFF MY 51 CHEVY, IT LOOKS LIKE THERE CLIPS THAT SLIDE ON BUT I DONT WANNA 
DAMAGE DOOR SKINS GETTING EM OFF, ANYONE KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT AND
CAN OFFER SOME ASSISTANCE THANKS IN ADVANCE..


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Rockyva said:


> NEED SOME HELP GUYS, CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THE OUTTER DOOR HANDLES
> OFF MY 51 CHEVY, IT LOOKS LIKE THERE CLIPS THAT SLIDE ON BUT I DONT WANNA
> DAMAGE DOOR SKINS GETTING EM OFF, ANYONE KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT AND
> CAN OFFER SOME ASSISTANCE THANKS IN ADVANCE..


Yes, you have to slid the clip out from the side of the door..


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Yes, you have to slid the clip out from the side of the door..



THROUGH WHERE THE LATCH IS..?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Rockyva said:


> THROUGH WHERE THE LATCH IS..?


pm sent..


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

heres my 36 buick gangster ass car


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*^sweet car, any more Pics?*


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

bomber said:


> heres my 36 buick gangster ass car




:thumbsup:


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> pm sent..


Happy put me on a payment plan on the buick.... That thing is bad...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/2775854476.html


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

aristech said:


> Happy put me on a payment plan on the buick.... That thing is bad...


hyt me up jermaine i got credit applications available just for you homie


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

bomber said:


> my 39 chevy coming out of East Oakland Northern Cali :biggrin:


started working on my 39 again got to finish this one asap


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> heres my 36 buick gangster ass car


Bad ass..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Nice vert, is this the one from modesto?


Yea now in union city califas


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

bomber said:


> heres my 36 buick gangster ass car


That fucker is sick!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

LOCO 52 RAGTOP said:


>


Those caps look NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

64DROPP said:


> That fucker is sick!


gracias homie


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

i got a question if some off u guys can help me out??????????i wana nero my rear end on my 48 fleetmaster so i can fit skirts and wires.....i wana slam it to the ground...but i also wana pick up speed with out strian on my 216.....so i have heard of using a powerglide rear end from a 53 or 54....if i switch it out i no it will give me speed .......but is it short enought to run my wires with skirts???????.....also if it dont work wat will????????? my rear end right now is actully shifted over a lil and i was gona have a shop strightin it out....will i be able to put lowering blocks on it without the tires rubbing.....or is my reared sapost to be a lil off????


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

By installing a Powerglide rear end your gear ratio goes from 4:11 to 3:55 which is available on Powerglide cars 50-54 Changing the enclosed driveshaft with the gears is all you do there is no actual change to the complete rear end. If you want to run your enclosed drive shaft with powerglide gears and run on deep dish wires with skirts you will need to have your rear end shortend to compensate for the off set. I dont run wires so I dont know the measurement but I am sure someone on here will have the measurements you need. Check on www.chevybombs.com


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

wow thx u....i already checked and got no answer


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

1948 FLEETMASTER, NEW LOWER PRICE FELLAS HE NEEDS TO SELL... CLICK ON LINK FOR MORE INFO AND CONTACT OWNER
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/2775854476.html


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> T . T . T


lookin good paul!!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

EL Monte said:


> i got a question if some off u guys can help me out??????????i wana nero my rear end on my 48 fleetmaster so i can fit skirts and wires.....i wana slam it to the ground...but i also wana pick up speed with out strian on my 216.....so i have heard of using a powerglide rear end from a 53 or 54....if i switch it out i no it will give me speed .......but is it short enought to run my wires with skirts???????.....also if it dont work wat will????????? my rear end right now is actully shifted over a lil and i was gona have a shop strightin it out....will i be able to put lowering blocks on it without the tires rubbing.....or is my reared sapost to be a lil off????


I have never done this before but have you thought about getting a Ford 9" rear end? I heard a lot of hot rods use them so that they can put wider tires in the rear. Just a thought...


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

THE FORD 9 INCH ARE MUCH STRONGER MORE DEPENDABLE REAR ENDS TOO
USED ONE IN MY DUECE AND HELD UP GOOD... i WOULD RECOMMEND USING IT.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

bomber said:


> heres my 36 buick gangster ass car



cLEAN


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> cLEAN


gracias


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

54"


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

LOCO 52 RAGTOP said:


>


where can i get a luggage rack at?????? i need one for my wagon
thank u


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

EL Monte said:


> wow thx u....i already checked and got no answer


Im on Chevy Bombs too, it seems that guys dont know or dont care or just want to keep the info to their selves. I help out where I can, and sometimes even post up when I cant .

41 - 48 Chevy rear ends are wider than 49 -52 ( I think 53 too) and 54 are same width as 41 -48 , now how much smaller the 49 -52 to the 54 that Im not sure by first hand but I was told an inch mybe inch and a half. Tork tube length are the same in 41 -54.


Im sure my info should be correct ( or close) cause I have a 41 and a 50 and went to 3 other old car sites for all the info as well as going under my own cars.

*THE H.A.M.B. and Chevy Talk work's for me, the hot rodder guys gots lots of info.*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT..uffin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Im on Chevy Bombs too, it seems that guys dont know or dont care or just want to keep the info to their selves. I help out where I can, and sometimes even post up when I cant .
> 
> 41 - 48 Chevy rear ends are wider than 49 -52 ( I think 53 too) and 54 are same width as 41 -48 , now how much smaller the 49 -52 to the 54 that Im not sure by first hand but I was told an inch mybe inch and a half. Tork tube length are the same in 41 -54.
> 
> ...


the 41-54 are all the same width,just the spring perches are in a different place on the 49-54 vs the 41-48.


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Im on Chevy Bombs too, it seems that guys dont know or dont care or just want to keep the info to their selves. I help out where I can, and sometimes even post up when I cant .
> 
> 41 - 48 Chevy rear ends are wider than 49 -52 ( I think 53 too) and 54 are same width as 41 -48 , now how much smaller the 49 -52 to the 54 that Im not sure by first hand but I was told an inch mybe inch and a half. Tork tube length are the same in 41 -54.
> 
> ...


before you decide to put our site on blast, state the facts. People DO KNOW. People DO CARE. The last thing ChevyBombs.com stands for is being selfish, unlike the Internet Gangsters you find here. Have you bothered to do a search on our site?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

OOOO DAMM:thumbsup:


----------



## 48RON54 (Mar 10, 2008)

OLDTIME47 said:


> 54"


page 132


----------



## dans1950 (Mar 18, 2008)

48RON54 said:


> page 132


ALSO KNOWN AS MR. STARWARS , PREZ OF POOPTONEZ CAR CLUB & *************


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

48RON54 said:


> Mrs. page 132



FIXED IT


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 409636


ANY CAR SHOW COME UP IN PHOENIX THIS YEARS 

VIEJITOS C.C. OKLAHOMA CHAPTER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## dans1950 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dans1950 said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD DAN!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Aeroman said:


> before you decide to put our site on blast, state the facts. People DO KNOW. People DO CARE. The last thing ChevyBombs.com stands for is being selfish, unlike the Internet Gangsters you find here. Have you bothered to do a search on our site?


Aeroman, Ive seen plenty of questions go unanswered as in my own. I had to go other places for answers and I know there is plenty of guys in there that could have helped out. Ive done searches for what I needed and didn't find any thing, so now I just take care of thing myself.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> the 41-54 are all the same width,just the spring perches are in a different place on the 49-54 vs the 41-48.


Stole this from Chevy Talk

The following list of extensive information was contributed by R. Welch: 

Original Vehicles 
Rear Suspension Width (Flange to Flange)
Year Classic Vehicles Width
26-39 Plymouth-Dodge car/pick up 56-58"
40-52 Plymouth-Dodge car 60-62"
26-39 Chrysler/DeSoto Car 60"
Most Early Mopar's 56-62"
25-39 Chevy Car 56-58"
26-46 Chevy Truck 56-58"
40-48 Chevy Car 58-60"
49-54 Chevy Car 58-60" 
47-54 & 55 1st Series Chevy Truck 60-62" 
Most Early Buick,Olds, Pontiac 58-61"
28-31 Ford Car/Pickup 57 1/2"
32 & 33-34 Ford Car/Pickup 56 1/2"
35-48 Ford Car 57-60"
35-41 Ford Pickup 56-60"
49-58 Ford Car 57-58"
49-56 Mercury 57-58"
49-51 Mercury 61"
64 Falcon 58"
67 Cougar 60"
55-59 Chevy Pickup 62"



I was wrong but still kinda right, the info given to me was that one was larger than the other. Still kinda right.


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 405284


 I am looking for a color for my 53 and really like this color. If anybody can help me with the name or paint code let me know.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Where can i find some fender skirts for the trucks? (website or phone) 1947-1954?? thanks!!


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

bump512 said:


> Where can i find some fender skirts for the trucks? (website or phone) 1947-1954?? thanks!!


CHEVSOFTHE40S.COM is where I get a lot of my stuff for my 51 try there.


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

That canopy is bad ass .... damn.....


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

dans1950 said:


>


Damn dan that thing is bad ....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rockyva said:


> CHEVSOFTHE40S.COM is where I get a lot of my stuff for my 51 try there.


ok cool.


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

bump512 said:


> ok cool.


+

:thumbsup:


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

Bombas por vida!


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

veterano48 said:


> veteranos dallas tx


BADASS 40


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

bomber said:


>


DAM THAT IS SWEET AS HELL. I HOPE TO OWN ONE OF THEM FLEETLINE


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

SWEET....TTT.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

bomber said:


> Bombas por vida!


That's a bad MF


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

bump512 said:


> Where can i find some fender skirts for the trucks? (website or phone) 1947-1954?? thanks!!


Also try fenderskirtdepot.com they have the ones with flares for trucks


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt for the bombas


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bomber said:


> ttt for the bombas


right click...save!!! nice!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> ttt for the bombas


uffin:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Q-vole,

Selling a set of O.G artilleries they do have coker tires. 5.60's with whitewalls about 65% thread. They all hold air and no issues whatsoever other than a good cleaning.

no curb rash or bent wheels, they are painted maroon but you can strip them and paint them whatever color you want.

No low ballers, $850 takes them shipping is paid by buyer.



call or text me at 520-208-7789


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

nice original bullet cooler with some dings $450


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hmmmm...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

bomber said:


>


Thats a badass ride:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

viejitos39 said:


> View attachment 422900


Damn i love that ride:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

WILLING TO TRADE FOR HARLEY RQADGLIDE OR CONVERT IMPALA


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.dump.com/2011/07/15/fascinating-1936-footage-of-car-assembly-line-video/

sorry if its a repost


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

veteranos cc dallas tx.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 429648


:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt for them bad ass Bombas


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bomber said:


> ttt for them bad ass Bombas



damnit!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THEM BOMBS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> ttt for them bad ass Bombas



uffin:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

SWEET RIDE


omarrod48 said:


> View attachment 429642
> veteranos cc dallas tx.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

does any1 know if they made a heater for a 40 chevy


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

ez money 408 said:


> WILLING TO TRADE FOR HARLEY RQADGLIDE OR CONVERT IMPALA
> View attachment 429189
> View attachment 429190
> View attachment 429191
> View attachment 429192




ive got a suped up BMX and a tricked out power wheel whas up ??


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

verde said:


> does any1 know if they made a heater for a 40 chevy


yes 1940 did offered a heater.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

daoriginator64 said:


>


good shit i like the top


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I got a set of 14" X-lace Zenith's for sale if anyones interested. Fronts are 14x7 rev and the rears are 14x6 rev. They need to go so hit me up if interested. Perfect to clear your skirts :naughty: Heres the link.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/318395-14-zeniths-cross-lace-old-new-style.html


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I have a question for anyone that knows about 48 fleetlines. Is there suppossed to be a spring on the hood hindges, looks like there is a spot for some. All it has is the long strut bar on this one. The hood hits the fender when you open it.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

YES ONE SPRING ON EACH SIDE...



yetti said:


> I have a question for anyone that knows about 48 fleetlines. Is there suppossed to be a spring on the hood hindges, looks like there is a spot for some. All it has is the long strut bar on this one. The hood hits the fender when you open it.


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt for some gangsta shit


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

MINE ON THE WORKS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ridez only said:


> MINE ON THE WORKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

bomber said:


> ttt for some gangsta shit


SWEET BOMBITA


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## low49 (Jun 1, 2010)

that is bad ass


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bomber said:


> ttt for them bad ass Bombas


 :nicoderm:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

bomber said:


> ttt


bad azz


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright guys I need some help, I plan on runny 13x7's on my 51 Chevy but was told I cant run
skirts with the 13's unless i have rear end shortened. Is there a truth to it and if so how do you
do it? This is the first bomb I have built and dont want any hangups. Thanks guys..!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> ttt



Bad ass.. can’t wait to start working on my 41…uffin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Rockyva said:


> Alright guys I need some help, I plan on runny 13x7's on my 51 Chevy but was told I cant run
> skirts with the 13's unless i have rear end shortened. Is there a truth to it and if so how do you
> do it? This is the first bomb I have built and dont want any hangups. Thanks guys..!!



The only other way is by running standers in the back..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Rockyva said:


> Alright guys I need some help, I plan on runny 13x7's on my 51 Chevy but was told I cant run
> skirts with the 13's unless i have rear end shortened. Is there a truth to it and if so how do you
> do it? This is the first bomb I have built and dont want any hangups. Thanks guys..!!


Time to go with an open driveline and a G-body rear end, is what I say.


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

-NO NAME- said:


> Time to go with an open driveline and a G-body rear end, is what I say.


RUN ONE OUT OF A CUTLASS OR MONTE CARLO...?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Rockyva said:


> RUN ONE OUT OF A CUTLASS OR MONTE CARLO...?


If you are going to leave the leaf springs out back, you're better off going with a Camaro rear end. If you're going to 4-link it, a G-body rear end. Either one can be made to work with either setup. Also, if you go with an open driveline, I am pretty sure that original transmission will have to be swapped out to something 1955-56 and newer.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Bad ass.. can’t wait to start working on my 41…uffin:


me too i cant wait to start on my 41 rag but first is first got to finish my 39 4dr. master deluxe


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

Rockyva said:


> Alright guys I need some help, I plan on runny 13x7's on my 51 Chevy but was told I cant run
> skirts with the 13's unless i have rear end shortened. Is there a truth to it and if so how do you
> do it? This is the first bomb I have built and dont want any hangups. Thanks guys..!!


 Same problem with my 53,looking for some standards right now!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

-NO NAME- said:


> If you are going to leave the leaf springs out back, you're better off going with a Camaro rear end. If you're going to 4-link it, a G-body rear end. Either one can be made to work with either setup. Also, if you go with an open driveline, I am pretty sure that original transmission will have to be swapped out to something 1955-56 and newer.


correction on that bro. the camaro rear end is to wide. g body or s10 rear will work. if you want to keep the leaf springs for the g body rear.you'll have to cut the ears off on the top and lower trailer arm bolt up and weld the leaf brackets on for clean look........


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Coca Pearl said:


> correction on that bro. the camaro rear end is to wide. g body or s10 rear will work. if you want to keep the leaf springs for the g body rear.you'll have to cut the ears off on the top and lower trailer arm bolt up and weld the leaf brackets on for clean look........


Just looked, I guess it's been a while :happysad: Well, then it's a G-body or a 2WD S10 rear end. A '62-'67 Chevy II rear end would also work, no one ever seems to mention those.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

The info is out there, just a google search away. I still got to do mine, so I'll be right there with you, Rockyva. 
http://www.carnut.com/specs/rear.html


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

-NO NAME- said:


> A '62-'67 Chevy II rear end would also work, no one ever seems to mention those.


Getting hard to find and people want alot for them.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

moreno54 said:


> How do u make the pic big????


thats a bad ass 54 HT !


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

-NO NAME- said:


> Just looked, I guess it's been a while :happysad: Well, then it's a G-body or a 2WD S10 rear end. A '62-'67 Chevy II rear end would also work, no one ever seems to mention those.


haven't heard of anyone using those rears. just as the ford 9's could be used also, but then we learn something new everyday... but we all know any rearend will work with mods been done.........


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i have 13.5 rev with stock rear end but i had to use a hex nut type for the rear? it will hit with a 2way spinner but with the hex- nut it works fine?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

now i got the hex nut spinner for the rear anyway u will not see the rear spinner if u have the belair bloomers only
for 53-54 chevy:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> me too i cant wait to start on my 41 rag but first is first got to finish my 39 4dr. master deluxe


Any pics of your 41? Right now im just collecting parts befor I get started..


----------



## actrightcustoms (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 54 & I had to go with 13/5 on the back stock. My skirts do rub at all & I got a 2 prong on them


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Any pics of your 41? Right now im just collecting parts befor I get started..


the one on the right, im just collecting those gm accesories while i work on my other ranflas do u have any pics of yours


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> the one on the right, im just collecting those gm accesories while i work on my other ranflas do u have any pics of yours


Nice, your of to a good start.. not at the moment, but Ill see if I can find one to post up..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

FRESNO BOMBS CAR CLUB 47 Plymouth


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>



:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bomber said:


> the one on the right, im just collecting those gm accesories while i work on my other ranflas do u have any pics of yours


i got 2 41 reverse lights with the correct "back" switch if your looking


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

WHAT THE PRICE ON THAT BAD BOY?


ElReyJr said:


> :wow:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*FOR SALE CALL 505-319-9393 CLEAN BARN FIND.:yes:*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 437621
> *FOR SALE CALL 505-319-9393 CLEAN BARN FIND.:yes:*


nice!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

TTT for the bombas


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

im running S	10 blazer rear end. 80s model. Its kind of short but I trimmed the ears on the frame. Now I need to slam it down


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

bomber said:


> ttt


WOW!


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

straight fukin gangsta!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ingrls1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Need to add a lil gangster twist to it 1935 chevy master deluxe also looking for parts for it please hit me up [email protected].


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Any pics of your 41? Right now im just collecting parts befor I get started..



i have nos 1941 rocker moldings if you guys need some, let me know.


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

VETERANOS CC DALLAS.


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

bomber said:


> straight fukin gangsta!!


Sick!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

in the works 49


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

I pulled my 1936 Buick out my storage today got to get back on it!


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

The Chet


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

bomber said:


> I pulled my 1936 Buick out my storage today got to get back on it!


Nice homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

bomber said:


> I pulled my 1936 Buick out my storage today got to get back on it!


Good idea homie! That's a bad ass mofo!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

bomber said:


> started working on my 39 again got to finish this one asap


lays nice u did ur suspension work?


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

GOT THIS IN A TRADE '35 PONTIAC..


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

Mike_e said:


> lays nice u did ur suspension work?


me and my brother serg did all the suspension work on my 39


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

bomber said:


> I pulled my 1936 Buick out my storage today got to get back on it!


Thats one bad as bomb :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

19PANCHO54 said:


> GOT THIS IN A TRADE '35 PONTIAC..


nice!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Beautiful bombs.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

19PANCHO54 said:


> GOT THIS IN A TRADE '35 PONTIAC..




Damn that Pontiac is bad ... Dont see to many of these on the road.. nice


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

bomber said:


> straight fukin gangsta!!





Can someone tell me what year and model is this ride ????????


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

1936 BUICK...



harbor area 64 rag said:


> Can someone tell me what year and model is this ride ????????


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Can someone tell me what year and model is this ride ????????




​It is a  1936 Buick Model 40 Convert.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

19PANCHO54 said:


> GOT THIS IN A TRADE '35 PONTIAC..


Really nice Pontiac!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

19PANCHO54 said:


> GOT THIS IN A TRADE '35 PONTIAC..


Badass


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Pops on the far right with some of the Viejitos cc


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

.TO.THE.TOP. FOR THE BADASS, AN FUTURE BOMBAS ON HERE!..
THNX FOR THE PROPS GENTE!!..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyva (Oct 12, 2011)

Knightstalker said:


> Pops on the far right with some of the Viejitos cc


Insane pic.....love that line up..!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!!


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Rockyva said:


> Insane pic.....love that line up..!!


Thanks homie... here's another shot of the "viejito bombers" and my pops


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Figured since I have my photobucket open... i'll post the rest of the pics from that show if you guys don't mind :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Firme Bombitas!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

bomber said:


> ttt


Chingon de chingones


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

picked up this parts car yesterday, gonna take what I need and get rid of the rest, if anyone wants it im open sale or trade.


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

My Homeboy Georges 41 Special Deluxe Fukin gangster from Stockton


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

bomber said:


> My Homeboy Georges 41 Special Deluxe Fukin gangster from Stockton


i want to see more pics of this really nice 1941...i know there is a beautiful setup in the trunk!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

bomber said:


> My Homeboy Georges 41 Special Deluxe Fukin gangster from Stockton


i want to see more pics of this really nice 1941...i know there is a beautiful setup in the trunk!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)

Blvd Bombs Monterey county


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

What these skirts belong too.


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

Other side


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

my grandpas 55 chevy bomb


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt for the bombas!!!


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

What year and Model??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SFGigantes said:


> What these skirts belong too.
> View attachment 450795


looks like 1940 48 tear drop style for sale ?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Knightstalker said:


> Thanks homie... here's another shot of the "viejito bombers" and my pops





Knightstalker said:


> Figured since I have my photobucket open... i'll post the rest of the pics from that show if you guys don't mind :biggrin:





Knightstalker said:


>


Badass pic homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

romero13 said:


> Badass pic homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks homie...


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

For Sale or Trade In San Antonio


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

bomber said:


> ttt for the bombas!!!


This is one bad ass ride, the color is real nice looking on this 39, what is the name of this color ?????


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a Chevy 37-40 deluxe heater that goes under the dash for sale don't really know the year I can send pic to phone because I still don't know how to post a pic


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Found this pic on FB - no xplanation...*


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/330099-1941-cadillac-model-61-not-bucket.html

my lac is gonna be sold next week, if anybody wants it send me a message, i'd rather it stay in the lowrider community


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

got a 49 burban for trade with a 1936-39 chevy coupe or 4 door "No 2 door sedans" or a show 1942-48 fleetline 2 door.I can put a little cash on top for a show car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


there was a whole thing on here about this car, but i think it was hit by a drunk driver on the FREEWAY!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sad ending for a nice `42
another reason to stop driving drunk


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Shaunous (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all,
Anyone know the colour code or colour name for this top ride here?? (37 Chev?)

Cheers,
Shaun...
Australia



Armando Ranflitas said:


>


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

bomber said:


> ttt for the bombas!!! WHAT IS THE COLOR NAME AND THE COLOR CODE????? PLEASE TELL ME I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW


 WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS COLOR ANE THE COLOR CODE???????? PLEASE I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Shaunous (Dec 28, 2005)

Shaunous said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone know the colour code or colour name for this top ride here?? (37 Chev?)
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


TTT


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Anybody have a 3 speed transmission for a 51 deluxe


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Anybody have a 3 speed transmission for a 51 deluxe pm me


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

My new rag!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

64DROPP said:


> My new rag!


Nice rag..uffin:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Nice rag..uffin:


Gracias!


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> My new rag!


chingado,your killing them with this one aldo.what tires are those 560-15 firestones


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

fiftythree said:


> chingado,your killing them with this one aldo.what tires are those 560-15 firestones


Gracias homie! Yea 560-15 firestones now just need to lower it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fiftythree said:


> chingado,your killing them with this one aldo.what tires are those 560-15 firestones


:yes:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

hey guys, do you have to drop the front crossmember to get the oil pan off a 53 chevy(235),or is there only bolts on the sides of the pan????


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

bomber said:


> ttt



Damn that thing is bad...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!


----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 1963Imp (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got a 1951 chevy bel air. I live in Utah and there's a lot of work to be done to this car, some of the people are suggesting to take out the 12.5 motor that is in it and put a 350 in it,but i don't know how to do the covertion on the motor mount and all. any advise......? please post


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

1963Imp said:


> I just got a 1951 chevy bel air. I live in Utah and there's a lot of work to be done to this car, some of the people are suggesting to take out the 12.5 motor that is in it and put a 350 in it,but i don't know how to do the covertion on the motor mount and all. any advise......? please post


TRY GOING TO CHEVYBOMBS.COM THEY HAVE A LOT OF GOOD INFO IM A MEMBER THERE AS WELL GOOD LUCK


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

jay1 said:


> Anybody have a 3 speed transmission for a 51 deluxe


CALL RICHARD 909.821.0262 HE SHOULD HAVE ONE


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

1963Imp said:


> I just got a 1951 chevy bel air. I live in Utah and there's a lot of work to be done to this car, some of the people are suggesting to take out the 12.5 motor that is in it and put a 350 in it,but i don't know how to do the covertion on the motor mount and all. any advise......? please post




Man, your taking all the fun out of the car.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

1963Imp said:


> I just got a 1951 chevy bel air. I live in Utah and there's a lot of work to be done to this car, some of the people are suggesting to take out the 12.5 motor that is in it and put a 350 in it,but i don't know how to do the covertion on the motor mount and all. any advise......? please post


 put a 4.3 v6 you'll be happy with it


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

jay1 said:


> Anybody have a 3 speed transmission for a 51 deluxe


 I have one i just took out of my 1949 fleetline, overf 60 to 70 mph it pops out of 3th gear. other then that its a good one $200.00 plus shipping


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

viejitos39 said:


> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS COLOR ANE THE COLOR CODE???????? PLEASE I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!


IT A SEMI COLOR THAT I HAD ON CAR. INFINITI MOCHA PEARL


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOOKING FOR A RUNNING LATER MODEL 235 MOTOR... ANYONE GOT ONE ? Please PM is so Gracias !!


----------



## 1963Imp (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a 52 parts car with a manual trans.In Utah but it will need over hauling


----------



## Shaunous (Dec 28, 2005)

Shaunous said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone know the colour code or colour name for this top ride here?? (37 Chev?)
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


TTT


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

socalconcepts said:


> CALL RICHARD 909.821.0262 HE SHOULD HAVE ONE


I tried to pm some people back but I don't know if it posted so here is my number 2095345983


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

So if anybody has the transmission for a 51 3speed manual pm me with the number pls


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking to TRADE for a bombita 49-54 Chevy coupe or belair.. running and registered!! Text ME WITH WHAT U GOT 650-921-6546 or email: [email protected]

Engine:Re-Built 327 v8 running and tagged. New gaskets all around,New Alternator,New Fuel pump/push rod,New Battery,Some upgraded wiring.Upgraded gauge on battery cables,Quick release battery post connection and custom one of a kind valve covers and some chrome as the pics show. 


















Interior:Light gray interior in good condition but will need to be replaced. Front bench seat is ok but driver side is worn and have a seat cover at the moment. Rear bench seat is in good condition. Carpet will need to be replaced. Headliner is in good condition but has one tare that i think shows on one of the pics. New! GM OER dash bezels, New! GM OER Horn ring, New! GM OER Fender Flags. I also have all the original door panel trim,arm rests and seat trim. The interior came from another 4 door imp but kept the pieces just in case for when i restore the interior. 

































Exterior:Solid body, Solid floors including where the spare tire would go. Great lookin bumpers.. Have door,fender and quarter trim that they dont repro for wagons and that i know Foxcraft never made iron skirts for 63 wagon so i had some made out of fiberglass(pic on bottom with one on before it was black).One spot of rust on right side on top the size of a dime.Some body work needed. Right fender will need small body work or better replaced. right door as well but i have another door that just needs to be put on to replace the old one. So really all that needs body work is the quarter panel. Windshield and driver window will need to be replaced and all others are perfect! (Tires in pic are not mine but what ever ride you might have we can trade rims or i have rollers you can take)Exhaust: Dual pipe with glass packs.. so very loud!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bomber said:


> ttt


`37`s ARE NICE!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 402541


i think this is the first time i see a bomb getting a work out. jus sayin.


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a offenhauser valve cover for a 216 if anybody's interested pm me


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Trade for a 40s-50s rag


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Man, your taking all the fun out of the car.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bomber said:


> ttt for the bombas!!!


THIS IS SWEET :thumbsup: WHAT COLOR IS THIS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Trade for a 40s-50s rag



Nice 61..uffin:


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

who remembers "EL ASESINO" 41 from the 90's I use to help marco polish up the Chrome undercarrige at the carshows this one bad muthafuka


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

bomber said:


> who remembers "EL ASESINO" 41 from the 90's I use to help marco polish up the Chrome undercarrige at the carshows this one bad muthafuka


One of my favorite bombs as a kid, any moor pics of it?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

bomber said:


> who remembers "EL ASESINO" 41 from the 90's I use to help marco polish up the Chrome undercarrige at the carshows this one bad muthafuka


clean


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

*1953 panel 1200$ in washington*


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

bomber said:


> who remembers "EL ASESINO" 41 from the 90's I use to help marco polish up the Chrome undercarrige at the carshows this one bad muthafuka


Very nice 41!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> One of my favorite bombs as a kid, any moor pics of it?


x's 41


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

only pics i got are old kodacks lol! next time im over his house i try to take some


----------



## palenque 62 (Jan 23, 2012)

Does any one know if a 1939 oldesmobile 60 series frame fit a 1939 chevy body


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

bomber said:


> ttt


How much ?


----------



## 1963Imp (Jul 6, 2011)

Provo Utah


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

*Best of the Best Bombs Photo Shoot*






*www.facebook.com/xgphotos

www.xgphotos.tumblr.com*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cuauhtemoc said:


>


hasta el suelo


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

XG said:


> 2012 Best of The Best Bombs
> 
> I am looking for 3 Bombs close to Dallas, Texas who would like to be part of the first all *Bombs Calendar 2012* in the DFW. For a sneak peek of the calendar feel free to visit www.facebook.com/xgphotos
> 
> ...


Nice Pics man!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

XG said:


> *www.facebook.com/xgphotos
> 
> www.xgphotos.tumblr.com*


super clean


----------



## parts7790 (Aug 11, 2006)

bomber said:


> who remembers "EL ASESINO" 41 from the 90's I use to help marco polish up the Chrome undercarrige at the carshows this one bad muthafuka



I agree, also one of my favorites. The model for the feature was also :naughty:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> super clean


Sheeet son so clean


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

1938_MASTER said:


>


Congrats Gee, nice 41..uffin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks Izzy!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1938_MASTER said:


>


VERY NICE! CONGRATS GEE!!!


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

*Congrat's "Gee" *


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

THANKS PERRY!

THANKS JOE!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Got a homie that just picked this up but it doesnt have the mounting brackets. Anybody know or have what he needs?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*GONZO'S 47 CHEVY " TOGETHER CAR CLUB CHICAGO "*


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

Can anybody identify what year and model these belong too?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Where do i get the flags like that fleetline has?


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


>


:thumbsup: any more pics ???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1938_MASTER said:


>


looks good gerardo. :h5:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

TTT for the bombs..


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

XG said:


> View attachment 465084


:boink: :boink:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

At Bombs United


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

Gracias Homies, Happy I remember you helping me out at the Oakland Colseum Car Show, Dam! Time flys Homie. Check these pisc out. Thanks for all the compliments

El Asesino 1985 primered










1989 - Candy Blue w (Campbell) 14' zeniths










1989 my son 2 yrs. old, now 27








1995 Pic. I took while at the Lowrider photo shoot










1998 Calendar


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

TTT found some more shots


----------



## Jan (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought my first bomb today!
'41 Chevy special deluxe 2 door sedan.
First bomb of Exclusive CC!


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

after






before


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

chevybomber said:


> Gracias Homies, Happy I remember you helping me out at the Oakland Colseum Car Show, Dam! Time flys Homie. Check these pisc out. Thanks for all the compliments
> 
> El Asesino 1985 primered
> 
> ...



Always loved this ride! :worship: Was an honor to take second place to El Asesino (Alameda in the 90s). This was one of the first NorCal bombs that was sweeping the custom class consistently! Still have it?


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

Gracias Homie! Yes, it'still chilln in the garage!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> View attachment 486024
> after
> View attachment 486025
> before


nice.....


----------



## lowroder (May 23, 2012)

*my old 52*

52 chevy 2 dr deluxe sedan


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

aristech said:


> At Bombs United


SIK B0MBA :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

3-speed Transmission for sale, great condition, removed from a running/driving 55' BelAir w/under 100,000 miles. $100 located in North Iowa


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

chevybomber said:


> Gracias Homie! Yes, it'still chilln in the garage!


love that car as well, if you would like to park it in my garage just let me know


----------



## actrightcustoms (Apr 2, 2007)

To anyone that can help me, I have a 54 Chevy I want to put the juice on the back but want to keep the leaf spring. Do I need to take out 1 or 2 leafs . It has lower block in it now. Should I go with the mini truck coils? Thank to any one that can help.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Need a radio and hood hinges for my 1946 Stylemaster. Just need the radio for the look. Any help welcomed Thanks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sweet


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 475910


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


cuauhtemoc said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

cuauhtemoc said:


>


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Jan said:


> I bought my first bomb today!
> '41 Chevy special deluxe 2 door sedan.
> First bomb of Exclusive CC!
> 
> ...


 Not Bad!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cuauhtemoc said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump for the homies.


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MY BAD ON TOP POST


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

chevybomber said:


> Gracias Homies, Happy I remember you helping me out at the Oakland Colseum Car Show, Dam! Time flys Homie. Check these pisc out. Thanks for all the compliments
> 
> El Asesino 1985 primered
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Pops' New addition...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*14 INCH CROSSBARS HUBCAPS TEXT FOR PIC 760 797-5621 INDIO CA (NOTE) ONLY 3 ASKING $180*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

cuauhtemoc said:


>



Damn Nice ......


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

viejitos37 said:


>


looking good


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

whats up bombers? quick question. Will front and back seats out of a 4 door 53 chevy fit in a 2 door chevy sedan?


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

Front seat will not fit from 4 dr. To 2 dr., they do not flip forward To access the back seat they are stationary.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

viejitos37 said:


>


Looks great! New paint..?


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Damn there some beautiful bomb in this thread.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

chevybomber said:


> Front seat will not fit from 4 dr. To 2 dr., they do not flip forward To access the back seat they are stationary.


ah man i didn't think about that, thanks for the reply..


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

48 RAG FOR SALE FELLAS...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/340369-1948-chevy-rag.html


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

1939 master deluxe
what more desired 2 or 4 door?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE OWNERS PREFERENCE, HOWEVER THE 4 DOORS ARE MUCH MORE DESIRED.



low81regal said:


> 1939 master deluxe
> what more desired 2 or 4 door?


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Love this topic. Any non chevy bomb pics?


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

MIRACLE said:


> IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE OWNERS PREFERENCE, HOWEVER THE 4 DOORS ARE MUCH MORE DESIRED.


really. cool thanks.
Anyone else has more opinions


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

low81regal said:


> really. cool thanks.
> Anyone else has more opinions


i'd have to agree with miracle, ppl want those 4 the suicide back doors


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

4drs.!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

chevybomber said:


> 4drs.!


x37..uffin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i'd have to agree with miracle, ppl want those 4 the suicide back doors


While the suicide rear doors on those are badass it's not necessarily the reason. The 4 door body in that year(36-39) just looks way better than the two door.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> While the suicide rear doors on those are badass it's not necessarily the reason. The 4 door body in that year(36-39) just looks way better than the two door.


agreed 

the only 4 door cars i really like: 

these











and the JFK special


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like most bombs in either four or two door with the exception of the late '30s. I also think the '57 chevy looks good in a 4 door sedan, not a hardtop. Ps them Lincolns are the shit:thumbsup:


ONE8SEVEN said:


> agreed
> 
> the only 4 door cars i really like:
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

low81regal said:


> 1939 master deluxe
> what more desired 2 or 4 door?


 it depends on the owner and what they like, if they wanna be different or like everyone else. either ways i think both look good when done right.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> While the suicide rear doors on those are badass it's not necessarily the reason. The 4 door body in that year(36-39) just looks way better than the two door.


 i and many others will agree. now lets not forget them 35's,with the 4 suicide doors,you dont see those too often.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

35 are nice to. I used to obsess over 39s but now I love the 37s. Almost the same exact car but I just love the grill on a 37.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

whats everyone running for a rear end in 46-48 fleetlines?


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Just came up on a 1941 Buick super 2door . Has a create engine with zero miles post pics soon can't wait till I paint n roll this Bitch


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

does anyone got a 40's lac on here or am i the only 1?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> does anyone got a 40's lac on here or am i the only 1?


MORE INTEREST IS BEING PAID TO THE OTHER GM MODELS.
I STILL HAVE MY CHEVYS, BUT GOT INVOLVED WITH MID 30`S PONTIAC CONVERTS
YOU DONT SEE THEM AT SHOWS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> whats everyone running for a rear end in 46-48 fleetlines?


 i was wonderimg the same thing, i been thinkin of swappin my rear end on my 48 helmet,i been told nova rear end, not sure from what year though.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> 35 are nice to. I used to obsess over 39s but now I love the 37s. Almost the same exact car but I just love the grill on a 37.


:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

k louie said:


> Just came up on a 1941 Buick super 2door . Has a create engine with zero miles post pics soon can't wait till I paint n roll this Bitch


 congrats cant wait to see the pics


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> MORE INTEREST IS BEING PAID TO THE OTHER GM MODELS.
> I STILL HAVE MY CHEVYS, BUT GOT INVOLVED WITH MID 30`S PONTIAC CONVERTS
> YOU DONT SEE THEM AT SHOWS


the chevys r doin it for sure, i'd love to have a fleetline 1 day

but when it comes to a drop top bomb, cant beat a 47 lac in my opinion


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

MANY PEOPLE RUN DIFFERENT REAR ENDS. CAMERO AND MUSTANG ARE MOST COMMON FOR THEOSE WHO WANT TO RUN SKIRTS UNLESS THEY SHORTEN THE STOCK REAR END. IM SURE THERES OTHERS THOUGH.
MANY ALSO JUST RUN STANDARDS IN THE BACK IF RUNNING WIRES WHICH SOMETIMES REQUIRES TRIMMING THE INNER SKIRT. THERES MANY DIFFERENT SENERIOS.



fullsize67 said:


> whats everyone running for a rear end in 46-48 fleetlines?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MIRACLE said:


> MANY PEOPLE RUN DIFFERENT REAR ENDS. CAMERO AND MUSTANG ARE MOST COMMON FOR THEOSE WHO WANT TO RUN SKIRTS UNLESS THEY SHORTEN THE STOCK REAR END. IM SURE THERES OTHERS THOUGH.
> MANY ALSO JUST RUN STANDARDS IN THE BACK IF RUNNING WIRES WHICH SOMETIMES REQUIRES TRIMMING THE INNER SKIRT. THERES MANY DIFFERENT SENERIOS.


Thanks, thats what i was wondering. I dont plan on running skirts but would be nice to have the option. You talking like 70s camero?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> does anyone got a 40's lac on here or am i the only 1?


I owned a '39 Coupe and still have the '40 Caddy LaSalle sedan


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> whats everyone running for a rear end in 46-48 fleetlines?


I'm running a '72 Monte Carlo/Chevelle rear end, almost exact swap (dimension wise) to the '47 Chevy Fleetline rear end. Later 70's/early 80's Monte rears are used however, they are narrower and folks like to run reverse spokes. Check us out on chevybombs.com - that's the kind of stuff we talk about.


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Time to fire up this thread more....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

The back window:uh:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> The back window:uh:


Maby it says (no ****) under it. haha


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Just picked this one up from a homie in the club.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> Maby it says (no ****) under it. haha


Lmao! Ps nice bomba you got there. What model?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Aeroman said:


>



sitting nice , , , you got everything bolted down ?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Lmao! Ps nice bomba you got there. What model?


Its a 46 chevy stylemaster. Only seen pics of it so far. Dont get home til december then it will be my daily driver.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

NOS REAR WINDOW WIPER
$500obo
CONTACT 520-245-5020


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Aeroman said:


> Time to fire up this thread more....



great timeless pictures


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

someone post up pictures of your 49 Chevy convertible thanks


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> great timeless pictures


:yes:


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

Rolled Brim said:


>



WOW Bad ASS :fool2:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

~VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE~


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> looks good gerardo. :h5:



gracias fruitcake


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone got pics of a 47 *Chevy Fleetmaster* 2-Door Town Sedan fixed up im looking at buying one


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Anyone got pics of a 47 *Chevy Fleetmaster* 2-Door Town Sedan fixed up im looking at buying one


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1005_lrmp_1948_chevrolet_fleetmaster/


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

1938_MASTER said:


> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1005_lrmp_1948_chevrolet_fleetmaster/


:thumbsup:VERY NICE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigLos said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

BigLos said:


>


Nice truck!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Aeroman said:


>



WOW bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get the chrome strip from a 42 or 46 fleetline? :dunno:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a good time today, nice meeting you Juan, Iam down to hit the streets with you bro anytime. Finally got t meet Jose to.your 62 is super clean, Iam down to put the deuces on the streets with you to homie. Here's just a few pics .














Big brother Bob cleaned house on the trophies ,congrats Bob you deserve it homie.




























can't wait for the next one! I really like how Fort worth lowriding community keeps it tight, like it should be , no drama. Good day today fellas!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My bad guys wrong topic . Lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

at the viejitos show


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow: Nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 519168
> 
> 
> View attachment 519169


:wow: daaaaaaaaamn


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 519870


I like her :naughty: and tha car is pretty nice too :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I like her :naughty: and tha car is pretty nice too :biggrin:


What car?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> What car?


:boink:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

my 1948 ragg


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

viejitos37 said:


> at the viejitos show


nice pix!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

"TRADE FOR A 1947 OR 1948 FLEETLINE..NEEDS TO BE CLEAN !!!!!OR $21K OBO............

Up for sale "1962 IMPALA SS" TRUE Super Sport!.clean title..pink in hand....This is a frame off fully restored ride..NO B.S.,,,,NEW PPG all black paint...cut and rubbed,,,,NEW interior less then 2 months old....ALL STAINLESS Been redipped INSIDE & OUT INCLUDING BUMPERS .body work and shaved side moldings.NEW exhaust from headers to the back....NEW body bushings ..Converted to front disk brake with NEW brake booster...NEW painless wire harnes threw the whole car..all windows are clean & no cracks.. NEW Flaming River tilt chrome steering column & a Lokar floor shifter.....rebuilt 350 motor & 350 Turbo Tranny runs perfect. New set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with new tires,,,.stereo consists of ZAPCO BOARD,,, 4-6X9 4 ways...& 2 L3 Kicker comps that sounds super clean..This car is FLAWLESS!!!! So NO tire kickers,,NO low ballers, NO dreamers,,and NO Joy Rides.......COME WITH CASH OR DONT EVEN COME!!!!!!!! please dont waste my time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $21K obo.out of state and out of country buyers are welcomed.. "THE ONLY TRADE CONSIDER IS A 1947 OR 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE...JUST AS CLEAN"......209-642-5868


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 42 GETTING BUSY MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 519872


Nice RAG! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 42 GETTING BUSY MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


dammmmmm you guys ant playing around looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!!ain't got much more to say,that looks great..


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> dammmmmm you guys ant playing around looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Any leads on a stainless steel hood divider moulding for a 39 Chevy? thanks, any help appreciated. please pm me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

UNITED CLASSICS C.C.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone selling a 46 grill guard or rear bumper wraps?


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

here is a ass shot off my 53 ht bombita


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I just picked up this 1950 deluxe gonna do some simple stuff to it for now and maybe go all out later in the future


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


> Here it is


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone got a saftey star wit red dot for sale dnt need to be new jus clean. nd a flag holder??????


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a saftey star wit red dot for sale dnt need to be new jus clean. nd a flag holder??????


If your ok with repop check ebay. lots on there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

3500 obo...trades welcome

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/BIG_JAE805/50fleet/?action=view&current=DSCF5263.mp4


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a saftey star wit red dot for sale dnt need to be new jus clean. nd a flag holder??????


http://www.scribd.com/full/96301675?access_key=key-27swkaiy967wyva19b8o
Here you go Homie,,


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*NICE RAG :thumbsup:THIS IS MY 48






*


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:


64DROPP said:


> my 1948 ragg


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


damn, Everyone making magazines now.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DUKES N.M. said:


> *NICE RAG :thumbsup:THIS IS MY 48
> View attachment 535077
> *


:wow:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

TIMELESS


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a saftey star wit red dot for sale dnt need to be new jus clean. nd a flag holder??????


i have the re-pop stars, but i install a hand made diamond cut glass jewel


----------



## PARRA39 (Feb 28, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> i have the re-pop stars, but i install a hand made diamond cut glass jewel


would you be selling just the diamond cut glass jewels themselves? Let me know.


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64* (Nov 18, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC.


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

West side san jose.....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

My Bombitas


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

FOR SALE 1940 CAL PLATES RESTORED WITH 48 TABS. $450.00

FOR SALE RECHROMED 46-47 GRILLE GUARD, TUBE GUARD. $400.00

FOR SALE 1948 GRILLE GUARD, 3 PIECE. $550.00

46-48 BADGES,ORNAMENTS,FOG LIGHTS,BELT TRIM FOR 42/46, GAUGES,DASH TRIM,GRILLES AND MORE AVAIL.


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

my compas 39 dodge


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

20000$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$or trade


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.northtexasbombcruise.com/ :thumbsup:

















http://www.northtexasbombcruise.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## erbs (Jun 5, 2012)

*i think?*

i think its a 36 pakard bro


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats a dope ass bomb


510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 519168
> 
> 
> View attachment 519169


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> 20000$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$or trade


:wow:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Albuquerque


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment 547475

View attachment 547476

View attachment 547478

View attachment 547479

View attachment 547480


a couple shots of my 53 hardtop i took today


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


Bedrockcc said:


> Albuquerque


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I reeeeeeally like the yellow accents, and the engine is super clean.
I love how you bomba guys always keep the inliners, as they are kool looking and super kool sounding mills, specially if with a split manifold and pecil tips


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I reeeeeeally like the yellow accents, and the engine is super clean.
> I love how you bomba guys always keep the inliners, as they are kool looking and super kool sounding mills, specially if with a split manifold and pecil tips


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 548740


BAD ASS PIC!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Bedrockcc said:


> Albuquerque


Good looking 41


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 530183


 BADASS PICTURE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

gabela433 said:


>


nice.


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

My 48 ragg


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

DUKES N.M. said:


> NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:


Damn they look the same nice


----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

64DROPP said:


> Damn they look the same nice


 Bad ass rag loko


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks homie


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Any love for Zephyrs? I think theyre bad ass.


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Any love for Zephyrs? I think theyre bad ass.


Like this one


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Any love for Zephyrs? I think theyre bad ass.


THOSE ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITES!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

aristech said:


> Like this one


That's my favorite also sick!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Sick


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice to hear 
That green one is actually new to me. Looks rather good
On top of my mind theres the one from Style Kings and the one from the Beatniks that are both still projects in primer, and both fantastic cars, althou they might be done by now. Then Skoty Chops is buildin a kustom thats gonna be on another level. Pics in a few hours, on the fone now


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

If im not mistaken,, isn't the green one Rudy's from Style Kings ??


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

52hrdtp said:


> If im not mistaken,, isn't the green one Rudy's from Style Kings ??


Royal cruiser's


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

gabela433 said:


>


Very nice 38.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

64DROPP said:


> My 48 ragg


Rare bird.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Found these in my folders. cant find shit loads of stuff.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

From Austin Speed Shop a few years back.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

random bombitas


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this a Hudson? I really feel this one.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

And another one of my favorites


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

New Bombs Calendar for 2014! Dallas Texas contact XG Photos for full details if interested: [email protected].com visit on www.facebook.com/xgphotos


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


This^


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

New Bombs Calendar for 2014! Dallas Texas contact XG Photos for full details if interested: [email protected] visit on www.facebook.com/xgphotos 






​


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Removed from a 41' coupe. Clean and straight. Just replate and you're ready. 

$150 shipped.











They look good on a late 30's Master Deluxe in my opinion.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> And another one of my favorites


Didn't know they made sedan deliverys as far back as '37


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

dogbonekustoms said:


> And another one of my favorites


Very cool!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Jan (Apr 11, 2012)

Straight out of Europe, my '41


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh well, might as well join the rest of ya'll.....................:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Just picked up this 48 :naughty:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

^^^^nice^^^^


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

I do have a question... The center bumper guard in the rear of the car folds down. Any idea why? I can't think of any reason other than maybe it it was in the way of putting stuff in the trunk...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

BigPoppaPump said:


> I do have a question... The center bumper guard in the rear of the car folds down. Any idea why? I can't think of any reason other than maybe it it was in the way of putting stuff in the trunk...


to open the trunk and not smash your hand,fingers


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

BigPoppaPump said:


> I do have a question... The center bumper guard in the rear of the car folds down. Any idea why? I can't think of any reason other than maybe it it was in the way of putting stuff in the trunk...


Is it for sale?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

BigPoppaPump said:


> I do have a question... The center bumper guard in the rear of the car folds down. Any idea why? I can't think of any reason other than maybe it it was in the way of putting stuff in the trunk...


as the guy said it is there to "protect" the trunk in case of a accident. as well as the front guard to protect the grille area


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> as the guy said it is there to "protect" the trunk in case of a accident. as well as the front guard to protect the grille area


I get that... Was wondering why it folds down...


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> Is it for sale?


Everything is for sale. I was gonna drive it fit a bit & sell it in the summer probably


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

yo scott steiner, how much for the front guard and funky folding rear guard?


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

ANYONE NEED A 53/54 FITS 51/52 POWERGLIDE TRANS? BEEN REBUILT. COMES WITH FLYWHEEL,BELL HOUSING, TORQUE CONVERTER. ASKING 800.00 OBO.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

OLDTIME47 said:


> yo scott steiner, how much for the front guard and funky folding rear guard?


:roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

BigPoppaPump said:


> I get that... Was wondering why it folds down...


you will find in these old cars they had many unique features...look at the picket fence for the old trucks..they were called cattle guards to round up the cows..


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 575609


Bad ass


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 1963Imp (Jul 6, 2011)

Any one has any pictures of 1951 Bel Air hardtops. Please post if you got them


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING10 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING11 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING14 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING15 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING16 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING17 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING18 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING20 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING21 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

^nice pictures.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A 37 PONTIAC COUPE TO SELL, NEED THE SPACE, STRAIGHT 8 , LONG WHEEL BASE, SAME AS A CADDY


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 575610


Bad Bomb.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 578937


Bad ass Old School right here....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/354371-12-days-christmas-doo-***-christmas.html

1-12 posted soo far, 13 & 14 will be posted later today. posting 24 in total by christmas.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Japan? 




View attachment 578936


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

yep


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dam


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice pic :wow:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


What year is this


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

NM46ER said:


>


What model and year is the bomb on far left.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> What year is this


1951...THAT'S "FUNKY 51'"


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 578936


japan gets down!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> 1951...THAT'S "FUNKY 51'"


Thanks homie.. I've been trying to figure out my favorite year and model of fifties bombs.. and I think this is it... BADASS RIDE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> What model and year is the bomb on far left.


38 chevy
looks like a master deluxe


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

[h=5]grille guard for sale, similar to the guard on pelons truck but has double bar (bottom guard)[/h]


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> 38 chevy
> looks like a master deluxe


Cool.. I figured a 38.. thanks


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

theart của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5464 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING9 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone need 51 skirts og metal ones pm me for pics


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

2012 ChevyBomb of the Year




http://chevybombs.com/archives/1080


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

That visor looks mean all lowered :thumbsup:
Nice ass too haha...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

FOR SALE: 42-48 G334 FLEETLINE VENTSHADES $600.00 READY TO MOUNT.

FOR SALE: 48 NOS CAR 3 PIECE GRILLE GUARD, NO BOX. $800.00 READY TO MOUNT.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Is This A Bombs Accessorie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

Question for my Bombers,Will a seat out of a 54 chevy vert fit in a 53 chevy sedan(2 door)?????


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

These are a set of 5 16" Artillery wheels 6 lug Chevy... They were painted by the previous owner but were never mounted and the edges do have some chips but can be touched up.. 2 of the rims have missing clips one of them has 3 missing but will still hold the cap perfectly and the other has 1 missing.. 2 have had some rusting that isnt too bad but is very common on these wheels and the other has less then the first but again not bad and the other 3 are in nearly perfect condition.. Please look at all the pictures and you can see what they look like.. DONT BE SHY THROW ME AN OFFER OR COME SEE THEM ...Text or leave a message on my voice mail... @ 650 921 2081


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 588631


badass pics but why ruin them with the instagram type effects


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> Question for my Bombers,Will a seat out of a 54 chevy vert fit in a 53 chevy sedan(2 door)?????


yes the seat will fit


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

damnz homes i got a 53 bel air also im workin on this one clean homie


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

is this a 42


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13574366811792" target="_blank">is this a 42


CANT TELL BASED ON NOT SEEING FRONT END. HAS THE 42/46 BELT TRIM AND 42 REAR WRAPS THOUGH..... WHOEVER OWNS IT, THANKS FOR NOT PUTTING ON FLEETLINE FENDER STRIPS:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX35 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



FAMILIAGRAFIX34 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>



One of the best out there!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's going to look bad ass once it's put together. :h5:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bajito OG said:


>


I'm trying to learn my bomb years.. what distinguishes the early 50s chevys..I'm thinkin this is a 53


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> I'm trying to learn my bomb years.. what distinguishes the early 50s chevys..I'm thinkin this is a 53


 Mainly the grills and body shape ,the car in the picture is a 50 but similar to a 49 in the body style except for the grille the 49 has extra vertical bars between the lower and center bars. If you have any questions regarding bombs or accessories don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

1942aerosedan said:


> Mainly the grills and body shape ,the car in the picture is a 50 but similar to a 49 in the body style except for the grille the 49 has extra vertical bars between the lower and center bars. If you have any questions regarding bombs or accessories don't hesitate to pm me.


Cool thanks homie.. I believe its a 49 thru 54 is what I like most, that body shape. I think my favorites the 51, but I need to learn more about thr differences first. There's a certain rear end shape that I like and idk what year it is yet, but its definately in this generation of the deluxes or bel airs I believe.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

49 to 51 are basically the same car with diffrent details, and it was the last generation of fleetlines.
Then theres the 53s and 54s, same deal as above, after that they started to launch new models every year.
I have a feelin you like the 53/54s.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> 49 to 51 are basically the same car with diffrent details, and it was the last generation of fleetlines.
> Then theres the 53s and 54s, same deal as above, after that they started to launch new models every year.
> I have a feelin you like the 53/54s.


Thanks .. I was thinking the 53/54 myself untill I saw "funky 51"... now I'm not sure..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> Thanks .. I was thinking the 53/54 myself untill I saw "funky 51"... now I'm not sure..


whatever u do, do not purse out a bomb


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a 51. You recognize it cause it has turn signals in the grille. This one has extra theeth added thou.









Others


















































52s
Theeth and diffrent lenses.








Not sure on this. Looks like a 51 with added theet but cant be sure









Ooooohh mama :worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

A 50. No theet, and no lights in the grille.

















A very nice hardtop









Plate says 49 but grille says 50. Hard to say on such a radical kustom. Bad ass regardless.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

49. Has extra vertical bars on the lower portion of the grille and no lights.









Viejitos Japan chapter has some bad ass kustoms among their bombs


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

And now with the new-ers.
53


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Five 4

























































The Sphynx


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks , this helps


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

I HAVE 2 SPIDER HUBCAPS 15"..FOR SALE $75.00,,,2 MONTHS OLD, ONLY DROVE ON THEM ONCE..AND ONE FLEW OFF, SO IT HAS SOME MINOR SCRATCHS..NOTHING BIG,,,, TEXT ME IF INTERESTED,, 209-642-5868,, I LIVE IN Northern California..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

what year are these..


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Which ones ?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

The fire engine red one is what I like most.. and the white one behind it is a 53 right


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

If your talking about the fire engine red one with white top it's a 53-54 Plymouth and yes the one behind that one is a 53 Chevy.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok,wow that plymouth is nice too.. and it looks like thr brown and maroon ones are 49 -50


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

The brown one is 49-50 the maroon one with a white top is a 52.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

so this is a 51


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> so this is a 51
> 
> View attachment 593480
> 
> View attachment 593481


No its a 52 as you can see the long parking light lens, grille teeth and the side trim on the quarter panels. 51's don't have the teeth, parking light has smaller lens and no quarter side trim


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah, for some reason i totally forgot about 52s in my posts in the other page lol will fix it.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Call for more details asking $5500 obo 805-801-4832 |
I HAVE A LOT MORE PICTURE VERY SOILD FLOORS INSIDE AND OUT HAVE EXTRA FENDER AND ALL TO REAPLACE DAMAGE ONE ON DRIVER SIDE 
CALL OR TEXT ME FOR MORE INFO ALSO AND PICTIRES CAR IN IN SANTA MARIA CALIF


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

^^^ Kind of the same color mine was...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

1942aerosedan said:


> No its a 52 as you can see the long parking light lens, grille teeth and the side trim on the quarter panels. 51's don't have the teeth, parking light has smaller lens and no quarter side trim


Ok thanks. I think I got them now.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

saw this on the freeway , so how do we tell if this is a 49 or a 50.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> saw this on the freeway , so how do we tell if this is a 49 or a 50.
> View attachment 594186


Looks like a 1950 Chevrolet Bel Air to me, you can tell by the grill front turn signals, rear taillights and truck emblem I'm sure there are other ways too...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a 50 since they didn't make a 49 hardtop .


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok thanks.. and its a hardtop because its two door with no window bars right?otherwise it would be a coupe? Is that correct.


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

“Just testing the waters”……1952 Chevy Hard Top for possible trade for a BOMB ONLY,1948 and under,,No Projects,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just painted the mint color about a year ago,,new interior, redipped=bumpers,wrap arounds,bumper gaurds, comes with skirts ,visor,new 15 inch 560 cokers,continental kit,drive train is=350 motor with billet pullys,350 tranny with tranny cooler,camaro rear end, dual fan in the front to keep it cool "RUNS GREAT!!!!!!"..It has after market A/C that works perfect and cold. it has a wolf whistle and a siren,,, all the glass is all orignal and no cracks or chips, frame is perfect, this car has NEVER been bagged or NEVER had hydraulics installed. has new shocks new wheel bearings,new brakes, glass packs,, it has orignal black and yellow plates, clean title,pink in hand, the list goes on & on,,,this bomb is clean,,...car is located in Northern CA. Like I said just testing the waters to see if something catchs my eye..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

saw these at a local show for all 
51 vert







52


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Thats nice


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Clean 40 what color is.that ?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories Car Club is proud to approach their 35th Anniversary this year. As of the beginning of 2013 there are over 19 Chapters Worldwide. In celebration and to start the year off, we are selling our commemorative Old Memories 35th Anniversary T-shirt for $15 each plus Shipping. Sizes Medium to XXXL. Special thanks to Ruben Cantoran for artwork. To purchase a shirt(s) please inbox me or text me at 323 371 9696. You can use paypal and we ship.*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

TTT for the Bombs


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Wow.thats came.out.clean


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST (SAN - JOSE ) Reppresenting on that new streetlow flyer


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

52hrdtp said:


> “Just testing the waters”……1952 Chevy Hard Top for possible trade for a BOMB ONLY,1948 and under,,No Projects,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just painted the mint color about a year ago,,new interior, redipped=bumpers,wrap arounds,bumper gaurds, comes with skirts ,visor,new 15 inch 560 cokers,continental kit,drive train is=350 motor with billet pullys,350 tranny with tranny cooler,camaro rear end, dual fan in the front to keep it cool "RUNS GREAT!!!!!!"..It has after market A/C that works perfect and cold. it has a wolf whistle and a siren,,, all the glass is all orignal and no cracks or chips, frame is perfect, this car has NEVER been bagged or NEVER had hydraulics installed. has new shocks new wheel bearings,new brakes, glass packs,, it has orignal black and yellow plates, clean title,pink in hand, the list goes on & on,,,this bomb is clean,,...car is located in Northern CA. Like I said just testing the waters to see if something catchs my eye..


TTT~


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

Contact [email protected] for more information: *www.xgphotos.com*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

For Sale said:


>


 How much


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


any more pics of this cadi?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

leg46y said:


> any more pics of this cadi?

























































_*Street Kingz Car Club Valle de Coachella*_


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

That 48.with.the.roof rack is crazy


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 620996


 Dammiittt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top
For the bombas..


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help and response. I'll try these tips.


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Valadez!


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

57chevyguy said:


> View attachment 626812
> View attachment 626813
> View attachment 626814


 BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)

my project 1952 pontiac


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

57chevyguy said:


> View attachment 626812
> View attachment 626813
> View attachment 626814


G A N G S T E R . . .


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

just picked up this 51 so the project begins


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Congrats on your 51! Visit us at chevybombs.com for bomb specific restoration tips and know how. Good luck.


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to all car clubs making this happen once more:

D-Town Bombs
Jokers
Texas Ranflas
Dukes
Los Royal Classics

*2014 Bombs Calendar II Edition*

2012 copies were sold internationally and nationally: Dubai, Afghanistan, Mexico, New Mexico, Arizona, Texas, California, Michigan, Oklahoma.

Visit: www.xgphotos.com


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

mine is almost done, few more days =)


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Do any of you have pictures of pura vida the 3 time bomb of the year. That was a bad ass ride.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bad ass


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*just a little something to mark on them CALENDERS*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 647607


any more pics..or did i miss em?


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 647603





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 647604





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 647605





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 647606





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 647607



badass pics!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Picked this 1948 Dodge D24 saturday afternoon...sorry for the newbie question but will 14x7 wires fit on this no problem? 
*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*This is how she sat when I fell in love with her ...1948 Dodge D24 for only $3,000







*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Thread is still *Droppin' Bombas!!!


*  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Miniature bomba


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Mixteco said:


> *Picked this 1948 Dodge D24 saturday afternoon...sorry for the newbie question but will 14x7 wires fit on this no problem?
> *


 NO! You can get 13x7 but its a tight fit and they still might rub depending on how low you go. I'm running 14x7 standards in the back with skirts and 14x7 reversed in front. That's the only way I could run skirts!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

48bomb said:


> NO! You can get 13x7 but its a tight fit and they still might rub depending on how low you go. I'm running 14x7 standards in the back with skirts and 14x7 reversed in front. That's the only way I could run skirts!


*Well bro I dont have skirts for it so do you think the 14x7reverse will fit on the back? I dont plan on lowering it yet and 13x7s look too small on these cars in my honest opinion lol *


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

I agree 13's look to small but I tried 14x7's at stock height and they rubbed. I would see if a homie has a set you can try before you buy a new set. I have the og rear end on mine.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

48bomb said:


> I agree 13's look to small but I tried 14x7's at stock height and they rubbed. I would see if a homie has a set you can try before you buy a new set. I have the og rear end on mine.


:banghead:* most of my homies ride on stock wheels lol I was hoping to buy a set next weekend so maybe I should just hold off from purchasing rims...do you think 14x6 will fit better or maybe just 14x7 standards all the way around on all wheels? Thanks again bro for your help*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mixteco said:


> :banghead:* most of my homies ride on stock wheels lol I was hoping to buy a set next weekend so maybe I should just hold off from purchasing rims...do you think 14x6 will fit better or maybe just 14x7 standards all the way around on all wheels? Thanks again bro for your help*


You would want to get standards for the rear for them to clear and skirts to fit without rub


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice pic....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> You would want to get standards for the rear for them to clear and skirts to fit without rub


:thumbsup: Even running the 14 standards with skirts its still a pretty tight fit!


----------



## Onecoolgringo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Onecoolgringo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

48bomb said:


> :thumbsup: Even running the 14 standards with skirts its still a pretty tight fit!


:shocked: *Does it rub against the skirts tho? I ordered a set of skirts from eBay last night and just need a sunvisor before I pick up the rims. What size sunvisor do I pickup for the 48 Dodge and how much should I look at spending for a complete one? Can't wait til I can finally roll it on spokes tho b/c it's been 5 years or more since I last owned a dropped car on wire knockoffs*:rofl:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Mine don't rub but there is not much extra clearance. The visor I got is a Fulton but not sure of the size, Most of these from the 40's are interchangeable. Post pics once you get them wheels on!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

14x6 or 14x5.5 :thumbsup:


48bomb said:


> :thumbsup: Even running the 14 standards with skirts its still a pretty tight fit!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

My new 1936 olds


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

64DROPP said:


> My new 1936 olds


sweet ride


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Luv'n it!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> sweet ride


Thanks


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY BELONG TO THE VCCA (VINTAGE CHEVY CLUB?)
HERE`S SOMETHING I FOUND, KINDA SORTA HOW THEY FEEL ABOUT A "CERTIAN CALIF. MEMBERS AND THERE CARS"
DISCLAIMER POSTED UP, TO SHOW IT`S "JUST IN FUN!"

*VCCA Membership* *41specialdeluxe*

























Registered: 09/14/09
Posts: 2877
Loc: NC usa(Disclaimer: The following is pure "T" blab, blab.







I'm just kidding in what I write below. Its just tongue in cheek stuff and not meant to be serious. There is no intent to step on toes. Open at your own risk and if you do, relax and have a sense of humor. Please.







) 

I'm worried. Why? Well, I noticed in the G&D that there are a plethora (heaps) of folks from California a-joining up. Now that rush to join us might not be a bad thing; if it were any other state in the Union. But California? Give me a break. Now I have no first hand knowledge but I've heard "tings." Yep, those folks and their cars are sometimes quite ... well, different. How? Well, ... they just are. Talk to one or see one of their rides. Or just take a look at either.

Who knows what the club may get when one of those California folks out there joins up. Such things as their old Chevrolets may be equipped with:

a. Loud speakers

b. Moon hubcaps

c. Mud flaps

d. Mechanical modifications galore

e. Wild colors (purple?)

f. Ability to squat, rise up, jump up and down like its got a giant difribulator(sp) stuck underneath it. Raise a leg (wheel) like a dog at a new fire hydrant. (Mom's have to cover their children's eyes. Mercy!)

g. 150 decibel tweeters and basses the size of wash tubs, with enough amps to break champagne glasses on the moon

h. Poor taste in music. Rap, New Country, Jazz, Salsa (whatever that is), etc. (Only big band, old country, classical, pop, and Broadway show and that sort of music should be permitted. Some Joni James, Ray Coniff, Helene Fischer and Francine Jordi, Il Diva, that sort of music. I digress)

I. More passengers than the car or it's springs was rated for

J. Mufflers loud enough to be mistaken for something "Johnny Dark" would install

k. Car lowered so low in the rear it would shave the hair off a baby wooly worm whilst it was a-trying to cross the road

L. A Fulton (needs no further comment)

And the list goes on and on.

Those from CA may need to be made to sign a pledge that they will not do any of the things itemized above (including the "on and on" stuff, whatever that might be. "We know it when we see it." 

Californians may be a-skewing the bell curve of the range of what should be permitted and still stay with the notion that the club is in the restoration and preservation business. Darn tootin, I say. Time to take action.

I think that Bill Barker should be given a task of coming up with the official California Pledge document and administering the program. Applicants would be required to submit a picture of their car and themselves for a set of judges look it over and determine whether either they and and their ride is suitable for VCCA. (If they look like the Adams family or their ride looks like a 32 Chevrolet cut down to look like the Herman Munster's coffin thing, then their application should be sent back COD.

Once accepted, those who slipped in on a marginal basis could be scrutinized by a board of VCCA wives (none from CA, of course). The board's mandate would be to determine if whether there is the reasonable possibility the owners or their car's behavior may not be desirable for young, innocent children to witness. That way, warnings could be mailed out prior to car shows so that potential attendees could be alerted to the potentially harmful visual and audio effects. On the day of a show, barf bags and blindfolds with the VCCA logo on them could be handed out for the kiddies and elderly, as well, just in case.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

Clean!


----------



## Bomba love (Mar 10, 2013)

INSEPARABLES CC.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


>


:h5:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE


----------



## My1947 (Mar 7, 2013)

heres couple pics of my bomb in australia for more pics click on my ride page below.






















heres my ride page.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/369728-478omb-47-fleetmaster-australia.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*53 CONVERTIBLE FROM LUXURIOUS CC MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

[/URL]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

STILL GOT A LOT OF WORK TO DO ON THE CAR BUT ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass Dave :h5:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

damn, that's a clean ass 53.


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> STILL GOT A LOT OF WORK TO DO ON THE CAR BUT ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My1947 said:


> heres couple pics of my bomb in australia for more pics click on my ride page below.
> heres my ride page.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/369728-478omb-47-fleetmaster-australia.html












I like that! uffin:


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice real nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE] my bombita 53 hardtop SANJO


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

^^^Hell yeeaaahhh.... uffin: Got any pics of the roof in the sun..?


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

took this pic of this clean bomb at Torres empire over the weekend


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Original GM cage fan for sale . $400 shipped obo or trade


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

landshark 68 said:


>


 my bombita 53 hardtop SANJO[/QUOTE]this is the nicest 53-54 ht I seen in a while.


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> my bombita 53 hardtop SANJO


this is the nicest 53-54 ht I seen in a while.[/QUOTE]:thumbsup: thank you bro


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The



Top


4 bombs !!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful 1948 Cadillac Convertible


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


NICE!
BUT AGAIN, THE WHOLE CAR IS REAL NICE!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

1942aerosedan said:


> Original GM cage fan for sale . $400 shipped obo or trade
> 
> View attachment 671921


$300 shipped


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> BUT AGAIN, THE WHOLE CAR IS REAL NICE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1939 FOR SALE, RUST FRONT DRIVER TOEBOARD, TOOL TRAY.RUNNING BOARDS,
ALL ORIGINAL, NEVER RE-PAINTED, OG PAINT WORN OFF, OLD OG MOHAIR INTERIOR


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Cuanto Perry ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> Cuanto Perry ?


PM SENT


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*Brand new never installed!! Free Shipping!! PM Me
*Offenhauser Side cover for Chevy 235


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bad asss 39 loko


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

52 Hardtop,,,,,just painted the mint color about a year ago,,new interior, redipped=bumpers,wrap arounds,bumper gaurds, comes with skirts ,visor,new 15 inch 560 cokers,continental kit,drive train is=350 motor with billet pullys,350 tranny with tranny cooler,camaro rear end, dual fan in the front to keep it cool "RUNS GREAT!!!!!!"..It has after market A/C that works perfect and cold. ,, all the glass is all orignal and no cracks or chips, frame is perfect, this car has NEVER been bagged or NEVER had hydraulics installed. has new shocks new wheel bearings,new brakes, glass packs,, it has orignal black and yellow plates, clean title,pink in hand, the list goes on & on,,,this bomb is clean,,...car is located in Northern CA. 209-642-5868


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1938_MASTER said:


>


that olds, needs dual sidemounts


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> that olds, needs dual sidemounts


i agree! if you run into any, let me know


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1938_MASTER said:


> i agree! if you run into any, let me know


IS THE OLDS YOURS?
I GOT 2 EXTRA 36 OLDS HUB CAPS IF YOU NEED THEM.
ON THE SIDE MOUNTS YOU NEED TO USE A DONER FENDER, I GOT A SUPER CLEAN SET OF 37 CADDY SIDE MOUNT FRONTFENDERS, WITH THE MATCHING COVERS, THAT ARE THE SAME AS THE OLDS


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

NEW PRICE************************ $18k OBO,,,********************************************
,,,,,,,,,1952 chevy hardtop,,,,,,,,,,,,just painted the mint color about a year ago,,new interior, redipped=bumpers,wrap arounds,bumper gaurds, comes with skirts ,visor,new 15 inch 560 cokers,continental kit,drive train is=350 motor with billet pullys,350 tranny with tranny cooler,camaro rear end, dual fan in the front to keep it cool "RUNS GREAT!!!!!!"..It has after market A/C that works perfect and cold. it has a wolf whistle and a siren,,, all the glass is all orignal and no cracks or chips, frame is perfect, this car has NEVER been bagged or NEVER had hydraulics installed. has new shocks new wheel bearings,new brakes, glass packs,, it has orignal black and yellow plates, clean title,pink in hand, the list goes on & on,,,this bomb is clean,,...car is located in Northern CA. 209-642-5868


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*53 CHEVY RAG

*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

My 53belair ht posted up


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

This 53 Is Bad Ass


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> This 53 Is Bad Ass


:thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Shot this pic today


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

this one is mine


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

this one is mine


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pics i took at the bellflower show


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 717946


thats a bad looking ride u got bro


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *53 CHEVY RAG
> 
> *


 NICE!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


what year and model is this, anymore pics


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 575609





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 575610


Nice!!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> what year and model is this, anymore pics


That looks like a 47-48 fleetmaster 2dr coupe.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

its a 1947 stylemaster chevy coupe:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *53 CHEVY RAG
> 
> *


*What size rims are these?*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Mixteco said:


> *What size rims are these?*


13s bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

51gjr said:


> NICE!!!


thanks bro...Your 51 is absolutely off the hook...Love it...A lot of details well done!!uffin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

here my 40 chevy


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

changed up my 53 hardtops top coast one killed it:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 766946
> changed up my 53 hardtops top coast one killed it:biggrin:


 :thumbsup: looks sik


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

408models said:


> :thumbsup: looks sik


thanks bro


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> 13s bro


*I dont know if its just me but the way the knock is poking out it almost looks like its standards? or are they 13x5's?*


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks, my new one is a 54


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks bro...Your 51 is absolutely off the hook...Love it...A lot of details well done!!uffin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

garage shot of my 53 chevy bel air ht


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

51gjr said:


> thanks, my new one is a 54



OH SHIT SORRY BROTHER BUT IT LOOKS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS...SEEN IT IN VEGAS LAST YEARuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> :thumbsup:


DAMN THAT LOOKS GREAT!!! CAN NEVER GO WRONT WITH THE COASTER!!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Mixteco said:


> *I dont know if its just me but the way the knock is poking out it almost looks like its standards? or are they 13x5's?*


YES THEY ARE 13X5.5...THE REAR WOULD NOT CLEAR WITH THE 13X7 NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Casualdreamer (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

2014 Bombs Calendar place your order www.xgphotos.com under Lowriders or email [email protected] to order multiple copies!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn..........


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE (Feb 21, 2011)

anyone know if these are worth anything?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a 48 Fleetline for sale $8k n so cal


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bad ass fotos of some bad ass bombs


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 4FLEETLINE6 (Jan 23, 2007)

DUKES :roflmao::worship:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I'm not one to talk shit..just truth...this is a very nice car indeed but them honda daytons need to go...and those balloon tires...just some constructive criticism I hope...





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *53 CHEVY RAG
> 
> *


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

FIRME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

jjarez79 said:


> I'm not one to talk shit..just truth...this is a very nice car indeed but them honda daytons need to go...and those balloon tires...just some constructive criticism I hope...


all opinions all welcome man good or bad...they are wire wheel king 13x5.5 to be able to clear the back fenders...the tires are the smallest I could find in Cali at that time besides 5.20s:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


>


looking great Danny!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

landshark 68 said:


> BIGBOO475365 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

J-KAT said:


>


damn!!!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

damn! BIGBOO,you take some bag ass pics, keep up the good work!!!


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Info needed*



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> damn!!!!uffin:


 Hey what’s up people? I am all new to the bomb world. Can anyone tell me little more about them? What is the year range? What’s the name of the different models? What is the best and most famous year makes and model name? Is there a place on the web where I can view photos of the different models of bombs ever made?
Thanks


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

bombs are from 1935 - 1954 there is a lot of different Chevrolet models from the master 85, master deluxe,special deluxe, style master, fleet master, fleetline , belair , 210, and 150 models. The most popular/famous in my opinion is the 1939 4 door Master deluxe and the 42-48 2 door fleetlines to find pictures you can just do a search of the post your rides section.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Thanks*



1942aerosedan said:


> bombs are from 1935 - 1954 there is a lot of different Chevrolet models from the master 85, master deluxe,special deluxe, style master, fleet master, fleetline , belair , 210, and 150 models. The most popular/famous in my opinion is the 1939 4 door Master deluxe and the 42-48 2 door fleetlines to find pictures you can just do a search of the post your rides section.


Many thanks for the info....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin forward to this magazine


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Sammy Lopez imperials car club. Just one of the featured bombs incoming in the premiere issue of classic n kustom Bombs magazine.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

premiere issue of classic n kustom bombs magazine. BEsure to grab your copy or subscribe online at bombsmagazine.com thanks for your support


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Bump


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bomba love (Mar 10, 2013)

Inseparables car club


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

leg46y said:


>


 The license plate!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

*
wtf
*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

And to say a chain for extra support. Lol but with this str8 six's you can get them up to 400 horsepower.


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

leg46y said:


>


Lol, my pic. Taken a few years ago at the Beach Hop in Whangamata NZ. Old Skool Rydz Lowrider Club! Chur chur!!!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

My 53belair bombitas new 2014 look happy new years


----------



## Casualdreamer (Nov 7, 2011)

R0LL1N said:


> Lol, my pic. Taken a few years ago at the Beach Hop in Whangamata NZ. Old Skool Rydz Lowrider Club! Chur chur!!!


FUUCK! Right hand drive throwing a 3!


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)




----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I







39 Chevy Banjo
For sale on ebay


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*1938 bombita*


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have pics of a Chevy 1941 Special Deluxe??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cuate64 said:


> Anyone have pics of a Chevy 1941 Special Deluxe??


HERE`S MY BLUE 4 DOOR


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


>


nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Some really nice pics in here..................:yes:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Badass pics on this page


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Bombs!

http://vimeo.com/41397898


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

One more

http://vimeo.com/65011892


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*


























































*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Bad ass pictures homie


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdabra72 (May 28, 2014)

1952 chevy belair hardtop delux.
View attachment 1254386
View attachment 1254410
View attachment 1254418
View attachment 1254426


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

64DROPP said:


>


Damb bro you dont play bad ass verts homie


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks homeboy


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

64DROPP said:


>


Looking good aldo.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


I've seen a few cars with the farmer boy plate, is that a club or what?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jokerswildkustoms (Jan 12, 2014)

here is jlow i built in new zealand


----------



## NowOrNvr (Jul 3, 2013)

My 1948 Pontiac SilverStreak in PHX,AZ


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6 (Jan 23, 2007)

NowOrNvr said:


> My 1948 Pontiac SilverStreak in PHX,AZ
> 
> View attachment 1308673
> View attachment 1308681
> ...


 nice bomb !!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> I've seen a few cars with the farmer boy plate, is that a club or what?


so nobody can answer this??? :dunno::banghead:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> so nobody can answer this??? :dunno::banghead:


I think thats what they call him he has a few cars


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

this is badass


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jokerswildkustoms said:


> View attachment 1307994
> View attachment 1308002
> View attachment 1308010
> here is jlow i built in new zealand


rare slant back 37


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

new goodies for the lac


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> so nobody can answer this??? :dunno::banghead:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got 2 39/40 GM sidemount covers MAYBE BUICK, OR CADDY LA SALLE? PACKARD? both are the same passenger side, but with come cut and rewelding, you can make them a set, (each rear has a angle cut,that makes them lean to the left or right) 
just need to switch the angles at the rear bottom edge on 1 to make it a driverside, BOTH HAVE THE RARE TRIM ON THEM
LAST PIC SHOW HOW MUCH TO TRIM AND SWITCH TO THE OTHERSIDE, TO MAKE IT A DRIVERSIDE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


nicely done


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:guns::guns::guns:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## jokerswildkustoms (Jan 12, 2014)

yep flat slant back and right hand drive


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

my dads and my 41


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT ANOTHER SET OF SIDE MOUNT FENDERS 
1937 WITH COVERS


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

​


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

What should go with 14x6 or 14x7 Standards..i want to run skirts on my 37 chevy Master


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CandiesChrome-Beauties/166000153603940?ref_type=bookmark

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CandiesChrome-Beauties/166000153603940?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT STANDARD RIM I SHOULD USE IN THE REAR OF A 37 CHEVY MASTER...14X6 OR 14X7. I WANT TO RUN ON SKIRTS..PLEASE HELP


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dam how would this look like with a visor & skirts


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

uffin:



64DROPP said:


>


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

my yonkes


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1938_MASTER said:


> my yonkes


PUT SIDEMOUNTS ON THAT OLDS


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> PUT SIDEMOUNTS ON THAT OLDS


I have one, need to find the other


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1938_MASTER said:


> I have one, need to find the other


que paso with that vert you had bought out of tejas?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> que paso with that vert you had bought out of tejas?


I sold it after I bought the 36 olds rag


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

no visor no noting just clean


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i got 39 parts for sale pm me


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Awesome pic! Wasnt expecting to see those kolors when I clicked this topic..:nicoderm:


----------



## OldschoolRL (Sep 24, 2012)

My 47 Fleetmaster


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## LOW LYF (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

My 53 belair


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i have some fleetline strips for sale

























3 passengers rear for $125

















2 drivers side rears $75


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Found this beauty on craigslist San Antonio. Marty 210 389-1281 In San Antonio Texas $12,750.00 GOOD price real clean


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## convicted (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Got a 41 Chevy Special Deluxe Complete For Sale in Los Angeles $6,000 626 820 3563


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome pics! :cheesy:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bad ass


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My 46' aerosedan


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

chauffeurs for a quincenera


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

My 1953 belair


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

does any one have a drawing or no what parts I need to install a siren into a 52 chevy deluxe or can explain to me how to install one or pics


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

How to install a large Siren to your car: https://youtu.be/5wTggSlqrIM

I made this video on youtube a while back..let me know if it helps 1951fleetline


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

finally found me a 54 hardtop - so far converted to 12volt & some 3in blocks in the rear 
can't wait to get it layed out and a visor but i blew my wad just buying her


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

stilldownivlife said:


> finally found me a 54 hardtop - so far converted to 12volt & some 3in blocks in the rear
> can't wait to get it layed out and a visor but i blew my wad just buying her


Nice looking ride. ...congrats


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://i2.wp.com/cirkula.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/CirkulaCom10.jpg

Never liked the honda dayton look...especially on a fine ride like that....like a fine ass chick with busted fungus toenails


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*ALMOST DONE*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: Very nice


----------



## Foremanfab (Jul 26, 2012)

My 53 with a couple different sets of shoes. Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

They all look nice


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Like it with them spokes.....


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

42 Fleetline


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

They all look good!! The spokes with the wide whites would look best. IMO



Foremanfab said:


> My 53 with a couple different sets of shoes. Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


looking real good dave


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

stilldownivlife said:


> finally found me a 54 hardtop - so far converted to 12volt & some 3in blocks in the rear
> can't wait to get it layed out and a visor but i blew my wad just buying her


CLEAN!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Bad ass pic ^^^^^^


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> Bad ass pic ^^^^^^


Thanks. Photoshoot we did almost a year ago.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Question for you bomb guys I'm looking at a 1950 fleetline deluxe and want to airbag it first thing so what's the best way to go about it been doing some online research and can't find too much I know it's a leaf spring car in the rear. I've bagged Cadi with trailing arms so that was easy but never a leaf spring car so any suggestions on kits or how to do the rear is what I'm asking thanks


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Just picked up a 1951 Dodge Coronet Diplomat 2 door hardtop (no post). Original 6volt car with the og motor. Picked it up for $1400 and reminds so much of the 51-52 chevy deluxe so I had to have it since I've been checking it out on craigslist since late september. Anyone know anything about these or can lead me in the right direction in getting it running?

Plans: 
- get it up and running by next spring (missing radiator, generator, and some spark plugs)
- do the bodywork myself and give it a cheap and simple flat matte paintjob by next summer



*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a bomb (fleetline) on 14" rims with hubcaps. If so ca. You post pics and provide the offset and width of the rim?

Thinkin about getting rid of the artillaries and going with crossbars


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gotta show love to the Mopar bombs! *


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone selling a 1940 or 1941? Hit me uo if you are, Thanks. 408-426-7331


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Manny-2503 (Aug 17, 2016)

54 rag


----------



## MR.VEGAS (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## LowG805 (Aug 3, 2013)

*1948 Fleetline Aerosedan "Country Club"*







Just picked this up.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*and suddenly alot of missing great pictures in this thread...earliest posts from 2004 and now pues ni modos I guess the forum is dying a slow death *


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

My newest build!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN. (May 3, 2018)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN. (May 3, 2018)

:fool2:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Got a nice 49 for sale 915-208-1506


----------



## coyotewsl1313 (Jul 11, 2018)

Looking for bomb to buy. 1937-1951


----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)

my bomb in process


----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## grmz (Dec 11, 2018)




----------

